#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-19
<m477> :)
<m477> jest  ktos
<foreste> jest ;p
<lisu> re
<matti__> re
<tar-gz> matti__: o/
<tar-gz> elementary os ma jave i flasha w livecd?
<matti__> nie mam pojęcia nie bawiłem się elemntary os
<shpaq> mornin'
<tar-gz> shpaq: o/
<PoKrAk|2> jelołłłłłłłłłłłłłłł
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: o/
<fi9o> jacekowski: A czy ja namawialem?
<fi9o> Ja pytalem czy ktos zna jakis downloader
<tar-gz> które livecd z lxde ma flasha na dzieńdobry?
<tar-gz> i fajnie gdyby było oparte na ubuntu
<tar-gz> nn52: ty będziesz wiedział. Które live cd ma flash jave i jest oparte na ubuntu?
<nn52> nie czaje pytania , rozwiń je.
<nn52> ale niech zgadne.... wszelkie ubuntupodobne oparte na ubuntu?!
<tar-gz> mają jave na dziń dobry?
<nn52> raczej
<nn52> a dla kogo ma to byś system? :D
<|B|enedyktXVI>  @#excessiveplus yo
<lisu> tar-gz: możliwe, ze mint ma, ale nie jestem pewien
<lisu> PoKrAk: ty masz w u siebie na live jave?
<BlessJah> m477: liczyles, ze nie zauwaze? jak masz cos do mnie to jestem tutaj, nie kryj sie po nocy, kiedy mnie nie ma
<m477> BlessJah--
<nn52> mint ma na 100%
<nn52> Mint to system uproszczony do bólu
 * BlessJah padł ofiarą zemsty gimbusa
 * nn52 obawia się że BlessJah będzie ofiarą gimbusa
<BlessJah> m477: nie wiem, jak sobie z tym poradze, z tak niska karma bede chyba musial opuscic ten kanal
<BlessJah> :(
<m477> zamknij juz pysk bo jestes zalosny
<BlessJah> m477++ załatwiłeś mnie na cacy
<PoKrAk> lisu nie pamietam ale chyba tak
<PoKrAk> a jak nie bedzie to nastepnego shota zrobie z jawą :)
<nn52> m477 tutaj jest?
<nn52> jakoś dalej go nie widze na czacie
<BlessJah> nn52: jest i sie miota
<BlessJah> jakiego masz klienta?
<lisu> PoKrAk: próbowałeś instalować na hdd?
<nn52> Mówisz że Miota nim jak Szatan?? :D
<BlessJah> nie, po prostu sie ciska
<nn52> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> nn52: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 minutes and 40 seconds ago: <m477> zamknij juz pysk bo jestes zalosny
<nn52> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> nn52: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 minutes and 56 seconds ago: <m477> zamknij juz pysk bo jestes zalosny
<nn52> `seen m477
<Przekliniak> nn52: m477 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 minutes and 57 seconds ago: <m477> zamknij juz pysk bo jestes zalosny
<BlessJah> nie flooduj :>
<nn52> ;>>
<m477> co za idioci
<BlessJah> nn52: ignore zdejmujesz tak jak zakladalas
<BlessJah> tylko unignore zamiast ignore
<nn52> wpisywałam wczoraj /unignore m477
<BlessJah> samo /ignore powinno teoretycznie zwracac liste ignorowanych
<BlessJah> ale ignore nieco dluzszy byl, nie?
<nn52> Wykorzystanie: UNIGNORE <maska> [QUIET]
<BlessJah> a ignore?
<nn52> mam liste
<nn52>  m477!*@*                  TAK  TAK  TAK  TAK  TAK  TAK  NIE
<BlessJah> maska to w takim razie m477!*@*
<nn52> m477!*@* usunięty z listy ignorowanych.
<nn52> juhu
<BlessJah> btw, czemu piszesz z ubuntu? gniewamy sie na system_ktorego_nazwy
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> _nie_wolno_wymawiac*
<nn52> kto pisze z ubu? xD
<qrq> Nie ja :P
<nn52> wiec ktoś gdzie w ubu  są ustawienia sieci? ( eth0)?? :D
<nn52> /etc/init.d/networking , ale niema żednego tam konfiga
<qrq> interface
<qrq> I guess
<nn52> aaaaaaaa
<nn52> kur fakt
<nn52>  /etc/network/interfaces
<BlessJah> nn52: najlepiej networkmanagerem
<qrq> Wiem tylko stąd że po instalacji Debiana NM nie chciał mi wykrywać sieci
<BlessJah> bo nie wiem czy ta szuja nie zignoruje czy wrecz nie nadpisze twoich
<BlessJah> nn52: i to ty piszesz z ubu
<BlessJah> hej KiFka
 * KiFka hey
<nn52> BlessJah, system_którego nazwa zakazana  ciąlge system plików wysiada.
<BlessJah> fcsk sprawdzilas?
<qrq> nn52 Na ubuntu?
<qrq> ext4?
<nn52> fsck nawet partycji "/"  nie wykrył ...
<nn52> qrq, nie , mówimy o systemie którego nazwa jest zakazana
<qrq> Debian?
<nn52> troche któtsza
<qrq> Arch?
<nn52> ^^
<qrq> Ale jaki masz system plików
<nn52> ext3 tam ciągle jest
<qrq> To dziwne że tak padał
<qrq> żeby tak padał
<nn52> no widzisz...
<nn52> i dodatkowo nie chce się gdm załądować za każdym razem
<nn52> robi się kolorowy ekran
<nn52> a wiesz co jest ciekawe
<nn52> po instalacji x.org
<nn52> wpisuje  * nvidia ( stery_
<nn52> to jest napisane o nie tym że, nie można spełnić zależności - taka ciekawostka
<qrq> No to rąbnięty system
<qrq> Co Ty robiłaś z tym Archem? :D
<BlessJah> qrq: po resecie padl
<BlessJah> nn52: spod livecd jakigos fcsk cisnij
<qrq> Dostałem od kumpla stukający dysk 500 gb na którym Windows mu się wysypuje po dniu
<qrq> I już 2 miesiące mam na nim Debiana
<qrq> I nic :D
<qrq> Parę razy coś zastukał
<qrq> I tyle
<qrq> Zrobił diagnostykę i 0 bad sektorów
<qrq> Zrobiłem
<czesmir> congratulation
<BlessJah> bbl
<qrq> Mam nadzieję że się nic nie upali :D
<qrq> Ale jak narazie nic na to nie wskazuje
<BlessJah> rób backupy
<BlessJah> ja też za jakimś backupem muszę się rozejrzeć
<qrq> Istotne dane mam na gmailu :D
<Diabelko> qrq: nigdy nie widziałem dysku na którym konkretny system się wysypuje po dniu
<Diabelko> albo nie umie korzystać z komputera, albo ma problemy z zasilaniem albo cokolwiek
<qrq> To już nie wiem :D
<qrq> Mnie dysk działa w każdym razie
<Diabelko> albo to jest porąbany seagate 7200.11 który jak tylko zmniejszy obroty to się wysypuje
<Diabelko> a linux często ma problem z takimi bajerami
<lisu> Diabelko: czyli wniosek taki, ze błąd jest pomiędzy ekranem a klawiaturą.
<qrq> Hitachi
<Diabelko> tak
<qrq> Wystarczyło uruchomić ponownie komputer po świeżej instalce ,coś porobić i póżniej załączyć scandiska
<qrq> I szalał :D
<qrq> W sensie scandisk
<qrq> http://policyjni.gazeta.pl/Policyjni/1,91152,10309094,Napada_na_kobiece_stopy_i____ssie_je.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3dkaub4> (at policyjni.gazeta.pl)
<macer1> cześć
<macer1> w wyniku błędu w qt działa mi teraz płynny scrooling o_O
<macer1> oby więcej takich błędów ;)
<eftepede> Morning.
<ftpd> Tej, bootowaliście ubuntu 11.04 na makbukach via usb?
<BlessJah> hm... nauczyłem się moddingu broni i elementów wyposażenie
 * BlessJah przerobił lipona na herbatkę malinową
<fi9o> Kogo to obchodzi?
<czesmir> buhahaha
<foreste> czesc
<macer1> ale tu cicho
<dKc> co powiedziec?
<macer1> nie wiem, dKc
<macer1> cokolwiek
<macer1> bo nudno się robi
<matti_> je tam
<dKc> no to moze...
<dKc> idz na dziki
<soee> brr, jak przekonwertowac najprosciej odt -> pdf
<soee> libreoffice wywala mi sie gdy konczy konwertowanie i nie wypluwa pliku pdf
<BlessJah> openoffice
<BlessJah> drukuj do pdf?
 * lisu zrobił sobie e16 :)
<mati75> lisu: czemu nie e17?
<lisu> matti_: bo e17 nie było w repo :)
<lisu> mati75: miało być ;/ --> ech ;/
<mati75> :D
<BlessJah> `quintasan
<BlessJah> `seen quintasan
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: quintasan was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 4 days, 22 hours, 5 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Quintasan> macer1: Polecam używanie stabilnego wydania jak Ci to przeszkadza
<lisu> PoKrAk: jesteś może? ty tam enlightenment masz opanowane, potrzebuje zegar do tego, bo tak sobie działam już ładnych pare godzin i dopiero teraz patrze, a tu nie ma zegara
<macer1> `seen Stritlitz
<Przekliniak> macer1: I have not seen Stritlitz.
<macer1> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> macer1: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 0 days, 21 hours, 38 minutes, and 49 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> co za pirat co kupuje?
<sysek> O:
<Wizard> qermit, cześć
<qermit> Wizard: czesc
<Wizard> gdzie klnęli?
<Wizard> shell mi upadł ;)
<qermit> na kanale
<qermit> 3 dni mnie nie było, jak chcesz moge ci podać date i godzine :E
<macer1> ale że teraz?
 * qermit myje rączki
<Wizard> e, nie
<qermit> macer1: pamietaj licznik u mnie się zwiększa a potem ban
<Wizard> TheNumb wczoraj trolił ostro
<Wizard> już go miałem na banicję skazać, ale coś we mnie pękło
<Wizard> Chrome roxi!
<Wizard> pozostało NaN minut
<macer1> jeszcze nie naprawili NaN i w chrome?
<macer1> widziałem to jakiś czas temu ale teraz chyba już tego problemu nie ma
<Wizard> google docs jest darmowe?
<sysek> darmowe :)
<dKc> jakie slownictwo?
<dKc> nei rozumiem
<dKc> a z tym idz na dziki, tak?
<dKc> mea culpa
<Wizard> sysek, czad
<sysek> najs c'nie ?
<Wizard> sysek, no nie wiem czy tak najs
<sysek> a co, nie dziala?
<Wizard> sysek, nie wiem, nigdy nie używałem
<unx> orientuje się ktoś czy da się użyć kamery ip do skype?
<unx> na windowsa znalazłem parę rozwiązań, ale na linuxa... nic.
<dj_oko> dobry.
<macer1> dobry
<Wizard> niezbyt dobry :/
<macer1> Wizard, czemu?
<Wizard> przeziębiłem się i od jutra siedzę na L4
<Wizard> co ja będę w domu robił :S
<dwe11er> urlopował ;f
<macer1> Wizard: siedział przed kompem
<dj_oko> ważne, że nowy odcinek my little pony w sobotę był
<Wizard> macer1, co mnie macasz?
<macer1> Wizard,  :>
<Wizard> macer1, testuję takie śmieszne distro linuksa
<macer1> Wizard, jakie?
<Wizard> MeeGo
<Wizard> śmieszne
<Wizard> idę ;)
<macer1> co w tym śmiesznego?
<dj_oko> MeeGo to kolejne distro używane tylko przez jego twórców i trzy przypadkowe osoby, które myślały, że to worek ziemniaków
<macer1> dj_oko: :D
<macer1> meego jest dobre na komórki
<macer1> była taka jedna nokia z meego ostatnio
<macer1> faaaajna
<lisu> macer1: chyba na nokie 3310
<macer1> lisu: ?
<lisu> macer1: miałeś urzadzenie z meego w rekach?
<lisu> bo ja nie, za mało popularne
<macer1> miałem urządzanie z meego w filmach
<lisu> macer1: warte to co?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> fajne
 * macer1 musi zaraz iść, będzie jutro koło 12
<dj_oko> nokia i tak pójdzie w Windows Phone
<Ashiren24> Lokaman: :C
<Ashiren24> ops
<lisu> i to będzie jej zguba, co jak co, ale z tego co widziałem  wphone jednak jest "wolniejszy" od androida, a ludzie nie chcą już czekać aż w telefonie włączy się menu, czy przełączy się na tryb zdjęć jak to było do tej pory
<lisu> kurde, co było domyślne w ubuntu przed shotwellem?
<BlessJah> a co to shotwell?
<lisu> to to do galerii zdjęć
<BlessJah> galerii?
<BlessJah> to nie wiem
<lisu> nie picasa, nie shotwell
<lisu> kurde wyleciało mi z tej durnej głowy
<sysek> lisu: f-spot
<lisu> bullseye
<BlessJah> bylo cos takiego
<sysek> :)
<lisu> dzięki sysek
<sysek> niet probliema
<BlessJah> dopadło i mnie...
<BlessJah> na youtube obejrzalem wewnetrzny gameplay z wersji alfa wiedzmina, sprzed dwoch lat
<BlessJah> i chce miec ta gre
<lisu> BlessJah: grałem w 1 i 2, wiesz o gustach sie nei rozmawia, ale nie wydam ani złotówki na to, mimo że grafika świetna i gra ogólnie też świetna
 * dwe11er Pendulum - Blood Sugar
<jacekowski> lisu: co?
<jacekowski> lisu: wp7 jest ogolnie szybszy od androida
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ciezko to porownac, gdy ms zawyza wymagania, chyba ze masz dwa telefony o zblizonych parametrach z wp i andkiem
<qrq> Witam
 * mati75 
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jest mozliwosc ogarniecia ktore zadania przyszly na blessjah.tk a ktore na subdomene?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: *po http ofc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-20
<DarkSmark> :)
<foreste_> teraz pytanie ;p
<foreste_> mam shela i jak go ustawic zeby trzymal mi sesje
<foreste_> ale nie musial bym wchodzic na shella przez konsole zeby byc na irc
<DarkSmark> screen?
<foreste_> :)
<DarkSmark> http://lekka.cba.pl/software/ubuntu/linux_command_screen_beginnings.htm tak?
<foreste_> chodzi mi ze
<foreste_> teraz uzywam  konversation
<foreste_> i nadal chcem czyli mosze zrobic 2 userow
<DarkSmark> masz shella? ssh? bo napisałeś że masz, jak masz to zostawiasz na screenie;d
<DarkSmark> chodzi o konto shellowe;d
<foreste_> 1 user loguje mi stan na kanalach ten z shella
<foreste_> 2 user to ja ktory uzywam normalnie jak  jestem onlin
<foreste_> e
<foreste_> chyba tak da sie  tylko ?
<DarkSmark> a aby tak przełączać to nie wiem jak rozwiązać, jakbym miał konto shellowe to bym irssi + gadać gadać + jak odchodze to zostawiam na screen'ie, potem jak jestem na kompie to wchodze na shella i kontynułuje pogawędke ;d
<foreste_> aa
<DarkSmark> zbędny bajer i zanieczyszczanie środowiska poprzez zwiększanie zużycia prądu na serwerze !:D
<foreste_> xd
<foreste_> a mozna w irssi zmienic nick  ?
<DarkSmark> \nick LOL
<DarkSmark> ukośnik odwrotny ;d
<LolekBolek> xD
<DarkSmark> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<DarkSmark> ja używam graficznego klienta irc xchat ale i tak używam komend bo wygodne
<foreste_> a jak zrobic zeby irssi bylo na na kilku serwerach
<foreste_> bo siedze na kilku serwerach irc
<DarkSmark> \server costam costam
<DarkSmark> http://www.uw-team.org/artykul_irssi.html
<DarkSmark> szczerze siedziałem na irssi w 2006 roku więc nie pamiętam tam skrótów klawiszowych :D
<DarkSmark> ja tu czytam program PO a ty o irssi xD
<foreste_> platforma oby ?
<DarkSmark> tak
<DarkSmark> jestem ciekaw co to znaczy "12)  Stopniowo do 2015 roku wprowadzimy do szkół e-podręcznik." :D
<foreste_> denny maja ;p
<foreste_> 2 lata temu ich popieralem ;p
<DarkSmark> problem jest taki że tylko sumując najlepsze rozwiązania wszystkich partii powstaje coś pięknego
<foreste_> ale wypalili sie :<
<foreste_> teraz pjn mnie przekonuje ;x
<DarkSmark> ale ma za mało zwolenników wedle sondaży i tak jak mówią że tworząc nową partie nie masz szans wygrać poprzez budżet na wybory
<foreste_> pjn takie pis lite ;s
<foreste_> ;d*
<DarkSmark> ja bym chciał nowe twarze mądre i inteligentne a nie znowu te same buźki oglądać kolejny okres
<DarkSmark> partia powinna być rozliczana wedle tego co zrobiła i czy zrealizowała program w iluś % w innym przypadku BANA powinnli mieć na następne wybory : D
<foreste_> ja tez :<
<DarkSmark> ja chce mieć poprostu pieniądze, prace, sprawiedliwość i policje na ulicach nic więcej : D
<DarkSmark> coś tak napalił się na irc 24/7?: D
<foreste-log> DarkSmark:  udalo sie ;p
<DarkSmark> z cyzm?:D
<foreste-log> z shelem ;p
<DarkSmark> mieli wydać kadu w tamtym tygodniu wersje 10 paczke dla ubuntu i nadal w repozytorium nie ma jest 0.9.2 ehh...;d same źródła są
<DarkSmark> to teraz jesteś światowym kolesiem
<DarkSmark> <DarkSmark> coś tak napalił się na irc 24/7?: D
<DarkSmark> palikot ma wiele inicjatyw ciekawych
<foreste-log> no ;p
<foreste-log> ale jaka hamupe ma
<DarkSmark> podoba mi się to że odcina sobie i swoim kolegą z sejmu wiele przywilejów i liberalnie podchodzi do państwa bo w końcu jesteśmy w europie
<DarkSmark> ale przy moherach gdzie jego postulaty aż takiej wolności wygrają ;d
<DarkSmark> czemu nie śpisz?:P
<foreste_> ja ?
<foreste_> ja tak zawsze ;p
<DarkSmark> to co ty na codzień robisz?:D
<foreste_> nic xd
<foreste_> domu siedze
<DarkSmark> nie pracujesz, nie uczysz się?:D
<DarkSmark> a na shella to masz...
<DarkSmark> : DD!
<foreste_> po szkole
<czesmir> a robic nie ma komu
<DarkSmark> po szkole i nic nie robisz:(?
<DarkSmark> :D
<foreste_> ja na rencie ;p
<DarkSmark> no chyba że tak:)
<foreste_> ;d
<DarkSmark> głowa mnie boli:(
<foreste-log> uu zle xd
<DarkSmark> zobaczymy jak się rok zacznie :D
<foreste_> foreste-log:  test ;p
<DarkSmark> ty to jednak świetnie testujesz klienty irc
<DarkSmark> jetseś programistą?D:
<foreste_> mniej wiecej
<foreste_> ale amator ;p
<DarkSmark> jaki język?:D
<DarkSmark> polski.;D
<foreste_> php
<foreste_> maszynowy to C
<m477> co tam
<DarkSmark> to dobrze rozwijaj się a nie trać na irssi :D
<DarkSmark> m477 nic, wakacje się kończą :D
<foreste-log> testuje shell xd
<m477> hehe no ;]
<m477> wicie jak wlacyc kodowanie na irssi?
<m477> utf-8
<foreste-log> ja dopiero zaczynam ;p
<DarkSmark>  /set term_charset utf-8
<DarkSmark> dlatego nie uznaje microsoftu za monopol bo ich rozwiązania są dobre ;D
<m477> spasiba paniemaju :)
<DarkSmark> czy działa jak w 2006 roku to nie wiem xD
<m477> dziala
<DarkSmark> to proszę o dotacje na młodych pięknych i ambitnych <poprawia grzywkę>
<m477> nie znam
<DarkSmark> <poprawia dalej grzywkę> szkoda:D
<m477> co by tu obejrzec
<m477> ;]
<DarkSmark> polską komedie haker.
<DarkSmark> <smieje sie>
<m477> lolz
<m477> pytam serio
<m477> moze byc cos polskiego
<DarkSmark> gnijąca panna młoda, mimo wieku bardzo podobało mi się ;(
<DarkSmark> jak i wszystkie filmy tima burtona, albo jeździec bez głowy:D
<m477> ladny tytul
<DarkSmark> tytuł na romansidło wskazuje ale tak nie jest bo to genialna animacjo-filmo-baja;d
<m477> co to za bajka ;o
<m477> czy to cos ala sala samobojcow?
<m477> bo jak tak to pasuje z miejsca
<DarkSmark> nie, to film tima burtona a to znaczące o jego schizofreniczności :D jak ma się wersje ENG + napisy to to jest poezja niektóre piosenki śmierci miód;D
<m477> a co to jakis niezly pokurw?
<DarkSmark> koleś chce się ożenić ale się wstydzi, to wkłada pierścionek w lesie oświadczając się na kawałek patyka.. okazuje sie że to trup był "gnijaca panna mloda" ona wstaje i przyjmuje zareczyny, przenosi się z nim do krainy umarłych i tam psy są z kości, śpiewające różne kościotrupy, pająki;D
<DarkSmark> scenariusz, obrazy i paradoksy genialne jak w każdym filmie tima burtona:D
<m477> filmweb'ed
<DarkSmark> bo on kreuje takie magiczne światy, a że bajka to nie powiedziałbym że dla dzieci
<DarkSmark> nie cytuje z filmweba tylko widzialem kilkarazy każdy film burtona
<DarkSmark> to jeźdza bez głowy weź, genialna kolorystyka i moja dziewczyna spała pod kołdrą wtulajac sie 873317631minut we mnie jak było coś strasznego :D
<DarkSmark> może dlatego że było ciemno xD
<m477> Gdy zatrzymują się w lesie, Victor znajduje patyk (który tak naprawdę jest skostniałym palcem) na który dla zabawy nakłada obrączkę, po czym wypowiada słowa przysięgi małżeńskiej. Okazuje się jednak, że to palec i na dodatek należący do...
<m477> nie lubie horrorow
<DarkSmark> :( szkoda, nie jesteś prawdziwym geekiem
<DarkSmark> a job widziałeś komedia polska
<m477> no jak nie jak tak
<m477> a co do bycia geekem , to n/c
<m477> a w ogole to czemu nie spisz
<DarkSmark> a kto normaqlny po 4 godzinie siedzi na irc?:D
<m477> no dlatego pytam ciebie ;p
<m477> w nocy zerujesz
<DarkSmark> wlazłem z godzine temu:D
<DarkSmark> w nocy pracuje:D
<DarkSmark> <freelancer>
<m477> nad?
<m477> uu
<m477> czym sie zajmujesz
<DarkSmark> webdizajner
<m477> fuuu
<m477> JS/php?
<DarkSmark> nie jestem programistą ale w php ci sporo wyskrobię
<m477> to w czym web dezajnerzysz
<DarkSmark> sqla tez ogarniam, css of corsik no i ciecie grafiki<3
<DarkSmark> webdizajner zajmuje się graficzną stroną tylko projektów:)
<m477> aha
<DarkSmark> albo cięciem tego i kodowaniem zgodnie z walidacją obecną xhtml/css
<m477> w zyciu nie mialem z tym sytycznosci
<m477> czarna magia dla mnie
<m477> o juz pobralo to corpse bride
<DarkSmark> masz łącze 100Mb/s?
<DarkSmark> xD
<m477> no na nie obciazonej sieci tyle jest :P
<DarkSmark> a wracajac do php to wole pythona+django :D
<m477> o/
<m477> tez lubie pythona
<DarkSmark> ja lubie za biblioteki bo nie potrzebuje wydajnosci z C bo najczesciej nie pisze superskomplikowanych algorytmów tylko proste realizujace pojedyncze zadania
<DarkSmark> no a policz sobie ile w C napiszesz jakąś aplikacje sieciową na gniazdach a ile w pythonie, pozatym jak w php dynamiczne rzutowanie typów<3 i nie trzeba sie martwić jak inicjujemy zmienną;D
<m477> w pythonie nie ma dynamicznego rzutowania
<m477> http://speedtest.net/result/1491858941.png :P
<DarkSmark> wow gz
<m477> no w c cos napisac to katorga
<DarkSmark> źle się wyraziłem bo rzeczywiście łącząc różne typy musimy rzutować, chodziło mi o automatyzacje wykrywania typu wartośći przypisywanej
<m477> miekie typowanie
<DarkSmark> jestem fotografikiem i grafikiem sory:(
<DarkSmark> :D
<m477> no bywa
<DarkSmark> weź spinguj kogoś :D
<DarkSmark> Dos xD
<m477> dos?
<m477> nie kminie
<DarkSmark> nie wiesz co to atak DoS?:D
<m477> slyszalem
<DarkSmark> z takim łączem już byś mógł pojedyńcze ofiary odłączać haha:D
<m477> jak to? ;p
<m477> aha
<DarkSmark> bo twój upload stanowczo przekracza download standardowego użytkownika i jak go zalejesz pakietami to nie nadąży i będzie płakał że mu redtjub nie działa:(
<m477> jak go zaleje pingiem? :>
<DarkSmark> oj dosu tak jak i ddosu jest wiele odmian;d
<m477> ladny z ciebie grafik :<
<DarkSmark> no chyba studjuje informatyke?
<m477> a ja skad mam wiedziec co studiujesz
<DarkSmark> no jakieś podstawy trzeba mieć
<m477> nie jestem medium :(
<DarkSmark> może i nie jetseś ale twoje medium transmisyjne to porażka dla mnie:( <płacze>
<m477> dlaczego
<DarkSmark> bo jestem zazdrośnik.
<m477> daj ip :>
<m477> cos poradzimy
<DarkSmark> <faceplame> :D
<DarkSmark> nie ważne...:D
<m477> ;]
<m477> bo se wstrzasu mozgu nabijesz
<DarkSmark> juz widze sciagasz low orbit ion cannon wpisujesz ip i atakujesz :D, oj są techniki lepsze ze wzmocnieniem, podpinasz się do sieci preparujesz odpowiedni pakiet i wszyscy z sieci odpowiadają na twoje żądanie pingując ofiarę, a ty tylko rozgłaszasz ją udając a wszyscy ślą do prawdziwej ;D ale to już trza sobie pooglądać budowe pakietu ;d
<m477> nie no widzeze w hoscie masz ip
<DarkSmark> <faceplame> <- teraz rozumiesz:D
<m477> zartowalem ;p
<m477> przecie
<DarkSmark> oj mysle że mój dostawca usług by szybko zareagował :D <puk puk>:D
<DarkSmark> takiego bydlęcia z jednego adresu by nie zauważył?:D
<DarkSmark> foreste-log, ci pomoże bo ma shella hahhaha :D
<m477> tznze mnie slacego pakiety?
<DarkSmark> no raczej bo idzie przez bramy a dostawcy to filtrują i monitorują by nie było nadużyć
<m477> bo nienadarzam
<m477> aha
<DarkSmark> najbezpieczniejszy atak ddos czyli z wielu kompów to taki jak mają hakerzy botnety czyli wchodza na kanał IRC i wydają komende np /atak 127.0.0.1 a na irc są zalogowane ofiary wirusów tysiące komputerów na świecie
<m477> lol ;d http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_Orbit_Ion_Cannon
<DarkSmark> i jak wyda atak to wszyscy napierdalają w ofiare z mocą miliona monet.
<m477> no jak 127.0.0.1 to home :<
<DarkSmark> nie wiem co sie smiejesz, w LOIC chyba mozna wlasnie grupowo atakować..;d
<DarkSmark> to był przykład;d
<m477> opis mnie smieszy
<m477> zostane hakerem i Cie znisze :<
<m477> oki?
<DarkSmark> okej, ale to chyba czarnym kapeluszem:(
<DarkSmark> black hat:(:(
<DarkSmark> <płacze> choć na dobrą stronę mocy:(
<foreste-log> xd
<m477> ;]
<m477> nie no swieruje xD
<m477> ten caly LOIC ma przelozenie jakies na komorki?
<DarkSmark> chcesz pingowac komórke? masz inne protokoły na telefonie...;d
<DarkSmark> przez  bluetooth byś mógł ale nie pamiętam jak aplikacja się nazywała;d można w pythopnie cyknąć ;d
<DarkSmark> telefon się pewnie z słabszym prockiem wyłączy
<m477> czyli zeby zapetlic jakies zapytanie np?
<m477> przez BT
<m477> tzn np milion prob nawiazania polaczenia zrobic
<DarkSmark> możliwe że też działa, nie wgłębiałem się w specyfikacje BT ale wiem na 99,9% że jest podobny protokół do PING i podobnie działający więc pewnie bibliotekiw  pythonie też mają takie funkcje
<DarkSmark> dl.packetstormsecurity.net/DoS/BlueDos.c źródełko w C:)
<m477> co to za rodzaj adresu? :p
<m477> tzn protokul
<DarkSmark> http brakuje pliku nagłówkowego .h
<m477> protokol
<m477> a w pyhonie cos takiego moglbys podrzucic?
<m477> jak wyglada
<m477> w sumie krotki
<DarkSmark> krótki ale  bluetooth/bluetooth.h
<m477> chyba musze to zglosic
<m477> no i co z tego ze 'bluetooth/bluetooth.h'?
<DarkSmark> chyba nie programowałeś w C/C++
<DarkSmark> brakuje nagłówków
<DarkSmark> http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/include/net/bluetooth/bluetooth.h
<m477> niewiele
<m477> :)
<DarkSmark> myśle że przy wyszukiwaniu urządzenia daje ping
<DarkSmark> http://www.python.rk.edu.pl/w/p/bluetooth-w-pythonie/ trza by testować
<m477> widzalem to kiedys
<DarkSmark> exploit http://www.securiteam.com/securitynews/5IP0O15KAQ.html
<DarkSmark> w bashu:(
<m477> BT uzywa adresu MAC?
<DarkSmark> tak jak większość urządzeń
<m477> ;)
<m477> na ktorym roku jetses
<DarkSmark> 2
<m477> najs
<DarkSmark> jeśli myślisz że to wiedza ze studiów, jeśli myślisz że uczą super mega pro programowania na studiach - to prawda, tylko myślisz. xD
<DarkSmark> matma matma matma matma logika dla informatyków matma :D
<m477> wiem czego ucza na studiach informatycznych ;p
<DarkSmark> dla mnie za dużo pierdół czasem
<DarkSmark> patrząc pod przyszłą prace
<m477> jak na kazdych stuidach
<m477> stuida nie daja wyksztalcenia
<DarkSmark> na prywatncyh czasem mniej:D
<m477> a powiedz mi BT, sluzy tylko do przesylania plikow czy cos z tym wiecej mozna zrobic? :>
<DarkSmark> dobra szkoła w katowicach jest WSTI wyższa szkoła technologi informatycznych  pełno praktyk z firmami i wgl ilośc godzin praktycznych miażdży ale cena też dla przciętnego człowieka;d
<m477> ;p
<DarkSmark> 433zł miesięcznie, musiałbym pracować na stałe;d
<m477> no no
<DarkSmark> i to nie są zaoczne że można pracować często;D
<m477> odpowiesz? :P
<DarkSmark> skoro są komunikatory BT....:D
<m477> a tego nie wiedzalem ;]
<DarkSmark> #klient
<DarkSmark> # przykładowy adres urządzenia
<DarkSmark> bd_addr = "01:23:45:67:89:AB"
<DarkSmark> sock.send("hello!!")
<DarkSmark> z tej strony pythonowej, bym się skapł;d
<m477> no wlasnie patrze na to miedzy innymi
<m477> ale jak wysle cos takiego z komorki na kompa
<m477> to jak to odbiore/?
<m477> 'hello'
<DarkSmark> obsłużyć musisz funkcją bądź wyjątkiem bądź zależy;d niektóre komórki mają opcje (te tansze) wyslij wiadomosc przez BT
<DarkSmark> z ciekawych rzeczy i nie widziałem w necie choc nie wiem co możesz sobie łatwo i prosto napisać to łamacz kodu (PINU czy jak to nazwać) BT brute-force wszystkie kombinacje;d
<DarkSmark> bo najczęściej jest 1234 lub 000 ale może być inny więc można sobie napisać taki łamacz;d
<m477> hm
<DarkSmark> można też sobie netbooka i napierniczać idąc miastem do ludzi plikami :D do nowo "poznanymi"
<m477> no ale musza miec BT wlaczone
<DarkSmark> pozatym niektóre telefony źle skonfigurowane udostępniają książki telefoniczne przez BT:D
<m477> i oni tez musza pin potwierdzic
<DarkSmark> nie zawsze
<DarkSmark> zależy od konfiguracji
<m477> mnie zakazdym razem pyta
<DarkSmark> no w autobusie dzisiaj bo nie jechałem autem to było z 10 osób a BT wychjwyciło 3;d
<m477> ;d
<DarkSmark> zależy od telefonu ale i tak wkurzające by było potajemnie nawalanie i pytanie o PIN kolesia czy tam kod;d
<DarkSmark> nie moglby nic robic :D
<m477> ;D
<DarkSmark> forma dosu na telefon tez mozliwa bo jak przepelnisz skrzynke kolesiowi to tez mu nowe nienadejdą a po ilus dniach jakby nieoczyscil smsy są przedawniane
<DarkSmark> mmsy chyba 48h
<DarkSmark> chyba priorytet to sie nazywa albo ważność lub data ważności wiadomosci;d w sobie mają w pakiecie ją
<m477> ale co ma BT do smsow
<DarkSmark> "forma dosu na telefon tez mozliwa"
<DarkSmark> o sieć GSM chodziło nie BT:D
<m477> z neta smsami chceszspamowac?
<DarkSmark> chyba niestety jest 20 smsów na numer przydzielonych na dobe...;d
<DarkSmark> żeby nie było nadużyć też;D
<m477> ;]
<m477> ciezko maja hakerzy dzisaj
<DarkSmark> jest tyle aplikacji do napisania że szok:D faceniff na androida fajna aplikacja;d
<DarkSmark> do kradnięcia sesji w sieci wifi do facebooka jak ktos sie zaloguje w sieci:(
<DarkSmark> jednym klikiem wchodzisz na konto:(
<simon_barnaky> kevin mitnick faajnie mial ;d
<m477> chyba mowiles
<DarkSmark> "This apk is limited to use only 3 hijacked profiles, if you want more - you will need activation code - contact me if you're interested.
<DarkSmark> " i pewnie zarabia koles na faceniff
<m477> ale jak mozna przejac ciasteczka
<DarkSmark> pod linuchem najwygodniej sniffer wireshark z uprawnieniami roota by miec dostep do surowych gniazd + karta umozliwiajaca wlaczenie trybu promiscuous mode by odbierała pakiety niezaadresowane do nas
<m477> nie wybierasz sie spac?
<DarkSmark> filtrujesz logi na port 80 przegladarki
<DarkSmark> i szukasz http.set_cookie
<DarkSmark> i tyle, potem wtyczką do firefoxa/chrome do ciasteczek je wprowadzasz odświeżasz i jesteś
<DarkSmark> sesja przejęta;d
<m477> data tamperem?
<DarkSmark> ja mam Add N Edit Cookies
<m477> a jak ten filter ustawic w wiresharku?
<DarkSmark> można tworzyć zaawansowane regułki tam typu "port 80";d
<DarkSmark> też są ANDY ory i inne;d
<m477> nie dziala
<DarkSmark> to zamiast start w wireshark weź obok Options;d
<DarkSmark> i masz capture filter;d
<m477> tcp.port == 80
<m477> \o/
<DarkSmark> samo port 80 działa
<m477> mi nie :(
<DarkSmark> 8074 chyba port to gadu gadu jak uzywa sie starych wersji nie szyfrowanych;d
<DarkSmark> mi dziala:(
<DarkSmark> to tcpdump konsolowy i jestes haxsior:(
<DarkSmark> nie wiem ja sie nie znam:(
<m477> jakie to wersje nie szyfrowane ? O_O
<m477> ou didn't specify an interface on which to capture packets.
<m477> jaki interface? ;o
<DarkSmark> gg nie szyfrowane było chyba do 2010 roku aż;d
<DarkSmark> wersje niższe od 8;d
<DarkSmark> dużo osób nadal targa na 7.7;d
<m477> LOL
<m477> protokul gg byl od zawszze szyfrowany
<DarkSmark> hahahaha a to dobre xDD
<DarkSmark> od kiedy niby:D
<DarkSmark> to nowość w nowym gg nawet te kłódki wprowadzili by lansować xD
<m477> a ja wiem
<m477> o co kaman z tym interfacem?
<DarkSmark> pozatym jak jedna osoba ma starszą to też nie masz kłódki zielonej tylko czerwoną...;d co oznacza polaczenie nieszyfrowane;d
<DarkSmark> interfejs sieciowy to karta sieciowa ;d zależy jaką podsłuchujesz takiej używasz
<DarkSmark> ;d
<m477> nie uzywam gg .....
<DarkSmark> to tymbardziej nie masz szyfrowanych rozmów xd
<m477> ze co prosze
<m477> tobym juz byl w wiezieniu :d
<m477> nie ogarniam tego wire szreka
<m477> i skad niby wiem jaka kartesieciowa ma osoba ktora chce podluchac
<DarkSmark> lol, ty podsłuchujesz ze swojej karty..........
<m477> no dobra to co on odemnie chce
<m477> jak mam mu powiedziec jaka to moja karta
<m477> albo sam nie umie znalesc
<DarkSmark> bo mozesz podlsuchiwać z karty bezprzewodowej, normalnej eth0 itd
<DarkSmark> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/zrzutekranusf.png/
<DarkSmark> masz swoje szyfrowane gg
<DarkSmark> http://info.gadu-gadu.pl/biuro-prasowe/609
<DarkSmark> od zawsze bylo haha :xx <smieje sie>
<DarkSmark> "Szyfrowanie jest dostępne w wydaniach GG 10 od numeru build 784."
<m477> ;]
<m477> to ladnie
<DarkSmark> oczywiście nie musze mówić że działa jak obie osoby mają w tej lub wyższej werjsi inaczej w orginalnej wersji gg widnieje na górze czerwona otwarta kłódka czyli brak szyfrowania
<DarkSmark> wiec kadu raczej nie obsluguje szyfrowania;d
<m477> jak mam interface wybrac? :<
<m477> jak on nic u mnie nie widzi
<DarkSmark> jeśli chcesz podsłuchiwać na sieci kablowej to pewnie ethernet ;d czyli eth0;d
<m477> http://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/ChCapInterfaceSection.html#ChCapCaptureInterfacesDialog
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3lhjrlf> (at www.wireshark.org)
<m477> u mnie nie ma nic ;p
<DarkSmark> eth0 i start
<DarkSmark> i wejdz na jakies www zobacz czy sie pojawi cos
<DarkSmark> nic a nic?
<DarkSmark> a odpaliłeś jako admin?
<m477> no
<DarkSmark> w konsoli
<DarkSmark> sudo wireshark
<m477> o ;p
<DarkSmark> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promiscuous_mode pozatym b innych w sieci podsłuchiwac musisz mieć tryb promisc czyli ze karta nie odrzuca pakietów adresowanych do innych członków sieci dzieki temu wiresharku widac wszystko, na co kto gdzie wchodzi, rozmowy, hasla, sesje ciastka piny seksy i inne;d
<DarkSmark> ale czy sie da podsluchiwac zalezy od budowy i topologi sieci i nieraz trzeba uzywac roznych rodzajów ataków zanim się sniffuje;d
<m477> moze na query pogadamy
<DarkSmark> i tak logi są na serwie chyba kanału :D
<m477> no pewnie ta
<m477> query?
<DarkSmark> po zalogowaniu np na fejsa jest w Info HTTP	GET / HTTP/1.1  i masz tez ciastka tam:P
<DarkSmark> [truncated] Cookie: locale=pl_PL; p=154; x-referer=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2F%23%2F;   oczywiscie dałem tylko kawałek ciastek wszystkich wysnifowanych wystarczt powprowadzac;p
<DarkSmark> a ten faceniff działa tak że poprostu sniffuje cały czas + wyrażenia regularne odpowiednio wybiera ciastka z pakietów i je wprowadza autoamtycznie do przegladarki i ją otwiera;d
<DarkSmark> mozna sobie poszukac źródeł sniffera + wyrazen regularnych uzyc i zrobic to samo;p
<m477> hm
<m477> robiles tak?
<m477> ale wifi juz chyba jest szyfrowane :>
<DarkSmark> wifi jest szyfrowane jak nie masz klucza, jak się połączysz i jesteś użytkownikiem nie jest szyfrowane bo druga strona by musiała też odszyfrowywać;P
<DarkSmark> a klucz można złamać tzn podpiąć się pod wifi;p
<DarkSmark> przmeilcze ze koło 50% nie ma wcale hasła na wifi;d
<foreste> xd
<foreste> a ja ma, shell xd
<DarkSmark> znowu?:D
<foreste> co ?
<foreste> ustawilem na sztywno ;d
<foreste> na 9 kanalach mam shell ustawione ;p
<DarkSmark> po co?:D
<foreste> zebym mogl czytac co omnie plotkuja xd
<DarkSmark> od tego masz logi?
<DarkSmark> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2011/09/16/
<foreste> ale nie tylko ubuntu ;p
<DarkSmark> duuzo serwow ma logi;d
<foreste> zobacz na jakich kanalach jest moj shell
<DarkSmark> #seksi_fleksi
<foreste> whois simon_barnaky
<DarkSmark> #mam_shela
<DarkSmark> #ubuntu-pl
<DarkSmark> #lubie_ex
<DarkSmark> xD
<foreste> :p
<DarkSmark> matti tati;D
<foreste> narka
<DarkSmark> polazłeś znowu:D
<DarkSmark> ...;d
<lisu> o/
<lisu> wow, dopiero 12.04 będzie lts'em?
<lisu> hmm
<Wizard> lisu, długo nim nie pobędzie
<ChaosEngine> gday
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> kurde, jak to jest z tymi windowsami, ostatnio robiłem vistę 32 bit na 4 GB ramu i wykrywało tylko 3GB, patrze na pudło z windows serwer 2k3 jest 4gb jest 32 bit... ja juz sie gubie z tym, wiem, ze na 32 bitach zaadresuje 4GB, to czemu durna vista tego nie widzi?
<lisu> w złym miejscu zadałem pytanie, chyba zrobie sobie jaja i zadzwonie na support ms x]
<tar-gz> Jest możiwość instalacji ubuntu na pendrive4gb?
<lisu> tar-gz: jest.
<grek> z pozxiomu ubuntu masz instaler na usb
<grek> lub unetbootin
<grek> instaluje dowolna dystrybucje sciagajac ja  lub wskazujesz iso dziala na linuxie i windiwsie
<sysek> :)
<dwe11er> lisu: bo MS specjalnie ogranicza
<grek> nie prawda
<grek> kazdy system tak ma
<grek> ubuntu x32 tez widzi 3 GB ram
<dwe11er> milcz jak nie wiesz
<grek> wiem bo tak mialem
<grek> mam 4 GB ram
<grek> i na x32 ubuntu 10.04 bylo 3GB po zasiegnieciu informacji okazalo sie ze tyle tylko zaadresuje
<grek> wiec nei wiem kto wie a kto nie wie
<dwe11er> 32bitowe systemy moga zaadresowac do 64GB ramu
<grek> moze i moga ale nie adresuja
<grek> to zainstaluj soie i sprawdz
<grek> mi nie adresowal
<lisu> grek nie ma czegos takiego jak x32
<dwe11er> patrzcie, teraz będzie się sprzeczał :D
<lisu> dwe11er: 2^32 ile to masz ?
<dwe11er> mówię o PAE w tej chwili
<lisu> dwe11er: a pae to inna sprawa
<dwe11er> PAE masz we wszystkich nowoczesnych procesorach
<dwe11er> pozostaje kwestia jądra systemu
<lisu> dwe11er: no właśnie nowoczesnych, o pae nie mysleli w 2003 roku
<grek> no wlasnie nie obchodzi mnie co/kto to blokuje - efekt jest taki ze jest 3GB a nie 4
<dwe11er> grek: u Ciebie
<dwe11er> mi ładnie alokowało 4GB bo sobie zrobiłem
<dwe11er> z resztą, nie wiem jak ubuntu ale debian ma kernel -highmem
<tar-gz> lisu: ale 4gb starczy?
<grek> u mnie na gołej instalacji
<dwe11er> lisu: a PAE zaimplementowane zostało po raz pierwszy w 1995 roku
<dwe11er> to tak nawiasem
<lisu> dwe11er: chyba kurde w procach serwerowych, do których szarak ze względu na kase nie miał dostępu ;p
<lisu> dwe11er: gdzie taki p3 miał pae w 2003 roku
<julek> p3 w 2003?
<dwe11er> pentium pro miał :3
<dwe11er> więc nie taka awangarda
<lisu> o kurde, a moze i miał
<julek> dwe11er: w sumie pentium pro to juz byla awangarda:)
<lisu> nie wzracalem na to uwagi wczesniej
<lisu> Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition 4 GB -> jednak 4GB pociągnie
<lisu> lol -> vista starter tylko 1GB x] buahahaha
<lisu> win 7 starter tylko 2GB x]
<lisu> vista home premium 4GB, a pokazuje w systemie, ze 3 są, podczas gdy fizycznie 4 zamontowane, ciekawe.
<|B|enedyktXVI> yo!
<julek> siemqa
<sysek> ohoho |B|enedyktXVI ! :)
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek kiedy zaczales wracac?
<|B|enedyktXVI> na kanal
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: wczoraj wszedlem ;]
<|B|enedyktXVI> bo jakis czas temu nie moglem cie tu zlokalizowac
<|B|enedyktXVI> leniwy komuch <3
<sysek> <3
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie wiedziec czemu to jest miejsce gdzie sie zawsze wraca
<sysek> haha ;) a Ty caly czas nawracasz tutaj ludzi?
<|B|enedyktXVI> taka moja papieska rola
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: chcesz mi zalatwic od papieza jakies organy do nauki?
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek jakie distro
<|B|enedyktXVI> znajdzie sie cos gdzies w polskich parafiach, natankowi podobno juz niepotrzebne
<Killos> witam
<|B|enedyktXVI> hello
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: zostalem przy ubuntu ;) przy lts, i teraz czekam na nowe lts
<sysek> znudzila mnie gonitwa za nowosciami ;P
<|B|enedyktXVI> rozumiem ze siedzac tutEj sysek jestes wiernym ubuntowiczem!
<sysek> dokladnie!
<|B|enedyktXVI> k/ubuntu ;>?
<sysek> samo ubuntu ;)
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: nie znasz jakiego programu do dzielenia flac ?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nein
<|B|enedyktXVI> polecam szukajke googlowa
<sysek> polecam google. Benedykt XVI
<sysek> trzeba bedzie to zrobic w konsoli, a chcialem jakies ladne gui
 * |B|enedyktXVI gdzie podzial swoje google?
<|B|enedyktXVI> nie wstydz sie kondoli
<sysek> nie wstydze, stalem sie po prostu mega leniwy
<sysek> za duzy odstep jest od matury do studiow ;)
<|B|enedyktXVI> gdzie sie udales ;>
<sysek> neistety prywatne, upadl mit, ze na polibude wszyscy sie dostaja :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> moze uda sie innym razem ;]
<sysek> ano
<sysek> ale ogolnie to na informatyke poszedlem
<|B|enedyktXVI> domyslalem sie
<sysek> chcialem na filologie rosyjska
<sysek> ale stwierdzilem, ze najpierw studia inzynierskie :)
<Wizard> lol
<|B|enedyktXVI> n1
<sysek> no co :P
<Wizard> na jaką polibudę się próbowałeś dostać?
<sysek> politechnika warszawska :)
<sysek> dobra, jade w glab  warszawy
<sysek> milego dnia :)
<|B|enedyktXVI> ciao sysek
<macer1> `seen bikstopa
<Przekliniak> macer1: bikstopa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 11 hours, 14 minutes, and 4 seconds ago: <bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<Matan[M]> bry
<sysek> :)
<DarkSmark> ;)
<witkol__> siemka
<witkol__> ktoś miał problem z logowaniem w ubuntu 10.10 zaraz po zainstalowaniu ?
<macer1> witkol__, a po co dopiero instalowałeś 10.10?
<witkol__> bo za słaby sprzęt mam na 11
<julek> pewnie probuje sie zalogowac od premiery i dopiero teraz wpadl na pomysl zeby napisac;)
<macer1> tzn dlaczego nie 11.04
<witkol__> julek: no skad wiedziałeś :)
<macer1> 11.04 z gnome panelami Ci przymula, witkol__ ?
<witkol__> mniejsza o to ale ważniejsze że się loguje w konsoli ok a w gnome zaczyna logować i wraca znowu do okna logowania
<witkol__> macer1: to PIII 1000Mhz 512 mb ram więc szału niema //lol
<macer1> witkol__, weź tam daj lubuntu 11.04
<witkol__> jakie tam jest srodowsko ??
<witkol__> srodowisko graficzne
<macer1> lxde
<julek> albo olej ubuntu i postaw cos lzejszego z fluksem
<macer1> może debian stable z fluxboxem?
<sysek> albo xfce
<macer1> nieee xfce za ciężkie na taki złom
<witkol__> no wolałbym debina włąśnie ale mam problem bo kupiłem karte tp linka tl-wn422g i niemogę jej za cholere odpalić na nim
<witkol__> a debian smiga spoko
<witkol__> sysek: a co jest z xfce ?
<sysek> a co ma byc?
<witkol__> jakie distro ją ma czy przeinstalować trzeba
<sysek> kazde distro ma xfce
<sysek> zalezy czego chcesz uzywac
<sysek> mint chyba ma domyslnie
<sysek> mozesz sciagnac pclos phnix edition
<witkol__> tylko do stron w necie czasem coś pobrać
<|B|enedyktXVI> Xubuntu ma xfce
<BlessJah> jak bardzo jest to złom?
<Wilku> o/
<macer1> witaj
<qermit> konfigurował ktoś cyfrowy polsat?
<BlessJah> qermit: don't ask to ask, poza tym #cyfrowy-polsat
<Enlik> hm, probowalem wejsc na githuba, nie laczylo sie, i po chwili przekierowalo mnie do http://www.gimp.org/about/splash/images/gimp1_1_splash.1.17.png
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> Enlik: mi weszło ładnie
<Enlik> ja chyba wiem, o co chodzi
<macer1> `config supybot.defaultignore
<Przekliniak> macer1: False
<macer1> `seen bikstopa
<Przekliniak> macer1: bikstopa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 15 hours, 38 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<macer1> `user list --capability=owner
<Przekliniak> macer1: qermit
<macer1> qermit, dodałbyś ubuntuopedię ubottową do przekliniaka może?
<sysek> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard_: problemy z shellem?
<mati75> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/38246/Aische_seksowna_recytatorka_poezji
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Co jest?
<macer1> `seen Przekliniak
<Przekliniak> macer1: I have not seen Przekliniak.
<Kwpolska> macer1: on sie tutaj nie loguje
<Kwpolska> (logować od logu)
<Kwpolska> loga*
<macer1> Właśnie widzę
<macer1> Widzi wszystkich ale nie siebie ;)
<macer1> `config supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<Przekliniak> macer1: Global: `; #ubuntu-pl: `
<macer1> `selfdestruct
<macer1> Nie odpowiedział. To pewnie znaczy że nie żyje :D
<unx> dobry
<macer1> o/
<unx> wpadła mi w ręce taka zabawka, tyle że sam odbiornik, wie ktoś czy da się z tym zrobić coś ciekawego?
<unx> http://www.arenddeboer.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/philips-mce-remote.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64wqqhc> (at www.arenddeboer.com)
<macer1> podłącz do LIRC i zaprogramuj kody z jakiegoś pilta
<macer1> pilota*
<Azraelus>  /j #kadu
<macer1> co przegapiłem?
<Wilczek> macer1: Przeciąg :D
<macer1> Wilczek: nie załapałem żartu
<Wilczek> macer1: No jak ludzie wchodzą i wychodzą, a nikt nie pisze to jest 'przeciąg' :P
<macer1> aha, ok :D
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Szatan> `utf
<Szatan> `utf8
<Szatan> Przekliniak: utf8
<Szatan> qermit: coś się popsuło!
<macer1> wtf8?
<macer1> wutf8
<macer1> co ty chcesz od przekliniaka, wysłanniku Szatana :D?
<macer1> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<macer1> Przekliniak was nie lubi
<macer1> Przekliniak lubi tylko mnie, wam nie odpowiada.
<julek> macer: jestes hakerem
<macer1> jeśli włamanie się na serwer qermita i zmienienie banlisty Przekliniaka uważasz za hakerstwo, to chyba tak :D
<czesmir> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<julek> macer1: na ile serwerow sie juz wlamales?
<macer1> julek: nie załapałeś żartu :> ?
<julek> nie
<macer1> Dziwne, czemu Przekliniak nie odpowiadał Szatanowi :> ?
 * julek idzie po piwo
<macer1> qermit: ping
<Admc`> o, jest desura dla linuxa
<Admc`> :D
<macer1> Admc`, nom :D
<macer1> Znalazłeś tam jakąś fajną gierką już?
<Admc`> instaluję dopiero
<Admc`> 4 kB/s :D
<macer1> pewnie mirror jest w afryce
<Admc`> dobra, poszło
<macer1> Windows8 będzie hitem tabletów. Szczególnie, że nie można instalować metrowych apek z poza M$ App Store.
<macer1> Admc`, co ma oznaczać  "`" w twoim niku?
<macer1> "away" ?
<Admc`> macer1: Admc jest zajęte przez niejakiego adama christiana
<macer1> a macer przez kogoś kto cały czas jest zalogowany ale na żaden kanał nie wchodzi nigdy
<Admc`> macer1: chodzi o to że nick jest zarejerstowany
<Kwpolska> 19:39 < Admc`> o, jest desura dla linuxa
 * Kwpolska woli steama
<Admc`> Kwpolska: i kogo to obchodzi?
<Kwpolska> wyrazam opinie.
<macer1> Steam może i lepszy ale wersji natywnej nie ma.
<Kwpolska> sa jakies w ogole gry na desurze porzadne?
<Kwpolska> WTF?  http://www.desura.com/games/portal
<Wilczek> Szatan: ping
<Szatan> Wilczek: lost
<Wilczek> Look at query
<macer1> Admc`, macer też jest zarezerwowany
<macer1> przez niejakiego Mace Rancorous
<julek> macer1: wiec zeby nie wygladac jak podrobka zmien nicka na materac, albo cos...:)
<macer1> a na launchpadzie jest jakiś Mace Richard
<macer1> Admc`, zmień sobie teraz nazwe na Admc
<macer1> jest zarezerwowana, ale teraz nikt nie korzysta :D
<Admc`> macer1: a po co?
<macer1> Ładniej wygląda bez tego ` :D
<Admc`> .l..
<Admc`> pozostawię to bez komentarza
<macer1> oj żarcik taki
<Wilczek> Może i ładniej wygląda
<Wilczek> Ale niezarejestrowany nick pozbawia cię mnóstwa rzeczy :P
<Kwpolska> Wilczek: czyli +10 do lansu i dlugosci?
<Wilczek> Nom :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> czesc
<macer1> o/
<BlessJah> ty we wrocku mieszkales, nie?
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave Satan!
<macer1> Szatan: szczęść boże :D
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> macer1, ty nie masz życia?
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cały dzień na ircu? :P
<Wizard> cześć julek
<macer1> Wizard: jestem chory
<macer1> i siedzę w domu
<macer1> poza tym to mam życie
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan: hi hi hi
 * |B|enedyktXVI kropi swiecona woda
<m477> ja nie mam
<Wizard> czego?
<macer1> święconej wody
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: tia, ateistę który wypisał się z kościoła ;d
<m477> zycia
<|B|enedyktXVI> co to za roznica Szatan? swiecona woda dziala na kazdego :P
<julek> Wizard: ja mam tu lepszy swiety plyn pod reka;)
<Wizard> Szatan, jak się można wypisać z kościoła?
<julek> to sie nazywa apostazja, ale i tak to tylko sciema;)
<julek> kosciol dalej trzyma twoje dane:P
<julek> to trudniejsze, niz usuniecie konta na facebooku;)
<Szatan> julek: trzeba watykan zDDoSować :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> teoretycznie apostazja konczy sprawe, ale my tam mamy teczke na kazdego
<julek> :)
<julek> wasz grzeszny bog was za to zabije;)
<julek> w ogole to chrzest jest niezgodny z wasza swieta ksiega... wiec w sumie i tak niewazny;)
<m477> jak masz wy****ne to sie poprostu nic nie robi ;)
<julek> wlasnie... ja jestem ateista i mi sie nie chce latac po katabasach;)
<julek> kosciol dalej twierdzi, ze jestem katolikiem
<m477> kosciol twierdzi ze jest bog
<julek> hmm... ale tylko "tak na niby", natomiast moja przynaleznosc do tej organizacji jest gdzies w dokunemtach
<m477> i kij
<julek> w sumie te ich performance'y tez sa tak "na niby":)
<buharin> hej, znacie moze sposob zeby ustawic troche na staly zdalny dostep do konsoli drugiego komputera
<buharin> stale*
<buharin> SSH
<Wizard> buharin, jak na stałe?
<Wizard> trzeba włączyć sshd :)
<buharin> okej
<buharin> a siec zrobic z jakims vpn?
<Wizard> no to musisz dostawić, openvpn jest ok
<Wizard> i dość prosty w konfiguracji
<lisu> ma kto lapa hp?
<lisu> nikt nie ma?
<buharin> Wizard, ok:) dzieki
<julek> ja mam della
<julek> ale desktopa
<julek> (zartowalem)
<Wizard> ja mam asusa, apple, acera i quest ;P
<lisu> i dobrze, bo to kurna takie badziewo, ze ani nie kupujcie, szczegolnie pavilionow  dv9000, z reszta to jedna masc
<julek> durne pytanie w ogole;)
<julek> dobra... teraz mozecie sie smiac... ale ja polecam toshibe;)
<lisu> julek: z czego tu sie smiac
<julek> ta tanie i robia w miare solidny sprzet, mialem juz 2 i trzeciego tez pewnie kupie toshiby:)
<julek> lisu: zaraz przyleci jakis (juz nie wymienie) i zacznie sie wsciekac, ze to gowno;)
<lisu> ja ciagle mam toshibe, rozbierałem do 1 śrubki, skrecałem śrubki zostały, a ona chodzi
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> hp 1 raz rozkreciłem, poskrecałem i kufa nie odpala
<julek> zostaly srubki jakies?
<julek> zawsze jak sie cos rozkreca i skreca to zostaje kilka srubek;)
<lisu> julek: nie pierwszy i nie setny raz lapa rozkrecalem, ale zdazalo sie to dosc czesto
<julek> wiesz co to znaczy?
<julek> ze nie byly potrzebne;)
<lisu> śrubki to jest H. ciekawi mnie czemu nie odpala
<lisu> podejrzewam to co w hp standardowe
<julek> kiedys byl tu taki co mu dzwiek nie dzialal
<lisu> płyta główna ich maść kruszona
<Szatan> lisu: w dv9000 wali się grafika i mostek
<julek> i dosyc dlugo sie pieklil, zanim wlaczyl glosniki:)
<lisu> Szatan: w ogóle nie odpala, jeszcze dziś "świeciła" diodami, ale po ponownym wyłączeniu baterii i dokreceniu 2 śrub nie wstaje
<lisu> w ogóle to grzałka dobra na zime do finlandii
<lisu> kurde jeszcze pare złoty wydam na serwis, ale sprzedam to badziewo i nigdy nie kupie hp
<buharin> a to obojetne kto jest serwerem a kto klientem?
<lisu> ba mało tego, nie chce tego ogladac na oczy
<julek> lisu: mialem kiedys fujitsu-siemens... to byla masakra... grzal sie strasznie:)
<julek> i nie polecam... nawet tych "lepszych" modeli
<lisu> julek: akurat o fsc moge powiedziec tyle, ze trafiłem na zajebisty egzemplarz pare lat temu. Do tej pory śmiga jak głupi!
<julek> lisu: tamten tez smiga... niby sie nie zepsul...
<julek> moja matka go teraz uzywa, jej wszystko jedno
<lisu> julek: a co tam ma sie popsuć? toż to prostota sama w sobie, rozkrecałem chyba z 10 razy zeby wyczyscic hitpajpa
<julek> moze i ja rozkrece;)
<julek> w koncu juz dawno po gwarancji;)
<lisu> jak działa, to nie rozkrecaj, przedmuchaj i po robocie
<julek> hmm... podejrzewam, ze tam moze byc sporo syfu w srodku:)
<lisu> najlepiej nie sprezonym powietrzem w spraju tylko normalnym kompresorem
<julek> nie mam...
<lisu> to pompką od roweru
<lisu> x]
<Wizard> lol
<lisu> nie no joke
<julek> heh... ja mam taka pompke... ze lepiej nie:P
<julek> mam taka malutka, ktora woze przy rowerze... chyba bym sie zesral;)
<lisu> sprezone czasem robi mokro, lepiej jednak kompresorkiem
<lisu> kurde, chyba pare stówek mnie pociągnie naprawa tego badziewa hp jego niestosownie powiedziana mać
<lisu> podejrzewam jednak płytę główną
<Szatan> lisu: jaka grafa siedzi?
<lisu> gf 7150m
<Szatan> huh, układ sam 180 zł
<lisu> ani nie gadaj
<lisu> piepszone hp
 * lisu się wkurzył
<julek> piepsz
 * dKc słucha http://www.bbc.co.uk/1xtra/
<Wizard> o nie
<lisu> zmykam, dobrej nocy
<Wizard> zapomniałem
<Wizard> zmieniłem przeglądarkę i znów mnie książkowe ryje atakują na każdej stronie
<Wizard> zdecydowanie nie lubię tego :/
<julek> heh...
<dKc> ksiazkowe ryje, tzn?
<Trojanin> dKc: mordoksiążka.
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> `utf-8
<qermit> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qermit> Stirlitz_: wszystko chyba dziala
<simon_barnaky> CZESC XD
<foreste> To byl moj shell xd
<macer1> hej qermit
<macer1> dodałbyś ubottową ubuntuopedię to przekiliniaka?
<DarkSmark> ehe.
<Wizard> coś się nie podoba?
<macer1> Wizard: Do kogo to było?
<Wizard> do ciebie!
<macer1> :D
<Wizard> :D
<qermit> o\ <- facepalm
<Wizard> ← masz, zapisz sobie strzałkę, ładniej wygląda
<DarkSmark> ʬ
<DarkSmark> ߂߃߄߅ߙߑ߆ߜߚߙߗߖߕߋ߫ߙߋ߇
<macer1> Wizard, dzięki, przyda się
<julek> ←↓↑→
<macer1> þ
<macer1> Wıza®Ð
<julek> iksde
<macer1> idę spać, dobranoc
<Wilczek> Wizard: o/
<Wilczek> Jak tam żyjesz :)?
<firemark> on nie zyje
<firemark> on tylko oddycha
<DarkSmark> ma shella
<DarkSmark> xDDD
<Wilczek> Jak kazdy ;]
<m477> DarkSmark: witam
<DarkSmark> m477, witam
<nn52> hej wszystkim
<DarkSmark> nn52, witają anonimowi :D
<nn52> =D
<nn52> co tam?
<DarkSmark> nn52, nudno.
<nn52> ja mam w domu karaoke to ser śpiewam jak mi nudno
<DarkSmark> :D to też jest nudne.
<nn52> nie jeżeoi śpiewasz ze koleżankami
<DarkSmark> śpiewam z kapelą :D
<nn52> a ja do tego tańcuje :D
<DarkSmark> w tym samym czasie irc im pokazujesz
<DarkSmark> xD
<nn52> :D
<nn52> widzą widzą , wszystko widzą
<nn52> na dużym ekranie 1920x1080 ^^
<nn52> 52"
<nn52> ^^
<nn52> Widesceen :P
<m477> pochwaliles sie juz ekranikiem?
<fi9o> nn52: Podaj mi swoj adres
<fi9o> NIgdy nie tozwalilem takiego telewizora ;]
<DarkSmark> nie yt jedyny masz taka rozdziałke + niektórzy pracują na dwóch monitorach :PP: D
<DarkSmark> ty*
<nn52> nie no jeden kumputetr typu eeePC podłączone do niego 2 ekrany (tv 52" i monitor 17")
<nn52> tylko jak przełączam na 2 rózne ekrany .. to pierw przełącza mi karta na wszystkie monitory ten sam obraz, a potem dzieli
<qrq> WItam
<nn52> na tv, dział virtualke z Windows XP   i tam jest progtamik d oKarałoke :P
<nn52> siema qermit
<nn52> kur
<nn52> siema qr
<nn52> siema qrq
<qrq> Nielubię jak ktoś mówi "siema" :D
<nn52> no to ema!
<nn52> a tak lubisz? :D
<nn52> ma ktoś konto na XBL?
<qrq> Wszystko tylko nie "siema"
<qrq> A co? :D
<nn52> mogła bym pograć w L4D i BC2 =)
<qrq> O Dżizas
<nn52> qrq,co?  , dobre napierdalanki
<qrq> Mhm
<nn52> myślę nad DeadIsland...
<qrq> UT3 jest dobry
<nn52> na PC jest ok
<qrq> Choć wolę 2004 :)
<nn52> ja grałam  tylko w Live , co prawda nie mam czasu na granie > Tak panie! Praca Praca!
<qrq> Ale :)
<nn52> qrq, a ty pracisz?
<qrq> Cywilizacja III
<qrq> Studiuję
<qrq> Ehm :D
<nn52> chu... gra :) , gdby gra polegała na rozp....alll wrogów... to było by ok ..a grta polega na punktach technologicznych
<nn52> se ją w d.. wsadzą
<qrq> Chrono Cross jest niezły
<nn52> co prawda qrq , moja ulubiona broń w CIII była Atomówka ;D
<qrq> Hmm
<nn52> jak to pier... :D to ino Roz :D
<qrq> Ja zwykle walczyłem kawalerią z czołgami
<nn52> oczwiście atomówka schowana w  łudziach podwodnych :D
<DarkSmark> chłopaki nie ten kanał :D
<nn52> DarkSmark, to związane z Ubuntu
<DarkSmark> idźcie na kanał #gays a nie xD
<nn52> a ja nie gay
<nn52> więc Szpadaj :P |-
<DarkSmark> taki kanał do gier; D
<nn52> ale angielskie słowo nie odpowiada do mej płci
<DarkSmark> atomówka i ubuntu hmm; D
<nn52> więc nie mogę tam siedzieć
<nn52> atom = energia = boincbong( jakoś tak)= Linux = Ubuntu
<DarkSmark> ale to fonetycznie się mówi jak mama do dzieciaków :"HEJ GAJS"
<DarkSmark> xD
<nn52> a dzieci to chłopacy
<nn52> gays znaczy = chłopaki
<nn52> tj . girls = dziewczyny
<qrq> guys
<DarkSmark> <DarkSmark> ale to fonetycznie się mów
<DarkSmark> ^^
<nn52> DarkSmark, to zły kanał , idń na #englicysci
<DarkSmark> to na #linux idz wypowiadac sie : D
<nn52> dark
<nn52> wpisz
<qrq> Bioshock jest też dobry
<nn52>  "/leave" :D
<DarkSmark> не понимаю ;(
<nn52> 스폘다라자!
<nn52> ;]
<nn52> qrq, co myślisz o nowym BF?
<nn52> a o MW3?
<nn52> wine to uciągnie ??... :D
<firemark> nn52: kolejny co sobie utf8 nie załatwił :/
<DarkSmark> сих пор не понимаю ;(
<firemark> DarkSmark: i kolejny!
<nn52> mam utf..
<nn52> chyba..
<qrq> 他妈的
<firemark> nn52: jakby co, to sobie trolę ;p
<nn52> moment
<DarkSmark> ja mam utf-8:(
<nn52> UTF-8 (Unicode) ... kopne w oko
<firemark> że nie ma utf tylko jakieś dla mnie niezrozumiałe znaczki
<DarkSmark> trzeba było w czasie bloku żelaznego uczyć się jezyków w szkole hahahaa
<nn52> np. takie: 피레말ㅋ  데빌 .
<nn52> ??
<firemark> tak
<nn52> A Co widzisz?
<nn52> skopiuj i wklej
<DarkSmark> no ja tamtych nie rozumiem xD
<nn52> lub
<nn52> zró” ss
<firemark> 피레말ㅋ  데빌
<nn52> do dobrze widzisz
<nn52> to nie wina UTf...
<firemark> może i dobrze
<firemark> ale co z tego
<firemark> jeżeli to nie jest ęą!
<DarkSmark> nn52,  on pisał że nie rozumie ych znaczków
<nn52> ja się Cyrylicy DarkSmark nie czepiam
<qrq> 狗是饿了
<qrq> :D
<nn52> DarkSmark, to go narkm
<nn52> sorkiu
<qrq> 饲料狗
<nn52> qrq, to go nakarm
<qrq> :D
<nn52> qrq, no to k... go nakarm!
<DarkSmark> idźcie na #linux bo to bardziej o grach :D
<nn52> qrq, 喂他
<DarkSmark> <nightwalk> kde is even worse than gnome3 :(
<DarkSmark> <śpiewa świaaat się pomylił> : D
<nn52> pier.... go?
<nn52> kde gorsze?
<nn52> g3 wygląda jak.... nie powiem co.. :)
<qrq> 我会
<nn52> kde4 w tym momencie gniecie gnome3
<fi9o> Jak interfejs na urzadzenie dotykowe
<DarkSmark> to był sarkazm trochę bo im technologia idzie dalej tym większe gówno powstaje:(
<fi9o> nn52: Kwestia tego co kto woli.
<fi9o> Osobiscie przeszlo 3 lata na openboksie siedze.
<fi9o> I nie ma znaczenia sprzet.
<nn52> qrq, 可能 让我们
<qrq> 我的爱 :D
<fi9o> nie wyobrazam sobie korzystania z takiego kloca jak kde
<nn52> qrq 迷路！有没有爱！
<DarkSmark> не пнимаю ;(
<nn52> qrq, widze że znasz troche znaczki i  mandalyński :D
<DarkSmark> понимаю*:(
<DarkSmark> xDDD hahaha
<qrq> 你伤了我的心脏
<DarkSmark> nie pojmujo was ; D
<nn52> 我很抱歉。
<nn52> 你在哪里学习普通话。?
<firemark> nienawidze was
<nn52> 学习普通话？
<qrq> 在谷歌翻译
<qrq> :D
<nn52> fi9o, za co? :D
<nn52> qrq, jebłeś byka
<nn52> tak się nie pisze
<fi9o> nn52: ?
<nn52> napisałeś "w google ( takie na oczy) tłumacz ( jako osoba)
<nn52> bez jaj..
<qrq> 那么，如何？
<mati75> co to jest?!
<qrq> ha ha :D
<nn52> 我在台湾  ;>
<fi9o> mati75: gim party
<fi9o> ;]
<qrq> 我知道
<nn52> 作为译者Google，很好。
<DarkSmark> ide na kanały dla prawdziwych ubuntowców!
<DarkSmark> papa
<nn52> 爸爸 Dark
<nn52> qrq, oj to oj tu!
<nn52> Huai! nanren!
<qrq> :)
<nn52> zrozumiałeś pinyin bez tonów? :D
<qrq> Jak się tłumaczy z Angielskiego...
<nn52> zapamiłam
<nn52> zapamiętaj
<qrq> I pózniej przetłumaczony tekst się przetłumaczy znów na English
<nn52> Tłumacz google jest bardzo omylny
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Dlatego przetłumaczony tekst należy sprawdzić :D
<qrq> W innym translatorze :P
<nn52> 你妈卖批 < przetumacz to w goole translate
<nn52> Ciekawe co wyjdzie
<nn52> trwardych wulgów nie powinien w ogole przetumaczyc
<qrq> Approved to sell your mother
<qrq> :D
<nn52> źle!
<nn52> powinno być " Your mum sells her pussy "
<nn52> angielski też  znam
<nn52> ale nie za dobrze , wulgi znam perfect :D
<nn52>  ni ma mai pi to się czta
<nn52> czyta
<qrq> 你妈妈卖她的猫
<qrq> :D
<nn52> chan da! to : pierdolony nonsens
<nn52> o lol....
<nn52> qrq, chcesz?
<nn52> mogę napisać ci  wulgi
<nn52> chińskie :D
<nn52> mocne i lekkie
<nn52> za mocne w chinach można iśc do więzienia
<nn52> a za lekkie , trzeba publicznie przeprosić :D
<qrq> 不，谢谢！
<qrq> :)
<nn52> 你妈卖批  to chyba najcięższe jakie znam ...
<nn52> nie to nie
<sysek> :)
<nn52> i nie pisze się " nie dziękuję " , tylko " 我不想 "
<qrq> My chinese is rusty :)
<nn52> tam musizz dokładnie mówić
<sysek> no no!
<nn52> to znaczt w tedy " nie  i dziękuję " jednocześnie
<nn52> taiwańczych czy CHRL -czyk padł by ze smiechu
<qrq> OK
<qrq> :)
<sysek> spasiba
<qrq> 我的爱 :D
<nn52> 肏肏肏肏肏肏肏肏肏肏肏
<nn52> lubicie domki ? :
<nn52> d
<sysek> спосиба :)
<sysek> UA
<sysek> nn52: dobrze, ze ja nic nie widze.
<nn52> sysek, czemu?
<nn52> nie widzisz daszków? :D
<nn52> znaczy pisma Han
<sysek> nope
<sysek> iso8859-2 maaan
<qrq> Dobrze że nie wyjeżdżam do Azji :)
<nn52> qrq, katowice jak chcesz mnie kochać xDD
<qrq> nn52 BB
<firemark> kochać? :D
<qrq> No kochać
<firemark> w jakimze to znaczeniu!
<qrq> Nie uczyli Cię na religii? :)
<qrq> :D
<firemark> miałem 2 :(
<nn52> a ja Ateistka
<nn52> lipa lipa :P
<qrq> A ja wyznawca Myszki Miki
<qrq> Także masz rację Lipa :)
<nn52> teraz każda religia mozliwa
<nn52> nawet ta z Rądlem na głowie :D
<nn52> a bóg to spagetti :D
<qrq> Bielsko Biała
<qrq> 5 Pazdziernik
<nn52> hmm rodzinne miasto moje to Jastrzębie-Zdrój
<qrq> III Symfonia Góreckiego
<nn52> to jakieś 50km różnicy
<qrq> Nie można być ateistą :)
<nn52> btw netto to jaka to kwota? :D
<nn52> brutto ,a netto? XD
<nn52> gubię się w tym
<qrq> Można siebie nazywać ateistą
<qrq> Ale nie można nim być :)
<nn52> qrq, w nic nie wierze, i nie łaze do dościoła , jaka to wiara?
<nn52> xD
<nn52> żadna
<qrq> Bo nie da się udowodnić że czegoś nie ma :)
<nn52> ateista , to taka osoba co w nic nie wierzy
<qrq> Nie :D
<fi9o> qrq: Nie udowodnisz tez, ze nie ma
<qrq> Ja jestem ateistą
<nn52> myślisz że ja świeta robie ? wigilie? , nie zapomnij , dla mnie to dzień jak co dzień , i na święta wyjeżdzam się opalać do ciepłych krajów
<fi9o> Wiec to takie gadanie w kolko
<fi9o> A zanim cos palniecie polecam poznac znaczenie slowa wiara
<fi9o> Ateisty internetowy
<fi9o> internetowe ;]
<fi9o> Smiech mnie bierze jak to czytam
<fi9o> Teraz na ircu to moda jakas na to
<fi9o> tak jak kiedys na gentoo ;]
<qrq> Jestem w wolnym kraju i mogę mówić głupoty na forum publicznym :)
<fi9o> Mozesz poki nie godza kogos uczucz
<fi9o> uczuc
<qrq> fi90 Czy ugodziłem Cię? :D
<fi9o> Szczerze mowiac nie, bo smiesza mnie ircowi ateisci.
<qrq> No to luz :)
<fi9o> Ale to sprawa prywatna kazdego.
<fi9o> polowa jak nic jest ateista bo fajnie tak napisac na ircu
<qrq> Więc mogę wrócić do dalszego mącenia mych pseudointelektualnych tez
<qrq> :)
<fi9o> No to wroc
<fi9o> Mialem cos pisac jeszcze
<fi9o> Ale szkoda slow ;)
<nn52> qrq, polska nie zabardzo krajem wolnym , z tą wolnością nie przesadzaj :P
<fi9o> Kazdy ponad kazdym, wszyscy najmadrzejsi ;)
<qrq> Ale da się z dużą dozą pewności powiedzieć że coś jest mało prawdopodobne
<nn52> No dobra... pada pytanie " Jakie pani jest wyznania" to co mam odpowiedzieć?
<qrq> Np. gadająca po polsku koza która orbituje wokół  jednej z planet w kosmosie
<qrq> nn52 Takie jakie uważasz :)
<qrq> Ale pamiętaj że jak Obca Religia najedzie Polskę to pierwsze pójdą Ateiści :D
<qrq> A zaraz potem katolicy :D
<qrq> fi90 Niestety moje 75 IQ nie pozwala mi na konwersację na poziomie :)
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Choć czytam ile mogę
<fi9o> qrq: fi9o, nie fi90.
<qrq> O tym właśnie mówię :D
<qrq> Jestem jak Travis z Taksówkarza :)
<qrq> nn52 :P
<simon_barnaky> yo :P
<simon_barnaky> ops
<nn52> wie ktoś jak w gnome2 przestawić pcmana na nautilusa? -.-
<nn52> w KDE wiem , ale nie wiem jak w gnome kurde
<m477> preferowane programy?
<nn52> mam xD
<nn52> inaczej to załatwiłam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-21
<m477> witam
<DarkSmark> :D
<m477> DarkSmark: cze
<DarkSmark> m477, witam
<m477> co tam
<DarkSmark> noc, głód, wojny:D
<m477> czyli to co zwykle
<DarkSmark> a ty czemu nie śpisz
<m477> rzadko kiedy spie o tej porze
<DarkSmark> to jest złee
<m477> co, czemu
<DarkSmark> bo sen jest ważny a sen podczas dnia jest mniej energetyczny jak nocny, cóż taka natura
<m477> a ty kiedy spisz
<DarkSmark> właśnie wstałem :P
<m477> ;]
<m477> a ile spales
<DarkSmark> a nie wiem, ważne że wstałem od tak i jestem wypoczęty i nie będę zdychał za kilka godzin jak TY xD
<m477> lol
<m477> za 2 godzinki pojde spac jak skowronek
<DarkSmark> i pół dnia zmarnowane :D
<m477> jakiego dnia ;]
<m477> albo posiedze do rana i do urzedu pojade
<DarkSmark> zanieść podanie aby noc była dłuższa?:D
<m477> ;]
<m477> powiedzmy
<m477> co robita
<m477> zapuscilem liczenia na 3h na serwie i sie teraz zorientowalem ze zle pliki zaanalizowalem ;d
<DarkSmark> a czytam 4programmers ;d
<m477> i co ciekawego pisza
<DarkSmark> a tak pobieżnie forum przeglądam i poziom internetu i jego wartości intelektualnych niestety spada :D
<m477> it is chuck testa
<m477> wkoncu kryzys
<m477> chyba zaraz po piwka sie przejde ;]
<DarkSmark> piwo jest z moczu polityków : D
<m477> ok
<DarkSmark> widze że zostajesz xD
<m477> co zostaje
<m477> watpie
<DarkSmark> to piwo niszczy żubra i jego puszcze!
<m477> nie lubie zubra
<m477> faza requested
<DarkSmark> harnaś jest z chmielu usadzonego na najwyższych partiach gór gdzie owce się pasą i sam wiesz...
<m477> o co kaman
<m477> 16908919291 Sep 21 03:34 temp.root
<m477> spore :<
<DarkSmark> baza danych wszystkich użytkowników internetu?! : D
<m477> raczej, drzewo z eventami na ktorych pracuje ;p
<DarkSmark> FAJNIE ŻE NA DRZEWIE PRACUJESZ?! XD
<m477> taka struktura danych...
<DarkSmark> to był sarkazm! : D
<m477> ;p
<DarkSmark> nie wnikam czy to konwencja mówienia z unixa czy z dosa, ale juz w dosie się pojawiła komenda tree ; d
<m477> tree->branche->leaf?
<m477> branch*
<DarkSmark> w sumie (patrzy na puszcze) ta konwencja też jest szerzej znana w domenach active directory, nawet pojęcie lasu jest a piwa jak nie ma tak nie było.
<m477> o jakim piwie mowa
<DarkSmark> nie wiem, piwo mogłoby być użytkownikiem :D
<m477> ^.^
<m477> Istnieją także doniesienia, że do rozwiązywania zadań CAPTCHA zatrudniane są osoby z biednych rejonów Azji i Rosji
<m477> :DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<DarkSmark> mam rozumieć że to one wymyślaja ciąg znaków ?! XD
<m477> nie
<m477> oni je przepisuja zamiast boty
<DarkSmark> czytając "do rozwiązywania zadań CAPACHE" mam inne wrażenie ale możesz mieć racje
<m477> senny sie robie :<
<DarkSmark> to już możesz zapomnieć o piwie
<DarkSmark> chyba ze pijesz do nieprzytomności dzień w dzień żeby zasnąć :D
<m477> bez przesady
<m477> ostatnio 2-3 piwka do snu wale
<m477> trzeba wyhamowac pomalu :)
<m477> bede za 15 min :P
<m477> DarkSmark: re
<m477> hehe prawie co do sekundy 15 min;d
<DarkSmark> ?D
<DarkSmark> :D piwosz.
<m477> e tam
<DarkSmark> już ledo widzisz:D
<m477> wlasnia mala ilosc alko pobudza
<m477> jesli o mnie chodzi
<DarkSmark> mnie usypia:D
<m477> ;]
<m477> wiecej tak
<DarkSmark> w każdych ilościach :D XD
<m477> ;]
<sysek> co tu sie stalo
<sysek> :o
<dwe11er> netsplit robi za alfonsa dla pedobeara
<Diabelko> dwe11er: rozpełzłeś się po tych kanałach ostatnio
<dwe11er> why? :<
<dwe11er> tutaj siedze mniej wiecej od początku mojej ircowej kariery
<Diabelko> ale się nie odzywasz
<dwe11er> czyli jakieś 4-5 lat z przerwami
<karion> witam
<tar-gz> jak nazywa sie ten program do edycji ubuntu... ten co sie tym polski remix robi.
<sysek> :>
<tar-gz> pozwala wybrać które pakiety mają być w *iso
<Diabelko> remastersys?
<tar-gz> nie
<tar-gz> ubuntu Customization kit ;D
<sysek> ciekawe czy dopracuja unity w nowym lts
<Diabelko> unity działa już przyzwoicie
<sysek> no ostatnim czasem testowalem je w 11.04
<sysek> ale przesiadlem sie na lts :)
<sysek> wiec czekam na nowe lts :P
<tar-gz> Diabelko: gdzie działa przyzwoicie?
<tar-gz> w11.10?
<Diabelko> tak
<Diabelko> ja nie używam ubuntu, ale specjalnie zainstalowałem na parę dni na dysku przenośnym żeby sprawdzić czy to że unity jest już przyzwoite to bujda
<Diabelko> no i się zdziwiłem, bo to nie bujda
<sysek> o zbakany wyszedl
<tar-gz> badziewne jest te unity w 11.10
<tar-gz> belki znikają pasek naigacyjny taki badziewny jakiś, nic dodać niemożna
<Wilczek> Mnie o dziwo netsplit zostawił w spokoju :D
<Diabelko> tar-gz: no jest badziewne, ale to akurat de gustibus, a to że działa przyzwoicie
<Diabelko> to już fakt ;)
<abbus> ma ktos z was lapka lenovo?
 * dj_oko ma
<abbus> a wiesz jak wylaczyc veriface?
<dj_oko> hoho :D
<dj_oko> mój thinkpad nie ma veriface
<abbus> :) ok
<nn52> abbus, chińskie gówno :)
<abbus> to i tak nie moje :P
<nn52> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-3000-and-Value-line/Disabling-Veriface/td-p/5247
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6g3dttr> (at forums.lenovo.com)
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> kloeri, exherbo?
<Wizard>  to są ci, co się tak obrazili na gentoo, że już im nie starczył sam paludis, musieli mieć swój system? :>
<|B|enedyktXVI> Yo
<sysek> czesc Benio
<Wizard> cześć |B|enedyktXVI
<|B|enedyktXVI> witam niewierni!
<Wizard> jesteś nietolerancyjny
<|B|enedyktXVI> czemu to tak?
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Jak kontynuować pobieranie pliku w FF gdy połączenie się przerwało?
<Wizard> ctrl+shift+y i tam powinien być przycisk kontynuuj
<qrq> ? :D
<Enlik> coś niejasnego? :P
<qrq> Zainstalowałem sobie downthemall
<qrq> Bo Firefox nie jest w pełni kompatybilny z wgetem
<Wizard> ktoś naskarżył na nas do staffu? że się tu kręcą? :P
<Wizard> to może ja kogoś demonstracyjnie kopnę
<Wizard> pany, w unity jest jakiś skrót klawiaturowy, co wysuwa ten lewy panel z kafelkami jak on się schowa?
<DarkSmark> :D
<Wizard> cześć DarkSmark
<Wizard> ty jak zwykle zadowolony z życia?
<kklimonda> Wizard: super key
<Wizard> ah, czad
<Wizard> dzięki kklimonda
<qrq> Oglądał ktoś z was Taxi Driver'a?
<Wizard> ja
<qrq> Wczoraj widziałem remaster na bluray
<qrq> Świetnie go zremasterowali :)
<qrq> Sam Scorcese nadzorował remastering
<Wizard> huhu
<DarkSmark> Wilczek, cześć cześć. Króla Lwa też!
<qrq> Scorcese jest bardzo dobrym reżyserem
<qrq> Ale scenarzystą średnio :)
<Wilczek>  DarkSmark: :D
<Wizard> Wilczek, zmienisz ten nick?
<Ashiren24> kto ma klucz diablo3 :<
<Wizard> może Szatan
<Wizard> tak btw, lepiej nie pytaj tu więcej o takie rzeczy
<qrq> Diablo 3?
<qrq> Wizard Oglądałeś Mean Streets?
<Wizard> nie
<qrq> Ponoć bardzo dobry :)
<Wizard> wybieram się za to na bitwę warszawską
<Wilczek> Wizard: Za bardzo nie mam jak :<
<qrq> 3D łe
<Wizard> no właśnie nie ma nie3D
<qrq> Chyba że masz własne okulary
<qrq> Za conajmniej 2 stówy
<qrq> I świetną kopię filmu :)
<Ashiren24> juz torrent ma promocje?
<qrq> http://www.dvdbeaver.com/film/DVDReviews18/taxi_driver_dvd_review.htm
<qrq> Świetnie porównanie jakości
<Wizard> qrq, ja chcę do kina iść na ten film
<Wizard> ale nie grają go nie w 4d
<qrq> Może będzie wersja 2D
<sysek> dla mnie filmy 3d to porazka
<qrq> Dobrze że Nolan nie kręci w 3D
<sysek> dzieki bogu
<sysek> jak zacznie
<sysek> to nie wiem co zrobie
<qrq> On jest stanowczym przeciwnikiem 3D
<sysek> jedyny normalny
<sysek> bo teraz kazdy rezyser na sile wpycha ten syf
<qrq> Nawet Herzog :D
<sysek> w ogole, to czekam w koncu na the dark night rises
<sysek> ten film zje mi mozg
<sysek> tylko jestem ciekaw, czy Nolan zrobi tak jak w komiksie
<sysek> ze Bane go zlamal :D
<qrq> Napewno będzie lepiej niż u Burtona :P
<sysek> no na pewno
<qrq> Incepcja jest świetna
<qrq> sysek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQkSt9JT5eg
<sysek> haha
<sysek> :D
 * KiFka hi
<Wizard> cześć KiFka
<KiFka> :)
<Wizard> jak życie?
<Wizard> nowe powietrze dobre?
<KiFka> swieze... przedewszystkim
<KiFka> wczoraj skusilam sie na spacerek
<KiFka> popstrykalam troche kfiatuschkow
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> gadasz jak papież
<KiFka> http://www.digart.pl/zoom/6679766/Motylek.html
<Wizard> |B|enedyktXVI, ty masz coś z tym wspólnego?
<KiFka> Wizard, probka z wczoraj
<KiFka> a propos BXVI jutro do Berlina przyjezdza
<KiFka> w wiadomosciach mowili
<KiFka> ze miasto wrze
<KiFka> beda antydemonstracje itd
<|B|enedyktXVI> Wizard niestety nie
<Wizard> |B|enedyktXVI, nie jedziesz jednak do Berlina?
<KiFka> eee 70k ludzi czeka na stadionie olimpijskim
<KiFka> nie rob se jaj ;)
<KiFka> ja sie martwie ze w sobote on do Freiburga (Briesgau) sie wybiera
<KiFka> a ja na slub jade w tamta strone
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> będziesz miała kontrole co chwilę, korki i demonstracje
<KiFka> jedziemy przez francje... moze nie bedzie az tak zle
<KiFka> basel - colmar - strassburg - bitch
<jacekowski> co z ciebie za niemiecjakprzez francje jedziesz
<KiFka> jacekowski, widze ze ty wiesz wiecej niz ja sama.....
<Wizard> jacekowski, przecież Lotaryngia jest niemiecka!
<KiFka> heh francuzi by ci na glowe wskoczyli Wizard :P
<Wizard> Strasburg też jest niemiecki! :P
<Wizard> właściwie cała Alzacja
<Wizard> a tak po prawdzie, to cholera ich wie
<KiFka> oni wlasnie sa raczej bardzo
<KiFka> jak to nazwac bo nie separatystyczni
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> w sensie, autonomiczni?
<KiFka> oo  dokladnie
<KiFka> nie uwazaja sie ani za niemcow ani francozow
<Wizard> ale ci z Alzacji, czy ci z Lotaryngii?
<KiFka> alzacii
<KiFka> czy jak to sie nazywa
<KiFka> a po lotaryngii mialam okazje pojezdzic
<KiFka> i tam typowo francuskiem wplywy sa
<KiFka> tam skad moj maz pochodzi
<KiFka> saarland.... granica palatynatu to sie nawet czuje
<KiFka> no ale te regiony raz nalezaly do francji raz do niemiec ... potem znow do francji
<Wizard> :)
<KiFka> mialam okazje odwiedzic niezdobyta cytadele Bitch i pozostalosci linii Maginota
<KiFka> moze nawet pojde na kurs francuskiego
<Wizard> po co ci ten język?
<KiFka> mowie plynnie 2 oprocz ojczystego
<KiFka> a francusku to tu w ch jezyk urzedowy
<Wizard> ach
<Wizard> prawda
<KiFka> plus w CV :)
<Wizard> no ale twoi sąsiedzi pewnie jakimś alemańskim gaworzą, nie?
<KiFka> hehehe
<KiFka> moj drogi
<KiFka> schwitzerdütch
<Wizard> czy tam zudduczem
<KiFka> to nie to samo co niemieckim
<Wizard> ach
<KiFka> wystarczy ze mowia szybciej
<KiFka> i nie rozumiem ani nic
<KiFka> moja inne slowa
<KiFka> okreslena
<Wizard> to ten, co brzmi, jakby Berlińczyk z kluchą w gębie gadał po szwedzku?
<Wizard> ;P
<KiFka> mozliwe... ale na pierwszy przysluch
<KiFka> ciezko zrozumiec ze to to jest niemiecki
<Wizard> no nic, żaden niemiecki nie jest potrzebny
<KiFka> zwlaszcza ze mundart(gwara) nie ma zadnej gramatyki
<KiFka> jakiejs spisanej
<KiFka> kazdy region gada inaczej
<KiFka> a wiec nawet powiedzmy szwajcar ze wschodu moze nie rozumiec szajcara z podlugionwego zach
<KiFka> masakra :)
<Wizard> cóż, ludzie ludziom zgotowali ten los
<Wizard> było se inny język wybrać za ojczysty, a nie niemiecki
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> nie lubię niemieckiego
<Wizard> w ogóle, żadnego germańskiego języka
<Szatan> eh, a może hiszpański?
<KiFka> ojczysty ma sie tylko jeden
<Wizard> romańskich też nie lubię
<KiFka> mnie tam wsio ryba
<KiFka> jezyk to srodek komunukacji
<Szatan> KiFka: wyjrzyj trochę na zachód, np. Belgia
<KiFka> Wizard, francuski i hiszpanski .... te mam w planie
<Wizard> błech
<KiFka> Szatan, nie planuje....
<Szatan> KiFka: eh, w Belgii są 2 ojczyste języki
<KiFka> ja mieszkam od niedawna w kraju gdzie jest ich 3
<KiFka> wiec ...
<Szatan> so?
<KiFka> so?
<mati75> jajso
<Wizard> Szatan, z czego flamandzki ma chyba 6 dialektów
<KiFka> ale co do Belgii.... polcam film "nic do oclenia"
<julek> czesc
<julek> harcesz: o/
<Wizard> witam ponownie
<Wizard> coś mały ruch dzisiaj
<Szatan> Wizard: boście Towarzyszu nie czarujecie :D
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jak to jedna dziewczyna z PiSu powiedziała: nie wierzę we wróżby, jestem katoliczką
<macer1> Wizard: LOL
<Wizard> chociaż właściwie, jako szatanistam powinienem
<Wizard> w sensie czarować
<Wizard> macer1, autentyk z głównego wydania wiadomości
<macer1> nie wierzę we wróżby, nie jestem idiotą ;)
<macer1> tak jest poprawnie
<macer1> Wizard, z dzisiejszych?
<Wizard> z wczorajszych
<Wizard> dzisiaj jeszcze nie było, o 19:30 są
<Wizard> macer1, a ty możesz głosować?
<Wizard> :P
<macer1> nie, ale jakbym mógł to bym na nikogo nie zagłosował na pewno.
<macer1> *jak bym
<Wizard> to może i lepiej, że nie możesz :]
<macer1> (dlatego że wszelkie PiSy i PO zachowują się tak samo...)
<macer1> czemu i lepiej :P?
<firemark> Wizard: prawdziwy chrześcijanin nie może we wróżby wierzyć
<Wizard> macer1, bo są jeszcze inne partie
<firemark> Wizard: bo przewidzieć przyszłośc może tylko Bóg ;p
<Wizard> gówno mnie to obchodzi, chrześcijaństwo według mnie jest zarazą
<Wizard> jak każda religia
<Wizard> tylko szatanizm!
<Wizard> brb
<macer1> Wizard, wiem że są inne. Ale i tak wszystko to tylko obietnice wyborzcze.
<macer1> *wyborcze
<macer1> `seen sabdfl
<Przekliniak> macer1: I have not seen sabdfl.
<macer1> Przekliniak: pewien jesteś?
<macer1> Ale tu cicho
<dKc> elo
<dKc> sprawa jest taka: mam ubuntu 11.04 livecd czyli z zasranym unity
<nn52> jak zarejestrować własny kanał?
<nn52> na freenode?
<Wizard> zagadaj do ChanServa
<nn52> Jakaś specialna komenda???
<Wizard> nie pamiętam, register?
<nn52> a chanserv help pomogło
<Wizard> przeczytaj sobie freenode faq
<nn52> dobra kanał zarejestrowany ,i co??? mam już wszystkie prawa?
<Wizard> tak
<nn52> nieźle ;D
<Wizard> spróbuj tam wejść i się zopić
<nn52> You are not authorized to perform this operation. -,- szlag
<Wizard> mówiłem - przeczytaj faq
<Wizard> co to za kanał?
<nn52> ok mam już
<DaZ> kanal ircelity
<nn52> to #Niewidzialni
<dKc> mam ubuntu 11.04 z unity na livecd i chce, zeby laik tam bezbolesnie odpalil to, jak to zrobic?
<dKc> ten laik chce drgajace okienka, czyli compiz
<dKc> how to?
<Wizard> nn52, no co ty robisz, masz wszystkie uprawnienia
<Wizard> tam
<nn52>  ##Niewidzialni
<nn52> przez dwa ##
<nn52> nie wiem dlaczego tak się stało
<nn52> że z # na zmieniło się na ##
<dKc> aha, dzieki;]
<dKc> szkoda, ze nikt tu ubuntu nie uzywa - mysli /me
 * dKc smutno i mu szkoda, ze nikt tu ubuntu nie uzywa 
<Wizard> ja używam i nie pieprz
<nn52> i tj. ja ;d
<Wizard> nn52, no nie wiem, ja na #Niewidzialni mogę wejść
<dKc> Wizard: a wiesz jak tego compiza na unity wlaczyc, zeby gornego paska nie psuł?
<Wizard> dKc, compiz jest domyślnie włączony
<Wizard> doinstaluj ccsm, znajdź te ruszające okienka, włącz i po zabawie
<DarkSmark> śpiochy.
<sysek> :)
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> panowie mam pytanko
<Ozil> jak nazywa się domyślny manager logowania w gnome 3 ?
<macer1-naserwerz> `utf-8
<macer1-naserwerz> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Ozil> no ja mam
<macer1> oh. utf8 nie działa
<macer1> muszę to naprawić
<nn52> `utf8
<Ozil> no bo zainstalowałem ubuntu server 11.10 i gnome-shell ale nie startuje graficznie
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Ozil> x11 też już zainstalowałem
<Ozil> zainstalowałem też gnome-session ale to nie pomogło
<macer1> a jak tego shella startujesz?
<macer1> wrzuć gdm czy coś
<Ozil> startx
<Ozil> w ubuntu przy unity jest ldm
<Ozil> light display manager
<Ozil> a standardowo w gnome 3 co będzie
<macer1> startx...
<macer1> a wrzuciłeś coś do .xinitrc?
<Ozil> z tego co dobrze pamiętam to jak się instalowało gdm lub kdm to był do wyboru pulpit po ponownym restarcie
<Ozil> i nie trzeba było nic wrzucać
<nn52> gdm -reconfigure?
<Ozil> gdm instaluje gnome 2
<Ozil> wrzuciłem tego od unity  ldm
<Ozil> i też go nie mam
<Ozil> bo już po restarcie
<Ozil> dobra poszperam w googlu
<Ozil> pewnie coś z xorgiem
<Wilczek> Szatan: ping
<Wizard> Ozil, domyślny manager logowania w gnome3 nazywa się gdm
<Wizard> tak jak w gnome 1 i gnome 2
<Ozil> no faktycznie
<Ozil> instaluje wersje 3  a jak szukałem przez apta to pisało że do gnome 2
<Ozil> no wstało
<Ozil> ale po zalogowaniu się tylko niebieskie tło
<Wizard> coś zrypałeś ;)
<Wizard> skąd masz to gnome3?
<Ozil> zainstalowałem ubuntu 11.10 server beta1
<Ozil> amd64
<Ozil> no i instalowałem gnome shell z repo
<nn52> gnome3 to shit ze tak się wyrażę ,a gnome-shell wysiada
<Ozil> nic nie dodawałem tam już jest standardowo
<Ozil> a uniti jest do bani
<nn52> porzuciłam gnome3 na rzecz kde4
<Wizard> nie przepadam za kde4
<qermit> siema
<Wizard> albo się nie ma
<DarkSmark> dla mnie kde to porazka i wzorowanie sie na pewnym systemie...;D
<DarkSmark> jak ktoś stworzył coś dobrze to nie znaczy że nie da się lepiej <patrzy na microsoft>
<Wizard> gnome przynajmniej robi swoje
<Wizard> ja tam gnome3 lubię
<Wizard> co prawda chwilowo testuję meego, ale już mnie zaczyna wkurzać
<Wizard> więc chyba wrócę na gnome3
<DarkSmark> win xp na poczatku tez sie nie podobał...:
<DarkSmark> :D
<nn52> jeżeli gnome wróci do panelów i jakiegoś normalnego gui... to wróce na gnome
<DarkSmark> niedługo terminal będzie graficzny, będziesz z klocków składał:D
<DarkSmark> polecenia*
<nn52> terminal graficzny
<nn52> bo pier....ne
<nn52> ;/
<DarkSmark> wget:   http://www.marcinkowsky.pl/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/gra-tetris-oryginalna.gif xD
<Ozil> bez tego unity gnome shell wymiata
<Ozil> a mam tylko grafike gf 6600 silens
<Ozil> 128 mb
<soee> jakiego tlumaczenia najlepiej uzyc dla słowa 'streszczenie' jezeli mamy na mysli streszczeni jakiegos dluzszego tekstu?
<Ozil> opracowanie
<soee> j. ang oczywiscie
<DarkSmark> review?
<DarkSmark> :(
<DarkSmark> резюме!
<soee> moze lepiej summary hm
<Wizard> DarkSmark, lol
<DarkSmark> nie doczytałem do końca, myślałem że chodziło mu oddanie po polsku "rzut oka..." (na urządzenie) itd;d
<Ozil> jak zainstalować w konsoli centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<Wizard> apt-get
<Ozil> saptitude to wiem ale nawy tego nie znam
<Ozil> apt-get to znam
<Ozil> nazwa pakietu mi potrzebna
<Wizard> nie znam
<DarkSmark>  sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index
<Wizard> co?
<Wizard> nie wydaje mi się :D
<DarkSmark> apt-xapian-index is a maintenance tools for a Xapian index of Debian ... This package provides update-apt-xapian-index, a tool to maintan a Xapian index of Debian
<DarkSmark> że niby nie;x
<DarkSmark> ?
<Ozil> to nie to
<Wizard> no raczej
<Ozil> qtnx
<Wizard> pewnie software-center
<Wizard> brb ;)
<DarkSmark> + zależności nie powiem co w nich xD
<Ozil> mam nadzieje że nie dorzuci mi unity
<Wizard> nie powinno
<Wizard> xubuntu też tego używa
<Ozil> zaraz się wyloguje i luknę
<Wizard> jak nn52 tak namawia, to obadam kde4
<dKc> Wizard: dzieki, wlasnie o ccsm chodzilo
<Wizard> spoko
<Wizard> należy się 200zł ;)
<dKc> tyle, ze ja to sam znalazlem najpierw, a dopiero potem przeczytalem co napisales
<dKc> więc mi sie raczej należy :)
<Wizard> oż ty
<dKc> ale spuszcze Ci z ceny - 100 zł:)
<Wizard> mogę wiedzieć na cholerę ci te gumowe okienka?
<mati75> dla szpanu pewnie
<Wizard> ping
<Wizard> dlaczego mi ogon wyrósł?
<|B|enedyktXVI> dobranoc!
<sysek> hm
<sysek> czas na zamiane systemu
<qermit> Wizard: a wyrósł?
<szymon_g> witam
<qrq> Kabelek od chłodzenia karty graficznej się mi zapalił
<qrq> :D
<qrq> Dżizas
<Wilku> :D
<qrq> Siedzę a tu nagle taki dym z kompa
<szymon_g> o.O
<qrq> Stary GF 5500
<qermit> ktoś wie jak podsłuchać usb pod windowsem?
<szymon_g> no, ja kiedys podobnie mialem. jak grzebalem w plycie glownej ktora zapomnialem od pradu odlaczyc ;). p266 poszedl w p*zdu :/
<qrq> W sumie wiatraczka niepotrzebuje
<qrq> W sumie teraz o niebo ciszej pracuje :D
<qrq> Ja jak byłem młody zle włożyłem pamięć
<qrq> I pip pip pip
<qrq> :D
<qrq> W sumie dobrze że płyta nie poszła przez ten wiatraczek
<qrq> Mogło się spięcie zrobić
<qrq> Wogóle ten komputer był tak maltretowany przez moją rodzinę że dziw że wogóle działa
<qrq> http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1718167,0,4,ostatnia-deska-ratunku-zawiodla-bedzie-egzekucja,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3uwmjtk> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<szymon_g> flash zupdattowany juz do 11 macie? dzisiaj wyszla wersja stabilna ztcw
<qrq> Jakieś istotne zmiany?
<szymon_g> a, nie, dupa wyjdzie w pazdzierniku
<szymon_g> no, wersja 64 bitowa na winde bedzie wreszcie
<szymon_g> oczywiscie, wersja linuksowa bedzie jak zwykle obcieta z polowy mozliwosci /w poronaniu do windowsowej/ :|
<qrq> Ja mam "wolnostojący" :D pakiet flashplayer-mozilla
<szymon_g> :)
<qrq> Nie lubię pakietów installerów
<qrq> Wku$wiają mnie
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-22
<m477> co tam
<DarkSmark> aa:D
<m477> o cze
<m477> DarkSmark: pozwolisz na query? :>
<DarkSmark> o fizyce jądrowej?
<m477> blisko
<DarkSmark> to wal
<DarkSmark> œpiochy!
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: co ty robisz tu o 4 nad ranem?
<BlessJah> czyżbyś wbił tylko kliknąć "œpiochy!", a następnie się kimnąć
<BlessJah> na to wyglada...
<BlessJah> DarkSmark--
<m477> lol
<m477> chyba poszedl sie powiesic za te minusiki
<BlessJah> hm...
<DarkSmark> BlessJah, któryœ dzieñ ju¿ jestem tutaj w tych godiznach s¹dze?
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: kodowanie zmień
<BlessJah> co ty tu robisz
<BlessJah> i po co
<m477> ;D
<BlessJah> czego szczerzy? muchy łapie?
<m477> a co glodny jestes
<DarkSmark> :D
<BlessJah> nie wnikam, co za pokrętna  ścieżka skojarzeniowa doprowadziła cię do tego wniosku
<DarkSmark> BlessJah: znowu w życiu realnym nie wyszło i sieje pogrom w sieci.
<m477> pogrom wlasnej osoby
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: ja bym zaliczyl dzien do udanych, obudzilem sie o 6 rano, wrocilem godzine temu
<BlessJah> m477: i tak nikt tego nie przeczyta
<DarkSmark> ze sklepu komputerowego?:D
<m477> poza toba
<m477> eheh
<BlessJah> DarkSmark: nie, nie z komputerowego
<DarkSmark> z dopalaczami:D
<BlessJah> strzelaj dalej
<DarkSmark> z poligonu :D
<BlessJah> trzy pudła, umrzesz nie dowiedziawszy się
<m477> no jego zycie bedzie wtedy przegrane ...
<m477> wstajemy
<Szatan> m477: ziiiaaaf :P
<m477> ziaf?
<Szatan> m477: wzywaliście mnie?
<m477> liscie?
<Szatan> y
<Szatan> lisu: hello it's a freenode network :P
<lisu> joł
<m477> CZE lisu
<Szatan> lisu: pracujesz?
<lisu> pracuje, ostro
<lisu> Szatan: właśnie kawe napoczynam x]
<Szatan> lisu: byle nie na klawiaturę :P
<m477> kawa to zuo :(
<m477> o 9 musze wstac :<
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> jest jakas komenda na wyswietlenie wszystkich userow na komputerze? nawet tych offline
<Ashiren24> last
<Ashiren24> i pewnie jakis uniq
<ChaosEngine> gday
<|B|enedyktXVI> jol!
<Wizard> Cześć
<Ozil> siemka
<Wizard> cześć Ozil
<Wizard> kde4 jednak wciąż nie da się używać
<Ozil> jak nazywa się ten obraz co jest przed logowanim
<Ozil> plymthus coś tam
<Wizard> plymouth?
<Ozil> powiem ci że bawie się tym gnome3 z shell od wczoraj i zaczyna mi odpowiadać
<Ozil> o właśnie
<dwe11er> boot splash!
<Ozil> no o to mi hodzi
<Ozil> jest zaraz po grub a przed gdm
<Wizard> tak, to jest program plymouth
<dwe11er> program tak, ale to jest bootsplash
<dwe11er> ;)
<Ozil> panowie wypad mam na chwilkę jak skończe to gnome 3 to się pochwale jak wyszło
<Wizard> heh, ciekawe co tam jest do robienia
<Wizard> chyba, że budujesz ze źródeł
<Wizard> ale to też jest skrypt jakiś na gnome.org
<Wizard> i jakoś specjalnie trudne to nie jest
<Wizard> a unity też ssie pałę :S
<Diabelko> i tak lepiej katować kde od gnome3...
<dwe11er> Wizard: możesz sobie theme do gnome3 stworzyć
<Killos> witam
<Wizard> dwe11er, no chyba, że tak
<Wizard> cześć Killos
<Wizard> Diabelko, ja zawsze wolałem kde, ale od wydania kde 4.0 jakoś mi przeszło
<Wizard> a gnome 3 mnie przekonało do siebie
<Diabelko> hm, nie wiem jak mogło cię przekonać :D
<Diabelko> ekscentryk jesteś
<Wizard> sam się dziwię, jeśli chodzi o oprogramowanie, to jestem koserwatystą raczej
<Diabelko> byłoby nawet fajne, gdyby nie było totalnie zrobione w kierunku tabletów
<Diabelko> a to mnie drażni :P
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> no nie wiem, mnie to akurat bardzo odpowiada
<Wizard> ciekawe czemu..
<Diabelko> a mnie drażni, bo zapomnieli o normalnym ładnym menu :P
<Diabelko> teraz to jakaś masakra
<Diabelko> nie ma napletów
<Diabelko> i normalnego traya
<Wizard> ej, jest
<Diabelko> nawet android ma normalnego traya!
<Wizard> wszystko jest
<Wizard> wszystko jest jak było
<Diabelko> od kiedy? (:
<Wizard> nie używaj shella
<Wizard> od zawsze
<Diabelko> bueh, to akurat wiem
<Diabelko> tylko bez sensu instalować gnome3 żeby nie mieć gnome3
<Wizard> no to co pieprzysz?
<Wizard> jak to bez sensu?
<Wizard> gnome to nie tylko ikony
<Diabelko> Wizard: no to jaki był cel zmiany gnome2 na gnome3, skoro i tak korzystasz ze starego interfejsu? :P
<Diabelko> to jak instalowanie windows 7 i wrzucanie "klasyczny windows"
<Wizard> nie korzystam ze starego, mówię tylko, że jest
<Diabelko> o właśnie, z apt-geta nie da rady wykluczyć konkretnych paczek podczas aktualizacji całego systemu?
<Wizard> da radę
<Wizard> hold
<Diabelko> hm, a tego nie muszę przypadkiem za każdym razem wpisywać?
<dwe11er> Diabelko: akurat używanie klasyczny windows ma swoje plusy :3
<Diabelko> tak?
<inzaghi89> na klasycznym wygodniej się pracuje na dłuższą metę
<Wizard> nie wiem o czym mówicie nawet :D
<Diabelko> Wizard: pasek z windows 98 albo z windows 7
<Wizard> o_O
<Diabelko> inzaghi89: wygodniej? dlaczegóż to?
<Wizard> no windows 98 używałem kiedyś
<Wizard> i jaka jest różnica, że w 7 jest czarny?
<Wizard> a w 98 szary?
<inzaghi89> Diabelko, mniej rzeczy rozprasza
<inzaghi89> masz wszystko wypełnione...
<inzaghi89> a w7 rozprasza swoimi efektami, kolorami, przeźroczystościami
 * inzaghi89 używa aero...
<Diabelko> hm, ja używam tego efektownego, kolorowego przeźroczystego interfejsu
<Diabelko> i pracuje mi się wygodniej niż na klasycznym
<Wizard> co to aero?
<inzaghi89> Diabelko, widocznie kwestia przyzwyczajenia, ja na xp np nie potrafię na domyślnym stylu, muszę mieć klasyczny. na w7 mam aero i jest o, ale po x h rozprasza
<Wizard> windows 7 miałem na lapku, co go niedawno kupiłem
<Wizard> nawet go raz włączyłem!
 * inzaghi89 korzysta cały czas z w7
<Wizard> ale po tym jak zobaczyłem jak to rżnie po dysku i muli, /sbin/fdisk i odszedł do krainy wiecznych łowów
<Diabelko> ja również korzystam
<Wizard> pff
<Wizard> to po ch tu siedzicie?
<Diabelko> a to nie można z kilku systemów korzystać?
<Wizard> przecież to nawet z posiksiem nie jest zgodne
 * Diabelko jest zaskoczony
<inzaghi89> bo mi się nudzi
<Wizard> po co?
<Wizard> i przyszedłeś o jakiś aerozolach trolować?
<inzaghi89> a masz jakieś próbki dezodorantów nowych?
<Diabelko> Wizard: po co korzystać z kilku systemów?
 * inzaghi89 korzysta z windowsa na co dzień, a linuch na serwerach, ot co
<Wizard> phi
<Diabelko> Wizard: ale tak całkiem poważnie - nie widzisz wcale potrzeby korzystania z kilku systemów?
<Wizard> nie widzę
<inzaghi89> Diabelko, a Ty widzisz? :P
<Wizard> niby dlaczego miałbym tak robić?
<inzaghi89> dobierasz system /pod siebie/
<Diabelko> Wizard: a ja widzę potrzebę i to całkiem sporą
<Diabelko> w normalnych biurach korzysta się często z różnych zastosowań
<Diabelko> no i poza tym jest ryzyko zmiany pracy
<Diabelko> trzeba znać nie tylko jedno środowisko
<Wizard> mam to gdzieś
<Wizard> wybieram pracę tak, żeby nie musieć używać windows
<Wizard> proste
<Diabelko> głupio
<inzaghi89> Diabelko, no z tym masz rację
<inzaghi89> ale to nie oznacza, że musisz na desktopie mieć X osów
<Wizard> wybaczcie, ale o tym będę decydował ja
<inzaghi89> i przełączać sie między nimi by korzystać z jednej apki ulubionej na nim
<Wizard> co jest dla mnie dobre, a co nie
<Wizard> ;P
<inzaghi89> ktoś mądry wymyślił poza tym wirtualizację...
<Diabelko> inzaghi89: różne komputery, różne systemy
<Wizard> wirtualizacja jest dla dziewczyn
<Diabelko> yeap
<Wizard> Diabelko, na różnych kompach to rozumiem
<Diabelko> naprawdę męczy mnie psychicznie korzystanie z virtualbox
<inzaghi89> no to jestem kobietą z jajami >D
<Diabelko> Wizard: no jasne, że nie przełączam się jak palant...
<Diabelko> :F
<Wizard> znaczy ja mam o tyle łatwiej, że ostatni windows z jakim miałem do czynienia to był 2000
<Wizard> więc po prostu nie wiem co się tam dzieje, mało mnie to z resztą interesuje
<Wizard> mogą tam nawet jednorożce biegać, mam to gdzieś ;)
<Diabelko> a ja sobie ćwiczę na bieżąco i ciągle fajne rzeczy poznaję
<Diabelko> i teraz bez jaj - niektóre rzeczy sa naprawdę fajne
<Wizard> twoja wola
<inzaghi89> > [12:07:08] <Wizard> mogą tam nawet jednorożce biegać, mam to gdzieś ;)
<inzaghi89> heh :D
<Wizard> no nie mów, że biegają
<Wizard> już kiedyś microsoft zrobił system z pieskiem
<Wizard> i szafkami!
<inzaghi89> Wizard, spinaczami
<inzaghi89> spinacz w windowsie miałby większy sens, jakby był od bielizny
<inzaghi89> jeszcze jakieś sznurki na tapecie i suszarka jest gotowa
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Bob
<inzaghi89> oO
<Wizard> http://toastytech.com/guis/bob.html
<Wizard> Ballmer się chwali, że windows 8 będzie w duchu boba
<Wizard> powodzenia o/
<macer1> Mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć co dokładnie się pojawiło jak wszedłem do pokoju, tj "macer1 (blablabla) wchodzi do pokoju #ubuntu-pl"?
<Wizard> * macer1 (~krzysztof@unaffiliated/macer1) has joined #ubuntu-pl
<macer1> Dzięki, o to mi chodziło
<macer1> ustawiłem sobie cloaka
<Wizard> no ekstra, ale ty też to chyba widzisz, kiedy wchodzisz :)
<macer1> no właśnie nie.
<Wizard> ej
<Wizard> co mnie macasz?
<macer1> mamy tą samą wersję xchata ;)
<macer1> Ja jakoś nie widzę jak wchodzę
<Wizard> macer1, tę
<macer1> masz rację, tę
<macer1> mamy tę samą wersję xchata
<macer1> ale nie pokazuje jak wchodzę
<macer1> quassel irc chyba pokazywał jak wchodzę
<macer1> w quassel irc to czasami działa
 * inzaghi89 ma xchat-wdk i pokazuje
<macer1> LOL
<macer1> * Nadeszło żądanie CTCP EMO? od użytkownika Lakii
<inzaghi89> lul
<sysek> lol?
<Wizard> lol
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKPmkRU-Bzs&feature=player_detailpage
<sysek> :DDDDDDD
<macer1> sysek: link: :D
<Wizard> sysek, mocne
<Wizard> i komentarz pod spodem: koryyyyyyto to mój cel
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Jak uruchomić jakikolwiek skrypt z płyty?
<qrq> :D
<inzaghi89> tak jak z dysku, tylko z lokalizacją płyty
<qrq> Ale wywala mi że brak dostępu
<qrq> A chmoda nie zmienię
<macer1> a z jakiej to płyty?
<inzaghi89> sprawdź czy skrypt nie potrzebuje czegoś zapisać
<qrq> Zwykły skrypt sh
<qrq> Kiedyś to jakoś uruchomiłem
<qrq> Ale nie pamiętam już jak :D
<qrq> sh linux-installer.sh
<qrq> -_-
<inzaghi89> a jak go uruchamiałeś, że zapytam?
<qrq> Już wiem jak
<qrq> sh linux-installer.sh
<qrq> Działa
<macer1> qrq, z jakiej to płyty: archa, ubuntu, debiana?
<qrq> Działa już :D
<inzaghi89> dobra, czas się zabrać za sprawdzenie tego lxde w końcu
<Wizard> inzaghi89, ja je oceniam raczej w porządku :)
<inzaghi89> no też tak słyszałem :)
<Wizard> sympatyczny zestaw programów, nieduży
<Wizard> szkoda, że z gtk, ale obleci
<qrq> Ten nowy Firefox (6.0.2) to trochę lipny jest
<qrq> Większość addonów nie działa
<macer1> nie działa głównie z powodu wpisanego numerka w configu plugina
<lisu> qrq: ze wiekszosc addonsów nie działa, to nie znaczy ze lipny ;p
<macer1> możesz rozpakować zipa z pluginem, podmienić w nim wersje FF i działa
<qrq> Napisałe "trochę" lipny :)
<lisu> qrq: imho to pluginy nie są dostosowane do programu a nie odwrotnie
<qrq> macer1 Się sprawdzi :>
<Wizard> moje działają
<Ashiren24> :3
<macer1> FF powinien mieć opcję "Ignore incompatibility"
<macer1> po aktualizacji wywalily mi się pluginy
<macer1> z powodu cholernych numerków :<
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Wiecie może gdzie się zmienia numer wersji ff w about:config? :D
<Ashiren24> sam sie zmienia jak go zostawisz na 1 dzien ;o
<qrq> extensions.checkCompatibility false - to jest lepsze :D
<qrq> Arrr
<qrq> Nic to nie daje
<Planetnik> Witajcie
<macer1> witamy
<Ashiren24> ohai
<macer1> >macer1< CTCP EVIL
<macer1> * Nadeszło żądanie CTCP EVIL od użytkownika macer1
<macer1> -macer1- Przejdź na ciemną stronę Mocy. Mamy ciasteczka. Come to the dark side. We have cookies.
<macer1> :D
<qrq> -_-
<qrq> Niedziała...
<macer1> qrq: checkCompatibility czy co nie działa?
<qrq> I tak wywala że nie jest zgodny :D
<qrq> Zw
<qrq> Czy brb czy jak tam
<qrq> Działa :D
<qrq> Kłejk
<grek> cze
<grek> wie ktos co sie z flashem stalo
<grek> mialem flasha i znikl
<grek> przy instlaacji z adobe przez apt mowi ze flash player jest pakietem wirtualnym
<Ozil> nie udawaj grakadobrze wiesz co się stało
<grek> wiem ale nie powiem nawet sobie
<grek> :)
<grek> to ma ktos pomysl ?
<Ashiren24> kup kota
<macer1> Ashiren24: +1
<Ozil> zainstaluj jeszcze raz ?
<Wizard> grek, apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Wizard> który raz już się pytasz o to samo?
<grek> odinstalowalem fpi i zainstalowalem flashplugin isntaleer 64 i dziala
<grek> :)
 * Wizard beka
<Wizard> głośno!
<qrq> Ja też po prażonych :D
<qrq> Jednak zabili tego murzyna...
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> jakiego murzyna?
<qrq> Troy'a Davisa
<Wizard> nie znam
<qrq> http://www.wiadomosci24.pl/artykul/usa_domniemany_zabojca_policjanta_stracony_w_212111.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3tjzyrq> (at www.wiadomosci24.pl)
<qrq> Nie było dowodów rzeczowych a 7 z 9 świadków odwołało swoje zeznania
<Wizard> za to jeden czarnuch mniej
<Wizard> ;)
<qrq> Ja jestem czarny..
<qrq> Tego akurat nie skomentujesz :)
<Wizard> no kuwa no..
<Wizard> nie no, ja się nie bawię, przerzucam się na czaty z kamerkami
<Wizard> gadam chamskie teksty i rzucam pedałami na lewo i prawo: okazuje się, żę gadam z homoseksualistą
<Wizard> rzucam rasistowski teskt: rozmówca jes czarny
<Wizard> to jest, kuwa, niesprawiedliwe
<qrq> ha ha ha
<qrq> Jestem rodowitym czarnym Polakiem
<qrq> Wizard Tylko separacja od społeczeństwa pomoże :)
<Wizard> eh, coż
<Wizard> poprawność polityczna zabija poczucie humoru już od dawna
<Wizard> jeszcze parę lat i mnie odseparują siłą
<Wizard> w kaftanie
<Wizard> ;P
<qrq> von Trier ostatnio powiedział że rozumie Hitlera
<qrq> I go wywalili z Cannes
<qrq> Wogóle on ma dosyć specyficzne poczucie humoru
<Wizard> ano właśnie
<qrq> Na konferencji prasowej w towarzystwie aktorek z filmu który wyreżyserował stwierdził że kolejnym jego filmem będzie ostry pornos
<qrq> W którym one zagrają
<Wizard> ale ile trzeba mieć kasy, żeby móc sobie tak mówić?
<qrq> On nie jest szczególnie bogaty
<Wizard> ale jest sławny
<qrq> Czy ja wiem..
<qrq> Sławny jest Spielberg
<Wizard> oj tam oj tam
<Wizard> ;P
<Enlik> co za wieśniaki piszą systemd jako SystemD
<qrq> Nazwę chociaż jednego jego filmu wymieni każdy menel
<Wizard> kogo? Spielberga?
<qrq> A jaki menel słyszał o von Trierze?
<Wizard> khm, no tak
<qrq> No
<qrq> No dobra , jakiś może powie " Gwiezdne Wojny" :)
<qrq> Zresztą von Trier mało nakręcił świetnych filmów
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> dużo nudnych
<qrq> Melancholia jest świetna
<Wizard> wiesz, ja to jestem zwykłym ludkiem z tłumu, pasjonuje mnie mordobicie, strzelaniny, pościgi, karate
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> macer1 jak zwykle ma problemy z xchatem
<macer1> Wizard: nie tym razem
<macer1> :D
<qrq> Mało jest dobrych filmów akcji
<macer1> reset komputera był
<qrq> http://vimeo.com/3653019
<qrq> :D
<Wizard> qrq, ostatnio podobała mi się Incepcja
<qrq> Nolan robi niezłe filmy
<qrq> Dark Knight też jest świetny
<foreste> czesc
<qrq> Hi
<foreste> kto uzywa kadu ?
<qrq> Ja czasami
<foreste> a kto ma 0.10 ?
<Wizard> cześć foreste
<Wilczek> Jo!
<Wilczek> Jo mom skompilowane!
<Wilczek> ;D
<Wilczek> A o co się rozchodzi?
<foreste> czemu niema importuj liste/exportoj ?
<Wizard> exportoj?
<foreste> export
<Wilczek> Jesteś drugą osobą która się o to pyta mnie
<qrq> foreste Twórca programu liczy na to że zrobisz to w terminalu :)
<Wilczek> foreste: Teraz to jest z automatu
<foreste> :<
<Wilczek> Nom :<
<qrq> Ja używam transportu jabber przez serwer ubuntu.pl :D
<Wilczek> qrq@ubuntu.pl?
<qrq> Nie :D
<Wilczek> :D
<qrq> I jak narazie sprawuje się najlepiej z darmowych serwerów z których korzystałem
<qrq> Zasadniczy plus jest taki że mam zapisy rozmów na gmailu
<Wizard> kończy mi się kakało :|
<Wilczek> :<
<Wizard> i bateria w kocie :|
<Wilczek> W kocie?
<Wizard> w trackballu
<Wilczek> Aha
<Wilczek> A dlaczego 'kot'?
<Wizard> a bo ktoś to tak kiedyś nazwał
<Wizard> ;)
<Wilczek> :)
<Wizard> o, nawet wikipedia tak kłamie
<Wizard> czasmi nienawidzę javy
<Wizard> .clone() ssie
<Planetnik> zna ktos moze par2 i parametry?
<Planetnik> jak zrobic jedna paczke pplikow par
<Wizard> par?
<Wizard> w życiu nie słyszałem o czymś takim :D
<Planetnik> http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/par2
<foreste_> serio niema importuj exportuj  w kadu ?
<Ozil> no panowie gnome shell opanowane bardzo ładnie działa i płynnie i nie krzaczy się
<Ozil> więc można przeinstalować na czysto systemik
<Wizard> Ozil, wczoraj tak marudziłeś o tym gnomie, że aż sobie dzisiaj je strzeliłem
<Szatan> Wizard: mam do was Interes :D Jako ja przedstawiciel szerokopojętego piekła
<Wizard> piłeś?
<Wizard> :>
<Szatan> Wizard: nie, knigi do javy szukam
<Szatan> k*rwa i bądź tutaj polonistą ;x
<Ozil> no i jak wrażenie
<Ozil> już zaraz będzie gnome 3.2
<Ozil> z nowymi bajerami
<Wizard> Ozil, ja używałem gnome3 odkąd wyszło
<Wizard> o, z jakimi bajerami?
<Ozil> zaraz podrzuce ci linka
<Szatan> Wizard: polecasz coś?
<Wizard> Szatan, polecam thinking in java, potem effective java, potem design patterns
<Szatan> foreste__: pryviet!
<Szatan> Wizard: masz może na sprzedaż?
<Ozil>  http://www.santyago.pl/blog/read/2011/07/13/podroz-do-gnome-3-2.html
<Wizard> Szatan, nie mam na sprzedaż :(
<Wizard> mam tylko thinking in java
<Wizard> idź do biblioteki, powinni mieć wszystkie 3, nawet po polsku
<Wizard> thinking in java jest dostępna za darmo w pdf
<Szatan> eh, Android mnie zmusił :.
<Ozil> a powiem ci że to gnome 3 jest lepsze od kde
<Ozil> od każdego kde
<Ozil> Wizard robisz może grafike do stron www ?
<Wizard> Ozil, dzięki za link
<Wizard> nie, nie robię
<Wizard> ja jestem kodoklepaczem
<Ozil> spox
<Ozil> a ja na co dzień bawię się sieciami
<Ozil> troszkę też piszę w php
<Ozil> ale z grafiką to topornie mi idzie
<Ozil> ostatnio mordowałem się z vpn do subiect gt
<Ozil> i martwi mnie też ta informacja http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/szyfrowanie-ssltls-1-0-zlamane/
<Wizard> zdaje się, że są już wyższe
<Ozil> no są ale mało jeszcze popularne
<Ozil> muszę się tym zainteresować w najbliższym czasie bo często korzystam z tls
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> Ozil, wracając do gnome, fajne te nowe rzeczy
<Wizard> chciałbym jeszcze, żeby coś zrobili z tym menu obok Podglądu
<Wizard> bo teraz tam jest tylko zamknij
<Ozil> chyba nowe gnome mam być 26 września jak dobrze kojarze
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> kadu010  to szajs ;d
<foreste_> krok w tyl  :<
<Wizard> cóż..
<Wizard> trzeba nadążać za pierwowzorem
<macer1> co jest z nowym kadu?
<Wizard> ja nie wiem, nie używam tego chłamu :)
<macer1> ja mam zainstalowane ale nie używam tego chłamu
<macer1> też
<foreste_> http://www.kadu.im/w/Notka_o_wydaniu_0.10 fail start ;d
<foreste_> wszystko automat zal ;s
<foreste_> 9,2 wygrywa :)
<foreste_> nie lubie jak zamnie system/progra deceduje ;s
<Wizard> foreste_, czyli co, siedzisz na lfs?
<foreste__> siedze na linux i tlenie ;p
<BlessJah> Wizard: archlinux/gentoo tez moze byc
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> BlessJah, jasne
<Wizard> bo gentoo za ciebie nie decyduje?
<Wizard> jak mu nie powiesz, to decyduje
<Wizard> więc nie ma hop siup
<BlessJah> skoro tak mowisz
<BlessJah> nie mam gentoo
<Wizard> ew. buildroot
<Ozil> Wizard: jak to zainstalować w ubuntu ?
<Wizard> które?
<Ozil> poczekaj podam linka
<Ozil> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/gdm3setup-gui-to-change-gdm3-wallpaper.html
<Ozil> bo jest tylko opisana instalacja w fedorze
<Wizard> tak samo, zasadniczo
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem co to beesu
<Wizard> myślę, że obejdzie się bez beesu, bo w ubuntu jest gtksu
<Wizard> także potrzebujesz gita, żeby wyciągnąć źródła
<Wizard> a to jest w pytongu, więc się nie kompiluje
<Ozil> dobra jak coś to pomożesz wykonuje po kolei
<Ozil> zamiast sudo yum to sudo dpkg -i ?
<Wizard> raczej apt-get install
<Ozil> acha
<Wizard> ale po jaką cholerę ci ten beesu?
<Wizard> gtksu *jest* w ubuntu
<Ozil> no wiem i nie ma takiej paczki
<Ozil> a to sed -i to na co zamienić ?>
<Wizard> na nic
<Wizard> w ogóle tego nie robić
<Wizard> gksu *jest* w ubuntu
<Wizard> czas na fakty ;)
<Wizard> im bliżej wyrobów, tym fajniej!
<Diabelko> hehe "Proponuję trzydniowy cykl wydawniczy ze wsparciem czterodniowym!"
<Diabelko> ah ten lisek (:?
<macer1> `seen bikstopa
<Przekliniak> macer1: bikstopa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 17 hours, 40 minutes, and 52 seconds ago: <bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<lisu> ktoś tu naprawia laptopy, sprzętowo, a nie software'owo?
<Wizard> lisu, ktoś, może..
<Wizard> chociaż zważywszy na strukturę kanału, to prędzej znajdziesz kogoś, kto psuje
<BlessJah> bierzesz ruski klucz...
<lisu> szczególnie "nowe" nicki na kanale to psuje
<lisu> BlessJah: bez młota to k nie robota ;)
<BlessJah> lisu: ruskiego klucza nie znasz
<BlessJah> młotek i przecinak
<lisu> BlessJah: no widzisz, a dziś masz marchewkę i kijek, marchewki nie dostaniesz, tylko kijkiem.
 * BlessJah zmarszył brwi
<BlessJah> lisu: czasami gadasz jakby nie kijkiem a baseballem cię w potylicę strzelili
<BlessJah> możesz wyjaśnić co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<lisu> BlessJah: to nie był baseball, to było coś znacznie mocniejszego
<Wizard> windows xp :D
<Wizard> w wydaniu urzędniczym
<BlessJah> Wizard: jest takie wydanie?
<BlessJah> ooo
<lisu> Wizard: coś w tym jest hehe
<BlessJah> zdobyć i sprzedawać jako edycję kolecjonerską
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> BlessJah, ręce nie są w stanie tak nisko upaść
<Noobek> witam
<BlessJah> Wizard: podłoga zawadza?
<Wizard> cześć Noobek
<Wizard> lisu, ten się przynajmniej przyznaje :D
<lisu> BlessJah: apropos windowsa i urzędu, procek 2.4 GHz, ram 1GB i czekasz 5 minut, aż stronę otworzy taki kufa go mać rwać nać IE7 stronę z internetu, a klient czeka i czeka... a ty jak głupi mówisz... komputer wolny x)
<BlessJah> celeron 800MHz 256 ramu, Xy stały, zanim skończyłem zdanie
<lisu> o0
<lisu> przecież to dość szybki sprzęt
<Wizard> no szybki
<BlessJah> lisu: ten sam, który z 18 mega ramu próbowałem rozłożyć
<BlessJah> soft nie sprzęt chciałem rozłożyć
<BlessJah> po dołożeniu do 256 ramu ponowiłem próbę, lekkie DE złożone i 4 browsery, chromium, firefox, midori i aurora, każde po 3 taby w tym demoty
<BlessJah> okazało się, że było jeszcze zapasu
<sysek> hm
<Wizard> co to demoty?
<sysek> update z lts do lts jest bezpieczne :P?
<Wizard> sysek, piszą o tym zapewne na wiki
<BlessJah> kiedyś nie było, mieli to poprawić
<Wizard> no, kiedyś nie było
<BlessJah> Wizard: takie obrazki, które moja klasa oglądała na lekcjach TI
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> a o czym?
<BlessJah> śmieszne
<BlessJah> choć z założenia mialy być smutne
<BlessJah> gimbusy sie dorwały i wyszło jak wyszło
<sysek> tak samo z kwejkiem
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> macie szkołę średnią połączoną z gimnazjum?
<sysek> teraz siedza tam dzieci maks gimnazjum
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<Wizard> Ozil, ping
<Ozil> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> Ozil, można pm?
<Ozil> tak
<macer1> `wtf
<macer1> Przekliniak: wtf afaik
<macer1> OK, tego nie potrafi.
<Wizard> zainstaluj sobie wtf z bsdgames
<macer1> mam go
<macer1> jest wtyczka supybota do tego
<macer1> niektóre boty mają go zainstalowane, więc chciałem sprawdzić przekliniaka
<sysek> :)
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> In ini file uncomment RenderDevice=OpenGLDrv.OpenGLRenderDevice
<qrq>   Comment out your old RenderDevice
<qrq> Co to znaczy? :D
<jacekowski> no to znaczy ze masz odkomentowac jedna linie a zakomentowac druga
<qrq> Czyli? :)
<qrq> Tą która jest po tej pierwszej?
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo uwazac na lekcjach angielskiego
<qrq> My English is not so rusty
<qrq> I just don't get how to do it :D
<qrq> Mam 75 IQ litości! :D
<Wilku> O.O
<qrq> Powaga :)
<qrq> I to nie w internetowych testach
<jacekowski> jezu
<jacekowski> qrq: ale do toalety sam potrafisz trafic?
<qrq> Bez przesady :)
<m477> ;D
<qrq> To się objawia w niemożności opanowania podstawowych zagadnień z dziedziny matematyki
<qrq> :D
<Wilku> np 2+2
<qrq> To już przesada :D
<qrq> Takie trudne od razu? :D
<Wilku> ;D
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> mam kilka dokumentow html, jeden linkuje do pozostalych, daloby sie jakos calosc skompresowac w jeden plik, ale z mozliwoscia normalnego przegladania na urzadzeniu mobilnym?
<qrq> Zależy Ci zeby działały odnośniki?
<BlessJah> tak
<qrq> No to
<qrq> Ehm
<qrq> NVU
<BlessJah> jest około setki głównych, które linkują do każdy do ~100
<qrq> Taki uproszczony Dreamweaver
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakie masz urzadzenie mobilne?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: symbian
<BlessJah> podobnoż indeksuje wszystkie pliki
<jacekowski> symbian^3
<jacekowski> ?
<BlessJah> s60
<jacekowski> czy symbian
<jacekowski> bo ja mam tera n8
<jacekowski> i sie zastanawiam czy sprzedac czy co czynic
<BlessJah> i chcesz, zebym sprawdzil?
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> najgorsze jest to, ze calosc ma ~25 mega
<m477> symbian to chyba nie urzadzenie
<BlessJah> smieszna wartosc
<BlessJah> m477++
<m477> nie ma za co
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ty grzebiesz w operze mobile
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da sie kilka dokumentow html upchnac w jedno archiwum opery z "zapisane strony"?
<BlessJah> mhtml chyba to było
<macer1> zaczęło się
<macer1> netsplity
<macer1> i to bez ostrzeżenia -_-
<Chlorek> dzień dobry misie
<Chlorek> takie pytanie wstępne - używa ktoś w ogóle tego ubuntu
<Chlorek> ?
<Chlorek> potrzebuję opinii na temat 11.4, bo mi kilka osób mówiło, że to wysoce niestabilne badziewie i będą uciekać na coś innego
<Chlorek> ale opinie miałem takie, że coś się tam wiesza, albo scratche renderowania desktopu na nvidii
<macer1> wg mnie stabilne
<Chlorek> ktoś go używał z jajkiem 3.0 i na intelowskiej grafice?
<Chlorek> nie ma zawiech wifi i 3g (hso moduł)?
<Chlorek> takie opinie też słyszałem, ale to bym już ewidentnie zwalił na karb jajka
<macer1> ni ma
<macer1> używałem byłem bardzo szczęśliwy
<Chlorek> na lapku?
<macer1> Chlorek, tak
<macer1> używałem bo teraz testuję 11.10 i 11.04 wywaliłem
<Chlorek> mhm
<Chlorek> 11.10?
<Chlorek> przecież to jeszcze niewydane
<szkolowany> są wersje alpha ,beta 1, 2
<Chlorek> podziękuję
<Chlorek> z resztą to nie long term support
<macer1> a wiem
<macer1> ja jestem betetesterem już od alpha :D
<macer1> w sumie 11.04 też od alphy miałem
<Chlorek> och cholera
<Chlorek> i Ty mi o stabilności mówisz?
<Chlorek> lol
<Chlorek> gentoo bym sobie prędzej skompilował, stable
<macer1> nie twierdzę że 11.10 jest stabilne
<Chlorek> :/
<Chlorek> starzeję się
<macer1> w 11.10 głównie się compiz wywala, na kde chodzi dobrze :D ale mi crashe nie przeszkadzają bo wtedy reportuje bugi
<macer1> ma ktoś kontakt z channel founderem?
<ryoshu> witajcie!
<ryoshu> kto jest odpowiedzialny za stronę ze statystykami z tego kanału? tj. http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<macer1> ...
<macer1> "Statystyki kanału #ubuntu-pl @ Freenode by Staszek
<macer1> "
<macer1> ;)
<macer1> więc Staszek
<ryoshu> macer1: a jakieś namiary? :-) tworzy się powoli społeczność Magei i myślę by postawić bota na polskim kanale
<macer1> ryoshu, chcesz postawić bota co by takie statystyki robił, tak?
<ryoshu> macer1: tak
<macer1> zapytaj mario
<macer1> pewnie będzie wiedział
<Chlorek> zagrałbym sobie
<Chlorek> hm
<ryoshu> macer1: a mamy mario na kanale?
<macer1> z tego co widzę to nie korzysta z irca w tej chwili
<macer1> mogę Ci podać jabera do niego - to on zarządza stroną ubuntu.pl
<ryoshu> macer1: może być e-mail
<ryoshu> macer1: jabbera nie używam od lat.. nie miałem z kim gadać w zasadzie
<macer1> poczekaj moment pogadam z nim
<macer1> pewnie coś wie o stronie która stoi pod jego domeną ;)
<ryoshu> macer1: dzięki :)
<macer1> na dole strony jest napisane co generuje te statystyki
<macer1> myślę że możesz sobie bez problemu bocika postawić
<macer1> bo chyba o to chodzi?
<ryoshu> macer1: OK, chyba o to popatrzę :)
<macer1> `seen mario_7
<Przekliniak> macer1: I have not seen mario_7.
<macer1> Od mario dowiedziałem się że za bardzo kontaktu do autora irc statów nie ma, i jak już to żeby Stirlitza zapytać
<ryoshu> macer1: OK, dzięki!
<BlessJah> macer1: to nie ze logow Stirlitza sa robione staty?
<BlessJah> odkad dal mi ignore, mam tez ignore w statach
<ryoshu> BlessJah: :)
<macer1> BlessJah, haha
<macer1> rację masz chyba
<BlessJah> nie ma sie z czego smiac
<macer1> 209 dni temu widziany ostatnio ;)
<BlessJah> jak grepnalem swoje wlasne logi, to mi pierwsza piatka wyskoczyla
<macer1> na karmelka chyba też ma ignore'a - 177 dni temu widziany...albo po prostu już nie wchodzi na IRCa
<macer1> `seen karmelek
<Przekliniak> macer1: karmelek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 9 weeks, 4 days, 6 hours, 48 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <karmelek> uroki wine
<BlessJah> nie wchodzi, dawno go tu nie widzialem
<macer1> `seen ka_o_3991
<Przekliniak> macer1: ka_o_3991 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 50 weeks, 3 days, 5 hours, 28 minutes, and 53 seconds ago: <ka_o_3991> witajcie :]
<ryoshu> a Przekliniak to jaki bot?
<BlessJah> qermita
<ryoshu> BlessJah: dzięki :)
<BlessJah> supybot
<BlessJah> podlicze na nowo liczbe linii
<BlessJah> jacekowski:~/.irssi/log/#ubuntu-pl$ cat */*|egrep '^[
<BlessJah> 0-9 :/-]*< blessjah>' -ci
<BlessJah> 47925
<BlessJah> rozbilo brzydko na dwie linie
<BlessJah> trzecia pozycja, przebijam pressentera \o/
<BlessJah> kilka tysiecy napisalem z dwoch albo trzech innych nickow grupowanych do tego konta
<ryoshu> BlessJah: skąd pomysł na nick?
<BlessJah> ryoshu: vavamuffin - chwilunia
<BlessJah> odsluchaj ze dwa razy
<ryoshu> ok, zanotuję i jutro posłucham
<BlessJah> albo odsluchaj raz, ja ci cos powiem i odsluchaj drugi
<BlessJah> ryoshu: czmu nie teraz, nie masz chyba nick lepszego do roboty za kwadrans druga w nocy
<BlessJah> hm...
<ryoshu> BlessJah: właśnie siedzę nad RPM-em, coś mi w xboardzie nie rysuje figur do Szatrandża :p
<BlessJah> byles kiedys na tym kanale?
<ryoshu> BlessJah: nie przypominam sobie
<BlessJah> sprawdzilem kiedy konto zakladales
<BlessJah> kawalek temu
<ryoshu> jaka to data?
<BlessJah> 29 Aug?
<BlessJah> 2005
<ryoshu> dzięki
<BlessJah> naprawde nie wiesz jak sprawdzic?
<Frst21> win 3
<BlessJah> co win 3?
<ryoshu> BlessJah: IRC-a zawsze używałem tylko do gadania, nie sprawdzałem nikomu nicków
<Frst21> źle wisałem, miało być ze slaszem ;)
<BlessJah> co win/3?
<Frst21> :D
<Frst21> nie
<BlessJah> ryoshu: ja tez do gadania, ale przez pryzmat stazu sie inaczej na ludzi patrzy
<ryoshu> BlessJah: też może przesiedziałem może kilka % dni od tego 2005
<BlessJah> nawet jesli zarejstrowales konto jako pryszczers, to irc nie jest czatem onetu i nie kazdy tu dociera
<ryoshu> BlessJah: no super, ale do czego dążysz? nigdy nie potrzebowałem tej wiedzy kto kiedy zakładał konto
<ryoshu> BlessJah: a założyłem nicka po kilku latach używania
<pressenter> BlessJah: Nie pisałem tutaj nic od miesięcy, no dobra, cztery linijki napisałem. Żaden wyczyn. ;)
<BlessJah> pressenter: a kiedy napisales pierwszy raz?
<pressenter> No idea.
<BlessJah> ja w 3 lata tyle nabilem
<pressenter> Nie pamiętam jak sięsprawdzało kiedy konto było zarejestrowane.
<ryoshu> pressenter: a potrzebna Ci ta wiedza?
<BlessJah> 5 lat
<macer1> `seen ryoshu
<Przekliniak> macer1: ryoshu was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 22 seconds ago: <ryoshu> pressenter: a potrzebna Ci ta wiedza?
<pressenter> ryoshu: Niezbyt pilnie, ale widziałbym wtedy kiedy napisałem pierwszy raz.
<BlessJah> marzec 2006
<pressenter> Możliwe.
<pressenter> No to od wtedy.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-23
<pressenter> Narka.
<ryoshu> dobranoc
<BlessJah> mutt sie sypnal
<BlessJah> blad zliczenia o jeden, nie pokazuje mi najnowszej wiadomosci
<BlessJah> bbl
<macer1> ale tu cicho
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> o/
<m477> lisu: \o
<Wilczek> Nie ma to jak SSH w telefonie :D
<lisu> Wilczek: naduś ctrl + a + d
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> Wilczek: albo zrób tyldę x]
<Wilczek> Pozniej :P
<m477> a po co
<m477> lisu: ja mam tylde na klawie w komie
<Wilczek> ~
<lisu> w niektórych telefonach nie ma tyldy ot tak bezpośrednio dostępnej.
<m477> a teraz triple force :d
<m477> moze niepotrzebna
<Wilczek> Ja sobie zrobilem makro do chowania screena
<Wilczek> :P
<m477> dlaczego pdf'y sa takie 'ciezkie' dla komputera? :>
<lisu> m477: używasz adobe? to się nie dziw x]
 * lisu odpalił office 2007 na squeezie - yes yes yes
<m477> adobe w sensie?
<lisu> m477: no adobe reader do podglądu
<m477> w czym nie otworze to i tak muli
<lisu> m477: ile ten pdf zajmuje? 2GB? bo i takie mi się zdarzało otwierać i większych problemów nie miałem o0
<m477> 20 stron/ ~4MB
<przemo_rex> czesc wszystkim
<djmentos> a my nie
<Lakii> czesc
<przemo_rex> mam taki problem, nie mogę ustawić wykonywalności w plikach które są na zamontowanym zasobie samby. chcialbym sie dowiedziec, czy sa opcje montowanie, ktore mi to umozliwią. do ustawien serwera nie mam dostępu
<przemo_rex> probowalem ustawiac w opcjach 'username', 'file_mode', 'dir_mode' ale nie dało oczekiwanego rezultatu
<lisu> przemo_rex: jak montujesz zasób samby?
<przemo_rex> lisu: fstab: //192.168.0.200/dane /mnt/serwer_dane/  cifs    auto,username=przemek,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,gid=33
<lisu> przemo_rex: zastanów się, czy pod windowsem jak udostępnisz zasób możesz nadać prawa plikom wykonywalności.
<przemo_rex> lisu: je nie pracuje pod windowsem
<lisu> przemo_rex: a samba właśnie została stworzona po to, aby udostępniać dla windowsów, więc zapewne prawa jakie można nadawać plikom są tak samo "zorganizowane" jak pod windowsem
<przemo_rex> lisu: zapewne nie jest myślisz. dzięki za pomoc
<lisu> przemo_rex: o0? a po polsku?
<lisu> przemo_rex: weź sprawdź jakie masz prawa unixowe na plikach, ale z poziomu maszyny która udostępnia pliki.
<djmentos> Mamo, mamo, pomusz! http://forum.linux.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=113220#p113220
<przemo_rex> djmentos: mydestination
<djmentos> Co mydestination?
<przemo_rex> w main.cf ustawiasz w mydestination ustawiasz domeny w której masz konta systemowe, czyli localhost
<djmentos> przemo_rex, ale ja chce i virtualki i systemowe w obrębie jednej domeny
<przemo_rex> nie da rady, domene ustawisz albo jako konta virtualne albo jako Maildir, inaczej musisz rozdzielic domeny
<djmentos> co za gówno syfiaste
<przemo_rex> djmentos: ewentualnie filtr na adresy które chcesz żeby były w systemie, żeby je kierował do domeny localhost, a tam już pójdą do Maildir
<djmentos> No i to chyba niestety jedyne logiczne w miarę rozwiązanie
<przemo_rex> djmentos: na tę chwilę wydaje mi się, że tak. powinien wystarczyć forward
<qrq> Witam
<sysek> :))
<qrq> Nie rozumiem tego. na Direct3D mam 100 FPS a na OpenGl 30 i co 5 minut mi się komputer resetuje :D
<qrq> Widocznie OpenGL zażyna kartę
<sysek> pewnie tak
<nn52> siema
<macer1> siema
<Ashiren> ohayou
<nn52> co tam?
<Ashiren> za tydzien skoncza mi sie wakacje :<
<nn52> xD
<nn52> wakacjje studenckie?
<nn52> 20 min temu poniosły mnie bardzo nie zdrowe emocję i skasowałam całe KDE4
<Ashiren> yhym
<nn52> i oberwało się po drodze LXDE
<Ashiren> PMS?
<nn52> oficialnie siedzę na gnome2 , nie wiem jakie środowisko wybiore jak wszędzie będzie już gnome3
<macer1> nn52, gnome3 myślałem że będzie gorsze - ale jest na prawdę fajne.
<macer1> szczególnie z nowym unity
<nn52> na g3 niema paska jak w gnome2... więc minimalizacja = katorga
<nn52> zainstalowała bym gnome3... ale strace gnome2
<macer1> nowy switcher aplikacji w 11.10 trochę to ułatwia
<nn52> 11.10 raczej nie wyszło jeszcze D
<macer1> mam betę
<macer1> windows8  też nie wyszedł, ale mam betę
<macer1> lubię betatesterstwo :D
<nn52> Potrzbna mi pomoc, To jest facet czy kobieta? :http://static.erepublik.com/uploads/avatars/Citizens/2009/08/06/ab5820dd9d8626343683fbcffdd94f1d.jpg ???
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bxzgzp> (at static.erepublik.com)
<macer1> nn52, a na gnome3 możesz zainstalować panele z compizem też
<macer1> nn52: facet
<nn52> macer1, to była ironia z tym pytaniem. Ale większość odpowiedziała z byka - kobieta xD
<nn52> Co do gnome...
<nn52> powie mi ktoś dlaczego nie widze ikonek na pulpicie?
<macer1> bo żadnych nie masz?
<nn52> mam i to w chugo
<nn52> i w miejsca widzę
<nn52> tylko
<nn52> "katalog domowy"
<nn52> Nie można otworzyć położenia "file:///home/nene/Pulpit"
<macer1> a masz taki folder?
<nn52> nen@nn:~$ cd ~/Pulpit | nen@nn:~/Pulpit$
<nn52> ' anu  dropbox  lighttpd  lost+found  nene  ' w "/home" więc?
<macer1> pwd?
<macer1> co pokazuje pwd
<macer1> z konsoli
<nn52> pwd ?
<nn52> w którym miejscu?
<nn52> /home/nene
<macer1> w pulicie
<nn52> /home/nene/Pulpit
<macer1> hmm
<macer1> i się tak nagle zepsulo?
<nn52> a może nautilus zrekonfigurować? o ile się da
<macer1> spróbuj
<macer1> depikejg-rekonfigurem
<nn52> dpkg-nautilus ?
<macer1> dpkg-reconfigure nautilus
<nn52> No to reboot
<nn52> :D
<Enlik> format C:\
<macer1> apocoreboot?
<nn52> krde
<nn52> to nic nie daje
<nn52> a jak klikam prawoklikiem
<nn52> na pulpit
<nn52> to nie pokazuje się nic
<nn52> niema menu z Kopiuj , Wklej , Utwórz
<nn52> Nie można otworzyć położenia "file:///media/01CC495AB8188240"
<nn52> Wykonanie procesu potomnego "nautilus&" (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu) się nie powiodło
<nn52> teraz nic kompletnie nie działa
<nn52> nie da się przeglądać katalogów
<nn52> i się zrypało
<nn52> http://niewidzialni.tk/u/d/V/1.ogv -,-
<macer1> Na laptopie padły mi wszystkie 3 systemy -_- YAFUD
<onedeep69> czesc
<nn52> macer1, wałek :D
<nn52> a co tam jest?
<nn52> Windows 95, Windows 98 i Windows 3.11?: d
<mati75> nn52: nie
<mati75> dos, 3.11, 95
<qrq> Mnie już dziś nic nie zaskoczy
<qrq> Nie wiem dlaczego ale OpenGL strasznie mi zażyna kartę
<nn52> macer1, mam taki problem z tymi czymyś , że dopier ojak wpiszę "nautilus" w konsoli , to dopiero wszystko działa.
<qrq> Resetuje mi komputer co 5 minut
<qrq> A gdy używam Direct 3D to działa świetnie
<nn52> siema qrq!
<nn52> karta nie wspiera OpenGl i tyle
<nn52> w wersji 2 pewnie
<qrq> Nawet nie wiem
<qrq> Wspiera OpenGl
<qrq> Tylko chyba się zapętla :D
<qrq> Przykładowo włączę UT2004
<qrq> Na OpenGL na najniższych ustawieniach mam freeze co chwilę
<nn52> mój os lepiej pracuje na OpenGL2/3 niż na DX9/10/11 ;]
<qrq> A na Direct 3D przez Wine bez Vertex Shaders mam około 100 fps na ustawieniach najwyższych :)
<qrq> I nic się nie freezuje
<nn52> jaki jest najlepszy kodek video i audio do kompresji tego co nagrane
<nn52> z ogv
<qrq> Dla wielu ludzi inny :)
<mati75> mp4
<nn52> mp4.... ić w h....
<nn52> Video Codek : mp4 | Lenght: 01:21 m:s | Filesie : 41mb
<nn52> file sizew
<nn52> tak aby 2 minutowy film ważył ok 5-10mb ,a nie ok 42mb
<qrq> flv :D
<nn52> mp4  z kodekiem flv...
<nn52> chyba Openshot ma takie możliwości
<qrq> Kontener flv
<qrq> I kodek flash video
<qrq> Czy jak się to tam zwie :)
<nn52> spoko
<nn52> 11,0 MB (11567066 bajtów) :D
<Ashiren> :3
<nn52> od razu lepiej
<nn52> inoo,..... jakoś troche...
<nn52> no ten teges
<BlessJah> nn52 o/
<qrq> LQ :D
<nn52> LQ?
<nn52> kolego
<nn52> RQ!
<qrq> Czyli?
<qrq> Qrwa wszyscy idą na jakieś seksy dziś
<qrq> A ja nie :D
<nn52> nie nie
<nn52> Rubbish Quality
<nn52> RQ
<nn52> Śmieciowa Jakość ;]
<foreste> czesc
<qrq> 10 minut pracowałem na 800x600 , przełączyłem na 1024 i nic nie widzę :D
<BlessJah> qrq: ja nie mam z kims, mozemy isc razem
<nn52> jak z jakością w WebM?
<BlessJah> nn52: szukasz kompresji?
<nn52> i to konkretnej
<nn52> nie wiem co ustawiać w OpenShot ( export video)
<nn52> najlepszego kompresora szukam
<nn52> wiem że Mp3 to dźwięk i bardziej skompresować już się nie da
<BlessJah> mpeg-4 i ogg vorbis sam uzywam
<qrq> nn52 A po co Ty chcesz tak to masakrować? :)
<BlessJah> bo do mp3 trzeba liblame, a nie mam na serwerze
<nn52> qrq, bo 3 minuty filmiku nagrane Nokią N95 w mp4 waży 42mb
<BlessJah> nn52: video do mpeg4 najlepiej chyba
<qrq> nn52 Miejsca na dysku Ci brakuje? :)
<BlessJah> qrq: na komorce to ma znaczenie
<BlessJah> nn52: zainstaluj ffmpeg i potestuj
<nn52> 8 sekund videło nagrane recordmydesktop to 1,82mb
<nn52> co jest wg. mnie żartem
<nn52> na windows 41 sekund to 412kb
<BlessJah> nn52: ja tak doszedlem do mpeg4 i vorbis (bo mp3 nie moge)
<BlessJah> sprawdz jakie kodeki uzyto na windzie
<BlessJah> ffprobe
<BlessJah> albo vlc/cokolwiek
<nn52> btw. jaki program otworzy mi WebM ? XD
<nn52> na winddzie użyto Windows Video 1 -,-
<nn52> i nawet ikony po nagraniu są czytelne
<macer1> mnie tu na razie nie ma. OSy mi się wszystkie 3 posypały, i jestem na drugim laptopie. może uda mi się przywrócić tego pierwszego o życia
<nn52> a w ogv 8 sekund to 2mb nie całę
<nn52> więc dla mnie to są jaja
<macer1> *do
<nn52> tym bardziej że nie jestem u siebie
<BlessJah> nn52: zmniejsz bitrate
<nn52> a upload wynosi 10-15 kb/s w porywach
<nn52> BlessJah, mam taki problem
<nn52> kiedy się loguję nie mogę otworzyć żadnego miejsca
<nn52> Zobaczysz na filmiku
<nn52> :P
<nn52> 2 problemy
<BlessJah> nn52: zmniejsz bitrate, jakosc filmu wplywa na rozmiar bardziej niz kodek
<nn52> tzn. 1 to dziwnie właczające się ubuntu , a 2gi to właśnie problem z Gnome i Nautilusem ( kde z lxde poszedło pod nóż)
<BlessJah> zbyt latwo sie zniechecasz
<BlessJah> poza tym, u mnie wszystko dziala
<buharin> mam tu problem otóż po 1 razie mój microsd sie montuje wylacznie do odczytu
<buharin> i nie wiem jak to zmienic
<buharin> na poczatku sie ok zamontowal skopiowalem pliki a juz kolejne razy do odczytu
<nn52> masz racje, po podpięciu adaptera WiFi na KDe4 kurw....ca by cię chyciła
<buharin> -o remount,rw ?
<BlessJah> buharin: tak
<buharin> BlessJah, a jak dokładnie to wpisać
<buharin> cos jak
<buharin> mount -o remount,rw /media/3765-3931
<BlessJah> hm... zamontowalo ci automatycznie
<BlessJah> gnome moze sie pogniewac, jak mu po chamsku odmontujesz
<buharin> yeah
<buharin> działa
<buharin> ; D
<buharin> a słuchaj teraz powiedz mi gdzie /dev jest mikco sd bo myslalem ze to mmc costam
<buharin> i jeszcze drugie pytanko jak zmienic w automatycznym montowaniu na rw
<BlessJah> buharin: jestes bystry, wiec klepnij mount bez parametrow
<BlessJah> a automatyczne montowanie z rw, coz powinno samo tak montowac
<BlessJah> nie zabezpieczyles przepadkiem przed zapisem czy cos?
<buharin> wlasnie montowalo dopoki
<buharin> pierwszy raz tylko tak zamontowalo
<buharin> /dev/mmcblk0p1 on /media/3765-3931_ type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<buharin> niby jest
<BlessJah> nom
<buharin> a jak dochodzi do czegos to nie dziala
<buharin> a recznie poszlo
<buharin> WIELKI BUG!
<BlessJah> bo recznie sam wskazales ze ma byc rw, a system automatycznie musial zgadywac
<BlessJah> powinien rw dac
<buharin> wiec sie pytam gdzie ten skrypt jest do montowania
<buharin> ktory nasluchuje urzadzenia i montuje
<BlessJah> nie wiem, montuje z palca i nie mam ubuntu
<buharin> a co masz?
<BlessJah> archlinux
<buharin> podobno zajebisty
<BlessJah> potwierdzam
<BlessJah> udev moze montowac, ale nie wiem czy w ubu to on za to odpowiada
<buharin> DaZ, to troll!
<BlessJah> ameryki nie odkryłeś
<nn52> BlessJah, zobacz jak mój Ubuntu się włącza - dziwnie  trochę , da się to naprawić?? : http://www.speedyshare.com/files/30442964/1.flv
<nn52> sorki za h... jakaść....
<nn52> ale saby up tutaj mam
<Ashiren> znaczy nagrywane ogorkiem?
<buharin> BlessJah, za monstowanie odpowiada nautilus
<BlessJah> Ashiren: widzę, że przeglądamy wykop?
<BlessJah> nn52: ale masz umięśnione ramiona
<nn52> zD
<nn52> ta kamera pogrubia\
<BlessJah> buharin: więc do nich zgłaszaj usterkę
<buharin> ale nie wiem gdzie jest wiecej opcji
<buharin> bo wlazlem do gconf
<BlessJah> niestety też nie wiem
<buharin> i nie ma zadnych skryptow : D
<buharin> no dobra
<BlessJah> nn52: tak to sobie tłumacz, dopóki nie pokażesz zdjęcia z innego aparatu, nie uwierze
<BlessJah> na query daj
<DaZ> buharin: do budy
<nn52> :D
<nn52> BlessJah, tak łatwo niema
<nn52> ;d
<nn52> nie tumacz tylko tak
<BlessJah> buharin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Configuring_Automounting
<nn52> 800x600 nagrywane, a  soczewka była 2x wymieniana.... w tym że tym razem soczewka jest źle wsadzona i zamiast oddalać obraz lekko , to powiększa...
<nn52> znaczy przybliża
<BlessJah> no tak, ale przybliża we wszystkich kierunkach
<BlessJah> asferycznej tam chyba nie wsadziłaś, zeby ci wszerz powiększało a wzdłuż nie?
<nn52> ja się tym nie zajmujexD
<buharin> BlessJah, wlasnie tam jestem
<buharin> no dobra niewzne :P musze wyjsc dzieki za pomoc
<nn52> kupie sobie nowy tel.
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<nn52> i nigdy więcej nokii
<nn52> a zamną 2 osoby stały :D to opdbicie w monotrze może dawać dziwne efekty :D
<BlessJah> nn52: mam jedną wasna i trzy w rodzinie, żadnych problemów
<BlessJah> masz bardzo umięśnione ramiona
<BlessJah> albo dwóch bardzo chudych kolegów z gołymi torsami
<nn52> xDD
<nn52> jednego kolege i koleżanke
<nn52> i żade nie  był goły haha xD
<nn52> o kurde masakri xD
<nn52> tamtem był problem z systeme a nie z torsem
<nn52> umiał być rzuciś komendą , lub co trzeba zrobić?
<BlessJah> a co ci sie nie podoba z tym uruchamianiem?
<nn52> dla mnie może być
<nn52> tylko że troche za długoi
<nn52> 1:30 sam boot do userów to za długo
<BlessJah> nie, z ubuntu nic sie nie da zrobic
<nn52> a tymi błedami po zalogowaniu?
<nn52> a z tymi
<BlessJah> mozesz wywalic splasha, wylaczyc uslugi,
<BlessJah> hm... ja odnioslem wrazenie ze po prostu nie masz splasha
<BlessJah> jakie to bledy?
<daniel__> BlessJah, można jeszcze na chwile
<BlessJah> nie odcyfrowalem tresci, bo sie gapilem na twoje umiesnione ramiona
<daniel__> BlessJah, bo coś po drodze zepsułem
<BlessJah> daniel__: pytaj, jak bede wiedzial to odpowiem
<daniel__> BlessJah, po tych zabawach z mountem nagle zamaist pulpitu pojawia mi sie katalog domowy na ekranie
<daniel__> ; D
<BlessJah> ?
<BlessJah> w sensie zamiast zawartosci ~/Desktop masz ~/
<daniel__> BlessJah, no zamiast /home/daniel/Pulpit
<daniel__> jest /home/daniel
<daniel__> tak
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia
<daniel__> nie mam pojecia jak ktos sie stlao ale mi cholernie przeszkadza teraz
<nn52> te napisy co lecą to "Stopping ,,,
<BlessJah> hm...
<nn52> 2wszystkie katalog są...
<nn52> dam ci link Bless do postu na forum
<nn52> gdziwe to jest wytłumaczone
<nn52> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=150962
<BlessJah> daniel__: za wyswietlanie tego odpowiada nautilus
<BlessJah> juz szukam
<BlessJah> nn52: nie dalas zdjecia, wiec musisz poczekac
<daniel__> znalazlem ta linie
<daniel__> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Pulpit"
<BlessJah> daniel__: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17752/use-any-folder-for-your-ubuntu-desktop-even-a-dropbox-folder/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3agcj66> (at www.howtogeek.com)
<nn52> pfffffff
<BlessJah> dokladnie, mozliwe ze translacja sie rypnela i szuka Desktop zamiast Pulpit
<BlessJah> nn52: hm?
<BlessJah> nn52: nautilus odpowiada za wyswietlanie ikonek, ale on powinien sie uruchamiac automatycznie
<BlessJah> nn52: przeloguj sie i sprawdz czy nautilus jest uruchomiony
<BlessJah> jak nie wiesz jak, rzuce komenda
<BlessJah> :>
<daniel__> BlessJah, nawet nie wychodzi na to ze all ok
<nn52> rzucaj
<daniel__> BlessJah, bo zmienilem sciezki i ikonka pulpitu sie prawidlowo oznacza
<daniel__> BlessJah, po prostu zle wyswietla
<nn52> a co do zdjęcia kiedyś wrzucałam je tu =)
<BlessJah> wiem, widzialem, ale bylo bez ramion
<BlessJah> daniel__: nie rozumiem
<nn52> iżeli jakieś w ogole mam , to podeśle
<nn52> podkreślam może
<BlessJah> ja też ci może pomogę :P
<BlessJah> nn52: ps aux|grep nautilus
<daniel__> BlessJah, chodzi o to ze jesli oznacze ruby np. jako pulpit to ma ikonke pulpitu jakby ikonka mus ie zmienia na pulpitowa
<BlessJah> rzucam
<daniel__> BlessJah, ale zawartosc pulpitu pozostaje taka jak ~/
<BlessJah> daniel__: hm... a sproboj po zmianie zrestartowac nautilusa
<daniel__> killall nautilus robilem juz
<BlessJah> i nic nie daje?
<BlessJah> edytowales config na dzialajacym nautilusie czy wylaczonym?
<BlessJah> guiowskie czasami nadpisuja configi, trzeba przez GUI dłubać
<nn52> http://wklej.to/2J46g
<daniel__> moze reinstalacja nautilussa
<daniel__> ?
<nn52> jajko dało
<nn52> Wykonanie procesu potomnego "nautilus&" (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu) się nie powiodło
<nn52> takie coś pojawia się jak wrjse w jakieś " Miejsca "
<nn52> Nie można otworzyć położenia "file:///home/nene"
<nn52> mimo że ono istnieje
<daniel__> : D widze ze nautilus razy 2
<nn52> bo 1x odpalony po zalogowaniu i nic nie działa
<nn52> a 2gi raz odpalony by reszta działała ( ikony na pulpicie)
<BlessJah> nn52: file://localhost/home/nene probowałaś?
<BlessJah> albo podanie pełnej ścieżki zamiast nautilus&
<daniel__> dobra nie chce mi sie z tym bawić
<nn52> ja tych ścierzek nie podaje!
<nn52> klikam w Miejsca
<nn52> kurde.. zaś coś trza nagrać
<nn52> zaraz pokazę
<BlessJah> nn52: --no-desktop skad sie tam wzielo?
<nn52> nie wiem
<nn52> ja tam nie kopie
<nn52> :P
<nn52> nawet nie wiem gdzie to zrobić :P
<nn52> pewnie KDE4 namieszało
<BlessJah> ubuntu?
<nn52> nom
<nn52> :P
<nn52> bo na Archa trza zaczekac ąz dysk wróci z naprawy
<BlessJah> nn52: i jak sobie radzisz?
<nn52> hugowato , nowy filmik nagrywam
<nn52> znaczy jest już nagrany
<nn52> wrzuca się
<nn52> Uploading: 8.95 KB/s
<Ashiren> :3
<nn52> download speed : 16kb/s.... masakra
<BlessJah> qermit: ty jej chyba nie lubisz
<nn52> qermit, jakie słownictwo?
<nn52> które było złe?
<qermit> BlessJah: nie to ze nie lubie. wszystkich traktuje rowno
<qermit> o godzinie 17:25
<nn52> qermit, nie mam czasomierza
<nn52> teraz jest 18:30 , więc się przedawniło :D
<nn52> BlessJah, http://www.speedyshare.com/files/30443776/1-1.ogv
<BlessJah> z takim refleksem, to cie kiedys walec potraci
<qermit> nn52: nastepnym razem dam ci bana
<BlessJah> poza tym wykropkowala
<BlessJah> nn52: pakuj z xz
<BlessJah> najmocniejszy paker, jaki znalazlem do tej pory
<nn52> qermit, co chwila dostaje od cb bana
<nn52> i to 2x! teraz kicka
<qermit> nn52: to dostaniesz bana raz a pożądnie jeżeli sie bedziesz nadal uzywac niecenzuralnych wyrazow
<qermit> bo to jest męczące
<BlessJah> nn52: masz adhd?
<nn52> BlessJah, czemu tak uwżasz?
<BlessJah> filmik, machasz myszka szybciej niz ja pisze
<nn52> filmik jest przyśpieszony , niektórzy mówią żer to przez procesor AMD.... jak na windows trzeba jakieś Optymizatory dograc , by  procesor przy przyśpieszał
<nn52> niektórych aplikacji
<BlessJah> filmik jest przyspieszony, bo recordmydesktop nagrywa z nizszym fps'em i nie dopisuje do metadanych ze trzeba to odtwarzac wolniej
<nn52> 24fps jest ustawiony
<nn52> ostawione*
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> i zaloze sie ze nagrywalo wolniej
<BlessJah> ustaw 10 i sproboj
<nn52> 10? :D
<nn52> xD
<BlessJah> fps
<BlessJah> ja tam nagrywam z 15 i max jakoscia
<BlessJah> ale to ffmpegiem nagrywam
<nn52> dam 15 zobaczę co będzie
<BlessJah> recordmydesktop nie radzi sobie z jakoscia najlepiej
<nn52> no nie , ale aktualnie najlepszy gtk jaki jest na linux
<BlessJah> choc w sumie, rmd najpierw zgrywa surowy obraz, a dopiero potem renderuje, to nie powinno byc problemu
<BlessJah> ffmpeg od razu renderuje i dlatego nizszy fps uzywam, zreszta do moich celow wyzsza jakosc jest niepotrzebna
<BlessJah> *wyzszy fps
<BlessJah> jakosc strzelilem max, zeby mozna bylo odczytac co jest na monitorze
<nn52> kurde i nie wiem jak to naprawić ... masakriii
<BlessJah> #ubuntu, oni sa zawsze skorzy do pomocy i zazwyczaj sie znaja
<BlessJah> buahahaha, na #archlinux jest juz prawie tyle samo ludzi co na #ubuntu
<nn52> BlessJah, o kurczak! ale miazga!
<nn52> BlessJah, jest zagadka , ile może wazyć 3 minutowy i 32 sekundowy filmik nagrany w rmd?
<BlessJah> nie znam rmd
<nn52> record my desktop
<nn52> 29,2mb ... spore te filmiki :P
<nn52> ide nagrać jeszcze raz
<nn52> teraz rmd nagrywa ok na 15fps
<qrq> Niestety firmy nie inwertują w minimalizację kodowania filmów
<qrq> Np żeby taki film w jakości SD miał 16 kb :D
<m477> 29,2 mili bita? no to duzo
<qrq> 2 godzinny
<qrq> W sumie chyba nawet w teorii nie jest to możliwe
<qrq> Fraunhofer jest w fazie testów nowego kodeka
<Ashiren> audio?
<Ashiren> teraz x264 to cuda panie
<Ashiren> ogladalem gitsa, dual audio 25min 60mb odcinek jeden :o
<Ashiren> a jakosc nawet dobra
<Ashiren> fakt ze anime ladnie sie kompresuja no ale bez przesady
<qrq> Ten serial jest tragiczny
<nn52> dobra mam nowi filmik nagrany
<qrq> Film jest znacznie lepszy
<Ashiren> co ty super jest ale film majstersztyk
<qrq> Oshii ma szczęście
<qrq> Bo inne filmy które widziałem jego autorstwa
<qrq> To raczej średnie są
<nn52> BlessJah, Upload speed: 0 KB/s < kto mnie pobije?
<m477> a gdzie mieszkasz?
<BlessJah> ja, jak zaczne sciagac kablem do uploadu
<BlessJah> taki crossing-crossing ethernet
<nn52> xD
<nn52> AKtualnie znajduję się w Tychy.......
<BlessJah> eee... damn it, 80 mega musze przemielic
<nn52> średni upload u rodziny  5-6kb/s , średni download 12-15kb/s
<m477> niedaleko
<nn52> szybko jak na Centrum Miasta co nie ?
<m477> podwarunkiem ze masz interned z irdy
<nn52> BlessJah,  http://www.speedyshare.com/files/30444354/1-1.ogv.tar.xz teraz nagrane OK wg. mnie
<nn52> Nie , to brodband
<nn52> Neo$$drada
<qrq> Ja mieszkam tu http://maps.google.pl/maps?q=Wo%C5%82owiec&hl=pl&ie=UTF8&ll=49.518299,21.357594&spn=0.057282,0.110378&sll=49.518508,21.352079&sspn=0.00716,0.013797&vpsrc=6&t=h&z=13
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3t733rj> (at maps.google.pl)
<BlessJah> jakie zadupie \o/
<qrq> :D
<BlessJah> nn52: w koncu normalna szybkosc
<BlessJah> nn52: gdzies w configu jest cos zrypane i mysli ze binarka to nautilus& a nie nautilus
<qrq> Zimą 2 godziny jedzie tutaj karetka..
<qrq> Policja wogóle nie przyjeżdża :D
<nn52> BlessJah, to jak zmienić z nautilus& na sao nautilus
<qrq> Populacja 43 osoby :)
<BlessJah> qrq: przynajmniej nie macie przestepczosci zorganizowanej
<nn52> kasacja konta nie gra roli
<BlessJah> zaloz najpierw inne konto
<BlessJah> i sprawdz czy na innym tez tak jest
<nn52> nie
<nn52> na nowym innym koncie jest OKK
<nn52> tylko na tym się coś wali
<BlessJah> i mowisz ze nie gra roli kassacja konta?
<nn52> nie gra
<nn52> za cholere
<BlessJah> no to skasuj
<nn52> ale nie gra to roli
<BlessJah> nie wchodzi w grę?
<nn52> xchat poprawnie działa tylko na moim koncie , więc jak skasuje i zrobie nowe , to xchat nie będzie działało dobrze ( będzie cuniło literki na końcy zdania po 2-3 litery).
<nn52> ucinało*
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia jak ci pomoc
<nn52> kur mać
<nn52> o cholera!
<nn52> bana dostane
<nn52> -.-
<nn52> qermit, jak wyjde po dobroci , bana nie będzie??? =D
<qrq> O co chodzi? :)
<nn52> za wyrażenie 4 linijki wyżej qermit banuje jak VAC w Steam
<qrq> nn52 Zle to robisz
<qrq> Za mało się wczuwasz
<nn52> xP
<nn52> BlessJah, a nie wiesz może gdzie siedzi ustawnie , co ma ładować po zalogowaniu?
<nn52> No nic
<nn52> zaraz wracam
<qrq> :)
<nn52> Gdzie na koncie są zapisane ustawienia paneli?
<nn52> wraz z ikonkami?
<nn52> siema Admc`
<Admc`> nn52: byłem tu cały czas :D
<Admc`> po prostu mi irssi wywaliło przd chwilą :D
<Admc`> przed*
<nn52> serio?!
<nn52> xD
<inzaghi89> nn52, gdzieś w ~/.gnome jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<qrq> Nie ma to jak aplikacja w terminalu wywala Ci tylko jeden komunikat
<qrq> "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci"
<Kwpolska> qrq: segmentation fault, idz zabic programiste
<qrq> :D
<nn52> siema
<nn52> obawiałam się jednego
<nn52> i się spełniło
<nn52> BlessJah, skasowałam konto całe
<nn52> i wszystkie hiddeny . ( zwyj xchat)
<BlessJah> trzeba bylo xchata skopiowac
<nn52> i zrobiłam nowe... nic nie dało
<BlessJah> jak naprawilas wtedy xchata?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: wiesz, że masz nowe pole do popisu?
<nn52> xchata nie naprawiałam
<nn52> powiem tak
<nn52> xchat działało tylko na tamtym koncie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: tak?
<nn52> teraz jestem na innym ,z tym samym confem xchata
<nn52> i nadal ścina mi literki
<Diabelko> BlessJah: *wysoce zaawansowana wiki bazowana na mediawiki* :P
<BlessJah> Diabelko: a wiesz ze nie mam teraz na to czasu?
<BlessJah> wakacje sie skonczyly
<Diabelko> tak tak, udajesz zajętego
<BlessJah> nie, nie udaje
<Diabelko> nadrabiasz te wszystkie lata spędzone na linuksie graniem na windzie
<Diabelko> wszyscy to wiedzą
<BlessJah> skoro tak mowisz
<Diabelko> nie kryj się z tym
<BlessJah> w tej chwili niejako sie opierniczam
<nn52> bless zrobie ci ssa i pokaże o co chodzi
<BlessJah> ssa?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: robie sobie offline rozklad jazdy autobusow i tramwajow na komorke
<BlessJah> Diabelko: czyli zabawa z polaczeniem 8,6k plikow html w ~100 paczek
<Diabelko> ta, ja kiedyś bawiłem się podobnie...
<Diabelko> i skończyło się na jakdojade.pl
<BlessJah> musi byc offline
<Diabelko> w warszawie co tydzień inny rozkład
<BlessJah> no tak, ale ty mieszkasz w wawie od urodzenia i jestes w stanie sledzic zmiany
<BlessJah> ja nawet nie wiem jaka linia gdzie jedzie
<Diabelko> co mnie wcale nie obliguje do jej znajomości
<BlessJah> ale jest piekny plan linii, to sobie drukne
<BlessJah> nie
<Diabelko> to jest za duże miasto żeby nie wychodząc z domu je znać
<BlessJah> znaczy nie wychodzisz z domu?
<Diabelko> jasne, że nie
<BlessJah> smutne
<Diabelko> ja wiem czy to takie smutne
<Diabelko> BlessJah: życie większości ludzi ogranicza się do góra 30-40 miejsc do których regularnie chodzą i je znają
<BlessJah> 30-40 miejsc?
<BlessJah> hm...
<Diabelko> w moim przypadku to kilka centrów handlowych, szkoła praca, dom i restauracje
<nn52> ale spamicie?
<nn52> spamicie
<BlessJah> daj mi chwile, podlicze sobie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: mozesz miec racje, jesli zawezamy calosc do miejsc odwiedzanych regularnie
<nn52> BlessJah,  http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4909/zrzutekranuvq.png zobacz jak zcina mi lirerki na czacie
<BlessJah> bo bylo drugie tyle miejsc odwiedzanych nieregularnie
<Diabelko> BlessJah: zależy jak bardzo regularnie
<Diabelko> jeśli ograniczasz do raz na parę miesięcy to tak
<Diabelko> jak raz na miesiąc to jeszcze mniej...
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ale teraz jeszcze zalezy ile czasu spedzasz w tych odwiedzanych nieregularnie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: zycie to nie tylko komputer
<Diabelko> psujesz mi cały światopogląd
<nn52> umiał by ktoś  mi podpiedzieć co z tym zrobić/
<nn52> ??
<nn52> ?
<BlessJah> niestety
<BlessJah> pokaz screena na #xchat czy gdzies, moze pomoga
<BlessJah> Diabelko: wiesz, z ludzmi jest fajnie
<nn52> kurde kurde =(
<BlessJah> takimi zywymi
<BlessJah> nn52: use irssi [solved]
<nn52> :P
<nn52> wole jakiś gtk
<BlessJah> a sprobowalas w ogole irssi?
<nn52> irssisi to terminalowy...
<qrq> Znacie komendę żeby wyłączyć alsę?
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> bez alsy nie bedzie dzwiekui
<qrq> Wiem
<jacekowski> i w ubuntu kernel ma na stale wbudowana
<qrq> Chcę wyłączyć na chwilę
<jacekowski> wiec przekompilowac kernel musisz
<qrq> I got Debian
<jacekowski> w debianie to samo
<qrq> Bo ten segfault to od dzwięku
<jacekowski> a poza tym, to nie na tym kanale
<qrq> Wiedziałem....
<qrq> :D
<buharin> BlessJah, rozwiazlem ten problem
<buharin> BlessJah, nie wiem jak to sie stlao ale moze jakos sie zaznaczylo bo Linux sam nic nie robi :P
<buharin> tutaj jest rozwiazanie problemu https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/40942
<BlessJah> jacekowski: musze polaczyc wiele plikow html w kilka mht, dla opery mobile
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wiesz cos w tym temacie, czy po prostu dziala i nie interesuje cie jak?
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> automatycznie przynajmniej jakos
<BlessJah> da sie, zrobilem to przed chwila
<nn52> jak się to pisało?
<nn52> irssi?
<BlessJah> zrobilem to tak, ze wsadzilem wszystkie pliki w iframe w jednym dokumencie html i w operze wybralem zapisz jako mht
<BlessJah> nn52: tak
<BlessJah> jacekowski: potem tylko zmienilem te iframe na cos rozsadniejszego
<BlessJah> najwazniejszy jest dla mnie opis porzadny naglowkow
<BlessJah> reszte juz sam w bashu dopisze
<BlessJah> bo mam ponad 100 plikow do zrobienia w ten sposob i nie chce mi sie klikac zapisz jako
<nn52> juz mi się nie podoba.... niefajne xD . ide w google
<jacekowski> a po co to robisz?
<BlessJah> rozklad jazdy na komorke
<BlessJah> jest online
<BlessJah> robie offline
<jacekowski> a internetu nie masz w komorce?
<BlessJah> mam, ale po co internet
<BlessJah> jak mozna offline
<BlessJah> poza tym limity transferu, braki zasiegu i inne takie
<BlessJah> nie bede wykupywal pakietu, tylko po to, zeby rozklad sprawdzac
<BlessJah> a bez pakietu 12gr/100kb
<nn52> siema
<julek> heh... piatkowy wieczor... dlaczego udajecie, ze was tu nie ma?;)
<macer1> bo nas tu nie ma
<julek> macer1: ty akurat afair jestes abstynentem:)
<macer1> :D
<nn52> :D
<nn52> jakaś zara jest
<nn52> Nigdzie nie spamują!
<Wilku> ;<
<nn52> nawet na PTT_Formosa
<nn52> gdzie spam i trolling to chleb , powszedlni , przepraszam ryż powszedni.
<nn52> a od godziny zero wpisół
<nn52> wpisów
<lukaszg> hi
<lukaszg> jak usunąć tablice partycji z dysku?
<lukaszg> to: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=512 c=1 nie działa
<jacekowski> a chcesz tablice partycji tylko czy cos wiecej?
<lukaszg> na tym hdd nie ma juz nic poza wlasnie tablica partycji
<lukaszg> btw dysk podpiety pod esata ale mysle ze to nie powinno miec znaczenia
<jacekowski> lukaszg: /dev/null jest puste
<jacekowski> zrob dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=1M
<lukaszg> jacekowski, nie wiem, zalazłem takie polecenie na www ;) ale to chyab oto chodzi aby wymazac te bajty?
<jacekowski> PUSTE
<jacekowski> nic z niego nie odczytasz
<jacekowski> /dev/zero ma 0 w srodku
<lukaszg> jacekowski, dzieki, zadzialalo ;]
<jacekowski> wiem
<lukaszg> teraz benchmark dysku odczytu/zapisu działa, przedtem plul ze zaby zrobic zapisu to dysk musi byc calkiem pusty i nawet tablica partycji mu przeszkadzała
<jacekowski> a ja dzisiaj spedzilem caly dzien jezdzac po miescie
<jacekowski> uruchamiajac moj swiatlowod
<lukaszg> no u mnie tez by sie przydało ale chyba centrale telefoniczną wymienic
<lukaszg> bo taki dziwny przypadek - regularnie od kilku miechów  net rozłącza co kilkanascie min. miedzy 18-24
<qrq> Na wszystkie dystrybucjekody klawiatury są takie same?
<jacekowski> ta
<lukaszg> qrq, takimi sprawami zajmuje sie chyab x windows wiec jesli te distra z niego korzystaja to - tak
<qrq> Wszystkie klawisze mi działają w emulatorze prócz "strzałek"
<qrq> Tyle się umęczyłem z tym seg faultem
<qrq> A teraz jeszcze to :D
<lisu> 1st
<qrq> This is madness
<lisu> qrq: co takiego?
<qrq> Emulators
<lisu> qrq: jasniej prosze.
<qrq> Nie dość że namęczyłem się z seg fault
<qrq> To teraz okazało się że
<qrq> Emulator czyta wszystkie klawisze prócz
<lisu> za duzo razy enter naciskasz
<qrq> Klawiszy kierunków
<qrq> Przepraszam
<lisu> qrq: to joke miał byc
<qrq> Mój mózg działa na obniżonych obrotach
<lisu> jest piatek wieczór, bywały czasy, że za cycka się trzymało o tej porze
<lisu> a nei wytężało mózg, wiec nie tłumacz sie ;)
<qrq> Ja pierniczę
<qrq> Z czego to może wynikać...
<qrq> Nie cyc oczywiście
<lisu> moze z braku
<qrq> Keykody są ok
<qrq> Inne klawisze działają
<lisu> qrq: nie wiem o czym piszesz
<qrq> Mam emulator , epsxe , i jakimś żartem jest że nie obsługuje klawiszy kierunkowych
<qrq> "Strzałek"
<qrq> Działają wszystkie klawisze prócz strzałek
<Frst21> qrq: zobacz tutaj: http://forums.ngemu.com/showthread.php?t=113975
<qrq> Frst21 Działa :D
<qrq> Frst21 Dzięki :)
<inzaghi89> nie spać >:
<nn52> nikt nie śpi
<inzaghi89> kul
<BlessJah> nn52: ja idę właśnie
<inzaghi89> poza tymi co śpią ;d
<BlessJah> nn52: i założę, się, że nawet nie zaczęłaś szukać zdjęcia
<nn52> BlessJah: prorok jakiś?
<BlessJah> \o/
<nn52> :3
<nn52> coś mam xD
<nn52> puść mi kłery
<inzaghi89> zimno... czuć że to już nie lato :/
<macer1> `seen bikstopa
<Przekliniak> macer1: bikstopa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 days, 0 hours, 13 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<macer1> `senn Stirlitz
<macer1> `seen Stirlitz
<Przekliniak> macer1: Stirlitz was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 5 days, 3 hours, 2 minutes, and 47 seconds ago: <Stirlitz> co za pirat co kupuje?
<macer1> `seen Stirlitz_
<Przekliniak> macer1: Stirlitz_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 6 days, 1 hour, 40 minutes, and 40 seconds ago: <Stirlitz_> ~jej ale rade dał
<macer1> `whoami
<Przekliniak> macer1: I don't recognize you.
<macer1> `whoami
<Przekliniak> macer1: macer1
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-24
<macer1> `list users
<macer1> `list users
<macer1> śpicie :>?
<inzaghi89> nie
<macer1> :)
<inzaghi89> jeszcze przynajmniej 3h :/
<inzaghi89> ciekaw jestem czy w ogóle kiedykolwiek linux doczeka się tak genialnego menadżera plików jakim jest totalcmd :D
<inzaghi89> on jest niezastąpiony <3
<macer1> marlin, dolphin :D?
<inzaghi89> dolphin? nigdy. marlina nie widziałem
<macer1> marlin to projekt elementary
<macer1> a co z dolphinem jest źle? w kde 4.8 wejdzie dolphin 2.0, zapowiada się fajnie :D
<inzaghi89> nic nie jest w stanie totala zastąpić :P
<inzaghi89> chyba że totalcmd przepisany na *nix :)
<macer1> oj tam mi wystarczy że ładnie wygląda :P
<inzaghi89> midnight commander daje rade, ale ma braki
<inzaghi89> macer1, wiesz... nie mówię że dolphin jest brzydki
<inzaghi89> Windowsowy menadżer też jest ok
<inzaghi89> ale usability totala <3
<macer1> nigdy nie korzystałem z totala
<macer1> googlne go
<macer1> `g total commander
<Przekliniak> macer1: Total Commander - home: <http://www.ghisler.com/>
<inzaghi89> jak
<inzaghi89> można
<inzaghi89> nigdy nie korzystać
<inzaghi89> z totalcmd ;d
<inzaghi89> nie miałeś nigdy windowsa?
<macer1> w sumie kilka lat nie używałem ostatnio
<macer1> tzn jakieś 3 miesiące temu zainstalowałem win7, ale zaczął strasznie mulić a dzisiaj się wysypał i nie chce wstać.
<macer1> i na tym zakończyła się moja przygoda z win7
<macer1> dobrze że savy z gier wrzuciłem na ubuntu one bo system plików w windowsie strasznie mi się sypał
<inzaghi89> hm mi też się posypał niedawno
<inzaghi89> potem okazało się że dysk do wymiany
<inzaghi89> teraz mam 3 dni w7 na nowym hdd, a już chkdsk wykrył błędy;d
<macer1> zastanawiałem się dlaczego skype zniknął mi z dysku, został tylko skrót z usuniętą ikonką
<macer1> okazało się że chkdsk uznał ten plik za zepsuty i go po prostu wywalił -_-
<inzaghi89> a nie masz bad sectorów na hdd?
<inzaghi89> u mnie też to się tak objawiało
<macer1> inzaghi89: niet
<macer1> chociaż
<macer1> ubuntu mi nie odpala, zatrzymuje się na splashu tak samo jak win7
<macer1> chyba mam powody się martwić :<
<macer1> w tym samym czasie oba padły
<inzaghi89> to samo u mnie było
<macer1> ale osx się trzyma
<macer1> no i co ja teraz zrobię
<inzaghi89> może nie ma do czynienia z tymi sektorami
<inzaghi89> zapuść jakiegoś smartchecka :P
<inzaghi89> centos ma to fajnie zrobione na livecd
<inzaghi89> zczytuje ze smarta i pokazuje w graficznym co jest nei tak
<macer1> ubuntu też ma coś takiego w livecd
<inzaghi89> a jak nie, to... badblocks -sv /dev/sdX :)
<macer1> narzędzie dyskowe czy jakośtak się nazywa, tam są benchmarki testy badsectorów i wszystko ;)
<inzaghi89> macer1, a nie :D, bo centos zaraz po odpaleniu mi powiedział że nie zamontuje HDD bo ma 252 bad sectorów :D
<macer1> albo z pod osxa sprawdzę badsecty
<inzaghi89> możesz, ale lepiej jest na odłączonym dysku
<inzaghi89> w sensie - nieużywanym przez os
<inzaghi89> spod jakiegoś livecd np.
<macer1> w osx nawet można partycje resajzować z pod systemu na dysku ;)
<inzaghi89> w7 też
<inzaghi89> mało kto o tym wie :]
<macer1> życz mi szczęścia. zapuszczam testy :<
<macer1> O JA PIER
<inzaghi89> hm? :P
<macer1> http://pastebin.com/JrJJbpDu
<inzaghi89> rozumiem, że to coś jak fsck
 * inzaghi89 nigdy nie miał osx
<macer1> tak tylko bardziej ograniczone
<macer1> czekaj
<macer1> w sumie
<macer1> to jest fsck
<inzaghi89> :D
<macer1> ale to akurat ten system co się trzyma
<macer1> choć przez buga włącza się 30 minut
<inzaghi89> mówię, sprawdź sektory;p
<macer1> ale oj tam oj tam
<inzaghi89> chyba że chcesz nagle dane stracić
<inzaghi89> i potem zastanawiać się czemu
<macer1> prdole
<macer1> kupuje ssd
<inzaghi89> choć nie twierdzę że to na 100% badsectory
<inzaghi89> ssd drogie;/
<macer1> 2/3 OS padły jak muchy w tym samym czasie
<macer1> a mój dyskuś hdd nowiutki, tylko pare miesięcy ma...
<macer1> niestety drogie :/
<inzaghi89> poka smarta;p
<macer1> napiszę do samsunga może mi przyślą jeden
<macer1> szukam smarta czy innych takich do ściągnięcia na osx
<inzaghi89> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki
<macer1> ssd są fajne bo możesz zrzucić laptopa ze stołu i danych nie stracisz
<inzaghi89> ta
<inzaghi89> w koncu to jak pendrive
<macer1> nowy win8 odpala na ssd w 2 sekundy nie licząc ładowania UEFI :)
<macer1> najs
<macer1> bez livecd chyba nic nie zrobię
<macer1> to musi być coś z dyskiem
<macer1> mam też pare iso np. gentoo live cd podczepionych pod gruba też przestały startować
<inzaghi89> sczytaj smarta i sprawdź bloki
 * macer1 od teraz będzie wrzucał ważne rzeczy do chmury
<inzaghi89> dziwne że tego nie robiłeś ;p
<macer1> mądry polak po szkodzie :D
 * inzaghi89 systematycznie kopiuje ważne rzeczy na dysk zewnętrzny
<macer1> dysk zewnętrzny? nie przypominaj...
<macer1> miałem 3
<macer1> wszystkie padły
<inzaghi89> ja mam samsunga jakiegoś 1tb;p
<inzaghi89> dziala
<macer1> mam pecha do dysków
<macer1> wszystkie padają :<
<inzaghi89> :D
<inzaghi89> btw. dyski zewnętrzne usb też z głowicami są
<inzaghi89> czy one bardziej w stronę pamięci flash są?
<macer1> wiedziałem że windows w końcu się posypie z tego czy innego powodu. wrzuciłem savy ze SPORE'a na Ubuntu One :D
<inzaghi89> jak dysk działa to dane odczytasz pewno
<inzaghi89> sprawdź go na wszelki wypadek i tak
<inzaghi89> bo może się okazać że to wina czego innego ;p
<inzaghi89> choć skoro nagle wszystko siadło to wątpię
<inzaghi89> no i weź pod uwagę, że nowy dysk to nie zawsze nowy;p
<inzaghi89> ja jak kupowałem to pierwsza rzecz to odpalenie lapka spod liveusb i zapuszczenie smarta
<macer1> ?
<macer1> jak to nie zwasze nowy?
<inzaghi89> macer1, :D
<inzaghi89> flashują żeby zresetować wartości do zera
<inzaghi89> albo nie pierdolą się i naprawione sprzedają jako nowe ;p
<macer1> SSD? Do want :<
<inzaghi89> ta
<inzaghi89> 120gb ssd - ponad 600zł
<macer1> poszukam sponsora :D
<inzaghi89> samsung 256gb
<inzaghi89> 1400zł ponad
<inzaghi89> ja pierdziele ;d
<inzaghi89> jakie ceny
<macer1> a ja mam w tej chwili 720 :D
<inzaghi89> ssd, 720gb?
<macer1> haha chciałbym :D
<macer1> kiedyś sobie kupię 24 dyski SSD i połączę w RAID :D
<macer1> 720gb hdd 7200rpm
<inzaghi89> jakieś wyjście jest;p
<inzaghi89> 2,5', 7200?
<inzaghi89> czy 3,5
<inzaghi89> bo pisałeś coś o laptopie wcześniej :>
<macer1> laptopowy
<macer1> więc chyba 2,5"
<inzaghi89> no
<inzaghi89> raczej tak;p
<macer1> czekaj, nie 720, 750
<inzaghi89> zw
<inzaghi89> ok
<macer1> a więc raczej dysk padł
<macer1> tylko czy warto inwestować w kolejny hdd
<macer1> to już 4 który padł
<macer1> może ssd okaże się inwestycją na lata :D
<inzaghi89> sprawdziłeś?
<macer1> jeszcze nie
<macer1> coś się ubuntu na usb wrzucić nie chce
<macer1> dd if=bla of=bla bs=2m
<inzaghi89> dunno
<inzaghi89> mi zawsze działa;p
<macer1> może to przez bs
<inzaghi89> a swoją drogą i tak zaraz wrzucę debiana z lxde
<inzaghi89> żeby sprawdzić jak to wygląda w ogóle
<macer1> o
<macer1> to chyba przez literkę
<macer1> m
<macer1> M
<inzaghi89> eh, jeszcze prawie 2h ;/
<macer1> ?
<denysonique_> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1316829586784.jpg bad news
<macer1> :D
<macer1> Wiecie ile kosztuje iPod touch? 199$
<macer1> `calc 199 usd in pln
<Przekliniak> macer1: 199 U.S. dollars = 666.351907 Polish zloty
<macer1> iPod touch to dzieło szatana!
<denysonique_> nad europa dwa duze odlamki moga spasc
<m477> o/
<m477> nie spimy
<macer1> nie śpimy
<m477> to dopsz
<m477> kurde zimno
<macer1> m477: masz laptopa czy pcta?
<m477> lap.
<macer1> to wyłącz wentylatory i połóż lapka na kolanach to przestanie być zimno ;]
<m477> i bez tego sie grzeje jak sku**sn
<m477> oho
<macer1> ja mam program do regulowania wentylków na macu
<macer1> chyba je troche przychamuję bo mi zimno :]
<m477> albo mozna zamknac okno ;o
<macer1> zamknięte
<m477> jebany freenode
<macer1> netsplity i to bez ostrzeżenia -_-
<m477> miota nimi jak szatan
<macer1> no dokładnie
<m477> o juz 5
<m477> a ja 30 minut temu wstalem :)
<macer1> `time
<macer1> `date
<m477> masz przed nikiem -,-
<macer1> wstałeś? to o której chodzisz spać :o ?
<m477> roznie
<macer1> ja to o 5 idę spać zwykle
<m477> a czytalem w lozku jakis artykul i nagle jeb, kimam
<m477> zimno / ciemno
<m477> strach sie bac
<macer1> i o której to było? tzn ile godzinów spałeś?
<m477> wlasnie w tym problem
<m477> na pewno 0 22 bylem na nogach ;P
<m477> szukam jakis logow ;p
<m477>  22;30 tez cos pisalem ;]
<m477> jakas kawa by sie przydalal ;]
<macer1> zastanawiam się może lepiej wcześniej chodzić spać a budzić się o 5.
<m477> a co ze szkola :<
<m477> troche ireytujace
 * m477 zaklada bluze
<macer1> jest sobota
<macer1> więc nie rozumiem a co ze szkołą :<
<m477> ale ogolnie pora fajna :P
<m477> nie wiem, ja mam jeszcze wakacje ;p
<macer1> a ja jestem chory
<macer1> więc...wychodzi na to samo
<m477> jak tam sobie wolisz ;P
<macer1> został Ci tydzień wakacji tylko
<m477> 10 dni ;]
<m477> 4 sie zajecia zaczynaja
<m477> \o/
<m477> kurde nudno sie robi
<m477> macer1: co tam kodzisz
<macer1> ostatnio nic
<m477> hehe ja tez nie mam jakos czasu
<macer1> powiem szczerze że jestem zbyt zajęty nicnierobieniem
<m477> heh
<macer1> idę sprawdzić jak dużo mam badsectorów na dysku
<macer1> wrócę, tylko cudowny osx uruchamia się dosłownie 30 minut więc to może trochę potrwać
<m477> no tak tez by mnie nurtowaly bad sektory o wpoldo 6 rano
<macer1> ale mi się 2 osy z 3echo wysypały
<macer1> więc idę
<m477> ;]
<macer1> :)
<m477> jak tam bad sektory
<macer1> Próbowałem odpalać wszystkie wpisy w grubie, żaden nie odpalał
<macer1> odpaliłem ubuntu z kernel z archa
<macer1> odpalił wywalając errory
<macer1> i tam odpaliłem fsck
<macer1> i teraz wszystko działa bez problemu
<macer1> :D
<macer1> fsck FTW
<m477> ciezka sprawa
<macer1> smart reportuje wszystko sprawne
<macer1> tylko windows jak się zjepał to chyba już taki zostanie
<m477> ;d
<m477> kurde jestem pogryziony przez jakieskomary
<macer1> trzeba było się kołdrą przykryć jak spałeś :P
<m477> wczoraj mnie jakies gowno pogryzlo jak na browarze bylem
<macer1> :/
<m477> nom
<m477> zaraz slonko wstanie :P
<macer1> słonko wstaje, chyba pójdę spać
<m477> pff ;d
<macer1> bo z doświadczenia wiem że bez spania długo nie wytrzymam
<m477> juz nie ma sensu ;d
<macer1> to zasne o 10 rano. jeszcze gorzej
<m477> wkoncu dzien jest od spania, nie wiem w czym problem ;]
<macer1> :D
<m477> ;]
<m477> kurde
<m477> masz pojecie kiedy 2 sezon gry o tron bedzioe ? :>
<macer1> może napiszę sobie jakiegoś bota
<macer1> nudzi mi się
<macer1> %%ping
<macerobot> macer1: Error: "%ping" is not a valid command.
<m477> a co umie
<m477> niezly
<macer1> %ping
<macerobot> pong
<m477> ;P
<macer1> %whoami
<macerobot> macer1: I don't recognize you.
<m477> co za funkcjonalia :D
<macer1> %whoami
<macerobot> macer1: macer1
<macer1> bo
<macer1> *no
<macer1> Co chcesz żeby robił?
<m477> heh to zelezy od Ciebie ;p
<macer1> %nick macerobot-dev
<macer1> supybota kojarzysz?
<m477> slyszalem ale nie
<macer1> %list
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<macer1> jest rozszerzalny
<m477> co mu chcesz doddac?
<macer1> nie wiem jeszcze
<macer1> zastanawiam się co by było przydatne
<m477> zastanow sie ;D
<macer1> %echo m477 jest fajny
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Error: "echo" is not a valid command.
<macer1> no nie nawet echo jest oddzielnym pluginem
<m477> teraz z tego suply bota korzystasz?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> %version
<macerobot-dev> macer1: The current (running) version of this Supybot is 0.83.4.1.  The newest version available online is 0.83.4.1.
<m477> kumpel np napisal bota co na ircu wypisuje jakie mapy sa i gracze na serwerze cs-a :D
<m477> mysalem zety to napisales :<
<macer1> no kurde. nie jest rozwijany od 2009-05-25
<macer1> a taki fajny :<
<m477> son im disappointed
<m477> kojarzysz czy jest jakis parser do PDF'a na pythona?
<macer1> nie interesowałem się tym nigdy
<macer1> %restart
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Error: "restart" is not a valid command.
<macer1> %reboot
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Error: "reboot" is not a valid command.
<macer1> %reload Encyclopedia
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Error: There was no plugin Encyclopedia.
<macer1> %list
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Admin, Channel, Config, Misc, Owner, and User
<macer1> nie łapie plugina :/
<m477> slaby h4x
<m477> to w pythonie?
<macer1> tak
<m477> instalowales te moduly>? czy co
<macer1> poczekaj bo plugin chce jakiś modułów do pythona
<macer1> i szukam ich w repo
<macer1> %list
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Admin, Channel, Config, Encyclopedia, Misc, Owner, and User
<macer1> załapał :)
<macer1> !factoid
<macer1> !factoid2
<macer1> !factoid
<macer1> !ble
<macer1> !factoid
<macer1> pluje brakiem tabeli w konsoli
<macer1> !factoid
<macer1> teraz powinien załapać
<macer1> !factoid
<m477> i co bedzie robic
<macer1> zobaczysz. coś fajnego ;]
<m477> ;o
<macer1> %config encyclopedia
<macerobot-dev> macer1: Error: 'supybot.encyclopedia' is not a valid configuration variable.
<macer1> %config search encyclopedia
<macerobot-dev> macer1: supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.public, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.enabled, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.editchannel, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.notfoundmsg, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.datadir, supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.alert, (2 more messages)
<m477> ale spami ;]
<macer1> ok będe mu pisał na priva w takim razie
<m477> mi tam to nie przeszkadza
<macer1> działa
<m477> co
<macer1> bot
<macer1> !bu
<macerobot-dev> Factoid 'bu' not found
<macer1> !bu is <reply> BUUU!!!!
<macerobot-dev> I'll remember that, macer1
<macer1> !bu
<macerobot-dev> BUUU!!!!
<m477> no i? :d
<macer1> zapamiętuje to
<m477> cos takiego mozna samemu napisac
<macer1> wiem
<macer1> to jest plugin z ubottu z #ubuntu
<macer1> możesz sprawdzić czy możesz ustawiać?
<macer1> sprawdzam uprawnienia
<m477> ?
<macer1> no sprawdź czy możesz np wpisać !m477 is <reply> Test
<m477> !m477 is <reply> Test
<m477> cos odpisal
<macer1> cóż?
<macer1> !m477
<macerobot-dev> Factoid 'm477' not found
<macer1> cóż odpisał powiedz mi
<m477> nie wiem wylaczylem juz ;d
<m477> !m477 is <reply> Test
<m477> [06:50:10] <macerobot-dev> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail
<macer1> dobra widzę
<macer1> to trzeba zmienić
<macer1> !11.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 o nazwie kodowej Oneiric Ocelot będzie wydana 13 Listopada.
<macerobot-dev> I'll remember that, macer1
<macer1> !11.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 o nazwie kodowej Oneiric Ocelot będzie wydane 13 Listopada.
<macerobot-dev> But 11.10 already means something else!
<macer1> I don't care! Change this!
<m477> co to ma na celu>?
<macer1> !11.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 o nazwie kodowej Oneiric Ocelot będzie wydane 13 Listopada.
<macer1> m477, co ma na celu co, bo ja sobie tylko supybota testuje?
<m477> aha
<macer1> !ohmy | m477
<macerobot-dev> m477: Nie przeklinaj! Do tego ma tylko i wyłączne prawo Przekliniak na tym kanale!
<macer1> :D
<m477> hui
<macer1> !stop | m477
<macerobot-dev> m477: PRZESTAŃ!1111
<macer1> zw śniadanie
<macer1> jj jak coś
<m477> ?
<m477> tysz jem
<macer1> ::ircquote away test
<macer1> %ircquote away test
<macer1> %nick macerobot
<macer1> %join #supybot
<macerobot> hello
<macer1> m477, masz gdzieś kod tego bota co pisaliśmy w pythonie?
<m477> tam bylo kilka linii macer1
<macer1> nie ważne już znalazłem
<macer1> szukałem fragmentu wysyłania wiadomości
<macer1> do bota
<m477> nie spimy
<lisu> powitac
<m477> a powitawszy lisu
<qermit> macer1: byś lepiej definicje do Przekliniaka zamiast wstawiać kolejne boty
<qermit> przygotował
<macer1> chętnie
<macer1> `list
<Przekliniak> macer1: Badwords, Google, Karma, MoobotFactoids, Qstat, RSS, Seen, Status, and User
<macer1> mogę pomóc zainstalować plugina
<m477> :P
<macer1> qermit: pomóc z tymi definicjami?
<macer1> qermit?
<macer1> btw. Our star apps. Come and explore our favourites.
<macer1> jak to ładnie przetłumaczyć?
<macer1> Zająłem się software center w Ubuntu - i nagle z przetłumaczenia polskiego 50% mamy 97% :)
<macer1> qermit: no to chcesz te definicje czy nie?
<m477> czego tu nie wiesz
<macer1> m477, to znaczy w czym?
<m477> z tlumaczeniem
<macer1> to co mówiłem to ma być nowy duży baner w software center
<macer1> i nie wiem jak to ładnie przetłumaczyć
<m477> i tak tego nikt nie czyta ;d
<macer1> ...
<macer1> dobrze i tak prawie 50% przetłumaczyłem :D
<macer1> https://translations.launchpad.net/software-center/trunk/+pots/software-center/pl/+translate?field.alternative_language-empty-marker=1&show=untranslated
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/43xmkkm> (at translations.launchpad.net)
<macer1> jakby ktoś był zainteresowany
<macer1> to daję linka
<macer1> qermit: ping
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> happy Caturday
<sysek> :)
<92AAAJPIW> czesc
<92AAAJPIW> mam na jednej partycji instalke wbudowanego windowsa (nie bylo cd instalacyjnego) na kompie jest ubuntu i windows- ale windows nie dziala :) potrzebuje niestety odpalic instalera tego windowsa z wspomnianej partycji (nie dziala mi jedna aplikacja symulator rc - przez wine nie dziala a przez virtualboxa ma za slaba wydajnosc) - jak moge dostac sie do tego isntalera  ? (jest widoczny w grub jakis windows ale to nie ten instaler
<|B|enedyktXVI> hello
<Filar> dobry dień
<Trojanin> ale już jesienny ;>
<grek> ma ktos pomysl jak to naprawic ?
<grek> tak wygladaja partycje
<grek> http://wklejto.pl/105476
<grek> /dev/sda4
<grek> to ten instaler
<grek> jak zaktualizowac liste gruba
<grek> moze to cos pomoze ?
<grek> da sie zeby on automatycznie odczytal systemy na partycjach  ?
<grek> tzn zeby recznie nie edytowac systemow /boot/grub/menu.lst
<grek> ?
<m477> pora isc spac
<Filar> Wiadomo kiedy Desura będzie dostępna dla szerszego grona użytkowników?
<Filar> o, właśnie zauważyłem, że przyjęli moją aplikację do grupy betatesterów :P
<nn52> siema
<monotonia> Witam. Jak zapobiec sprawdzaniu update'ów przy logowaniu przez tty?
<kklimonda> one nie są sprawdzane przy logowaniu (wtedy tylko się wyświetla informacja) a możesz to wyłączyć zdejmując bit wykonywalności z odpowiednich skryptów z /etc/update-motd.d/
<nn52> monotonia: utf8
<monotonia> dziekuje za rade
<Vorbis^> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> nn52: to ty masz problem, monotonia pisała dobrze
<nn52> "pdate'�w pr"
<BlessJah> update'ów przy logowaniu przez tty?
<BlessJah> mi dobrze pokazało
<Vorbis^> mi też
<BlessJah> nn52: to tylko ty
<nn52> Server: Freenode Encodings: UTF-8
<macer1> `seen macer1
<Przekliniak> macer1: macer1 was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 hours, 49 minutes, and 50 seconds ago: <macer1> qermit: ping
<inzaghi89> powiem wam, ze ten lxde mi sie podoba :D
<sysek> `seen sysek
<Przekliniak> sysek: sysek was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 hours, 43 minutes, and 35 seconds ago: <sysek> :)
<sysek> :O
<macer1> słyszał ktoś o czymś takim jak fsck.ntfs?
<sysek> no jest takie cus
<sysek> :)
<macer1> really?
<macer1> a gdzie?
<macer1> do pobrania
<macer1> w repo nie ma
<macer1> a ntfs jakto ntfs i jego windowsy mi się posypał
<sysek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=881344
<sysek> :)
<macer1> wygląda na to że ntfsfix coś naprawił :)
<macer1> windows mi btw. usunął z filesystemu skypea bo uznał że plik jest uszkodzony o_O
<qermit> macer1: bu
<qermit> macer1: chcesz sie zaopiekować botem?
<macer1> qermit: tak :)
<qermit> chcesz swojego czy Przekliniaka?
<macer1> Przekliniaka, mój nie będzie mógł stać 24/na dobę
<qermit> ok, to będę musiał przygotować tobie maszynę na którą będziesz mógł mieć wjazd
<qermit> ale to jeszcze nie dziś
<macer1> ok
<macer1> a gdzie teraz przekliniak siedzi?
<qermit> u mnie w domu
<macer1> postawiłeś komputerka co chodzi 24 na dobę, czy swojego głównego kompa nie wyłączasz?
<macer1> qermit, ?
<qermit> mam taką małą szafkę
<qermit> https://picasaweb.google.com/qermit/Serwerownia?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCKH47I7dxtG0Vg&feat=directlink
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3e545cg> (at picasaweb.google.com)
<qermit> troche stare te zdjęcia muszę uaktualnić
<qermit> czas na mnie
 * macer1 looka 
<macer1> a czekaj
<macer1> możesz mnie dodać admin przekliniaka?
<macer1> *adminem
<qermit> potem, teraz lece o/
<macer1> ok, potem. pa :)
<macer1> lol: http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/c3711bee3193fe0be7ef86293833d6c3.gif?1310378037 :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64zxshw> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<zekori> Dzień dobry mam problem taki wczytuje sobie listę plików do zmiennej za pomocą ls i nie wiem za bardzo jakiego filtra użyć żeby wyświetlić tylko jedną nazwę pliku na jeden cykl pętli
<macer1> for i in $(ls); do echo $i; done
<zekori> ok :)
<Szatan> ls /coś | grep xyz
<Szatan> or ls -al /coś/x*
<zekori> już wiem co zrobić :)
<zekori> chyba :)
<zekori> ls -F|grep /|tr -d /|sed -n 1p
<zekori> dla folderów ;)
<sysek> kochamsystem
<sysek> lolol
<sysek> LOLOL
<zekori> :D
<sysek> i teraz pytanie
<sysek> gdzie wpisywalem haslo
<sysek> hie hie hie
<mentoss47> zyje ktos?
<zekori> tia
<macer1> ja też
<mentoss47> uzywa ktos tutaj fceu? znalazlem jakies zrodla kaillery i kombinowalem z ich kompilacja
<zekori> nie bardzo
<macer1> dzwięk mi się zpipił
<macer1> głośniki teraz wydają jakieś dziwne pierdy
<macer1> any help?
<zekori> macer1 to znaczy co się dzieje
<zekori> piszczą nie grają źle grają
<macer1> piszczy
<zekori> ale słychać dźwięk czy null
<macer1> no nie null
<macer1> piszczy pierdzi
<zekori> masz alse czy jakieś cudo
<macer1> pulseaudio
<macer1> gadam sobie przez skyp
<macer1> *skype
<zekori> to nie pomogę
<macer1> i nagle się dzwięk pipi w całym systemie :<
<zekori> a po restarcie działa
<macer1> nie mogę za bardzo zrestarować
<macer1> mam dużo rzeczy pootwieranych
<zekori> aha
<zekori> a masz jakieś inne konto ?
<zekori> w systemie
<zekori> dobra zresztą nie ważne niech ktoś inny Ci pomoże bo ja się nei znam na pulse audio
<macer1> przeładowałem pulseaudio i działa
<macer1> :/
<zekori> no widocznie albo coś wisi i generuje takie dźwięki albo błąd w pulseaudio
<macer1> przy każdym dzwięku w tedy pierdział
<zekori> to błąd jakiś w pulseaudio
<zekori> nie potrafię Ci pomóc
<zekori> zalecam przejść na alse a pulse uzywać tylko do skypa
<zekori> przynajmniej ja nigdy na 5 komputerach problemów z dźwiękiem nie miałem
<Matriks404> witam
<Matriks404> mógłby mi ktos pomoc, zainstalowalem ubuntu, chce wejsc na youtube a tam jakis dziwny uklad strony, co mam zrobic?
<zekori> co to znaczy dziwny układ strony ?
<Matriks404> zamiast normalnie wyświetlonej strony, wyświetla mi się tylko tekst i linki od góry do dołu
<zekori> jaka przeglądarka
<zekori> mógłbyś zrobić screena
<Matriks404> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/zrzutekranuczj.png/
<zekori> co to za przeglądarka
<Matriks404> Mozilla Firefox
<zekori> mhh nie wiem czy coś się zmieniło kiedyś yt wyświetlał się normalnie bez flasha
<zekori> spróbuj doinstalować flasha
<Matriks404> Flasha zainstalowałem już, dalej to samo jest, inne strony ładują się normalnie.
<zekori> i to wygląda tak jakby obrazków nie wczytywał
<zekori> nei wiem
<Matriks404> Wersja Mozilli: 4.0.1
<Matriks404> spróbuje zaaktualizować przeglądarke.
<Matriks404> hmm, zaraz mi się rozładuje bateria w laptopie, może jutro wróce..
<zekori> podpowiedzcie bo jestem cienki z basha jak zapisać wartość zmiennej do pliku żeby się nie rozjechała
<jacekowski> woot?
<zekori> mam tam nazwy plików ze ścieżkami podzielone na linie jak robie echo "$Zmienna1"  > plik to wszystko się rozwala
<jacekowski> tak ma byc
<zekori> no właśnie tak nie może być
<zekori> czego użyć zamiast echo
<jacekowski> to nie wina echa
<jacekowski> to juz w samej zmiennej jest bez znakow nowej lini
<zekori> to wina echa bo zapisuje wszystko w jeden lini
<jacekowski> nie wina echa
<zekori> a jak wyciągnę to na ekran bez echa za pomocą "$zmienna"
<jacekowski> echo juz dostaje jedna linie
<zekori> to wszystko jest ladnie podzielone
<zekori> a jak zrobię sed -n 1p to wyświetla tylko jeden plik ze ścieżka
<zekori> więc to nei wina zmiennej tylko polecenia echo
<zekori> a jak wyciągnę wszystko na ekran za pomocą echo to się zlewa
<firemark> zekori: o k* :D ale fajnie opowiadasz
<firemark> zekori: \n dude
<zekori> nie wiem co jest o.o teraz działa magia
<firemark> zekori: nie wiesz co to \n?
<firemark> zekori: i ty mowisz ze echo zle dziala?
<zekori> wszystko działa
<zekori> \n to znak nowej lini
<zekori> new line :)
<jacekowski> nowy doctor who
<qrq1> Witam
<nn52> siema qraq
<nn52> wziąść internet BDI ( 50mbps) 90pln , czy ADSL (150mbps) 90pln - oferta przedłużenia umowy.
<qrq1> Jaki qraq? :D
<qrq1> Umowy są dla...
<qrq1> :D
<nn52> najlepsze są na czas nie określony :D
<nn52> zrywasz kiedy chcesz ;d
<qrq1> I tak czasy abonamentów już się kończą
<qrq1> Wszelakich
<nn52> nom ,teraz nadchodzą czasy podatków
<nn52> zastanawiam się kiedy będziemy płacili Chodnikowe.... :D
<qrq1> Wystarczy że płacimy kościelne :)
<nn52> ja  nie płace
<qrq1> Każdy płaci :)
<nn52> nie byłam w kościele chyba z 15 lat.
<qrq1> Ale państwo sponsoruje kościół
<nn52> w każdym szanujących się kraje, kościół ma własny kapitał i nie ma prawa mieszać się w politykę.
<qrq1> :D
<qrq1> I legalnie zapina ministrantów :)
<nn52> xD
<sysek> czolem |B|enedyktXVI
<|B|enedyktXVI> siema sysek
<qrq1> Ostatnio rozmawiałem ze znajomą z UK o tenisie..
<Kwpolska> \o/
<nn52> qrq1: no i ? :D
<nn52> i co ustaliliście?
<qrq1> I zamiast powiedzieć forehand
<qrq1> Powiedziałem forehead :D
<qrq1> Wiem mało śmieszne dla Polaka :)
<Kwpolska> qrq1: *facepalm*
<nn52> head - łeb , hand - ręka
<nn52> wiem o co c'mon :D.
<qrq1> My English is rusty :)
<qrq1> But her pussy is NOT :D
<Kwpolska> qrq1: *double facepalm*
<nn52> xD
<nn52> lol
<qrq1> 64 mb ram to za mało na puppy linuxa
<nn52> Kwpolska: skącz z tym fajsami..... za dużo Mitrzów i innych pierdół.
<nn52> nie nie mało
<nn52> koleżanka ma na 64mb ram windowsa XP Prof SP3.
<qrq1> Nie włącza po zainstalowaniu na vbox
<nn52> i ładuje się dość szybko
<nn52> zresztą , sama mam jeden PC z 64mb ram
<nn52> proc 750mhz chyba
<qrq1> 128 jest ok
<nn52> i też tam Windows XP siedzi :P
<qrq1> Ale 64 to już za mało
<nn52> mój pierwszy komputer miał 64mb ram (taki w ogole jak jest teraz) i miał na pokładzie Windows 95! =D
<qrq1> Mój pierwszy miał 4 mb ram
<qrq1> Ha!
<qrq1> LD
<nn52> to były czasy jak Windows 95 kosztował 700zł .. masakra ;d
<qrq1> :D
<qrq1> C64
<nn52> mój ujek ma Comodore 64
<qrq1> Sorry
<qrq1> 64 kb :D
<Kwpolska> nn52: a ty nie uzywaj xD.
<Kwpolska> nn52: do tego zainwestuj w slownik.
<nn52> Kwpolska: wole walić byki , niż anglizować się.
<Kwpolska> nn52: a moze wolisz dostac /ignore?
<nn52> Kwpolska: nigdy cię tu nie widziałam , prosze bardzo, nic mnie toba nie wiąże , ani jedna rozmowa.
<nn52> wal ignorów , ile chcesz
<nn52> Wolę używać POLSKICH emocji i robić błędy w pisowni , niż przeżywać emocje po ANGIELKU , i pisać poprawnie.
<qrq1> nn52 A co nas wiąże? :D
<nn52> qrq1: Nie no nic, tyle że  sporo piszemy. A gośc wyskoczył jak filip z konopni , lata wokoł cycków czy mnie ignor zrobi czy nie
<nn52> nigdy go nie widziałam na IRCu  ijeszcze grozi ignorem = kupa śmiecfhu
<nn52> śmiechu*
<nn52> Osobiście gardzę wszejakim przejawem uleganiu anglicyzmowi, bo ja polka , nie jakiś anglik. Wole powiedzić k**a , niż f**k .
<Kwpolska> nn52: przetłumacz facepalm na wolski.
<nn52> nie znam wolskiego , wybacz.
<nn52> face = twarz |  palm = dłoń. Wymyśl coś sensownego.
<qrq1> My pen is big :D
<nn52> I've it in ass.
<qrq1> To moje chodnikowe  poczucie humoru czasami mnie dobija
<nn52> ^
<nn52> he
<nn52> jedna domena mi nie działą
<nn52> znaczy subdomena
<sysek> o Kwpolska, Ty jeszcze istniejesz ;) ?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska \o/
<BlessJah> w sumie dawno cie bracie nie widziałem
<Kwpolska> sysek: istnieje, ale jest zajety.
<mati75> qrq1, Kwpolska, nn52: http://bash.org.pl/943243/
<mati75> chyba zrobie dzień dziecka
<qrq1> Hmm
<qrq1> :)
<qrq1> nn52 Jesteś? :D
<BlessJah> jak to weszło?
 * Szatan MOCP: Nagly Atak Spawacza - Wysadzic Politykow
<qrq1> BlessJah Znasz się na kompilacji?
<Szatan> ./configure && make && make install && make clean
<BlessJah> qrq1: mam od tego ludzi, a co?
<nn52> qrq1: jestem
<qrq1> BlessJah Mógłbyś zerknąć? http://psxdata.snesorama.us/downloads/spuEternal150beta2.zip
<BlessJah> nie moglbym
<qrq1> :D
<qrq1> Ok :)
<qrq1> Dzięki za chęci :)
<BlessJah> zawsze do usług
<julek> heh
<julek> BlessJah: +
<julek> qrq1: swoja droga dosyc dziwne, komu chce sie sciagac jakis plik, rozpakowywac i kombinowac o co ci chodzilo?;)
<BlessJah> dwa plusy bezposrednio po nicku, inaczej Przekliniak nie łapie
<julek> ee?
<qrq1> julek Mnie by sie chciało :P
<julek> qrq1: ok, to najpierw ty mi pomozesz
<BlessJah> `karma julek
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: julek: 1
<julek> dam ci linka
<BlessJah> julek: qermit takie coś wprowadził
<julek> BlessJah++
<julek> ta?
<BlessJah> poza tym, mi by się chciało, ale jest późno, a ja mam coś do zrobienia
<julek> qrq1: http://downloadx.ru/internet.zip
<qrq1> Hmm
<julek> `karma BlessJah
<Przekliniak> julek: BlessJah: 1
<qrq1> julek Po co mi jakieś gejowskie porno wysyłasz?
<mati75> qrq1: rozmiar pliku sobie zobacz
<nn52> albo ruskie mają słabe servy , alebo mam słaby download
<qrq1> 2 kb
<nn52> ja widze więcej
<mati75> Łączenie się z downloadx.ru (downloadx.ru)|82.197.131.98|:80... połączono.
<mati75> Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK
<mati75> Długość: 8999999991316896186 (7,8E) [application/x-download]
<mati75> Zapis do: `internet.zip'
<mati75> 7,8EG
<nn52> jamam 7 994 PB , Pozostało dni 86 998 761 ( 200b/s)
<nn52> mam pytanie... jak ruskie zmieścili na 1 dysku fizycznym 8PB?
<julek> fejk pewnie jakis
<BlessJah> nn52: nie trzeba na jednym fizycznym...
<nn52> BlessJah: ale w tedy vy musiał być w partach
<BlessJah> nie musiał
<nn52> jak zrobić tak?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<julek> mi sie wydaje, ze jakis fake
<qrq1> Dżizas
<BlessJah> nn52: da sie, mam ci napisac kod?
<julek> i specjalnie sie wolno sciaga
<BlessJah> julek: /dev/urandom?
<nn52> BlessJah: możesz napisać mi kod :) bardzo proszę.
<Ashiren> no juz napisal
<nn52> /dev/unrandom ?
<BlessJah> Ashiren: nie, nie napisalem
<Ashiren> a to nei bylo to :?
<nn52> tuż to partycja z /dev/
<BlessJah> nn52: cat plik1 plik2|nc -l -p 80
<Ashiren> nn52: daj cat /dev/urandom i zobacz jakie fajne toto
<BlessJah> nn52: jednolinijkowy, jednostrzałowy serwer http, wysyłający dwa pliki, jako jeden
<nn52> huh
<BlessJah> jeśli domyślny nc u ciebie, to ten w wersji gnu, to ściąganie sie nie zakończy, gnu nc trzyma polaczenie
<BlessJah> openbsd nc moze sie roznie nazywac, u mnie nc.openbsd
<BlessJah> nn52: robi wrażenie?
<nn52> i to nie źle ;D
<nn52> cat plik1 plik2|nc -l -p 80 ? ale co robi -p80?
<BlessJah> man nc :P
<nn52> ... :P
<BlessJah> listen port
<BlessJah> te dwie flagi użyłem
<nn52> aa np tak
<nn52> a no tak
<nn52> Ciekawe co jest w środku
<BlessJah> w jakim środku?
<BlessJah> mojego jednostrzałowego, jednolinijkowego serwera http?
<BlessJah> pipa
<BlessJah> s/a/e/
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ma opcje rozne
<jacekowski> BlessJah: takie ze zakonczy tez ma
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gdzie?
<nn52> w rosji mieszkasz?
<BlessJah> chodzi o -q ?
<BlessJah> nn52: ja?
<nn52> ta.... host jest ruski
<BlessJah> który?
<BlessJah> 127.0.0.1?
<BlessJah> w rosji mieszkasz, że 127.0.0.1 pokazało ci, że ruski?
<nn52> http://downloadx.ru/ <
<BlessJah> to nie ja, to nie moje
<nn52> chodzi to , że ciekawe co jest w środku http://downloadx.ru/internet.zip <
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sprawdzimy to^?
<BlessJah> :>\
<BlessJah> ile tych petabajtów tam było?
<nn52> 8
<nn52> dokładnie 7,9 PB
<jacekowski> to pusty plik jest
<nn52> skąd wiesz? , jak zrobił 8PB plik który jest pusty?
<BlessJah> nn52: dać ci onelinera na to?
<nn52> pewnie dawaj :P
<julek> nn52: heh... mozna sobie zrobic pusty plik o dowolnym rozmiarze...:)
<nn52> właśnie , wie ktoś jak zmienić date utworzenia pliku na starszy?
<BlessJah> zmień date w ustawieniach
<nn52> :D będzie trzeba sprawdzić
<nn52> SIostra skopiował plik od kolezanki na Informatyke i lekko zmieniła zdania , a chce by jeszcze date miałą inną :D
<julek> a co do tego pliku, to wydaje mi sie, ze ma pare GB
<mati75> siostra rodzaju męskiego ciekawe
<julek> a i tak nikt go nie sciagnie, bo specjalnie ma sie wolno sciagac
<jacekowski> nn52: bardzo prosto
<BlessJah> dd
<jacekowski> nn52: bo ten plik nie istnieje
 * mati75 się nie zdziwi jak jej coś ze spodni nie wystaje
<BlessJah> dd if=/dev/null of=plik cośtam
<BlessJah> nn52: a jak chcesz losowe dane
<BlessJah> head -c 1125899906842624 /dev/null
<nn52> a z datą nie da się komendą jakąś? :D
<qermit> oO?
<BlessJah> petabajt losowych danych na wynos, proszę bardzo
<qermit> BlessJah: /dev/null nie ma danych
<BlessJah> qermit: wlasnie dlatego sie zastanawiam co sie stanie jak sproboje
<BlessJah> qermit: na dysk niby zapisuje
<Ashiren> nn52: touch -t
<qermit> BlessJah: to co sie stanie po zrobieniu "cat pusty_plik"
<Ashiren> BlessJah: /dev/null losowe?
<nn52> Ashiren: touch -t to do czego?
<BlessJah> qermit: wykryje koniec pliku na jego początku
<Ashiren> nn52: do zmiany daty
<BlessJah> null byte na początku samym
<Ashiren> oczywiscie w uposledzonym formacie MMddYYY
<nn52> Ashiren: touch -t 11-01-21 12:21:12 ?? faki format?
<Ashiren> touch plik -t 20032011
<nn52> a godzina?
<BlessJah> nn52: man touch
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> nie pamietam
<Ashiren> o mam
<Ashiren> touch -t 8001031305 oldfile
<Ashiren> wg tego http://www.mkssoftware.com/docs/man1/touch.1.asp
<jacekowski> nn52: touch
<nn52> jacekowski: spoko
<nn52> mam ju
<nn52> ż
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie zapisuje nic z dev null
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to co zapisuje jak dasz dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nic
<jacekowski> byl tu wczoraj taki co chcial tak popsuc tablice partycji
<jacekowski> i nie dzialalo
<BlessJah> to znaczy dane zostaja gdzie byly?
<BlessJah> hm...
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> hum...
<jacekowski> bo odczyta 0 bajtow z /dev/null
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym nie ma nic do zapisania
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> to ci wszyscy ludzie, ktorym radzilismy dd if=/dev/zero jako bezpieczna metode usuwania danych z partycji...?
<jacekowski>  /dev/zero != /dev/null
<Ashiren> /dev/full przy odczycie daje zera
<Ashiren> null nic nie robi
<BlessJah> argh, a ja zawsze myslalem ze to jedno i to samo
<jacekowski>  /dev/full niekoniecznie ma 0
<jacekowski>  /dev/full ma "cos"
<jacekowski> w linuxie sa to 0 ale to rownie dobrze moga byc jakies pseudolosowe dane
<jacekowski>  /dev/zero jest pelne 0
<BlessJah> czemu nikt mi nie mowil???
<Ashiren> bo to logiczne :?
<BlessJah> Ashiren: dla mnie to brzmialo jak symlinki dla roznych jezykow
<Gethiox> jest możliwość wyświetlenia polecenia "ls" z kolorami w trybie "przewijania" co stronę, bo "ls -R | more" zjada mi wszystkie kolory :(
<julek> moze less?
<Gethiox> less też nie ma kolorków...
<Gethiox> nie to żeby to było nie zbędę, ale jest dla mnie wygodne
<Szatan> 1st
<Wilku> 1st
<mati75> last
<Wilku> [23:59:18] <Szatan> 1st
<Wilku> [00:00:09] <Wilku> 1st
<Wilku> :P
<mati75> 23:59 < Szatan> 1st
<mati75> Day changed to 25 wrz 2011
<mati75> 00:00 < Wilku> 1st
<Wilku> :]
<lisu> o/
<Wilku> \o lisu
<lisu> nie ma to jak przelutować płytę główną lapa i odpalić go
<lisu> co za dumna chwila
<lisu> piwo sie nalezy
 * |B|enedyktXVI daje piwo
<lisu> |B|enedyktXVI: właśnie spożywam
 * |B|enedyktXVI idzie po sok pomidorowy
<lisu> hp powiem wam to shit
<qermit> lisu: zależy które
<qermit> bo są 2
<lisu> qermit: losowo
<qermit> są 2 - jedno dla biznesu drugie dla ludzi
<lisu> qermit: tak samo, jak wybieranie z grupy 10 blondynek najgłupszą... losowo.
<lisu> qermit: obie grupy wymienione przez ciebie to  chinach robia
<qermit> lisu: a czego nie robią w chinach?
<lisu> wlasnie
<qermit> dell jest w polsce jeszcze składany?
<lisu> ale mimo wszystko, kto zostawia przewodzące koszulki na masie, które mogą swobodnie dotykać elementów płyty głównej
<lisu> qermit: podobno.
<lisu> kurde, dobie brakuje godzin, hmm pasuje sie przeniesc na wenus, tam podobno doby są dłuższe, ale podejrzewam, że i to było by mało ;/
<qrq> :)
<lisu> dzis juz 2 lapy nadłubałem, jeszcze 1 został
<qrq> root?
<qrq> wtf
<lisu> pardon, nie dzis, wczoraj.
<lisu> qrq: jaki root?
<qrq> Nevermind :)
<qrq> Dziś 20 rocznica
<qrq> Premiery albumu
<lisu> którego?
<qrq> Nevermind :D
<lisu> fk
<lisu> hehe
<lisu> wole queen
<qrq> A ja Pink Floyd z Watersem i Roberta Richa :P
<lisu> no różowi są też spox
<qrq> Byłem ostatnio na koncercie coverbandu Floydów
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOYKVFu3Paw
<lisu> pozazdrościć, ja ostatnio to płytę w jakims markecie queenów zdobyłem, za niedużą cene
<qrq> 10 zł bilet :D
<lisu> u fk kidding me
<qrq> No :)
<lisu> taniocha
<qrq> To raczej
<qrq> Bo to polski zespół :D
<qrq> Ale gitarzysta jest świetny
<qrq> I ogólnie brzmienie mają nienajgorsze
<lisu> nie znam sie na muzyce, ale kurde powiem tak, jak cos wpada w ucho, brzmi fajnie, to warte jest nabycia biletu, inaczej sie czlowiek natnie tylko raz, drugi raz nie kupi biletu
<qrq> a 10 zeta to nie 300 zeta :D
<lisu> zgadza się, ale jakby queen grał w polszy, to bym nawet 800 nie oszczedzil
<qrq> Hmm
<qrq> Byłem na Gilmourze w Stoczni
<lisu> niestety fredek juz nie zaspiewa
<qrq> I była to lipa totalna :D
<qrq> Stałem obok konsolety
<qrq> A słyszałem jak ludzie rozmawiali
<qrq> W trakcie
<lisu> zartujesz
<qrq> Poważnie :)
<qrq> Wogóle było dużo pomyłek ale na dvd wszystko ładnie poprawili :D
<lisu> korekta wskazana hehe
<qrq> Na Watersa do Łodzi nie pojechałem bo nie lubię The Wall :P
<lisu> ale "pomyłki" dodają tylko uroku
<qrq> Tylko jak wokalista zamiast śpiewać drugą zwrotkę śpiewa tą samą którą przed chwilą zaśpiewał to już nie jest takie urokliwe :D
<lisu> hehe, no fakt, bez przesady hehe
<qrq> Wright zaśpiewał 2 razy tą samą zwrotkę
<qrq> Po pierwszej zwrotce jest solo
<qrq> W Time
<lisu> hmm, ja tam sie nei znam
<qrq> I za bardzo niewiedzieli co robić
<lisu> :) jechać dalej
<qrq> Więc "dżemowali"
<qrq> :D
 * lisu looka na star trek tng - kurde staroć, ale juz wtedy mieli "tablety" hehe
<qrq> Pierwszy tablet http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ8pQVDyaLo
<lisu> qrq: a to widziałem
<lisu> no fajna sprawa, ale imho 2k PLN za drogie
<lisu> aby sie staly na tyle popularne, aby je kazdy uzywal
<qrq> Do czasu :)
<lisu> zgadza się
<lisu> w kazdym razie taki table to dobra rzecz, tylko kwestia oprogramowania, bo sprzetowo (technologicznie) mysle ze juz jestesmy w stanie zrobic zajebiście szybkie i zgrabne narzedzie
<qrq> Jutro rano jadę do klepsydry i będę wywieszał..
<qrq> Znaczy się dziś
<qrq> Babcia mi umarła
<lisu> qrq: smutne wieści, znam ból, współczuje.
<qrq> Nie jej śmierć jest najgorsza
<qrq> Ale to ile się wycierpiała
<qrq> Zanim umarła
<nn52> qrq: Najszczersze kondolencje.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-09-25
<macer1> długo mnie tu nie było
<macer1> grałem w nową gre
<macer1> minecrafta
<macer1> zaebisty :D
<nn52> nudna
<macer1> napewno nie na multi player
<nn52> ja grałam do versji 1.7.2 , bo co koljna wersja ... nic nowego nie dawało
<m477> o/
<nn52> i'm nowsza versja, to mapa się cieła , a gracze narzekali że widac co jest pod ziemią.... -.-=
<nn52> 3 tyg. temu wyłączyłam server MC i porzegnałam graczy.
<macer1> jak dla mnie ta gra jest super, gram w dwoma kolegami, w trójkę mamy domka.
<macer1> w dodatku chodzi na Linuksie
<nn52> katalog world1 waży 11,6gb... -.- masakrii....
<macer1> a co tam masz?
<macer1> savy z serwera?
<m477> pornole
<nn52> szałas z dirtu pewnie macie , i skaczecie jak małpy po brabinkach?
<macer1> ?
<nn52> 11,6gb sam katalog "word1" < tego z multi :P
<nn52> drabinkach*
<macer1> z jakiego multi?
<nn52> minecraft ma jeszcze opcje Multiplayer
<m477> ;d
<nn52> co znaczy " Wielu graczy"
<nn52> serio serio
<nn52> i mówię ze  ostatni backup servera w formacie tat.xz wynosi 11,6gb.
<nn52> tar*
<nn52> tylko im nowsza wersdja minecrAFTA...... tym bardziej go psują... -.-
<macer1> tam oj tam oj
<nn52> oj tam oj tam.... gra się staje nie grywalna
<nn52> na 1.7 katorga
<nn52> nie wiem jak 1.8
<macer1> 1.8 jest spoko
<macer1> nn52, serwer stawiałaś czy grałaś na jakimś?
<nn52> z updatuje , uruchomie i zobacze... jeżeli przejade się wagonikiem , a textury będa się wolno ładować i będę widziać co jest 100 klocków na dole.... to MC to shit
<nn52> a czy grajać na serve można mieć backup serva 11,6gb? ... palnij się włeb i pomyśl troche.
<nn52> chyba trzeba go postawić prawda?
<macer1> oj to beta
<macer1> tylko beta
<macer1> ostatnio było bardzo dużo bugifxów
<nn52> ta... tylko że beta 1.5 była lepsza niż beta 1.7
<nn52> jak cofam server do 1.5 , to wszystko działą poprawnie
<nn52> na 1.7 się wszystko wali
<nn52> a server porazpierwszy postawiony na wersji 1.1.7
<nn52> 1.2 było już coś
<nn52> 1.3.1 było extra , a 1.5 to już epick
<nn52> epic
<nn52> tylko 1.7 zjechali i to konkretnie
<nn52> poczekam na oficial....
<macer1> to zapdejtuj i zobacz 0.8
<nn52> 0.8 to Alfa
<nn52> mam też jeszcze aktywny server Tetris
<macer1> denerwują mnie limity na serwerze na którym gram
<macer1> postawię własny
<nn52> takie minecraft 2d
<nn52> jaki limity?
<nn52> musisz mieć mocny upload na MInecrafta
<macer1> upload to nie problem, bo mam serwer w sieci
<nn52> i mocną maszynę i nie może być to windows.. bo na windozie mc się kraszuje :P
<nn52> co chwile
<macer1> no przecież że nie windows
<macer1> ale pewnie cholernie pamięci zżera serwer MC?
<macer1> mam vpsa z 512mb ram...
<nn52> ok , ile osób zamierza grać? :DS
<nn52> i ile modów zamierzasz wgrać.
<nn52> np. paczka 20 postawowych modów , z 51 graczami , to 512mb mi zapchało moment :P
<nn52> MC jest ramo i dyskożerny
<nn52> ja miałam 3gb ram / 80gb dysk jako vps na Minecrafta
<nn52> chodziło cacy :D
<nn52> dobra rada, nie isntaluje na łapu capu modów...
<nn52> instaluj je z rozwagą :P bo ram ci zap... jadą ;]
<nn52> aa aja idę spać
<nn52> bobranoc
<macer1> no chociaż serwer mogli w c++ napisać :/
<macer1> java cholernie żre ramu
<macer1> a na 3 graczy może 512 wystarczy :P
<m477> kurwa wlasnie wstalem
<macer1> kruwa właśnie idę spać :D
<m477> :(
<macer1> m477, lubisz grać w minecrafta?
<m477> nie
<m477> 4 stopnie ;/
<macer1> to w czym ty mieskasz że tak zimno :O?
<m477> na dworze 4 stopnie ..
<macer1> aa :D
<macer1> ale jeśli nie siedzisz z laptopem na dworze to chyba Ci to nie przeszkadza :D
<m477> zimno mi i tak
<m477> macer1: ty ogarniasz wmiare pythona?
<macer1> tak
<macer1> jakiś problem?
<m477> y no
<m477> moze byc slownik {string:lista stringow} ?
<macer1> tzn co moze byc?
<macer1> nie rozumiem pytania
<m477> no kurwa
<m477> {string:lista}
<m477> moze byc cos takiego?
<m477> np
<m477> {"huj":["dupa, "lol"]}
<m477> dobra juz widze ze ipython lyka to
<macer1> :)
<m477> ;]
<m477> elo elo
<m477> ;]
<Szatan> lol djmentos :D
<macer1> ja też chcę takiego adresa ;]
<m477> macer1: a ty co wstales czy jak
<macer1> nie
<m477> miales isc spac
<macer1> ale nie spałem
<elemental1> WITAM.skąd ściągnąć kernel - jeśli kernel.org nie odpowiada ?
<macer1> z githuba
<elemental1> a co to jest ?
<fi9o> http://github.com/torvalds/
<fi9o> macer1: A co fajnego w takim hoscie z jakiego wszedl djmentos?
<fi9o> moj lepszy i sie nie chwale.
<qrq> Joł
<elemental1> kurde . Mocp nie chce odpalić na alsie ani na OSS. Natomiast audacius korzysta z Alsa plugin
<elemental1> i działa
<macer1> idę, prawdopodnie będę wieczorem
<macer1> wię do zobaczenia ;]
<macer1> *więc
<|B|enedyktXVI> siema
<lisu> |B|enedyktXVI: albo sie nie ma. powitac.
<|B|enedyktXVI> ma sie ma
<sysek> :)
<sysek> czesc |B|enedyktXVI o/
<|B|enedyktXVI> siema sysek
<m477> nie spodziewalem sie ze napisanie sprawozdania z praktyk na 1 strone moze byc takie trudne...
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: jak tam nawracanie ludzi?
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: sprzedaj mi 40 gramów za 100 zł :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave Szatan
<|B|enedyktXVI> robi sie szefie
<sysek> haha
<sysek> :D
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek jak widac zmienilem szefa
<sysek> no widze wlasnie.
<|B|enedyktXVI> teraz zajmujemy sie nieco innymi sprawami niz zawracanie jakis tam mocherkow
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: uważaj tylko na moherowców i milicję
 * sysek dzwoni do N KWD
 * |B|enedyktXVI wysyla natanka do sysek 
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Zbanowali mnie na #debian
<m477> pewnie za duzo sie udzielales
<sysek> qrq: za co :>
<qrq> Niewiem
<m477> http://wnko.pl/i/haha.png :D
<Kwpolska> mati75: 404
<inzaghi89> korzysta ktoś może z fail2ban?
<inzaghi89> chodzi mi tylko o to, czy z apache/httpd też wyciąga IPki i je banuje w iptables
<qrq> Czy ubuntu 8.04 ma jeszcze działajace repozytoria?
<sysek> jako serwer tak
<qrq> A mogę zainstalować wersję desktop i pobierać pakiety?
<sysek> hm. a nie wiem, musial bys sprobowac :)
<nn52> 8.04 trochu stare pakiety ma
<qrq> Wiem
<qrq> Tam chyba nie ma obsługi wifi ootb
<kklimonda> qrq: tylko serwery są wspierane, ale repozytoria działają chyba wszystkie
 * macer1 pisze a badziewionecia iPlusa
<Metallhead> hej
<Faller> takie pytanie, w gparted nie mogę zmienić wielkości partycji, jest na szaro opcja zmień rozmiar, wie ktoś czemu?
<Faller> halo, pomoże ktoś?
<nn52> co się stało się?
<Faller> takie pytanie, w gparted nie mogę zmienić wielkości partycji, jest na szaro opcja zmień rozmiar, wie ktoś czemu?
<inzaghi89> a nie jest zablokowana?
<Faller> nie wiem
<inzaghi89> może inaczej
<inzaghi89> na jakiej partycji chcesz rozmiar zmienić
<inzaghi89> jest ona aktualnie w użyciu?
<Faller> chcę zmniejszyć /home i zwiększyć /
<inzaghi89> na działającym systemie, tak?
<Faller> tak
<inzaghi89> >:
<shpaq> i pewnie nie masz lvm?
<Faller> chyba nie, nie wiem co to
<inzaghi89> a wiesz, że możesz ładnie dane utracić
<Faller> na linuxowych nic nie mam
<Faller> a d: nie ruszam
<inzaghi89> ale masz system z ktorego aktualnie korzystasz
<inzaghi89> a on stoi na tych partycjach
<Faller> to co robić?
 * inzaghi89 mimo wszystko nie chce w błąd wprowadzać, bo dawno nie manipulował partycjami, więc poprawcie jak się myli
<inzaghi89> Faller, imo odpal system spod livecd
<inzaghi89> i tam się baw
<Faller> inzaghi89: z płyty z ubu włączyć?
<inzaghi89> dokładnie tak
<Faller> i takie pytanie jeszcze, ile powinna mieć "/" żeby wszystko ładnie działało?
<inzaghi89> heh
<inzaghi89> 10G z palcem w dupie :P
<inzaghi89> jeśli /home osobno robisz
<Faller> na /home mam 40gb ponad
<inzaghi89> zaraz poszukam dokładnie, pewnie się pomylę jeśli napisze 5G /
<Faller> a na / 10 starczy?
<inzaghi89> nie, jednak się nie pomylę
<inzaghi89> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<inzaghi89> 5G minimum
<Faller> a wogóle co się na / zapisuje?
<inzaghi89> system, konfiguracje programów, programy
<inzaghi89> zawsze możesz rozdzielic partycje z pkt montowania
<Faller> jak i co to da
<inzaghi89> np. 100M /boot, 10G /home, 20G /home/faller, 300M /etc
<inzaghi89> podajesz punkty montowania dla poszczególnych partycji, tak jak to robisz z /home
<Faller> a te /home/faller po co?
<inzaghi89> dałem przykład
<Faller> a jak ustawić automatyczne montowanie dysku, bo  mam na D:/ 300 gb miejsca, i jak włączyć automontowanie, bo nie chcę za każdym razem ręcznie
<inzaghi89> poczytaj o /etc/fstab
<inzaghi89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802699
<Faller> coś czytałem, ale w pliku nie mogłem znaleść tego dysku
<jacekowski> to dodaj
<Faller> to czyli ten / z płyty zwięksać?
<inzaghi89> jakby był, by się montował
<inzaghi89> a nie montuje Ci się jak sam napisałeś
<Faller> to czyli ten / z płyty zwięksać?
<inzaghi89> najlepiej tak
<Faller> ok, dzięki za pomoc, idę teraz tymi partycjami sie zająć
<Faller> re
<Faller> jak włączyłem ubu z płyty, to jak te partycje zmieniać?
<Faller> się pojawił komunikat ze przeniesienie boot, costam cosam, zjebie się coś?
<Faller> halo..
<Metallhead> zmieniłem te pratycje, wszystko działa, dzięki za pomoc
<Metallhead> partycje*
<inzaghi89> cool
<firemark> jak ja to nie lubia qrwa!
<firemark> pomogli mu, to wyszedł i nigdy nie wróci
<inzaghi89> firemark, a jak ja zostanę i nikt mi nie pomógł
<inzaghi89> też się wkurżysz? :D
<firemark> inzaghi89: nie
<inzaghi89> a tak się starałem :P
<inzaghi89> ale i tak tu wróci niedługo
<inzaghi89> zobaczysz
<inzaghi89> bo coś mu się spieprzy
<firemark> i zniknie
<inzaghi89> i się wkurzysz
<inzaghi89> ok ide na rower polajfować
<AndroUser2> w ogole to czesc wszystkim.
<AndroUser2> mozeci mi polecic sensownego klienta irc na androida?
<mati75> AndroUser2: ssh + jakikolwiek
 * jacekowski ma symbian anna
<jacekowski> symbian^3
<Vorbis^> jacekowski, i jak sie sprawuje?
<jacekowski> no dziala
<nn52> grał ktoś w travian
<lisu> nn52: ja gralem, daaawno temu
<nn52> http://travian.niewidzialni.tk/ , x250 do testów
<nn52> 95% działa =D
<lisu> nn52: mam kod lepszej gry, ale jeszcze nie skonczona i zero oprawy graficznej
<nn52> jaka to gra?
<nn52> ;]
<lisu> moja własna
<nn52> ja będę w niebie jak ktoś skolnuje i wypuści silnik eRepublic
<nn52> eRepublik
<lisu> nn52: moja gra polega na eksploracji kosmosu, co prawda tylko 2d planszówka
<nn52> czykli nudna
<nn52> kosmosowych gierek jest pełno
<nn52> coś jak ogamella
<elemental1> Witam
<elemental1> konfigurował ktoś dri lub mesę dla starych kart ATI ?
<lisu> elemental1: ja.
<lisu> nn52: wcale nie nudna. miliony kombinacji :D
<elemental1> dla jakiej karty lisu ?
<lisu> elemental1: x1250 czipset rs690m
<lisu> nn52: ogame to jak młodszy okrojony niesamowicie brat
<elemental1> korzystałeś z otwartych sterów ?
<nn52> tja
<lisu> elemental1: w ubuntu 8.10 jeszcze własnosciowych, ale później juz tylko otwarte.
<elemental1> kompilowałeś paczkę dla konkretnej wersjii ?
<qrq> Czy pobieranie pakietów backports jest dobrym pomysłem? :D
<lisu> elemental1: a skąd. Wtedy była binarka - instalator - bardzo ładnie śmigał. Od czasu 9.04 używam otwartych, które same się instalują. System stoi w 15 minut z grafiką compizem - efektami - bajerami.
<lisu> qrq: zalezy do czego system.
<qrq> lisu Do zadań office entertainment :D
<qrq> Chodzi mi o to czy są mniej stabilne
<nn52> Lisu zobacz ile masz golda :D
<qrq> nn52 Dałaś mi ignora? :D
<nn52> qrq: na?
<nn52> travian.niewidzialni.tk <- travian x250 | qrq zagrasz? :D
<qrq> Hmm
<elemental1> lisu Ubuntu 8.10 miały fglrx na radeona 9200 ?
<qrq> Zainstalowałem 8.04 :P
<lisu> elemental1: podejrzewam, ze 9200 miały własnosciowe od ati na to, ale musisz sprawdzic.
<nn52> http://v2.asntown.net/fla/3/chinese_20police_20woman_20shot_20and.flv
<julek> stare
<julek> bylo;)
<nn52> ta
<nn52> ale widac że tam się nie chędozą
<nn52> w tańcu
<nn52> w ogole że ta babka miała dobrego cela i nie trafiła w zakładniczkje
<elemental1> umie ktoś obsługiwać driconf ?
 * julek kupil dzisiaj kilka plyt
<qrq> Jak zrobić żeby system ignorował uszkodzony pakiet?
<julek> przy instalacji? nie ma jakiejs opcji -f?
<kklimonda> jak coś jest zepsute to trzeba to naprawić a nie zamiatać pod dywan ;)
<qrq> ﻿kklimonda Jest tak zepsute że działa całkowicie prawidłowo
<kklimonda> qrq: no ale skoro jest zepsute to znaczy, że się poprawnie nie zainstalowało i masz bałagan w bazie pakietów. Nie da się tego zignorować, trzeba to naprawić
<kklimonda> co ci wywala?
<qrq> "W twoim systemie istnieje 1 uszkodzony pakiet
<qrq> Należy go naprawić przechodząc do widoku z włączonym filtrem "Uszkodzone""
<kklimonda> wpisz w konsoli sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a i zobacz czy pomoże
<qrq> Aj jaj jaj :D
<qrq> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<qrq>  redshift
<qrq> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<qrq> Nie chce się usunąć :)
<kklimonda> no to powyżej będzie napisane co jest źle
<qrq> dpkg: błąd podczas czyszczenia środowiska:
<qrq>  podproces post-installation script zwrócił kod błędu 2
<kklimonda> jeszcze wyżej
<kklimonda> prawdopodobnie możesz to obejść kasująć /var/lib/dpkg/info/redshift.postinst
<qrq> Nic to nie daje :)
<kklimonda> no to jeszcze wyżej może być dalszy błąd
<qrq> Wywaliłem wpis z dpkg/status
<qrq> /var/lib/dpkg/status
<qrq> Teraz ręcznie usunę pliki
<qrq> Jak spakować pliki do deb? :D
<qrq> Wymaga pakietu randr przy instalacji a pózniej "Unsupported RANDR version (1.2)
<qrq> Initialization of RANDR failed.
<qrq> Trying other method..."
<qrq> I działa :D
<jacekowski> qrq: dpkg-buildpkg
<qrq> Wystaczy sama binarka żeby działał
<qrq> :P
<shaman_> jak zwolnić ubuntu aby się zachowywał jak 166MHz
<shaman_> czy ktoś wie ?
<Kwpolska> shaman_: pewnie nie da sie, a po co ci?
<shaman_> chce pograc w starą gierkę
<shaman_> może jakis parametr jądra?
<shaman_> w windzie jest moslo
<jacekowski> shaman_: da sie
<Kwpolska> shaman_: stara gra?  jaka?
<shaman_> commandos, tak miedzy programowanie a programowaniem
<Kwpolska> shaman_: platforma?
<jacekowski> shaman_: pokaz cat /proc/mtrr
<shaman_> czekaj
<shaman_> reg00: base=0x0ffe00000 ( 4094MB), size=    2MB, count=1: write-protect
<shaman_> reg01: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back
<shaman_> reg02: base=0x020000000 (  512MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back
<shaman_> reg03: base=0x03f800000 ( 1016MB), size=    8MB, count=1: uncachable
<shaman_> reg04: base=0x040000000 ( 1024MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-combining
<jacekowski> nie na kanal
<shaman_> sorry
<jacekowski> sudo su
<jacekowski> wpisz haslo
<jacekowski> a potem pisz taka komende
 * lisu slaps shaman_
 * Kwpolska slaps shaman_ around with GNOME Shell and Ionuț Biru.
<jacekowski> echo "disable=0" > /proc/mtrr
<jacekowski> echo "disable=1" > /proc/mtrr
<jacekowski> i tak z numerkami az do 4 dojedz
<shaman_> ok thx
<jacekowski> to spowolni komputer znacznie
<shaman_> rozumiem ze do momentu restartu?
<jacekowski> ta
<shaman_> dzieki
<jacekowski> tzn. mozna to ponownie wlaczyc bez restartu
<jacekowski> ale to bez sensu
<jacekowski> prosciej zrestartowac
<shaman_> no jesne
<shaman_> dziekuje Ci bardzo
<shaman_> mtrr za co odpowiada?
<jacekowski> w uproszczeniu
<jacekowski> cache
<shaman_> spoko
<grek> cze mam taka nietypowa potrzebe
<grek> uzywam kde i menagera okien kwin - dziala jak compiz ladnie efekty wszystkie -compiz robil mi rozne problemy
<Psotnick> a ta potrzeba to jaka?
<grek> i brakuje mi tylko jeednej zeczy - zwyklego skrotu klawiaturowego do zmiany pulpitu
<grek> tzn mam zawsze na ctrl+ prawo | lewo przesuniecie sie na inny pulpit
<grek> i to jest na starcie ale nie ma - razem z aktywnym oknem
<grek> tzn zawsze mialem ctrl+alt+ prawo - lewo
<grek> i przechodzilem do pulpitu z oknem
<grek> no i nie ma tego w skrótach jest szansa zeby to jakos ustawic ?
<grek> nie wiedzialem ze ten kwin tak smiga
<grek> duzo ladniej mi chodzi niz kompiz ale do tego jestem tak przyzwyczajony ze prawie ze zyc nie moge - musze chwycic myszka okno i prenies na inny pulpit co jest mega denerwujacee
<grek> wiem ze to pierdoła ale jak czlowiek przywyknie to ciezka sprawa
<grek> ma ktos pomysla ?
<Ashiren> przywyknij :?
<jacekowski> grek: bo kde wymiata
<jacekowski> grek: kde roksuje rulezem
<jacekowski> gnome nie bylo nawet w planach a kde juz roksowalo rulezem
<grek> no o gnome nie mysle
<grek> kde z menagerem okiem compiz ma ten skrot on jest w samym compizie
<jacekowski> chociaz ja twierdze ze 3.5 bylo najlepsze
<grek> mi 4.x baaardzo podchodzi
<jacekowski> grek: kwin tez to potrafi
<grek> bardzo bardzo
<grek> jak
<grek> ?
<jacekowski> grek: nie pamietam
<jacekowski> popatrz w liste skrotow
<jacekowski> ktorys tam jest
<grek> jest w skrótach - przesun pólpit w prawo lewo
<grek> ale nie ma z aktywnym programem
<grek> rozumiesz otwieram okna kilka na jednym pulpicie chce zrobixc porzadek - bez myszy daje ctrl+alt+prawo lub inny i okno aktywne jedzie w prawo lewo - zajebista opcja :)
<jacekowski> byl skrot zeby wyslac okno na inny pulpit
<grek> no wlasnei szukam od godziny wszytskie juz cjhyba przeczytalem ale moze wyslij nei przenies ok szukam dalej
<abbus> bry
<abbus> zdejmowal ktos moze simlocka z telefonu poprzez wpisanie kodu?
<jacekowski> ta
<grek> no jest
<grek> :)
<grek> skrot nazywa sie okno na nastepny poprzeni pulpit - genialnie :)
<abbus> jacekowski: "ta" znaczy ze dejmowales? czy to nei do mnie? :D
<Psotnick> pewnie do Ciebei
<Psotnick> on już chyba wszystko robił ;D
<abbus> heheh
<abbus> a pomoglby ktos?
<abbus> nokia 6300
<Psotnick> ja tam się nie znam
<abbus> brb jak cos
<julek> Psotnick: pewnie jest pare rzeczy, ktorych nie robil
<Psotnick> julek: ojtam, ojtam ;)
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<abbus> back
<abbus> to jak z tymi simlockami/ :D
<Wizard> ?
<Ashiren> good for you
<Wizard> Ashiren, ty piszesz czasem coś co ma sens?
<Ashiren> Wizard: yhy
<Wizard> bo wtrącisz od czasu do czasu pojedyncze zdanie i to tyle twojej aktywności ;D
<Ashiren> poprostu ozywiam kanal
<Wizard> hmm, ciekawa metoda
<Wizard> zna ktoś jakiś kurs szachowy na linuksa?
<Ashiren> ke?
<Wizard> no tutorial
<Wizard> krok po kroku uczący gry w szachy
<Ashiren> nie umiesz czy nie znasz strategii
<Wizard> nie znam strategii
<Wizard> i gram dość słabo
<Wizard> a lubię, chciałem się poduczyć :0
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> yum search chess
<Wizard> ups, nie to okno
<Wizard> o w ch.. wydało się :S
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> no chyba ze zrobiles alias apt-get -> yum
<Ashiren> poprostu pograj se kilka razy z komputerem
<Wizard> ale to mnie nie nauczy debiutów
<Ashiren> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otwarcie_szachowe#Bibliografia
<Ashiren> ja jedyne co do konca nie ogarniam to zasada en passant
<Wizard> a co to?
<Ashiren> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zasady_gry_w_szachy#En_passant
<Ashiren> jakos nigdy nie moge w praktyce zastosowac
<Wizard> a często grywasz?
<Ashiren> teraz tylko czasem na komorce
<Ashiren> w liceum mialem kolege ktory sie tym paral
<Wizard> graniem na komórce?
<Ashiren> szachami :p
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> hilight na 'ktos'
<Ashiren> gralismy sobie na lekcjach
<BlessJah> i zycie nabiera kolorów
<Wizard> cześć BlessJah
<Wizard> Ashiren, miło
<Wizard> ja też grałem z kolegą na lekcjach
<Wizard> mieliśmy szachownicę i bierki zrobione w zeszytach
<Wizard> on nawet z wuefistą na wf grał :D
<BlessJah> hej Wizard
<Wilku> Cześć Wizard :)
<Wizard> cześć Wilku
<bastetmilo> Wilku = Wilczek ??
<Wilku> Da
<bastetmilo> w takim razie: hej Wilku :)
<Wilku> Hej bastetmilo :]
<Wizard> cześć Wilku ?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a jakby to nie był on, to co byś powiedziała?
<Wizard> nie trafiłem w przycisk ;P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to bym nie powiedziała "hej Wilku" :)
<Wizard> Ashiren, http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roszada_Pama-Krabb%C3%A9go
<Wizard> rotfl
<Wilku> Lol
<Wilku> Pół karty mam w hajlajtach :D
<Wizard> jesteś na językach
<Wizard> czy też na klawiaturach
<qrq> Witam
<qrq> Można zadawać pytania co do wersji 8.04? :D
<Wilku> Ta :)
<qrq> Żeby zmienić theme aplikacji, np Pidgina muszę po jego uruchomieniu zmieniać theme w systemie
<qrq> To jest problem :D
<qrq> A po reboocie system ma inny theme niż ten jaki ustawiłem
<qrq> Zaznaczony jest ten ale wogóle go nie wczytuje
<qrq> Zw
<qrq> Stworzyłem nowego usera
<qrq> I jest tak samo
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-17
<m477> ;)
<m477> pobudeczka
<jacekowski> Belzebub: pong
<ChaosEngine> czy to normalne zeby na serwerze antywirus wpierdalal 100%?
<jacekowski> nom
<ChaosEngine> albo zeby w ogole na serwerze instalowac jakikolwiek soft antywirusowy?
<jacekowski> zalezy od av
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: no zalezy
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: przydatne czasem
<ChaosEngine> server Win2k3: SVN, JIRA, Confluenece, server plikow, jakies buildy javowe -> bamboo, i chuj wie jeszcze co
<ChaosEngine> za kazdym razem jak sie loguje to widze ze mcaffee zabija CPU
<ChaosEngine> oj tam, slownictwo - wkurw mam
<gjm> Zaparz sobie ziółka.
<ChaosEngine> raczej strzele wodke
<jacekowski> wywal mcaffe
<jacekowski> i zainstaluj cos porzadnego
<jacekowski> nawet gowniany sophos jest lepszy
<jacekowski> a jak chcesz cos porzadnego to nod32 albo MSE
<lisu> powitać
<Wizard> Serwer i windows w jednej linijce. Pff.. Oksymoron.
<lisu> Wizard: co ty chesz od serwerów z windowsem?
<jacekowski> Wizard: windows ma kupe zalet na serwerach
<jacekowski> min. zarzadzac tym latwiej
<jacekowski> a wydajnosc IIS ma na prawde dobra
<jacekowski> bo IIS siedzi w kernel mode
<lisu> jacekowski: polemizował bym, bo niekiedy iis potrafi dac do myslenia, tak po weekendzie, jak nieuzywane.
<jacekowski> a poza tym, linux nie potrafi AD
<Wizard> Kurde, ludzie, gówno mnie to obchodzi.
<lisu> nie minej jednak, juz od jakiegos pieknego czasu (odpukac) śmiga.
<Wizard> To nie jest #windows
<jacekowski> ale omawiamy kompatybilnosc linuxa z windowsem
<lisu> oj Wizard nie bądź takim nadgorliwcem.
<Wizard> Z resztą, omawiajcie se co chcecie.
<lisu> jacekowski: wracając do AD ... a ldap?
<Voldenet> Oj tam, windows też serwer
<jacekowski> AD to nie tylko LDAP
<Voldenet> nie ze względów praktycznych, ale admini dobrze na tym zarabiają
<lisu> jacekowski: nie tylko, ale uwierzytelniać się da.
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> AD to jeszcze kerberos afair
<jacekowski> i group policies
<lisu> Voldenet: kerberka to i linux ze swoją sambą potrafi
<jacekowski> i ludzie od samby narzekali ze microsoft nie daje specyfikacji
<jacekowski> dostali specyfikacje prawie 10 lat temu
<lisu> dobra, innym razem zmykam. cyk.
<Voldenet> lisu: linuch zdecydowanie potrafi symulować windowsa
<jacekowski> skonczylo sie narzekanie
<jacekowski> a samby ktora zastapi AD nie ma
<Voldenet> no, samba ma pewne ułomności
<Voldenet> np. że nie umie się podpiąć do domeny windowsowej
<Voldenet> potrafi udawać
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> Bry.
<gjm> 11:11 -!- Wizard [~wziuuuu@unaffiliated/wizard123] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> 11:11 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+o Wizard] by ChanServ
<gjm> 11:11 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+b *!*wziuuuu@*unaffiliated/wizard123] by Wizard
<gjm> Ke?
<jacekowski> czestera zrobil
<Belzebub> bry
<Belzebub> eh, rozkminiam czy warto mieć iPoda bo nic sensownego >32 GB nie znajdę
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: zły kanał.
<Belzebub> iPodLinux też?
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: czy ma Ubuntu?
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: ma
<bastetmilo> Czy to czy chcesz miec ipoda ma jakiś zwiazek z Ubuntu? czy tak wpadłes pogadać?
<jacekowski> ipoda do ubuntu podlaczac bedzie
<jacekowski> Belzebub: wiesz ze do wszystkiego i musisz miec iTunes
<Belzebub> jacekowski: do RockBoxa nie muszę mieć :D
<eshlox> sysv-rc-conf jest dobre do zarządzania usługami w *ubuntu?
<kichawa> eshlox:  update-rc.d ?
<Zippa> hej
<m477_> o/
<Zippa> Co tam?
<m477_> dalej trollujesz?
<Zippa> Nie.
<m477_> co ty wkrecasz
<Zippa> Nic :).
<dweller> jacekowski: nie musi
<dweller> to projekty do ipodów/iphoneów całkiem dobrze już działają
<dweller> czasami jest problem z usuwaniem piosenek, ale to w sumie tyle
<Zippa> A ja zalałem chińskie MP3 dziś .
<bastetmilo> Zippa: nadal nie potrafisz pisać.
<Zippa> Umiem.
<Zippa> Amber Sól.
<Matan> bry
 * Matan pada na cyce (swojej dziewczyny)
<Matan> Play jest mistrzem... nie potrafią zrobić generatora gotowych ustawień transmisji danych dla danego telefonu...
<Matan> ktoś z was ma zrobione ustawienia transmisji danych w Play?
<Zippa> Mam problem zadaniem
<pakos> Matan: ja mam
<Matan> pakos: mozesz zapodać screena/na pastebin Twoje ustawienie? Bo nie wiem jakie wartości nadać (Nokia E63)
<pakos> sekunda
<Matan> pakos: ewentualnie Play ma generator smsów konfiguracyjnych?
<pakos> nie wiem
<Matan> pakos: no oki, to zapodaj jak możesz swoje
<pakos> mam tylko name: Play, APN: internet, MCC: 260, MNC: 06, APN type: default,supl
<pakos> ale to z andka, nie wiem co trzeba w nokii
<pakos> http://www.play.pl/pl/obsluga-klienta/pomoc_techniczna/sms-y-konfiguracyjne/
<pakos> nic lepszego chyba nie maja odnosnie ustawien
<Matan> pakos: big THX
<pakos> spoko, afk
<Zippa> Szukam synominów angielskich on my own na a i 4 litery , exciting na f na 8 liter , ordinary na t i 6 liter.
<Realista> cześć
<Zippa> Hej
<Matan> `seen wyrwiszmat
<Przekliniak> Matan: wyrwiszmat was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 year, 35 weeks, 3 days, 23 hours, 21 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <wyrwiszmat> co kto chce
<Matan> no co z tym człowiekiem...
<Realista> próbuję, otworzyć ważne archiwum rar, jednak wyrzuca mi ciągle błąd "*** stack smashing detected ***: rar terminated". Jest jakaś szansa na odratowanie tego?
<Matan> Realista: daj chmod 777 pod katalog gdzie chcesz rozpakować
<Matan> (mi pomogło)
<Belzebub> `seen jestemhardcorem
<Przekliniak> Belzebub: jestemhardcorem was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 years, 12 weeks, 2 days, 1 hour, 50 minutes, and 52 seconds ago: <JestemHardcorem> yo
<Belzebub> Matan: ^
<Zippa> Czekam na Ubuntu 12.10
<Matan> Belzebub: ?
<Realista> Patrze na ekran jak głupi, a google nie pomaga, więc może jakaś mała wskazówka co, jak dokładnie zrobić, żeby to rozwiązanie też mi pomogło?
<Zippa> :D
<gjm> Realista: Czym rozpakowywujesz?
<Zippa> :P
<gjm> Zippa: Zaraz się przestaniesz cieszyć.
<Zippa> dobra dobra
<Realista> Traktuje to wgranym systemowo programem ... nie ma to jak rozeznanie we własnym systemie i programach
<Zippa> Oj oj
<gjm> Realista: Spróbuj unrar w terminalu.
<Zippa> 0,7 i terminal jest prosty
<Realista> Wygląda na to, że mam unrar, bo wyskakują mi wiadomości nie wskazujące na jego instalacje ... chyba, ze chodziło Tb gjm o coś zupełnie innego, a ja pokręciłem.
<gjm> unrar nazwapliku.rar
<Zippa> Wizr jest do dupy
<Realista> Dzięki wielkie gjm!
<Nerihsa> :O
<gjm> Spoko.
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/HuE5W.png
<mati75> gjm: unrar e plik.rar
<mati75> gjm: lubisz ie?
<gjm> Uwielbiam.
 * mati75 slaps gjm with ie9
<gjm> AUĆ.
<Biszkopcik> uwaga
<tajwanuser> cze
<Biszkopcik> damn3d chce wyludzic od was kase na materac trój warstwowy
<Biszkopcik> wlasnej produkcji
<Biszkopcik> 17:20 < Damn3d> bysmy poszli na #ubuntu-pl
<Biszkopcik> 17:20 < Damn3d> i wyludzili pieniadze
<Biszkopcik> nie dawajcie mu nic!
<gjm> Damn3d do troll.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: no co ty?
<Biszkopcik> ;>
<gjm> No co ja.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: no co ty?
<gjm> No nic ja.
<Biszkopcik> gjm: no co ty?!
<gjm> Ile jeszcze?
<Biszkopcik> gjm: no ale daleko jeszcze czy nie?
<m477_> znow ta gimbaza
<m477_> trolluje
<Biszkopcik> gjm:
<Biszkopcik> jak kot
<gjm> Żyje.
<lisu> re
 * lisu znalazł uplinka ;]  - nie ma to jak sobie zerknąć w starą giercę ;]
<szkodnik> bastetmilo,  :)
<bastetmilo> cześć szkodnik
<beboj_> panowie do sprawnego korzystania z wbudowanego modemu gsm sierra 5620 , co jest wymagane oprocz network managera ? posiadam swieza isntalke ubuntu minimal
<qermit> beboj_: masz sierra_net załadowany moduł?
<qermit> beboj_: masz wogole jakiegoś screena zainstalowanego?
<beboj_> hmm nie raczej
<beboj_> gdzie moge znalezc jakies how to
<qermit> kurcze, włączyłem sobie podwójne uwierzytelnianie i nie mam komórki
<beboj_> widzi mi modem w lsusb , lspci ale nie mam w ifconfig
<qermit> beboj_: a masz jakieś /dev/ttyUSB?
<beboj_> network manager tez nei widzi chociaz chetnie bym zamienil go na vcos innego
<qermit> beboj_: masz ?
<qermit> odpal konsole
<beboj_> yyy czym to sprawdzam
<beboj_> mam jakis plik /dev/ttyUSB0
<qermit> a w dmesg od czego ci sie pojawia?
<qermit> siera?
<beboj_> sek wkleje dmesg
<qermit> tylko nie na kanał:)
<beboj_> http://pastebin.com/uPrer50C
<beboj_> :)
<beboj_> to jest na gobi2000
<beboj_> wogole chcialbym to docelowo odpalac czyms innym tylko nei network managerem jak juz to zaladuje wkoncu kiedys
<qermit> http://olausson.de/news-list/6-Blog/91-qualcom-gobi-2000-umtsgps-3g-modem-with-gentoo-thinkpad-w510
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9exrhmc> (at olausson.de)
<beboj_> dziekowac pieknie
<beboj_> czyli wvdialem
<Drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-18
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<qermit> bastetmilo: dobranoc
<ftpd> Cześć z Lądą.
<bastetmilo> hej ftpd
<ftpd> Hej Młoda.
<m477_> no cześć
<szymon_g> witka
<orzeszek10> witam wszystkich
<orzeszek10> czy ktoś używa programów krótkofalarskich na ubuntu?
<sq3pmk> wrr
<sq3pmk> uciekł :(
<gjm> Cześć.
<Quintasan> \o
<kriters> Siemka
<Ushuru> Brydzień
<Ushuru> istnieje jakaś wersja Ubuntu w stylu (o ile dobrze pamiętam) Ubuntu Professional? Było takie coś w 2006 roku zdaje się, nie miało interfejsu graficznego itd... samo chude, puste Ubuntu
<Ushuru> Najlepiej żeby było oparte o 10.04
<tajwanuser> cze
<Gniewko> hej!
<Gniewko> wiecie może czy można bezpośrednio zakutalizować  xubuntu 9.10 do najnowszej wersji?
<gjm> dist-upgrade
<Gniewko> ale twedy odrazu zaktualizuje się do wersji 12.04?
<m477_> pewnie tak i na 99% system padnie wiec i tak bedzie format konieczny
<Nerihsa> :<
<gjm> Nie wiem czy w Xubuntu jest do-release-upgrade.
<m477_> przeciez to to samo co ubuntu
<m477_> te same paczki, tak ktos tu twierdzil ostatnio
<Gniewko> tylko środowisko inne
<m477_> wiec czemu mialoby nie byc
<lisu> system zaktualizuje się i 1+
<lisu> a chyba ze xubuntu, to nie wiem ;p
<lisu> afk
<gjm> Nie muszę wiedzieć.
<Gniewko> 1+?
<Gniewko> ostatnie system jaki instalowałem z płytki to właśnie ten Xubuntu 9.10 teraz wszystko z pena leci, ale akurat mam starego kompa gdzie brak tej opocji
<Gniewko> i właśnie nie wiem
<Gniewko> czy zainstalować tego 9.10
<beboj> zaktualizuj biosa w starym kompie
<gjm> Albu użyj PLOP'a
<gjm> `g PLOP
<Przekliniak> gjm: Plop - Home: <http://www.plop.at/>
<johny_> Witam Wszystkich
<johny_> Potrzebna mi pomoc osoby dobrze znającej program pocztowy kmail
<DaZ> kmail ssie pałke
<johny_> Czy znajdzie się ktoś chętny do pomocy przy jego konfiguracji filtrów pocztowych?
<johny_> ;-)
<johny_> To co polecasz DaZ?
<DaZ> w zasadzie z takich okienkowych to głównie thunderbird działa
<DaZ> sylpheed podobno fajny
<DaZ> ja używam mutta
<DaZ> a kmail od kiedy przeszli na ten cały backend w akonadi po prostu nie działa :v
<johny_> Ja od lat działam w kmail
<johny_> wszystko mi działa oprócz automatycznego filtrowania poczty
<johny_> muszę zaznaczać nieprzeczytaną pocztę i odpalać filtry z ręki
<johny_> Thunderbird słyszałem że zaprzestano oficjalnie go wspierać
<bastetmilo> johny_: znaczy co? Bo ja nie słyszałam.
<johny_> Thunderbird tworzą Ci od Firefoxa prawda?
<johny_> Jakiś czas temu wyczytałem gdzieś ,że zaprzestają rozwoju tego programu.
<foreste> johny_:  tak przestali
<Gniewko> OS im się zachciało
<foreste> bo firefoxem zajmuja sie
<johny_> no więc temat wydaje się być nierozwojowy
<foreste> bo zepsuli go na maxa :>
<johny_> Nie wiem czy opłaca się go instalować
<johny_> co do Firefoxa to racja skopali fo i tyle
<foreste> od wersji 4 ff smierdzi google chrome
<jacekowski> opera
<johny_> bo to dla niego bezpośredni konkurent
<jacekowski> cale ui kradzione z opery
<foreste> opera tez chrome podobna ale mozna sobie ja ustawic
<Matan> opera? ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<foreste> bez dodatkow
<foreste> ja
<johny_> oki pytanie co było pierwsze jajko czy kura? ;-)
<foreste> bardzo dobra
<Matan> foreste: już bardziej bym pomyślał, że dalej na NetScape siedzisz
<Matan> ;)
<bastetmilo> Matan: ja uzywam do testowania stron :P
<johny_> To co nie ma speca od Kmaila?
<foreste> zeby ff ustawic do starszego wygladu trza zainstalowac min 10 pluginow ..
<bastetmilo> ale ogólnie Opera troche ssie - dziwnie sie zachowuje przy prostych efektach w jQuery
<foreste> ff to chora przegladarka tak jak ie :)
<bastetmilo> foreste: tia. Chciałbyś.
<bastetmilo> i jak już to Fx
<bastetmilo> dziś na tablecie testowałam Fx - MIODZIO.
<johny_> co wy ie to naj naj naj jest
<bastetmilo> Cud, miód i malinka. Tak śmiga.
<foreste> ff bylo fajne do 3,5
<bastetmilo> A jak pięknie radzi sobie z position i background fixed.
<bastetmilo> Nie to co ta niedorobiona opera mobile i domyślna przegladarka anfroida.
<foreste> a od 4 ff jest paskudne :)
<jacekowski> na androidzie uzywam chrome
<Gniewko> przecież to sobie łatwo zmienić można
<Gniewko> wygląd to nie problem
<johny_> Miło być ignorowanym
<johny_> Pozdrawiam
<bastetmilo> johny_: foch?
<johny_> ja tu na deszczu wilki jakieś ....
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: moje urządzenie nie jest zgodne z tą wersją chrome :(
<jacekowski> eeeee?
<bastetmilo> johny_: przykro mi. Zainstaluj TB.
<johny_> potestować nie zaszkodzi
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: no chciałam zainstalować chrome na androidzie.
<johny_> thx
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a jakiego masz androida
<jacekowski> bo to chyba wymaga minimum api level 14
<jacekowski> znaczy sie ICS minimum
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: cyanogenmod-7.2.0-rc-blade-kang
<jacekowski> to zarzuc sobie nowszego
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: a ja nie umiem :) musze TŻ poprosić, żeby to zrobił
<jacekowski> kogo?
<bastetmilo> chciałabym dostawać złotówkę za każdym razem jak ktoś się pyta ponownie kto to jest TŻ
<bastetmilo> Towarzysz Życia
<Matan> bastetmilo: jaki masz sprzęt?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a google zabrali?
<bastetmilo> Matan: mam ZTE Blade
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie zabrali, ale nie chce się bawić w coś o czym nie mam pojęcia.
<jacekowski> masz rom managera
<jacekowski> tam wchodzisz, klikasz i masz
<Matan> jacekowski: teraz się nie klika, teraz się tapuje
<bastetmilo> nie. Popsuje i będzie
 * Matan idzie kupić nowe Humble Bundle 6
<jacekowski> bo zaraz klikne ciebie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: no to wtedy bedziesz plakac a TZ ci naprawi
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: ale oczekiwalbym ze potraktowalabys to jako wyzwanie
<jacekowski> tu ubuntu a z telefonem sobie nie potrafi dac rady
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: no jaki mądry. Przecież Ubuntu jest PROSTE.
<bastetmilo> grzebanie w telefonie to nigdy nie było coś co mnie interesuje. Mam Instgrama, jestem ignorantką i jestem szczęśliwa.
<Matan> bastetmilo: komercyjna...
<Wilczek> :p
<Wilczek> o.o
<Wilczek> Coś mi się zbugowało :f
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: instagram jest cool tylko jak masz go na iphone
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ajfon gejfon. Mam zdjecie ze szwajcarskiego istora, które wyśle na applefobie :) (i znów będę sławna ;))
<bastetmilo> Dostałam zapytanie o wycene. Mam ochotę odpowiedzieć, że nie piszę stron dla ludzi, którzy stawiają spacje przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi.
<CookieM_> to wszystko wina microsoftu! jak brzmi napis powitalny podczas logowania? no właśnie 'Zapraszamy !'
<m477_> bo ty sie nie mylisz, co nie
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> Przekliniak: utf
<Drathir> ech... Dalej skrzywdzony...
<nythrow> Dobry wieczor Panowie. Mam nadzieje, ze ktos z Was mial do czynienia z LUKSem. Zaszyfrowalem sobie LV, klucz znajduje sie na partycji na pendrive, FS partycji to ext2. Przy probie zamontowania home przy pomocy klucza korzystajac z crypttab nie ma mozliwosci odczytania partycji home. W przypadku odczytu z hasla - nie mam problemu.
<nythrow> Probowalem na twardo dodac do /etc/fstab partycje pendrive przy pomocy UUID, ale niestety - proba odszyfrowania jest przed proba zamontowanie partycji pendrive na twardo.
<pakos> nythrow: :>
<nythrow> pakos: Bys pomogl - tez sie ciesze, ze Cie widze. :-P
<dwe11er> to powiedz jeszcze ze masz archa i jestesmy w domu
<dwe11er> :)
<nythrow> dwe11er: ^ .....
<pakos> pewnie ma bo ~arch@80.50.228.98 :>
<nythrow> pakos: LiveCD.
<nythrow> A raczej LiveUSB. :-P
<dwe11er> nythrow: parted magic sobie uzywaj
<pakos> nythrow: bym sie moze i zastanowil ale mnie glupi firefox/iceweasel wkurza
<gjm> 23:41 < dwe11er> to powiedz jeszcze ze masz archa i jestesmy w domu
<pakos> zglupial, jak by dnsy mu padly czy cos bo nie laduje stron do konca
<gjm> I tak pewnie jest. Napisałbym coś ale wyjdę na złośliwca.
<pakos> a np chromium smiga
<Drathir> nythrow: no następny... Panowie i Panie jak już... Hrhr
<nythrow> Drathir: i Panie.
<Drathir> nythrow: o jak miło... Teraz już się wczytuję w problem...
<nythrow> Drathir: s/ktos/ktos\/ktoras
<pakos> jak sie ta przegladarka ww gnome nazywa?
<nythrow> pakos: Epiphany, jakos tak...
<Drathir> kolejność modułów zapewne byłaby do zmiany podejrzewam przynajmniej z tego co pamiętam z pewnego innego systemu tam można było edytować co przed czym powinno się lądować, ale czy to by pomogło nie mam zielonego pojęcia...
<pakos> o wlasnie
<pakos> thx
<nythrow> pakos: To teraz Ty mi powiedz czemu mi nie hula. ;-/
<nythrow> Drathir: Modul do montowania? ;-)
<nythrow> Ok.
<pakos> jak mi powiesz czemu mi ff szwankuje to sie zastanowie :>
<nythrow> pakos: To nie FF tylko Iceweasel. :-P
<pakos> prawie to samo :>
<nythrow> A tak powaznie, specyfikacja bledu poprosze, bo 'nie chodzi mi' raczej malo mowi.
<pakos> no hmm niektore stony korzystajace np z google+ czy disqusa wpadaja w loopa
<pakos> laduja sie w nieskonczonosc
<pakos> i tak caly czas
<nythrow> MAsz jakies wtyczki?
<pakos> a na chrome czy epiphany wchodza w sekunde
<pakos> tylko httpseverywhere aczkolwiek sprawdzalem z wylacozna i to samo
<dwe11er> pakos: javascript zjebany ;3
<pakos> wylaczona*
<Drathir> a może ma nieodpowiednie prawa do klucza? Jeśli partycja jest nie szyfrowana i ext2 to raczej powinno ja pierwsza zamontować, a próbowałes dodać ją w fstab jako pierwsza lub ewentualnie po / do montowania? Też zero reakcji?
<pakos> dwe11er: kaj jak na jednej tylko nie dziala a mam teraz 3 wlaczone
<pakos> :>
<dwe11er> ja tak na bsd mam i w sumie nie doszedlem czemu
<nythrow> Drathir: Probowalem nawet po tmpfs. :-P
<nythrow> Ale moge dac 777 i sprobowac.
<lisu> siema
<Drathir> fajnie jakby to posiadało swoje własne logi, bo w nich jakiś powód powinno zapisać...
<Drathir> lisu: witam...
<lisu> kurde ludzie, ktoś tu orientuje sie w astronomii?
<DaZ> jasne, w końcu to #astronomia-pl!
<lisu> 10 minut temu patrzyłem na niebo, nie było takiej gwiazdy, a teraz świeci jasno nad horyzontem
<pakos> o po uptime 1:57 wkoncu sie wgralo do konca O-o
<pakos> milo
<lisu> z google sky map wyglada jak jowisz, ale raczej jowisz by sie nie przemieszczal tak szybko
<Drathir> lisu: wróżeniu czy gwiazdach?
<lisu> gwiazdach, normalnie byłem bramę zamknąć na noc i aż się zdziwiłem, w ciągu 5 minut gwiazda poszybowała "w górę" i stoi mniej więcej w tej samej pozycji teraz od 5 minut
<Drathir> lisu: ciekawe na jaki kolor?
<lisu> Drathir: biały, ale tak jakby nią szarpało
<Drathir> lisu: hrhr miasto?
<Drathir> zapewne laserami się bawią z jakiejś dyskoteki...
<lisu> Drathir: a skąd, piękne gwiazdy widać
<lisu> to nie disko
<Drathir> może być nawet do kilkudziesięciu kilometrów oddalona...
<lisu> normalnie najjaśniejsze na wschodniej częsci nieba, 10stopni nad horyzontem
<Drathir> aż idę zobaczyć... ;p
<lisu> z googla wygląda na jowisz, ale zeby tak szybko wyszedł zza horyzontu i zatrzymał się?
<lisu> zerknij czy tez widzisz
<lisu> 1st
<lisu> mnie to na jowisza wygląda
<lisu> ale zeby sie tak zachowywał? dziwne
<Drathir> lisu: nic strasznie dziwnego nie widzę... A targetnij mi położenie względem casjopei...
<Drathir> dobrze, że mi przypomniałes stelle będę musiał poszukać...
<lisu> Drathir: ja nie astronom, ale juz ci daje namiar
<lisu> stelle? to taki prog?
<Drathir> lisu: ja też nie, ale gwiazdy lubię...
<lisu> ja mam google sky na androida
<Drathir> lisu: swojego czasu coś koło ceoeli stella się nazywało, ale to ładnych parę lat temu...
<lisu> Drathir: kasjopea -> perseusz-> i to to nad horyzontem -> chyba jowisz
<Drathir> ale program świetny nawet ze współpraca z cyfrowymi teleskopami z rotorem czy jak mu tam... Wpisujesz współrzędne i samo Ci ustawia na teleskopie...
<Drathir> lisu: stellarium powinno być w repo słabsze, ale też daje radę...
<lisu> Drathir: stellarium odpaliłem, to jowisz, skubaniec, ale naprawde, jak sie pojawiał, to w 5 minut, az sie zdziwiłem
<lisu> ładnie dzis daje
<lisu> pora na mnie narazie.
<Drathir> lisu: kolorowych...
<Drathir> swoją droga tamten stary programik na bierzaco pobierał aktualizację do obiektów fajne programy do śledzenia satelit też są dla krótkofalowcow...
<jacekowski> mozna tez google sky uzyc
<jacekowski> podobny efekt
<jacekowski> pokazuje jakie sa gwiazdy i w ogole tam gdzie sie paczysz
<Drathir> jacekowski: coś na zasadzie tego street view? Czy jak mu tam?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> aplikacja na telefon
<jacekowski> uzywa gpsu i kompasu i akcelerometru
<jacekowski> i zyroskopu pewnie tez
<Drathir> a już myślałem, że samo potrafi dopasować...
<jacekowski> no samo potrafi
<jacekowski> patrzysz w konkretne miejsce a to na podstawie GPSu wie gdzie jestes, a na podstawie kompasu i akcelerometru okresla w ktora strone sie patrzysz
<Drathir> ale to raczej musiałoby streamingowac obraz z kamery a w nocy nie za ładnie działają... Bo tak na samych wbudowanych wraz z gps-em tak dokładnie by było w stanie oszacować?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to ma mape nieba
<jacekowski> i wie gdzie sa jakie gwiazy
<jacekowski> gwiazdy
<jacekowski> to takie stellarium
<jacekowski> tylko ze kontrolowane telefonem
<jacekowski> i wyswietla na telefonie oczywiscie
<jacekowski> Drathir: gwiazdy bardzo dokladnie da sie policzyc gdzie sa
<jacekowski> a kompas ma bodajze rozdzielczosc 0.1 stopnia
<jacekowski> akcelerometr nawet lepsza
<Drathir> ale i mniej więcej tak pi razy drzwi większy obszar w kierunku pokazuje? Już myślałem, że tak fajnie i dany wycinek nieba...
<jacekowski> do tego zyroskop
<jacekowski> no dany wycinek nieba
<jacekowski> http://www.google.com/mobile/skymap/
<jacekowski> jest film
<Drathir> musiałbym to w akcji zobaczyć... Bo to naprawdę wrażenie musi robić...
<Drathir> obejrze...
<Drathir> choć po tym jak słyszałem o tej konsoli co pies niby so pokoju biega i się wręcz sprzeczalem, że takiej technologi nie ma, żeby coś wyszło z telewizora i chodziło so pokoju jak niby pokazują to wszystkiego się można spodziewać... A okazało się, że to jest na zasadzie, że kamera bierze obraz z pomieszczenia i na telewizorze pokazuje zwierzaka...
<jacekowski> AR jest banalne
<jacekowski> dwa, technologie do projekcji hologramow istnieja
<jacekowski> ale sa ograniczone
<jacekowski> a tak poza tym, obejrzalem sobie serenity poraz kolejny
<Drathir> jacekowski: no tak wiem, że istnieją, ale nie żeby były ogólno dostępne i sprzedawane w sklepie jako gra...
<jacekowski> i tak sobie uswiadomilem ze technologia zeby zrobic takiego firefly w zasadzie istnieje
<Drathir> choć hologramy 3d jeszcze i tak nie są perfekcyjne... Choć wrażenie robią...
<jacekowski> nie robiona az na taka wielka skale ze wzgledu na rozne problemy ale jest to praktycznie wykonywalne juz prawie ze dzisiaj
<jacekowski> bo silniki na tyle mocne zeby taki statek moc utrzymac w atmosferze i latac jak sie chce istnieja
<jacekowski> problem jest tylko w ilosci paliwa
<Drathir> świetny filmik na yt jest bodajże project karen ale nie jestem pewien imienia...
<jacekowski> ale fuzja nuklearna rozwiaze problem paliwa
<jacekowski> Drathir: gry AR to ps vita ma
<jacekowski> Drathir: i do dupy to dziala w sumie
<jacekowski> AR moim zdaniem bedzie mialo sie ciezko przyjac
<Drathir> jacekowski: co do fuzji i paliw to prędko nie nastąpi nawet jeśli już mogliby nawet budować seryjnie... Zbyt duże pieniądze teraz mają z paliw...
<jacekowski> Drathir: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> koncerny maja to w dupie, bo fuzji nie da sie zrobic na mala skale
<jacekowski> nie wlozysz wiec "malego" tokamaka do samochodu
<jacekowski> prad nie jest opcja bo ladowanie trwa pol dnia
<jacekowski> wiec dalej bedziesz musial normalne paliwo uzywac
<jacekowski> a jak ktos wymysli sposob na to, to uwzglednij ze najwieksze obecnie elektrownie na swiecie to sa albo hydroelektrownie albo atomowe
<jacekowski> w ogole, najwieksza elektrownia na swiecie, tama trzech przelomow w chinach, dostarcza tyle mocy ze wystarczyloby na cala polske
<Drathir> moim zdaniem nie ma szans, żeby pojawiło się coś taniego dopóki ropa jeszcze istnieje na ziemi... Zbyt duże straty firmy by odniosły... nawet jeśli na mała skalę się nie da to na dużą też nie przejdzie, bo firmy nie będą chciały obniżyć kosztów cen np energi dostarczanej do użytkowników bo byliby stratni... I tak z każdym innym towarem, nawet jeśli by mieli duże oszczędności to dla śmiertelnika wątpię, że to się przeło
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> shell opublikowal ich wyniki finansowe z 2011
<jacekowski> w ktorych bylo na wprost, ponad polowa zyskow nie jest z paliw
<jacekowski> tylko z kanapek i innych takich rzeczy sprzedawanych na stacjach
<Drathir> o lol...
<Drathir> dobre...
<jacekowski> wiecej zysku maja z jednej kanapki niz z calego baku paliwa
<Drathir> ale tu jest racja, bo za paliwo tyle co osób pośredniczy w cenie końcowej to masakra jest...
<jacekowski> w .sa litr diesla to 0.25SAR
<jacekowski> a to mniej wiecej 20gr
<Drathir> ta a u nas? Każdy do swojej kieszeni bierze że masakra...
<jacekowski> jakby nagle wszyscy przestali kupowac rope to by to im tak na prawde zwisalo
<jacekowski> nawet jakby elektrycznymi autami jezdzili
<jacekowski> ba, elektryczne nawet lepiej, bo czesciej trzeba bedzie stanac i ladowac
<Drathir> swoją droga to teraz nic dziwnego, że mogą tam mustangami się wozić...
<jacekowski> a to oznacza wiecej okazji zeby kanapke/kawe sprzedac
<jacekowski> dla takich firm byloby idealne gdyby ktos wymyslil elektryczne auta ktore sie laduja w ~30minut
<jacekowski> bo to za dlugo zeby po prostu postac i poczekac
<jacekowski> i prawie kazdy by kupil przynajmniej kawe albo batonika
<leo_> czesc
<dweller> ale zatrzymywac sie co godzine to tak lipka
<jacekowski> a jak mowilem, butelka coli 0.5 w UK na stacji to 1.50, gdzie za £1 kupujesz 2l w sklepie
<Drathir> swoją droga to dziwię się kto na tych stacjach te kanapki kupuje przecież przeważnie strasznie drogo bywa... No nie mówiąc o tirach bo oni w cenie tankowania to posiłek cały mają...
<jacekowski> Drathir: w UK jest to nie az tak drogo
<jacekowski> Drathir: tzn. kanapka to £3
<jacekowski> Drathir: drozej niz w domu by mi wyszlo
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale to oznacza dla mnie wycieczke do sklepu
<leo_> zaczynam przygode z ubuntu (12.04) i mam pytanie, da sie przeniesc obszar powiadamiania na lewo?
<jacekowski> i tak ostatecznie kanapka + cola + batonik to £5-6 na stacji gdzie w sklepie bym zaplacil nawet nie polowe tego
<jacekowski> ale to, dodatkowy czas zeby zajechac do sklepu i samemu zrobic
<jacekowski> a cieplej kawy herbaty juz sobie nie przygotujesz
<jacekowski> bo wystygnie
<Drathir> ale zobacz w polsce gdzieniegdzie na stacjach za jakąś kanapkę co dajmy na to 10 zł kosztuje to w barze mlecznym cały obiad byś za to miał i do syta...
<jacekowski> tak, ale to nie do konca po drodze
<jacekowski> w UK zreszta teraz przebudowywuja strasznie duzo stacji
<jacekowski> bo jeszcze do niedawna byly takie tylko nalac paliwo i nawet kanapek nie mieli
<Drathir> a wątpię czy taka kanapka się najesz raczej tylko rozbudzisz apetyt i na następnym postoju kupisz następna...
<jacekowski> w ciagu ostatnich kilku miesiecy wszystkie te stacje przebudowali albo zaczeli
<jacekowski> na takie wlasnie z lepszym zapleczem kanapkowym
<jacekowski> Drathir: za £5-6 masz makdonalda
<Drathir> no ale tam myślą i choć nie zdzierają strasznie z użytkowników to na swoje i tak wyjadą...
<jacekowski> no jak mowilem, shell zarobil wiecej na kanapkach niz na paliwie
<Drathir> leo_: na lewo czyli?
<jacekowski> bo koszty wydobicia rosna, i pomimo tego ze ceny tez rosna to nie rosna tak samo szybko
<jacekowski> wydobycia*
<Drathir> leo_: w pion? Czy po prostu miejscami zamienić? O lol... Zapomniałem że to nie g2 hrhr
<leo_> chodzi mi o ikony górego panelu
<jacekowski> zreszta, jakby ktos zrobil elektryczne samochody z wymienialnymi bateriami
<leo_> standardowo sa po prawo
<Drathir> leo_: próbuj z altem czy menu się nie pojawi jakieś do edycji...
<jacekowski> takimi ze przyjezdzasz, zostawiasz puste, dostajesz pelne
<jacekowski> to prad w domu kosztuje £0.15/kWh
<jacekowski> a sprzedaliby cie pewnie za £.25/kWh
<jacekowski> ci*
<jacekowski> i zarobiliby na tym znacznie wiecej niz na normalnym paliwie
<Drathir> jacekowski: z wymienialnymi chyba nie przejdzie, bo ze zużytymi problem spory by był..
<jacekowski> Drathir: wynajem i placisz za energie
<leo_> Drathir, nie idzie
<jacekowski> zrobiliby na tym dobry biznes
<Drathir> a w takim sensie... A to ciekawe by było z wymiana...
<leo_> a pod jakimi haslami wogole tego szukac ?
<jacekowski> Drathir: rownie dobrze mogloby byc wlasnie ze przy wymienie po prostu tak na prawde wynajmujesz zestaw baterii na tydzien z np. 100kWh
<jacekowski> Drathir: i do tygodnia musisz oddac/wymienic na nowy
<jacekowski> ludzie wtedy by nie brali tych w najlepszym stanie tak na wszelki wypadek
<Drathir> leo_: zobacz czy coś jest pod how to edit notify applet unity
<jacekowski> jesli by wiedzieli ze zuzyja tylko 50kWh przez tydzien
<jacekowski> a taki 50kWh moglby byc np. £4 a £10 za taki 100
<jacekowski> wiec nawet te zuzyte by sie uzywaly
<Drathir> a to też byłby niezły biznes...
<jacekowski> az calkiem padna, a wtedy recycling na lepsza skale
<jacekowski> bo by sie to bardziej oplacalo wiec ceny akumulatorow tez pewnie w dol poszly
<Drathir> tak jak z ramem robią teraz...
<Drathir> uszkodzona to odetniemy banki i z powrotem do obiegu jako mniejsza...
<jacekowski> moim zdaniem, wszystkie koncerny czekaja na elektryczne auta bo beda mieli z nich lepsze zyski
<Drathir> aż nie będzie tak uszkodzona, że tylko na złom się nada..
<jacekowski> zreszta british petroleum juz nie jest british petroleum tylko "bp energy company"
<pakos> dweller: ee znalazlem rozwiazanie :>
<Drathir> ale z drugiej strony to i użytkownikowi może się opłacić, bo wydaje się, że wtedy mniej pośredników...
<pakos> ipv6 oczywiscie
<Drathir> pakos: ipv6 dobra rzecz hrhr
<jacekowski> Drathir: uzytkownik zaplaci swoje niezaleznie od technologii
<pakos> Drathir: poki co musialem go wywalic w javie i wlasnie w firefoxie :>
<pakos> nie rzutuje to jednak na wlasciwosci technologii
<Drathir> o.O why?
<pakos> ot soft slaby
<Drathir> dodaj tylko dns ipv6 google i powinno śmigać ładnie...
<jacekowski> a mowilem ze w .sa
<jacekowski> siedze w hotelu
<jacekowski> i patrze w wiresharka
<jacekowski> i widze ze tam normalnie ipv6
<Drathir> lol
<pakos> sa to jaki kraj?
<jacekowski> w hotelowym wifi na zadupiu
<jacekowski> arabia saudyjska
<pakos> lulz
<pakos> daleko
<Drathir> nosz teraz to pojechałeś... A tutaj routerow ipv6 jak na lekarstwo...
<jacekowski> w ogole, w kwestii telefonow
<jacekowski> tez ciekawe
<jacekowski> kazdy jeden tam mial s3
<pakos> Drathir: to akurat nic nadzywczajnego
<jacekowski> jakies nokie ew sie zdarzaly
<pakos> a ze w arabii maja bogate zabawki to wierze
<Drathir> a tam jakieś evdo czy coś bardziej przyziemnego?
<jacekowski> pakos: ale to biedna czesc kraju byla
<pakos> jacekowski: najwyrazniej nie tak biedna jak polaczki :>
<jacekowski> pakos: na lotnisku za 40SAR kupilem soczek i cos do zjedzenia
<jacekowski> pakos: tam na miejscu za 40SAR jadlem przez 4 dni
<pakos> no bez przesady, w wwa na lotnisku za kawe tez place tyle co u sibie za kilka
<Drathir> bo na lotnisku bliżej polski hrhr
<pakos> siebie*
<jacekowski> w restauracji w gizan soczek swiezy pomaranczowy 7SAR
<pakos> szukaj makdonalda :>
<jacekowski> na zadupiu gdzie bylem, 1SAR
<jacekowski> na lotnisku 14
<Drathir> jak na restauracje to chyba strasznie tanio?
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze wiekszosc arabow jest zacofana
<jacekowski> to jest tam grupa trzymajaca wladze
<Drathir> a tam tylko soczki piją?
<jacekowski> co robi porzadek i pilnuje zeby wszystko sie krecilo
<Drathir> czy % też mają?
<jacekowski> nie maja
<jacekowski> ale tez nie do konca
<pakos> Drathir: to jest wlasnie masakra
<jacekowski> bo o ile arabowie nie moga i teoretycznie jest nielegalne w calym kraju
<jacekowski> to sa rozne miejsca gdzie jak sa jakies duze budowy
<jacekowski> i tam mieszkaja ludzie z zachodu
<jacekowski> to policja tam nie wchodzi
<jacekowski> i sie nie miesza
<pakos> Drathir: w izraelu bylem w zeszlym roku to musialem ganiac 10km do zyda po wodke bo w okolo same inne religie sklepy mialy
<pakos> tylko fajki mieli
<pakos> ;(
<jacekowski> i o ile ktos stamtad nie wyjdzie nietrzezwy to daja im spokoj
<jacekowski> w sumie, takie jakby getto
<jacekowski> wiec pomimo tego ze arabowie to w wiekszosci jest zacofanie, to jest tam ktos kto tego pilnuje
<jacekowski> no i jak mowilem, cenzura internetu
<jacekowski> ale nie cenzura stron antyrzadowych
<jacekowski> tylko cenzura roznych pudelkow i podobnych
<jacekowski> moglem sobie spokojnie strony antyrzadowe czytac
<pakos> cenzury pudelkow itp a nawet blokady to moglbym przyjac z pokora nad wisla :>
<jacekowski> to byla blokada
<jacekowski> chyba po ip
<jacekowski> bo podmienialo cala strone na to ze strona zablokowana itd.
<jacekowski> ale jeszcze ciekawostka
<jacekowski> widzialem kupe tych s3
<jacekowski> i ZADNEGO iphone
<pakos> androidowcy :>
<Drathir> to teoretycznie powinni być zdrowsi jak tylko papierosy z nałogów mają...
<pakos> Drathir: wiesz co nie wiem, to roznie bywa u nich, ale ruch mieli malutki :>
<Drathir> jacekowski: a wykrywają vpny i tunele ssh czy normalnie na zewnątrz się łączysz?
<pakos> no i czy religia zabrania sprzedawania? przynajmniej by na nas kase robili
<jacekowski> Drathir: normalnie mozna bylo
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak tylko w pewnym momencie jakis link na pudelka z wykopu chcialem wejsc
<jacekowski> i dupa
<jacekowski> no wiec potestowalem wiecej
<jacekowski> zreszta tam w ogole jakies 10 lat temu cenzure prasy zlikwidowali - tzn. prasa nie byla cenzurowana oficjalnie ale rozni robili sobie prywate i robili co chcieli
<Drathir> a teraz podobno i rim coś z linuxem może będzie kręcić...
<jacekowski> tak 10 lat temu zrobili ze jakiekolwiek proby wplywania na to co w prasie jest napisane to praktycznie wiezienie od razu
<Drathir> to ostro...
<jacekowski> jesli chodzi o to co rzad w .sa robi to jest tam wieksza cywilizacja niz w niejednym kraju w europie
<dweller> do momentu az sie ropa skonczy
<jacekowski> ale jedyna zaleta, tam nie kradna
<jacekowski> do restauracji poszlismy
<jacekowski> auto zostalo z kluczykami w stacyjce
<jacekowski> i zapuszczonym silnikiem i klima
<jacekowski> na parkingu
<jacekowski> po wyjsciu z restauracji auto dalej stalo
<jacekowski> bo tam za kradziez reke upier********
<dweller> w skandynawii tez tak bylo, zanim ciapaci sie zlecieli
<jacekowski> no wlasnie, arabowie potrzebuja silnego rzadu ktory by porzadek z nimi robil
<jacekowski> tak bylo w iraku w sumie
<Drathir> jacekowski: w polsce też... Jeden warunek czarne bmw musisz mieć... Hrhr
<dweller> hussein nie chcial wspolpracowac ;f
<jacekowski> gdzie byl saddam i wszystkiego pilnowal i jedyna rzecza od ktorej mozna bylo tam zejsc bylo 50C w cieniu
<jacekowski> a nie jak teraz ze ludzie lataja z bombami po ulicach
<jacekowski> i czesciowo mialem wrazenie ze cale te modlitwy 5 razy dziennie to bardziej na pokaz i co ludzie powiedza
<jacekowski> w sumie w polsce tez sa ludzie tak zacofani co to sie przejmuja co ludzie powiedza
<jacekowski> i jeszcze kwestia zachowania na drogach
<jacekowski> kazdy jechal gdzie sie dalo jak sie dalo
<jacekowski> ale, nie bylo dosyc popularnego w polsce "ale ja tu mialem pierwszenstwo"
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-19
<jacekowski> i zachowania popularnego w polsce czyli najpierw klakson i ew. przyspieszyc
<jacekowski> tylko tam kazdy co jak co ale staral sie ostatecznie nie wjechac w kogos
<jacekowski> i najpierw byl unik i hamowanie a potem
<jacekowski> ogolnie tak powinna wygladac zasada ograniczonego zaufania
<dweller> bo wiesz "nam sie nalezy po latach komuny" i "jestem z warszawy, ale sie w niej nie urodzilem i zarabiam duze piniondze"
<elbow> witam z rana
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<buharin> zna sie ktos na java webservice?
<DeXTeD> witam
<Voldenet> jak słyszę webservice, to mną aż trzęsie
<Voldenet> przypomina mi sie jak upierdliwe to jest na windowsach
<ftpd> Cześć.
<qermit> o/
<qermit> co sądzicie o bocie, który miał by swoją bazę danych którą przechowywał by na googledrive albo jakimś dropboxie?
<bastetmilo> qermit: a co nam da taka baza?
<qermit> cały czas się zastanawiam nad perfekcyjnym interfejsem do obsługi
<qermit> tzn obsługi od strony administratora
<bastetmilo> qermit: webowym inerfejsem?
<qermit> powiedzmy
<tomasz__> Witam, znajdzie się ktoś kto pomoże w sprawie samby?
<tomasz__> 2 kompy, na jednym winxp, na drugim ubu, łączone kablem z crossem. Problem w tym, że win widzi serwer samby, ale nie może w eksplorować zasobów, znowu ubu nie widzi nic :/
<tomasz__> firewalle wyłączone na obu komputerach
<tomasz__> smb.conf: http://wklej.org/id/833277/
<tomasz_> Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł odnośnie tej samby?
<Voldenet> a co jest z nia?
<tomasz_> a już Ci piszę
<ftpd> "kablem z crossem"? W 2012? Seriously?
<tomasz_> nie jestem do końca pewny, kwestia taka, że to normalny kabel lan, ale na elektrodzie pisało, że to musi być cross ;)
<tomasz_> nie znam się na kabelkach za bardzo, wiem, że połączenie win-win działało
<tomasz_> wszystko na eth0 leci
<Voldenet> tomasz_: to na pewno nie jest wina kabla
<Voldenet> jesli tylko z samba jest problem
<Voldenet> natomiast nowoczesne urzadzenia maja auto mdix
<Voldenet> mozesz laczyc kablami normalnymi i krosowanymi wsio
<Voldenet> niektore urzadzenia profesjonalne maja to wylaczone domyslnie
<Voldenet> np. od cisco
<Voldenet> ale to sprzet za bardzo duzo kasy, dla bardzo duzej ilosci kompow
<Voldenet> i sieciowka zwykle widzi tego crossa, wiec nie ma problemu
<tomasz_> tutaj chodzi o proste połączenie dwóch komputerów ;)
<Voldenet> a
<tomasz_> w celu wymiany plików
<Voldenet> to musi byc kabel z crossem afair
<Voldenet> a jak ustawiasz sieciowki?
<Voldenet> podsiec sie zgadza w obu kompach?
<tomasz_> już mówię
<tomasz_> na ubu mam ip:198.162.0.1, maska:255.255.255.0
<tomasz_> na winxp ip z końcówką 2 ;)
<tomasz_> ale ping smiga
<tomasz_> i windows widzi ten serwer na ubuntu
<tomasz_> ale nie może się z nim połączyć
<tomasz_> komunikat: \\Serwerek nie jest dostępny. Możesz nie mieć uprawnień do używania tego zasobu sieciowego
<Voldenet> po ip lacz sie
<tomasz_> próbowałem
<tomasz_> to samo
<Voldenet> w ogole w sambie masz autha jakiego?
<Voldenet> bo problem jest taki, ze win 7 NIE POTRAFI DOMYSLNIE laczyc sie z samba
<Voldenet> jesli to win7 -> smb
<Voldenet> musisz pozmieniac zabezpieczenia w win7, zeby mogl sie laczyc z zasobami samby
<tomasz_> to jest winxp
<Voldenet> aha, ok, ok
<tomasz_> już wklejam smb.conf
<tomasz_> http://wklej.org/id/833277/
<tomasz_> to jest smb wygenerowany przez samba_conf
<leo__> Przepraszam, mam pytanie. Jestem nowym uzytkownikiem ubuntu 12,04 i chcialbym przeniesc ikony obszaru powiadamiania (tak to sie chyba nazywa, te na gornym pasku) z prawej na lewa strone. Szukalem w internecie sporo, ale nic nie znalazlem (nawet nie wiem jak dobrze to nazwac). Jest w ogole to mozliwe?
<Voldenet> tomasz_: a dlaczego guest ok ma srednik w sobie?
<DaZ> za mało przepraszasz :v
<Voldenet> tomasz_: dodatkowo gdzie masz udostepnione jakies foldery?
<tomasz_> w sumie nie wiem, ale możliwe że to działa jak hash
<Voldenet> tomasz_: guest ok = yes, read only = yes
<tomasz_> path = /home/tomasz/Wszystko
<Voldenet> ale to dopisujesz w share
<Voldenet> [global] to sa ustawienia serwera
<Voldenet> musisz dopisac share
<Voldenet> np.
<Voldenet> [UdostepnionyFolder]
<Voldenet> path = /home/tomasz/Wszystko
<Voldenet> read only = No
<Voldenet> guest ok = yes
<tomasz_> ok, to już to edytuję
<tomasz_> wszystko przez graficzny konfigurator
<Voldenet> tomasz_: sprawdzaj w /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<Voldenet> co samba robi
<tomasz_> zobaczę jak z tym configiem, a potem zajrzę do logów
<tomasz_> http://wklej.org/id/833300/
<tomasz_> ostatni reset
<tomasz_> i próba połączenia
<tomasz_> chociaż mi się to nie uśmiecha, to chyba przerzucę 50gb danych za pomocą pendrive 8b ;)
<tomasz_> *8gb
<tomasz__> @Voldenet: Dzięki za pomoc ;)
<buharin> zna sie ktos na jawie?
<Puchaty> buharin, a co potrzeba?
<buharin> zastanawiam sie nad takim faktem
<buharin> bo ktos mi kiedys powiedzial ze interfejsy sa potrzebne by programisci nie zapominali implementowac metod
<buharin> no i jeszcze nie musimy dbac o to jaki to jest obiekt
<buharin> i mniej kodu sie produkuje
<buharin> a ostatnio zastanawiam sie nad faktem ze ludzie robia czasm List<Interfejs> nazwa = new List<Obiekt>();
<buharin> czy taka lista jest bardziej wydajna od listy z samymi obiektami
<buharin> Puchaty: what is your mind about it?
<Puchaty> hmmm
<Puchaty> ciekawe pytanie
<Puchaty> co do wydajności to najlepiej sprawdzić to chyba w praktyce
<buharin> a ja chce odpowiedz na juz :D
<Puchaty> zrób interfejs z metodami do liczenia dwóch rzeczy np. 8 liczb pierwszych i w drugiej 20 liczb pierwszych
<Puchaty> Lista interfejsów po tym i bezpośrednio po obiektach
<Puchaty> Moim zdaniem wydajniej pisać po obiektach
<buharin> Puchaty: to po pracy
<Puchaty> Pamięci to na 100% będzie mniej zjadało niż lista interfejsów
<Puchaty> A szybkość trzeba sprawdzić bo nie potrafię sobie jakoś tego wyobrazić
<buharin> kk
<buharin> Puchaty: a co znaczy this(0)?:P
<m477> jezyk?
<m477> buharin: ^
<buharin> m477: Jawa
<m477> troche dziwne, bo this powinno byc zarezerwowanym slowem kluczowym
<m477> chyba ze to jakies wywoalnie obiektu ale nie wiem czy tak mozna :>
<buharin> m477: ja to zobaczylem w jednej klasie
<buharin> koles w konstruktorze tak jakby wywolal sam siebie
<m477> no to chyba tak mozna
<m477> troche bez sensu
<buharin> Jawa tylko z pozoru wydaje sie byc prosta a tak naprawde jest duzo bardziej skomplikowana niz C i Assembler
<m477> ta lol, C nie jest skomplikowane
<bastetmilo> buharin: ale wiesz, że Jawa to taki motocykl? I wyspa?
<buharin> bastetmilo: nie mądrz sie :P
<bastetmilo> a własnie, że będę.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jestes?
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> i czołem.
<bastetmilo> Kto oprócz Wizarda zna dobrze rosyjski tutaj? :)
<dweller> a ktos jest jeszcze tak stary?
<bastetmilo> Ja jestem, ale nie miałam rosyjskiego.
<cameledon> siema czarodzieje.
<Belzebub> hejo
<cameledon> wyskakuje mi błąd przy próbie odtworzenia muzyki w gmusicbrowser
<cameledon> W tej instalacji GStreamera brakuje wtyczki. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135
<cameledon> chodzi o kodek?
<Belzebub> o moduł perla
<cameledon> znalazłem coś takiego: Kodeki
<cameledon> Programy multimedialne domyślnie zainstalowane w Ubuntu używają bibliotek Gstreamer.
<cameledon> Możesz je zainstalować za pomocą Synaptic lub w Terminalu wydając polecenie:
<cameledon> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-pitdll
<cameledon> gstramer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<cameledon> gstreamer0.10-ugly-multiverse
<ftpd> cameledon: gstreamer-plugins-ugly i gstreamer-plugins-bad doinstaluj.
<ftpd> Mimo nazwy ;-)
<cameledon> właśnie to robię :)
<cameledon> dzięki pany.
<cameledon> bo po wpisaniu w synaptic gstreamer wyskoczyło dużo syfu, ale po dodaniu hasła perl wyskoczyło tylko to o czym mówisz
<cameledon> jeszcze raz dzięki ;]
<Gniewko> wiecie może do czego służy nomodeset?
<bastetmilo> Kto chce iść jutro na TEDx we Wrocławiu - oddam swoje miejsce :)
<Gniewko> nomodeset co to takiego?
<julek> wylacza kms
<Guest76757> Hej
<krisss117> cześć, proszę o pomoc w zainstalowaniu drukarki sieciowej na ubuntu
<krisss117> drukarka na IP Lexmark 6575, pod windows działa dobrze,a pod Linux nie chce zadziałać
<krisss117> nie mogę znaleźć sterowników
<krisss117> ani tego jak sterowniki z windy wgrać na linuź
<krisss117> linuź
<Guest76757> Mi padł monitor LCD.
<Guest76757> Mam tęczowe pasy
<Guest76757> z matrycą OK
<bastetmilo> krisss117: na pewno nie ma sterowników pod Linuksa? Na hamerykanskiej stronie Lexmarka patrzyłes? :)
<krisss117> tak
<lisu> sieciówka powinna po rawie działać - IPP
<krisss117> tylko Windows i Mac
<lisu> krisss117: patrz za plikami ppd ewentualnie do niej - podejdą te z mac'a
<krisss117> ściągnąć te sterowniki z Maca ?
<lisu> a pewnie, zobacz to tam jest w środku w sterach
<lisu> krisss117: ale jakie usługi masz na drukarni sieciowej odpalone? w sensie, jakim protokołem to to ci smiga?
<krisss117> hmm szczerze to nie wiem jak mogę to sprawdzić :/
<lisu> poczytajke bierzesz do drukarki i naduszasz odpowiednie przyciski na drukarce i drukuje ci menu i ustawienia drukarki -> różnie, w zaleznosci od producenta i modelu
<lisu> krisss117: ale ogólnie to musze przyznać, ze lexmark i linux, to chyba tylko 1 litere w nazwie mają wspólną.
<krisss117> w menu drukarki nie mam informacji o uruchomionych usługach
<Guest76757> Lexmark jak to mówię , bo mam drukarkę w szkole jest do dupy
<Guest76757> HP jest dobre , bo są stery do Linuxa
<gjm> Boże. Zippa, wyjdź.
<Guest76757> nie ja
<gjm> Ty.
<Guest76757> Nie
<gjm> Zaraz Cię zbanuję i na co Ci to, nie możesz zmądrzeć?
<Guest76757> Nie,masz jakieś do mnie zawsze jakieś wonty
<krisss117> jest jakiś sposób na wgranie sterów od winy ?
<krisss117> do linuxa ?
<krisss117> od tej drukarki ?
<gjm> Do drukarki? Nie.
<lisu> krisss117: podpowiem ci tyle, ze z tego co na szybko przeczytałem, jak sciagniesz stery pod maca, zamontujesz sobie plik dmg możliwe, ze znajdziesz tam pliki ppd, za pomocą których już odpalisz drukarnię pod cups.
<gjm> krisss117: Obawiam się że nie ma możliwości zainstalowania tej drukarki pod linuksem.
<lisu> krisss117: kombinuj. Ja kombinowałem z lexmark x1190 i tylko druk udało mi się odpalić, a skanera niestety nie. lexmark 4530 również nie odpaliłem na linuxie, za to x3650 śmiga bardzo ładnie, z612 też smiga luks.
<lisu> no, po dobranocce, pora na browara
<lisu> czołem
<Guest76757> czołem
<Guest76757> I am sexi and Hipster
<Guest76757> :p
<Guest76757> cio tam ludziska
<Guest76757> A ja odkryłem ideologie po co trampki za 300 zł
<Guest76757> jak do lasu nie zabardzo chodzić
<inzaghi89> doberek
<buharin> hej mam taki skrypt napisany
<buharin> w ktorym sa zdefiniowane funkcje w bashu
<buharin> mozna jakos je wywolac z konsoli?
<ChaosEngine> buharin: source skrypt.sh; functionCall();
<buharin> ChaosEngine, dzieki :P
<buharin> mozna przypomniec ta strzalka oznacza >> dopisz na koncu pliku a jesli nie istnieje to nic
<buharin> a ta > utworz nowy i zapisz
<buharin> albo nadpisz
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> a nie, czekaj
<Voldenet> >> oznacza "dopisz na końcu pliku"
<Voldenet> ale jeśli pliku nie ma, to oznacza to co >
<Voldenet> bo >> oznacza tylko "dojedź na koniec pliku i dopiero pisz"
<buharin> ok
<buharin> a sleep 90m
<buharin> to znaczy 90minut czekania?
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> Tak, sleep 36525d oznacza "śpij 100 lat"
<Voldenet> zanim zapytasz
<Voldenet> pierwszy tutaj napisałem
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-20
<lisu> powitać
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<ChaosEngine> ave
<beboj> do laczenia sie przez wvdiala moim wbudowanym modemem potrzebuje dodatkowo jakis cukierkow?
<buharin> hej mam pytanie jesli zle wpisze komende i pojawi sie potem taki znaczek >
<buharin> to co wpisac by z tego wyjsc
<beboj> nacisnij jednoczesnie ctrl + c
<eshlox> ctrl+c
<buharin> myslalem ze cos mozna wpisac
<buharin> ale ok
<buharin> :P
<eshlox> można ` i enter ;-)
<eshlox> bo pewnie o ` chodzi ;->
<jacekowski> beboj: nie
<jacekowski> beboj: sterowniki
<jacekowski> beboj: a z tym kiepsko bedzie jak to jest winmodem
<buharin> a moze jeszcze pod pytam bo poprawiam skrypt w bashu po kims i koles robil cp costam a potem dal sleep rozumiem ze jesli cos sie robi w tle to trzeba dac sleep?
<buharin> bo inaczej zacznie dalej wykonywac
<beboj> ahm
<beboj> to nei bedzie tragedii to sierra gobi 2000 5620
<buharin> beboj: ze co?:D
<beboj> pisalem o swojej karcie :)
<jacekowski> beboj: a i pppd potrzebujesz
<jacekowski> ale to chyba wvdial wciagnie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ping
<beboj> jacekowski: ta tylko stery mi zostaly
<Markness> dlaczego ja musze siedziec na oprogramowaniu biurowym z nauczycielem ktory twierdzi ze idzie szukac internetu w sali obok?! poziom nauczania w technikach jest mierny...
<jacekowski> beboj: jak to normalny modem to powinno go wykryc i dzialac normalnie
<jacekowski> beboj: i pod jakims /dev/ttyXXX bedzie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ping
<Mikato> czesc
<Mikato> uzywa ktos z was libre office?
<Puchaty> Mikato, tak a co?
<Mikato> mam problem z napisaniem pewnej rzeczy
<Puchaty> Używam tego okolicznościowo ale może uda mi się pomóc
<Mikato> w moim pages na maku jest cos takiego jak wstawianie pola tekstowego, gdzie jak to zrobie i napisze cos wn nim to potem moge to pole tekstowe dowolnie przemieszczac po dokumencie, czy w libre office jest cos takiego?
<beboj> jacekowski: ta tu go mam [   22.058957] usb 1-1.6: Qualcomm USB modem converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Mikato> poza tym jak sie ustawia marginesy dokumentu?
<Puchaty> marginesy da się ustawić :)
<Puchaty> a pola tekstowego zaraz poszukam
<beboj> jacekowski: po tym mi go nei widzi - sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf czy;i nie mam sterownika
<Mikato> i jak?
<Mikato> z tym polem tekstowym?
<Mikato> moze jest cos innego tylko ze robi to samo?
<jacekowski> beboj: nie, wvdial szuka tylko po /dev/ttySX
<jacekowski> beboj: musisz recznie skonfigurowac
<Puchaty> Mikato, kiedyś coś takiego tu widziałem ale teraz znaleźć nie mogę
<Puchaty> LibreOffice jest dość rozbudowane
<Puchaty> Musisz sam poszukać ale myślę, że znajdziesz odpowiednik
<Mikato> cholera
<Mikato> potrezbuje w nim zrobic cos takiego lub podobnego http://i.imgur.com/XT7R1.jpg
<bastetmilo> Mikato: zrób w Gimpie :P
<bastetmilo> będzie szybciej.
<Mikato> no wlasnie musi byc format doc lub ten z libre office, bo to co widzisz to ja juz mam w pdffie
<Mikato> zrobione w pages i wyesportowane wlasnie do pdfu
<Puchaty> hmm w M$ Office i w LibreOffice na 100% są takie wolno latające pola tekstowe
<Puchaty> tylko musisz sobie zainstalować i poszukać
<Mikato> no mam libre ofice tylko nie wiem gdzie to latajace pole sie znajduje
<Puchaty> a to może porób sobie elementy w gimpie i wrzuć jako obrazy do dokumentu *.odt
<Puchaty> :)
<Mikato> pojebane programy
<Mikato> w pages to zajmje chwile
<Puchaty> Tu pewnie też tylko trzeba wiedzieć gdzie to jest i jak się nazywa.
<Matan> Mikato: lol n00b
<Mikato> ?
<Matan> mati75: być?
<bastetmilo> Mikato: tutaj nie przeklinamy.
<Mikato> jak nie przeklinamy to moze pomagamy?
<beboj> jacekowski: kurcze nie moge znalezc zadnego how to jak to zrobic :(
<beboj> ktorego bym rozumial w dodatku
<beboj> jacekowski: setserial /dev/ttySx autoconfig
<beboj> /dev/ttySx: No such file or directory
<Mikato> dobra pytanie z innej beczki open office jakie ma rozszerzenie pliku?
<jacekowski> beboj: nie ttyS
<jacekowski> beboj: ttyUSB0
<jacekowski> beboj: nie uzywaj autoconfiga
<jacekowski> beboj: ew. jak juz musisz
<jacekowski> beboj: to sudo mv /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/ttyS0
<jacekowski> beboj: tzn. najpierw sudo rm /dev/ttyS0
<jacekowski> beboj: i wtedy autoconfig
<jacekowski> beboj: i potem recznie poprawic na ttyUSB w configu
<jacekowski> beboj: i potem reboot zeby sie urzadzenia przywrocily tak jak byly
<bastetmilo> Mikato: odt
<Mikato> juz znalazlem...
<beboj> jacekowski: kurcze no nie moge ruszyc tego , zamienilem te pliki ale po komendzie sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0
<beboj> Cannot get serial info: Invalid argument
<beboj> to sam wypluwa dla autoconfiga
<buharin> potrzebuje znawcy javy
<lisu> jeździłem kiedyś na jawce x], ale zeby ją znac... nie, za duzo powieziane ;]
<Znudzon> Witam. Mam problem z zainstalowaniem drukarki sieciowej pod ubuntu. Wszystko jest niby ok ... zainstalowałem sterowniki ze storny producenta ( brother 7070DW) . Przesyła plik do drukarki ... ta go odbiera ,ale nie chce go wydrukować. Pod windą działa jak trzeba. Jakieś pomysły ?
<lisu> powitać,
<lisu> sieciowa? ping'a masz do drukarki?
<Znudzon> mam
<Znudzon> Drukarka odbiera plik .. i przechodzi dalej w stan oczekiwania . Pomijając druk
<lisu> o0
<lisu> to to nie wiem, zrestartuj cups, ldconfig odpal
<Znudzon> Myślalem ,że to wina drukarki ,ale pod iOS i Windą drukuje normalnie
<lisu> moze źle uri podałeś?
<lisu> różnie z tym bywa
<Znudzon> Jest ok . Inaczej bym chyba pinga nie miał ...chyba ,że mylę pojęcia
<lisu> uri nie ma nic wspólnego z icmp
<lisu> no może taki mały szczególik, jak adres
<bastetmilo> Znudzon: masz problem ze spacjami. Popraw się.
<Znudzon> faktycznie pisze, że mam niepoprawne uri. Jak mogę sobie z tym poradzić?
<lisu> pomyśl. wymyśl, zlokalizuj, znajdź poprawne uri urządzenia drukującego.
<ftpd> PW na forum mudowym: http://wklej.org/id/833923/
<Puchaty> ftpd widać, że nowy
<Belzebub> killall -9 ftpd
<Belzebub> ;D
<ftpd> Belzebub: killall: Operattion not permitted.
<gjm> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej
<beboj> jacekowski: po tym - beboj@obcy:/etc$ sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0
<beboj> /dev/ttyS0, UART: unknown, Port: 0x03f8, IRQ: 4
<beboj> jak przejsc do ostatniego kroku?
<beboj> podmieniilem wczesniej , ustawilem na /ttyS0
<mati75> Matan: co ejst?
<soee> pomozecie?
<bastetmilo> soee: z czym mamy pomóc?
<honzo> hey potrzebuje pomocy z xbmc
<honzo> moze mi ktos pomoc
<honzo> ??
<pakos> jak zadasz konkretne pytanie to moze ktos sie skusi
<honzo> ok pytanie dotyczy konkretnie o lirc, jak ustawic go pod xbmc by działały dwa piloty (jeden z RC a drugi na potrzerwień
<honzo> i czy ktos potrafi mi pomoc z iplexem w xbmc?
<honzo> bo probowałem sił z tym patchowaniem ale niestety nie daje rady;/
<qermit> o/
<Stirlitz>  qermit co tam?
<qermit> a nic
<qermit> byłem dziś w pracy w ciągu dnia
<qermit> :)
<Stirlitz> a fork?
<qermit> żyje
<qermit> jutro mają wsadzić ją do kuwety
<Stirlitz> no!
<Stirlitz> to wszystkiego dobrego, radochę będziesz jeszcze miał.
<Stirlitz> "Tato ta żyrafa siedzi tak posągowo, pewnie patrzy na orzła"
<Stirlitz> Orzł to nie literówka.
<Stirlitz> Bawił się ktoś iptablesami z geo?
<Stirlitz> jej http://www.movikantirevo.com/
<qermit> Stirlitz: chodzi tobie o gelolokalizacje?
<Stirlitz> qermit, no mniej wiecej, cos pobieżnie przejrzałem, ale np cos takiego jak tylko europa jest możliwe bez miliona regułek?
<qermit> Stirlitz: europa jest zarządzana przez RIPE tak?
<qermit> http://www.joewein.de/sw/ip-v4-ranges.htm
<qermit> Stirlitz: a do czego chcesz użyć?
<Stirlitz> nie chcę, tzn nie ja przyjmować żadnych połączeń spoza EU
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: /8 bloki sa dzielone pomiedzy kazdego RIRa
<jacekowski> masz RIPE, APNIC, ARIN z najwiekszych
<jacekowski> ostatecznie potrzebujesz moze 60-100 regulek
<jacekowski> a jak nie, to jest geoip modul do iptables
<jacekowski> ale lepiej w sumie http://www.iana.org/assignments/ipv4-address-space/ipv4-address-space.xml
<jacekowski> i te ca sa zarzadzane przez RIPE wrzucic do iptables
<Stirlitz> e nie, to musi być proste, może byc płatne.
<Stirlitz> albo sie samo aktualizować
<jacekowski> ale co sie samo aktualizowac
<jacekowski> przydzialy ipv4 juz sie nie zmienia
<qermit> Stirlitz: jaką wydajność pakietów potrzebujesz?
<qermit> tzn PPS
<Stirlitz> to nie ma znaczenia
<jacekowski> wiec bierzesz ta liste i piszesz lacznie 23 regulki
<jacekowski> i masz caly ruch z EU wybrany
<jacekowski> a jak cie wydajnosc nie obchodzi, to modul geoip do iptables
<jacekowski> ale w twoim przypadku to moim zdaniem lepiej te 23 regulki napisac
<Stirlitz> uhm, faktycznie.
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, dalej u tych wisillachów jesteś?
<leo__> czesc
<leo__> da sie zapisac w 12.04 jasnosc obrazu?
<DaZ> przyszedł i wyszedł
<DaZ> no co za nub
<DaZ> :c
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-21
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: sisillachow?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: wisillachow?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<qermit> o/
<m477> ale zimno :(
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jestes czy nie?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen BlessJah
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: BlessJah was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 week, 0 days, 20 hours, 40 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <BlessJah> no właśnie
<jacekowski> oO
<bastetmilo> oj, może się coś stalo :(
<bastetmilo> odpukać w niemalowane - miejmy nadzieje, że to tylko foch
<jacekowski> blessjah pts/6        host-81-190-238- Fri Sep 21 01:32 - 08:55  (07:23)
<jacekowski> blessjah pts/0        host-81-190-238- Fri Sep 21 01:48 - 02:06  (00:18)
<jacekowski> logowal sie do mnie na ssh
<bastetmilo> czyli wszystko OK
<jacekowski> no na ircu mnie ignoruje
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: zawsze możesz wysłać e-mail. Albo na xmpp spróbować.
<CXIV> Witam
<CXIV> Czy jeżeli zainstaluję wersję i386 na 64 bit CPU to będą tego jakieś tragiczne konsekwencje?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sup?
<gjm> Re.
<CXIV> Muszę zainstalować ubuntu na antycznym PC z dyskiem 8 MB/s read/write , lepiej będzie mi użyć EXT2 czy EXT4?
<CXIV> Ze swapem wogóle nie nadaje się do pracy.
<CXIV> Hmm
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: grasz dzis z nami w tanki?
<BlessJah> nie
<bastetmilo> ma być więcej osób z #gentoo-pl
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> o.
 * qermit zepsuty
<qermit> co tutaj takie puchy
<ftpd> Siema.
 * ftpd powrócił.
<gjm> Nie strasz.
<gjm> ftpd: http://pastebin.com/DyRt8Y6r
<gjm> Widziałeś? (:
<ftpd> gjm: Lol.
<gjm> Bieda.
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> wie ktos może czy da sie przez ssh uruchomić program dla działającej sesji xów - nie zdalnie w sensie ssh user@serwer -X
<grek1> tylko coś jak export display: displayi innego usera
<grek1> chodzi o możliwość uruchomienia aplikacji wewnątrz trwającej sesji desktopowej
<lisu> oho, kolejny haxor ;]
<BlessJah> $ ssh 127.0.0.1 DISPLAY=:1 chromium
<m477> no chakóry
<BlessJah> w ogóle to cześć wszystkim
<mayesto> Witam wszystkich, czy ktoś korzysta z gammu i w miare go ogarnia?
<Ashiren> :o
<qermit> ftpd: chcesz zobaczyć zdjęcie dziecka?
<Ashiren> :O
<Tombus> Witam
<mayesto> powitać
<Tombus> Mam pytanko. Instaluje LUBUNTU od jakis 3 godzin ;) Na Siemens Futro s300. potrwa to troche jeszcze? :) sory za brak pl znakow...
<kretu> 3 dni
<szkodnik> hello
<szkodnik> jest bastetmilo ?
<szkodnik> ubuntu 3 godziny..?
<szkodnik> na moim zabytku instalowal sie z pol godziny max
<lisu> szkodnik: wtszedł.
<lisu> wyszedł. * -. w sensie ten co pytał.
<kretu> niecierpliwy jakiś
<matt__> siema
<matt__> ktoś z was ma zainstalowane ubuntu 12.04 na laptopie ?
<matt__> pytam bo strasznie przegrzewa mi sprzęt,
<matt__> często sie przycina i temp proca to 60 stopni gdzie na win7 mam 45
<Belzebub> laptop-mode-tools kę?
<matt__> mam menedzera zarządzania energią
<matt__> druga sprawa to mam problem, ze zdefiniowaniem vuze jako domylsnego programu do pobierania
<matt__> nie moge nigdzie go znaleźć w plkach
<Wilczek> matt__: /usr/bin/vuze?
<matt__> zgadza się
<matt__> ale po wskazaniu scieżki np w operze nie włącza się
<matt__> wróce jeszcze do systemu, też wam się tak straszenie tnie system
<matt__> całkiem inaczej działało mi ubuntu 10.10 czy 11.04 na laptopie a 12.04 to istna zawiecha
<matt__> flash w firefox'ie czy operze nie wyrabia już przy paru zakładkach plus do tego youtube
<matt__> istny myśliciel
<DaZ> bo flasz ssie dupe
<DaZ> plugin on demand i tyle ;v
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: jestem
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ! w końcu!
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, oc na priv, musze sie koms pochwalic, a chlopy znowu beda jeczec, ze nudze :D
<Stirlitz> jak masz nowe cycki to posłuchamy bez marudzenia.
<Stirlitz> qermit, poka.
<szkodnik> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-22
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> Cześć.
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/yFWj7.jpg ← HAHAHA
<qermit> Stirlitz: zdjecia dziecka? A masz g+?
<bastetmilo> qermit: a masz jakies nowe fotki?
<qermit> no jest ich troche
<qermit> bastetmilo: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/115020873805019801384/albums/5790686053918865617
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d3d9qfm> (at plus.google.com)
<qermit> bastetmilo: działa ten szajs+?
<bastetmilo> qermit: działa.
<szkodnik> nie mam g+ i nie zobacze :(
<szkodnik> sliczne :)
<szkodnik> czeba isc do pracy :<
<deltafoxtrot> Witam Panie i Panow:)
<qermit> o/
<deltafoxtrot> Poszukuje pomocy przy Ubuntu 12.04. Przeszukalem juz watki w internecie, forum ubuntu.com takze (zrobilem tak jak kazali nadal nie dziala). Mianowicie chodzi o netbooka Acer aspire One  722 i mikrofon, ktory jest wbudowany
<deltafoxtrot> Kamera dziala, mikrofon nie
<deltafoxtrot> zmienilem ustawienia alsy ale dalej cisza
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: a to przez pulse nie powinno sie robic?
<deltafoxtrot> no wlasnie na ubuntu.com kaza przerabiac alse
<gjm> deltafoxtrot: alsamixer i sprawdź czy nie jest wyciszony.
<deltafoxtrot> nie jest.
<gjm> Chętnie bym zobaczył skrina bo kiedyś też myślałem że nie jest a był.
<deltafoxtrot> wiesz co zastanawia mnie w tej chwili jedno
<deltafoxtrot> bo mam mic i mic1 i wyciszone aczkolwiek jako na off natomiast mic boost jest na 100
<gjm> "mic boost" to wzmocnienie, czyli jak masz mikrofon na 0 a wzmocnienie na 100 to i tak będzie 0.
<deltafoxtrot> tylko ze najciekawsze ze tamtych nie da sie podglosnic bo sa zablokowane
<gjm> Kliknij "M" jak na nie najedziesz.
<gjm> deltafoxtrot: http://i.imgur.com/i0DgE.png
<gjm> Coś w tym stylu.
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: a jeszcze wcisnij F4 czy jakies cos i przejdz do opcji urządzeń nagrywania
<qermit> bo teraz jesteś w odtwarzaniu
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: moze musisz wybrac zrodlo dzwieku, bo masz np z cd albo z wejscia mikrofonowego
<gjm> No, tam tam może mieć przestawione na "Line".
<deltafoxtrot> wiesz co nawet jesli naciskam m jak najade na mirofony to i tak dupa nie zmienia sie ustaiwenie
<gjm> Zrób tak jak napisał qermit.
<deltafoxtrot> czekaj zaraz puszcze screena
<qermit> gjm: line to wejście do nagrywania z innych urządzeń, przeważnie niebieskie
<gjm> Wiem.
<gjm> Kręcę się trochę w audio.
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: jak nie bedziesz umial, to zainstalować windowsa bedziesz musiał :)
<gjm> (:
<qermit> gjm: jak winyl?
<gjm> Też.
<qermit> czyli w kółko i bez sensu
<gjm> :D
<gjm> No winyl się kiedyś kończy.
<deltafoxtrot> http://imgur.com/OxV6D
<deltafoxtrot> nie no polapac sie polapie ale ktorys z Was chcial scrina
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: wcisnij F4
<qermit> i dajj screena
<deltafoxtrot> tia nagrywanie chwila
<szkodnik> umm na pewno wsadziles wtyczke w dobra dziurke?
<qermit> szkodnik: erotomanka
<deltafoxtrot> http://imgur.com/JZhuY
<deltafoxtrot> ty a jak w dobra dziurke moi drodzy jak tutaj nie mam dziurek, bo to mikrofon wbudowany
<Ashiren> :o
<deltafoxtrot> qermit tu cos pierdzielil o kolorach ale Cie sory zlalem, bo widzialem ze ni tu nic nie pasi
<gjm> Twój laptop to Lenovo?
<deltafoxtrot> acer aspire one 722
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: a jak wcisniesz spacje na mic1 albo mic?
<deltafoxtrot> to jedynie oznaczy jako capture ale nadal na zero
<tajwanuser> cze
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: a w czym sprawdzasz że sie nagrywa dzwiek albo nie?
<deltafoxtrot> padniesz jak Ci powiem ze w skypie:D
<gjm> Spróbuj czegoś z tego: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131170/how-to-get-microphone-to-work-on-acer-aspire-one-722
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cw2f58r> (at askubuntu.com)
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: ile masz lat?
<deltafoxtrot> qermit dobra czekaj czekaj bo wlasnie sprawdzalem i niby dziala, tylko ze jest cholerny poglos takie klikanie
<deltafoxtrot> Przekliniak czytalem to
<deltafoxtrot> duzo za duzo jak na zabawe ubuntu
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: bo masz za duży micbost
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: i może jeszcze pentle zwrotną mogłes sobie włączyć
<gjm> "pętlę"
<deltafoxtrot> tia
<deltafoxtrot> dobra pobawie sie
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61289/how-to-verify-if-my-microphone-input-is-dead-or-ubuntu-not-detected-it-yet-i-ca
<qermit> deltafoxtrot: z tym sobie potestuj
<deltafoxtrot> dziekuje Panowie milego dnia:)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cclouzg> (at askubuntu.com)
<deltafoxtrot> hmm mogles od razu rzucic aduacity:d
<deltafoxtrot> *AUDACITY
<deltafoxtrot> dzieki
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hej, i jak robimy drugie meet.ubuntu Wrocław czy nie? :)
<CookieM> człowiek z Wrocławia zostaje wiceprezesem Opera Software ASA http://www.pcworld.pl/news/385541/Opera.Software.ma.nowego.wiceprezesa.Jest.nim.Krystian.Kolondra.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cqq23hf> (at www.pcworld.pl)
<beboj> uzylem tego poradnika - http://securit.se/en/2012/03/guide-sa-har-far-du-gobi-2000-wireless-modem-att-fungera-ubuntu-12-04/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dyefzj9> (at securit.se)
<beboj> i nadal nie widzi mojego modemu ani nm ani wvdial
<beboj> jest tylko w lusb
<beboj> network manager nie widzi moich sieci wifi ,dodam ze uzywam fluxboxa
<gjm> To Wi-Fi czy 3G w końcu?
<beboj> zalezy mi na 3g
<beboj> ale nie widzi tez wifi
<beboj> nie moge ruszyc tego modemu sierra gobi 2000 za nic
<beboj> widzi go system ale klienty go nie lapia
<beboj> wifi jest nieistotne teraz.
<gjm> beboj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593581
<CookieM> we Wrocławiu matka sprzedała swoje dziecko: http://www.polskatimes.pl/artykul/662093,brzuch-wynajme-dziecko-sprzedam-tak-jak-malzenstwo-m-z,id,t.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cmcjk88> (at www.polskatimes.pl)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<CookieM> http://tinyurl.com/suodkie-lenistwo
<Ashiren> :3
<CookieM>  =^.^=
<Voldenet> CookieM: wiesz, jak dla mnie taki handel dziećmi to nic złego
<Voldenet> Ok, jeśli trafiłoby to dziecko na jakiegoś dewianta albo pedofila, to wtedy sąd się należy
<CookieM> mi to tylko trąci taką piosenką De Mono 'Wszystko jest na sprzedaż'
<beboj> dalej nic
<beboj> widzi mi lsusb ale w ifconfig tego modemu nie ma jak ppp0
<beboj> *jako
<beboj> pozatym w tym poscie to sa windowsowe sterowniki z lenovo ja mam della
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: na razie to ja się chce przperowadzić i wszystkie kroki są podejmowane w tym właśnie celu jak na razie
<Quintasan> przeprowadzić*
<beboj> nooooo
<beboj> wkoncu widzi modem
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: ale Ty juz miałeś byc przeprowadzony 2 dni temu
<Quintasan> bastetmilo: Miałem
<Quintasan> Ale $RZECZY się stały
<bastetmilo> o.
<Quintasan> najwcześniej cokolwiek będę działał po pierwszym tygodniu na uczelni
<Quintasan> muszę jeszcze wyjazd na UDS sobie obczaić
<dawid> cześć
<Guest92890> czesć
<Guest92890> jakiego debiana zainstalować na i686?
<Ashiren> debiana? :O
<Guest92890> tak
<Ashiren> jesli pytasz o architekture to x86
<Guest92890> procesor amd athlon 64x2 4859e
<Ashiren> 2 rdzenie ma?
<Guest92890> 4850e
<Guest92890> tak
<Ashiren> to na 99.9% jest to x86_64 tudziez AMD64
<Guest92890> ale większość aplikacji i systemów właśnie mi to odrzuca
<Guest92890> i w tym problem
<Guest92890> amd64 na pewno nie
<Guest92890> odrzuca  zawsze
<Ashiren> jak odrzuca?
<Ashiren> 64bitowy pojdzie na x86 i x86_64/amd64
<Guest92890> no wyskakuje że nieodpowiednia architektura procka
<Guest92890> np. backtracka  5 instalowałem na x86 i nie dało sie
<Ashiren> moze cos z wykrywaniem skopane, bo na bank powinno pojsc
<CookieM> to spróbuj wersji 32-bitowej
<Guest92890> o teraz coś wykryłem ciekawego
<Guest92890> zaraz napisze
<Guest92890> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU,but only detected an i686 CPU
<Guest92890> przy uruchomianiu na virualu backtracka
<Quintasan> To nie możesz mieć takiego procesora
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> virtual?
<Quintasan> lol
<Guest92890> virtualbox
<Ashiren> argh
<CookieM> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P6_%28microarchitecture%29
<Guest92890> a jak wpisuje w terminalu arch to wychodzi i686
<Quintasan> to sprawdź w konfiguracji czy Twoja wirtualna maszyna używa więcej niż jednego rdzenia i czy się identyfikuje jako x84_64
<Ashiren> to trzeba w virtualboxie zmienic ustawienia jak on cpu ma rozpoznowac
<Guest92890> ale ja ogólnie chce zainstalować debiana i nwm jaką mam wybrać arch
<Guest92890> bo i686 dla debiana nie ma
<Guest92890> a na ubuntu aplikacje x86-64 ani amd64 nie działają
<Ashiren> i386 albo x86
<Guest92890> aha a które bardziej? bo jednaktroche to waży i przy 2mb/s troche sie debian ściąga
<Guest92890> a czasu tracić nie chce
<Guest92890> przynajmniej na ściaganie
<Ashiren> to powinno byc to samo
<Ashiren> ogolnie architektura 32bitowa podawana jest jako x86 albo i*86
<Guest92890> aha ok dzięki wszystkim za pomoc
<Guest92890> ale ja mam 64bitowy pprocek
<Ashiren> 64bitowy odpali 32bitowy
<Ashiren> a podawany jest jako x86_64 badz amd64
<Guest92890> wiem ale wydajność bedzie gorsza
<Guest92890> ok sproboje i napisze co wyszło
<Guest92890> jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc
<Olgierd> Hejoza!
<CookieM> cześć Olgierd wazzup?
<beboj> wvdial widzi moj modem elegancko network manager to samo
<ftpd> No to 'elegancko'.
<beboj> natomiast gdy proboja sie polaczyc nie jest wstanie nawiazac polaczenia
<beboj> :P
<beboj> oto co pokazuje wvdial
<beboj> http://pastebin.com/sBQ8GRzR
<gjm> A NM? Bo nie kumam wvdial'a.
<beboj> nm widzi tez modem
<beboj> ladnie znosi caly konfig
<beboj> po czym probuej sie laczyc
<beboj> i ostatecznie mu sie nie udaje po tam 30 sekundach
<beboj> dodam ze nie mam w ifconfigu caly czas widocznego interfejsu ppp0 co jest dziwne
<beboj> moze to ma jakis wplyw
<beboj> wogole nm mi sie sypie po jakims czasie iw ogole nei dziala prawidlow nie wiem czy to nie ma zwiazku z fluxboxem
<beboj> ciagle pluje ze gtk jest to jakie powinno byc
<beboj> *nie to
<gjm> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/22/1319216/ubuntu-will-now-have-amazon-ads-pre-installed?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/97m4k34> (at yro.slashdot.org)
<gjm> LOL
<beboj>  uzywa ktos fluxboxa?
<ftpd> Ja.
<ftpd> Używałem.
<ftpd> Długie lata.
<beboj> i jak sie sprawowal nm na tym
<beboj> bo mi po 2h przestal dzialac
<ftpd> Co to jest nm?
<beboj> network manager
<ftpd> Jakiś wewnętrzny tool ubuntu?
<beboj> uzywam nm applet
<beboj> bo tylko tak da sie tego uzywac na fluxie
<ftpd> To nie wiem, ja miałem na gentoo fluxboksa. I nie używałem jakichś gui do tak prostych rzeczy, jak ifconfig.
<beboj> no ja mam problem z wewnetrznym modemem
<beboj> i probuje go odpalic na czymkolwiek
<beboj> a ostatnio rzecza jaka mi sie chce to uruchomienie go poprzec interfaces...
<beboj> ale chyba bede zmuszony i tego sprobowac
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> nie obchodzę
<ftpd> Nikt normalny nie obchodzi. A pisanie tego dzień w dzień jest po prostu przykre.
<Ashiren> :<
<ftpd> beboj: A tak w sumie, to po co Ci modem w XXI wieku?
<beboj> mobilnosc , mam wszedzie 3g przy vzem jestem mocno zabiegany
<beboj> mam czas na bucie przy kompie moze ze 2 h dziennie + 6 h na sen nie mam wyboru
<beboj> ale pobawie se z antenami main/aux mpze to jest przyczyna, kupilem wwan odzielnie i dziele to z wlanem
<ftpd> A, to jest modem gsm!
<ftpd> :P
<beboj> Jak
<beboj> to? :)
<ftpd> No myślałem, że taki na rj11.
<ftpd> :P
<Stirlitz> beboj, dalej ci toto nie działa? ja to chyba miałem szczęście zamontowałem, nm zapytał sie jaki operator i zadziałało. Nawet apnów nie trzeba znać.
<Stirlitz> qermit, poka bobasa.
<ftpd> Ojaaaa.
<ftpd> :P
<Stirlitz> :)
<beboj> ten w kazdym razie to Qualcomm Gobi 2000 Multimode 3g Gps Mobile Broadband 5620
<Stirlitz> beboj, to minipci?
<beboj> tak
<beboj> uzylem driverow pod lenovo i go widzi choc mam della ale problem jest albo gdzies z configiem albo z tymi kablami od anteny..
<beboj> powinien sie laczyc bez anteny jak wlan?
<Stirlitz> http://allegro.pl/karta-wifi-dell-inspiron-1501-fv-gw-i2592471838.html
<Stirlitz> 2 dychy i pozbywasz sie problemów
<beboj> ee wole sie pomeczyc :p ale thx za linka
<beboj> ostatecznie pojde w cos pod 4g czyli wiecej problemow
<Stirlitz> Antena jest w obudowie, masz dwa złącza. Chyba ze masz na odwrót to nie zadziała.
<beboj> moga byc te od wlanu?
<Stirlitz> Przynajmniej w moim dellu, miejsce na karte sim było, nie było za to samego modemu.
<Stirlitz> beboj, nie mogą, chociaż sa takie hybrydowe karty.
<beboj> kurcze to mam ta same sytuacje ,kabli pod wwan nie widze
<beboj> a moglbys jakas hybrydke zarzucic? moze sie skusze nie mam czasu i ochoty rozbierac do ekranu wszystkiego
<Stirlitz> beboj, jak podłaczyłem na odwrót te anteny to było tak jak u ciebie, nie łączyło się.
<Stirlitz> Może to jest jakis trop.
<Stirlitz> Ja bym na twoim miejscu kupił jakąś bezproblemowa kartę, tym bardziej że za grosze.
<beboj> mhm, sprawdze te kable i pomysle o karcie ale to dziwne bo ta co mam jest pod delle..
<Stirlitz> beboj, ja ma taką, http://www.amazon.co.uk/WIRELESS-5550-Broadband-Mini-Card-Wireless/dp/B005V0B38C
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7qxzeru> (at www.amazon.co.uk)
<beboj> heh myslalem nad ta karta..
<szkodnik> hello
<gjm> Cześć szkodnik.
<ftpd> Ech, moi znajomi są źli. O 22:00 'wpadaj na wódkę' :(
<ftpd> Ech, jestem zły. Spadam na wódkę, cześć.
<bastetmilo> buu. I poszedł.
 * bastetmilo się upiła :(
<gjm> Ojoj.
<bastetmilo> od razu ojoj
<mati75> oj tam oj tam
<bastetmilo> własnie
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<asdasdasasdasdas> da sie wyswietlic obraz generowany przez skrypt php w eog'u (bez zapisywania go na dysku)?
<asdasdasasdasdas> php obraz.php | eog    nie wyswietla go
<gjm> Branoc.
<thomas82> czesc
<thomas82> nikogo na nocce dzisiaj ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-09-23
<gjm> Cześć.
<grek1> http://www.proline.pl/?r=biuletyn&n=mapy-apple-posmiewiskiem-wsrod-internautow
<Thorbjorn> elo. Czy w ubuntu 12.04 są jakieś problemy ze sterownikami do modemu Huawei internetu mobilnego T-mobile?
<gjm> Co ma do tego sieć? Ważny jest model modemu.
<Thorbjorn> albo inaczej  czy tym managerem połaczen moge spokojnie skonfigurowac połaczenie mobilne?
<gjm> Tak.
<Thorbjorn> okaj dzięki wielkie
<gjm> Coś w tym stylu: http://i.imgur.com/MAqhK.png
<gjm> Doh. Polazł.
<blondinio> yo witam witam
<blondinio> mam prpblinio z gnashem jak zrobić żeby działał płynnie ?
<mucha090> cze
<m477_> jaki sterownik vga na virtualce powinienem zainstalowac do windy?
<gjm> Vrtualbox Additions :)
<m477_> dzieki
<mucha090> powiedzcie mi czy cinnamon jest bardziej zasobożernym środowiskiem od unity czy nie?
<gjm> Nie.
<mucha090> dobrze wiedzieć:)
<m477_> chyba nic nie jest bardziej zasobozerne niz unity
<marcin82> hehe
<marcin82> nie wyszło im po prostu
<marcin82> Xfce rządzi
<marcin82> nie mówiąc o innych środowiskach / menedżerach okien
<m477_> unity nadaje sie conajwyzej do tableta
<marcin82> na szczęście mamy wybór
<blondinio> xfce rullez
<mati75> m477_: tam też się nie nadaje
<m477_> zapewne masz racje
<blondinio> potrzebuje czegoś do filmików na yt co nie robi zamuła cpu
<garr> a u mnie na netbooku unity nawet śmiga
<garr> nie narzekam
<marcin82> marnotrawią ogromną szansę mając za sobą promocję i firmę
<marcin82> a wypuszczają buble
<marcin82> taka prawda
<blondinio> tru ostatnio wszyscy tak robią nie wiem co się dzieje ale to chyba ma coś wspólnego z napędzaniem koniunktury ^^
<blondinio> ok na mnie czas muszę pomyśleć jak gnasza upgredować
<blondinio> by by by miłego weekendu! :D
<m477_> po aktualizacji ubuntu flash mi sie tnie i filmy jak jest uruchomiony jednoczesnie odtwarzacz muzyki pomimo ze nie gra...
<marcin82> podmień plik libflashplayer.so na jakiś starszy
<m477_> marcin82: a skad wezme jakis 'starszy'?
<marcin82> W tym poście masz link:
<marcin82> http://forum.pclinuxos.org.pl/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=5324#p24500
<Belzebub> [I] www-plugins/adobe-flash Available versions:  (~)10.3.183.18^ms 11.2.202.238^ms {{-32bit +64bit kde multilib +sse2check vdpau}} Installed versions:  11.2.202.238^ms(00:39:04 22.08.2012)(64bit kde multilib sse2check -32bit -vdpau) Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer.html Description:         Adobe Flash Player
<marcin82> wystarczy poszukać
<marcin82> ...
<Belzebub> m477_: `chcesz?
<CookieM_> firefox'a używasz? jeżeli tak,tospróbuj go raz uruchomić z wyłączonymi dodatkami;mi to kiedyś pod windows rozwiązywało czasem problemy
<m477_> Belzebub: co chce
<marcin82> dałem link - tam masz wszystko
<marcin82> sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<m477_> marcin82: a co w ogole mi to da ze zamienie na starszy, to po co sa w ogole te auktualizacje skoro sie wszystko potem sypie ~~
<marcin82> no starszy działa bez błędów
<marcin82> mnie się nie pytaj
<marcin82> pytaj speców z Adobe
<marcin82> dlaczego olali linuksa
<marcin82> i nas wszytkich
<marcin82> ...
<marcin82> niech to kurwa pójdzie w zapomnienie
<marcin82> html5 na horyzoncie
<m477_> marcin82: ktora wesje pobrac, bo nie wiem co dla ciebie jest stare, miesiac, rok
<m477_> tak z grubsza
<marcin82> taką
<marcin82> Shockwave Flash
<marcin82>     Plik: libflashplayer.so
<marcin82>     Wersja:
<marcin82>     Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102
<marcin82> na przykład
<CookieM_> m477_ albo zainstaluj chrome/chromium, ta przeglądarka ma własnego flash'a, który jako jedyny będzie dalej rozwijany
<marcin82> jak znajdizesz nowszą działającą - tym lepiej
<marcin82> CookieM - Chromium korzysta z flasha Firefoxa, czyli /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<m477_> CookieM_: zaskocze Cie, mam chromium i dzieje sie to samo
<marcin82> Chrome tak - ma swojego flasha
<marcin82> no to ja Ci wyjaśniłem
<marcin82> powyżej
<m477_> na FF i chromium dzieje sie to samo z flashem
<marcin82> no bo korzystają z tej samej lokalizacji wtyczki
<m477_> to czemu zadna przegladarka nie obsluguje html5 standardowo
<marcin82> która jest podwiązana do [zaraz podam]
<CookieM_> nie wiem, u mnie flash wymiata na 12.04.1
<CookieM_> i codziennie prawie mu robię aktualizacje
<marcin82> tam masz podmienić
<marcin82> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<marcin82> o ile w Ubuntu nie wymyślili jeszcze innej ścieżki
<marcin82> zlokalizuj plik libflashplayer.so i podmień
<marcin82> działać będzie - słowo ;]
<m477_> marcin82: u mnie jest tu: locate libflashplayer.so
<m477_> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<marcin82> no to w tej lokalizacji masz podmienić
<marcin82> i będzie działać
<m477_> no zaraz zobaczymy
<marcin82> root@debian /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins % ls -afull /etc/alternatives/flash-mozilla.so
<marcin82> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 46 wrz 23 10:08 /etc/alternatives/flash-mozilla.so -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<m477_> ?
<marcin82> co ?
<m477_> co wkleiles i po co
<marcin82> podmień i napisz czy działa
<marcin82> nie mam pytań ...
<m477_> ok tylko sie musi sciagnac
<m477_> nie zrozumialem intencji
<marcin82> po jajco wkleiłem - po to żebyś widział ..
<m477_> sorry, tempy jestem
<m477_> u mnie jest inny link i to nie do libflashplayer.so
<marcin82> nie może być inny link
<marcin82> wtyczka jest taka sama
<marcin82> to jest binarka od producenta
<marcin82> podaj wynik
<marcin82> sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so
<marcin82> ls -al /usr/lib/mizlla/plugins
<marcin82> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<m477_> marcin82: http://pastebin.com/UACJPx9y
<marcin82> serwer obiciążony
<marcin82> wklej tutaj
<marcin82> nie ma tego dużo
<marcin82> ...
<m477_> ?
<marcin82> no wyjebało mi Fehler 404
<m477_> wkleje gdzie indziej
<marcin82> wklej.org
<marcin82> no
<m477_> http://ideone.com/hhb7c
<marcin82> moja literówka, którą poprawiłem
<marcin82> daj wynik takiego polecenia:
<marcin82> ls -al /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<marcin82> ta  ścieżka jest poprawna
<m477_> http://ideone.com/jHTDL
<gjm> marcin82: Słownictwo.
<m477_> podmienilem
<marcin82> gjm przepraszam
<Voldenet> m477_: masz błędy kompilacji
<Voldenet> prog.cpp:1: error: ‘m477’ does not name a type
<Voldenet> c++ nie zna typa
<m477_> Voldenet: lol
<m477_> marcin82: uruchomic przegladarke od nowa, bo podmienilem i nie ma zmiany
<marcin82> uruchom od nowa
<marcin82> i będzie zmiana - albo ja głupi jestem
<marcin82> na forum ubuntu doradzałem i działało
<marcin82> i u mnie na 3 systemach działa
<marcin82> ...
<m477_> co dziala, zamiana?
<marcin82> flash, nie zamiana
<m477_> na zadzialalo
<marcin82> omg
<m477_> no*
<marcin82> gjm: widzisz i nie grzmisz :P
<m477_> marcin82: thx
<marcin82> działa?
<m477_> tak
<marcin82> good ;]
<marcin82> no to odpalaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DDEl7JnWvo
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> normalnie lubię metal, ale odmiana też jest czasem potrzebna
<gjm> Ja z metalu to lubię miedź.
<marcin82> ];->
<marcin82> muzykę metalową *
<Voldenet> a ja lubię taki ciężki metal
<Voldenet> ołów
<marcin82> kadm też może byc
<m477_> na jakiej podstawie dokonujecie tej oceny
<marcin82> jakiej oceny i czego?
<marcin82> nie rozumiem Cię
<m477_> nvm
<marcin82> możesz jaśniej?
<gjm> nvm znaczy: nieważne
<m477_> nvm-never mind
<marcin82> oki
<marcin82> to już wiem
<Ashiren> ;o
<m477_> co ciekawe, na operze nadal sie tnie, czyli ona korzysta jesze z innego flasha?
<Voldenet> never mind oznacza nigdy umysł, czy jestem słaby z angielskiego?
<m477_> slaby troll
<gjm> Nie miałeś nigdy umysłu.
<Voldenet> m477_: zawsze są jakieś niedociągnięcia, ale żeby od razu słaby
<m477_> tutaj nie ma mowy, o zadnych niedociagnieciach
<CookieM_> z dzisiejszego garnka: pingwiny cesarskie http://tinyurl.com/cesarskie
<marcin82> Voldenet - pisane razem 'nevermind' oznacza "nieważne"
<marcin82> tak jak płyta Nirvany z 1991 r.
<marcin82> ...
<gjm> Thkank you Cpt. Obvious!
<m477_> ok moj blad
<Voldenet> "wcale nie jesteś słabym trollem"
<Voldenet> wybaczam
<marcin82> m477 - raczej nie recenzuj innych tylko poznawaj strukturę katalogów ;]
<marcin82> tutaj nie siedzą [zwykle] głupi ludzie
<marcin82> zapoznaj się z systemem alteratyw
<marcin82> i tak dalej - dużo by opowiadać
<marcin82> man update-alternatives
<m477_> hm, odnosnie czego o tym wspominasz
<marcin82> ?
<m477_> no o struktorze katalogow, system alternatyw ...
<m477_> strukturze*
<m477_> tam wiesz, odrobina konstruktywnej krytyki nigdy nie zaszkodzi
<marcin82> na przykład ostatni komentarz do tego wpisu: http://debian.linux.pl/entries/151-Firefox-6-w-Squeeze-lub-innych-gal%C4%99ziach
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ceu2szt> (at debian.linux.pl)
<m477_> 'Aktualnie mam już Firefoxa i Thunderbirda 11.0 '?
<marcin82> o strukturze katalogów możesz przeczytać np. tutaj: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/Linux/System_plik%C3%B3w/Drzewo_katalog%C3%B3w
<m477_> ale do czego mi to?
<marcin82> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Struktura-drzewa-katalogow-systemu-Linux,Artykul,11405.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63yygj9> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<marcin82> dla wiedzy
<gjm> Ogarnij się.
<marcin82> skoro chcesz używać linuksa, który nie jest Windowsem to trzeba pewne rzeczy wiedzieć
<marcin82> albo się dowiedzieć
<m477_> no tak, ale to wiesz sa rozne priorytety co mi bedzie potrzebne a co nie, rownie dobrze moge zaczac od czytania encyklopedii biologicznej
<marcin82> to są podstawy chłopie
<marcin82> bez tego co kilika chwil będziesz pytał na IRC lub na forum
<gjm> Widzę że mamy kolejnego speca \o/
<bastetmilo> Yay
<marcin82> a my tu nie siedzimy 24h / dobę
<gjm> My?
<m477_> kto siedzi ten siedzi :>
<marcin82> gjm tak, my a kto?
<marcin82> istnieją też fora
<marcin82> ...
<gjm> bastetmilo: Kim są "My"?
<m477_> :<
<m477_> Polacy :)
<gjm> marcin82: Chciałeś chyba napisać "A ja tu nie siedzę 24h na dobę"
<m477_> on tu rzadko siedzi
<marcin82> być może tak
<marcin82> siedzę za to w innych miejscach
<gjm> marcin82: Jak się chce na /query to się pyta.
<marcin82> gdzie mogę pomóc
<bastetmilo> gjm: ach "My"... No to mamy nastepnego co to lubi sie wypowiadac w imieniu innych. :)
<gjm> Nikt Ci nie broni pomagać ale się nie wymądrzaj, m477_ siedzi tu _trochę_ dłużej.
<bastetmilo> ale on nie jest jakiś nowy ten marcin82?
<marcin82> hehe
<marcin82> to trafiłąś
<marcin82> trafiłaś*-
<m477_> siedziec, a udzielac sie to tez 2 rozne rzeczy
<marcin82> dobre spostrzeżenie
<m477_> dziekuję
<gjm> bastetmilo: 15:26 gjm@holmes:~ $ grep marcin82 irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-pl.log -R | wc -l
<gjm> 464
<gjm> Więc raczej nowy.
<bastetmilo> gjm: nowy, a jak się wymądrza :)
<marcin82> dobra, dobra
<marcin82> ;]
<m477_> przynajmniej mi pomogl, a sie go jeszcze czepiacie
<marcin82> halt
<gjm> Bo MY tacy czepialscy jesteśmy.
<marcin82> bardzo dobrze
<marcin82> nie jestem nowy " w tej dziedzinie" , tak jak powiedziałem
<bastetmilo> m477_: ale przeciez to tylko nasze takie żarciki
<gjm> ohyou.jpg
<qermit> o/
<marcin82> no ja myślę
<marcin82> ;]
<m477_> bastetmilo: do nikogo nie pije
<marcin82> linux jest jeden i powinniśmy się szanować
<gjm> Cześć qermit.
<m477_> ciezki do ogarniecia jest ten quassel
<m477_> nie moge nic zalezc
<m477_> jest cos godniejszego polecenia niz Screenlets?
<m477_> orientuje sie ktos, jak jest ze zwrotem podatku dochodowego w polsce, jak sie pracuje za granica?
<Stirlitz> Syryjczycy coś bardzo kochają ubuntu.pl
<ftpd> Syryjczycy?
<ftpd> 14:50:43 |    marcin82   | no wyjebało mi Fehler 404
<ftpd> GDZIE JEST SZERYF !!11
<Stirlitz> uhm, tym raze jabbera prawie popsuli
<gjm> ftpd: Zwróciłem uwagę.
<Voldenet> ftpd: zaraz ty dostaniesz +q, a marcin82 nie
<Voldenet> bo tak uczciwie :D
<qermit> o/
<ftpd> Voldenet: ok.
<ftpd> Voldenet: No, dajesz?
<gjm> Ładuje mane.
<Stirlitz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJZW900kDIo
<Drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-16
<soee> jezeli w /etc/hosts zdefiniuje zeby jakas domena  wskazywala na konkretny adres IP to musze restartowac system aby te wpisy dzialaly ?
<DeXTeD> Od razu działa, nie łatwiej było sprawdzić niż pytać się tutaj? :)
<soee> DeXTeD, łatwiej ale mi coś nie działa ;)
<soee> dlatego pytam
<confluency> Jak jest "proxy" po polsku? Bo jak używasz np http proxy w przeglądarce, to zignoruje twój /etc/hosts; musisz wykluczyć tą domenę, tak gdzie się ustawia proxy.
<confluency> soee: ^
<shpaq> proxy oznacza pośrednik
<shpaq> w tym wypadku będzie to 'serwer pośredniczący'
<shpaq> tę domenę*
<Lakii> serwer posredniczacu
<Lakii> y
<confluency> Dzięki. :)
<shpaq> 5 ojro
<soee> zna sie ktos tutaj na laptopach ? :)
<TheNumb> soee: tutaj znamy się na wszystkim.
<shpaq> TheNumb: pomyliłes kanały
<shpaq> na wszystkim znamy się na g-pl
<soee> musze wybrac jakis sprzet do pracy i zastanawiam sie nad producentem
<TheNumb> shpaq: masz rację.
<TheNumb> soee: Apple.
<soee> docelowo ma na nim rezydować win8 jako zapychacz miejsca i ubuntu/kubuntu
<soee> TheNumb, nieee
<TheNumb> Linuks nie nadaje się do pracy.
<soee> TheNumb, że co?
<soee> na obecnym gruchocie od 2 lat tylko na linuchu
<TheNumb> soee: omijaj szerokim łukiem system76
<soee> i nie wyobrazam sobie innej mozliwosci :)
<TheNumb> soee: znajdź sobie jakiegoś starego thinkpada.
<Quintasan> ThinkPad
<TheNumb> D:
<Quintasan> T410
<Quintasan> Albo T420
<Quintasan> T430 bym polecił ale jakiś idiota chyba robił klawiaturę w tym laptopie
<TheNumb> Quintasan: nowe mają taką samą :D
<confluency> Wszyscy chyba lubią ThinkPady.
 * shpaq nie lubi laptopów
<confluency> Również nie miałam nigdy problemów z Linuxem na Fujitsu-Siemens.
<confluency> Na Apple można zainstalować Ubuntu; Win8 chyba nie za bardzo. Ale nie orientuję się. Może przez Boot Camp. Ale chyba nie warto płacić za OSX i go nie używać.
<TheNumb> confluency: pewnie, że można windoz 8
<shpaq> ...tylko po co
<TheNumb> Co poczebny pewnie.
<confluency> Też nie wiem, po co. :)
<confluency> Może do gier.
<shpaq> do gier to są konsole
<Lakii> TheNumb: nadaje nadaje
<mucha090> ave \m/
<Quintasan> gównoklawiatura, w tych nowych ThinkPadach
<Quintasan> jestem zadwolony ze swojego t430
<Quintasan> Ale ta klawiatura mnie zabiła
<kklimonda> Quintasan: czemu?
<kklimonda> tzn. przeszkadza ci coś poza tym, że jest chicklet?
<kklimonda> chiclet*
<Ryba321> TheNumb : Masz slownik?
<Ryba321> pomylk
<Ryba321> A
<dweller> kolejny ircowy szeryf się znalazł
<Ryba321> czyli żeby pogadać musze wejść ok. 20
<Ashiren> :o
<TheNumb> Ryba321: tak
<Ryba321> żegnam
<dweller> lol
<dweller> ryba popłynęła
<ftpd> Rybka lubi pływać.
<TheNumb> Oj lubi
<sthalik> szukam osoby, adama M.
<sthalik> Admc`: to Ty?
<sthalik> ble, detachnięta sesja
<mati75> co się z tym kanałem porobiło
<sthalik> no co jest?
<mati75> na gejowskie randki się umawiają
<sthalik> no wiesz co
<sthalik> nie wiem jak inni, ja bywam w kobiecie...
<mati75> żartowałem sobie
<dweller> do czego to doszło żeby ludzi po ircach po imieniu i nazwisku szukać
<Dreadlish> dunno
<TheNumb> sthalik: ja znam Adama M.
<mati75> ja też znam
<TheNumb> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Michnik
<mati75> Adam Michnik
<Pabl0Escobar> "ja bywam w kobiecie" ja pierd**** jakie wyznanie
<sthalik> dobra, wyjaśniło się, panowie
<Admc`> txD
<Dreadlish> jezusie maryjo
<Dreadlish> co tu sie wyrabia :V
<TheNumb> Jakieś zjeby whodzo na kanał
<dweller> ale kanał
<dweller> lekcje się skończyły, dlatego
<TheNumb> W sumie to racja.
 * Pabl0Escobar is listening to ♫ Freak on a Leash ♫ by Korn from album Follow The Leader on spotify
<balwan> chcialbym zeby mi ktos wytlumaczyl mam plik patch i chce go zmienic bo tylko tak potrafie recznie to -> @@ -291,9 +291,9 @@ oryginalny plik, a w pliku patchowanym jest to (# IO Schedulers) Linia 291 kolumna od 1 do 16 - nie rozumiem zasady działania -  dlaczego chce zastępować od kolumny 9?
<qermit> o/
<Voldenet> o
<Voldenet> |\
<Voldenet> |o/
<qermit> =====3---(
<qermit> e, nie wiszło
<Voldenet> qermit: wygląda jak kometa lecąca w kierunku planety
<Voldenet> dobre skojarzenie?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-17
<gm10_> siema
<gm10> Joł ;d
<gm10_> co tam
<gm10> How are you today ?
<gm10> Aj dont spik inglisz
<gm10_> hi
<gm10> goodbye
<gm10> guten tag bitch
<gm10> you eat ?
<gm10> JOL
<gm10_> siema eniu
<gm10_> elo
<mister> wlo
<gm10> SIEMA
<mister> elo
<gm10_> co tam ziomki?
<mister> GDZIE MIESZKAie
<gm10_> pod mostem
<gm10> no chyba ty ;c
<mister> A JA W SMIETNIKU
<gm10_> ty i lidja
<gm10_> :D
<mister> NIEEE
<mister> R
<mister> MRRR]
<gjm> co za syf
<gm10> ZA CO MNIE KICKASZ ?
<gjm> Za darmo.
<gm10> Zacny suchar.
<gm10_> czemu mnie kickujesz????
<gm10> Bo jestes tepy.
<gm10_> wal si
<gm10> Bo lubi.
<gm10> gjm daj operatora xd
<mister> co kurwa
<gm10_> nie on ci to zepsuje !!!!
<gm10> kickasz to se mozesz.
<mister> siemka
<gm10_> siema eniu jak tam stara
<mister> O CFEL WBIL
<gm10> bedziemy ciagle wbijac ;3
<gm10_> twoja stara sika na pociągi
<gm10> CHYBA TWOJ
<TheNumb> gimbaza
<Lakii> ;]
<Wizard> Nuda :(
<gjm> Ominęła Cię rozrywka.
<Ryba321> mnie
<Ryba321> ????
<Ryba321> gjm: mnie?????????????/
<gjm> O nie…
<Ryba321> Co??????????????
<mati75> jajco
<Ryba321> gjm: Zbanuj Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mati75> Ryba321: może dziecko drogie czas na odrabianie lekcji?
<mati75> gjm: +b myślę, że będzie idealne
<Dreadlish> ja myślę, że zwykły kb wystarczy.
 * mati75 facepalm
<SkibaX12> czy to ten kanał co prowadzi ten nieudolny admin?
<Dreadlish> gjm: zwykły kb wystarczy.
<mati75> SkibaX12: tak rybcio
<SkibaX12> jaka znowu rybacio???
<Dreadlish> biedne dziecko
<Dreadlish> nie wie, że widać jego ip :/
<SkibaX12> kurde,mylicie mnie skimś
<Dreadlish> och, masz rozdwojenie jaźni?
<Dreadlish> już psychiczni tutaj byli
<gjm> 15:18 [freenode] Ryba321 ~kvirc@user-31-174-59-247.play-internet.pl
<gjm> 15:33 [freenode] SkibaX12 ~root@user-31-174-59-247.play-internet.pl
<gjm> seems legit
<mati75> idiots idiots everywhere
<mati75> SkibaX12: Kubusiu mama wie, że ćpiesz?
<mati75> ;]
<mati75> on ma 11 lat
<gjm> To nie moja wina.
<rybatech> Rybcia????
<rybatech> http://stalowowolanin.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/rekin.jpg
<mati75> rybatech: wróć jak skończysz gimnazjum
<rybatech> zapisz mnie do guinessa mam najwiecej banów na świecie
<mati75> po prostu to co robisz to żal dupę ściska
<mati75> rośnie nam pokolenie idiotów
<gjm> Chociaż nie…
<mati75> *.play-internet.pl daj
<gjm> No co Ty, czasami ktoś normalny przyjdzie.
<mati75> ale wątpie, że wszystki mieli taką samą nazwę konta
<karoles_> za co?
<gjm> Za ojczyznę.
<mati75> karoles_: http://youtu.be/ap1637Dh_Oc
<damta> hej
<gjm> ho
<damta> tu mozna pytac co do wyboru dystrybucji czy szukac inego kanalu?
<gjm> Wybierz Ubuntu.
<gjm> I po problemie.
<Dreadlish> gdziekolwiek pójdziesz i tak dostaniesz dwie, może trzy odpowiedzi ;d
<damta> nie jest to proste, raz juz mialem ale nie jest kompatybilny z moim internetem czy modemem
<Dreadlish> to co masz za modem
<damta> i jakby nie patrzec bez internetow to mozna...
<damta> slawetny speedtouch 330
<gjm> System niekompatybilny z internetem, co ja czytam.
<damta> gjm: +1 ^^
<gjm> Nie wiem co to za modem, może dlatego że nigdy nie miałem neostrady.
<damta> i mnie zastanawia czy jestem uziemiony na windzie ktora na moim komputerze nie bangla najlepiej
<Dreadlish> ale do spierdtoucha chyba są drivery w kernelu
<TheNumb> Som.
<TheNumb> Tylko trzeba firmware zaciągnąć i tyle.
<Dreadlish> no.
<Dreadlish> (a do tego trzeba mieć neta lol ;D)
<TheNumb> Tak. D:
<gjm> Ale brzydkie pudełko.
<TheNumb> neozdrada
<TheNumb> Same przydkie rzeczy tam som.
<damta> i jestem w dupie, bo nei dosc ze moja umiejetnosc poslugiwania linuksem konczy sie tam gdzie zaczyna, to jeszcze nie mam internetu gdy zainstaluje pingwina
<damta> w linuksie to kojarze tylko komende su ktora byla mi potrzebna gdy rootowalem telefon
<gjm> Podłącz się kablem do czegoś co ma internet.
<TheNumb> Albo ściągnij paczkę na pendrive i zainstaluj ręcznie <:
<damta> TheNumb:  zrobilem tak, ba caly tutorial wgralem jak to zrobic ALE cos sie je#!@# i nie dzialalo
<TheNumb> damta: to jest jedna paczka...
<damta> jak zwykle ma skladnia zniszczyla wszystko, sciagnalem tutorial i te paczke
<gjm> paczka dziwaczka
<damta> ha ha ha. czyli zostane przy winzgrozie.
<TheNumb> damta: są jeszcze inne dystrybucje.
<TheNumb> damta: próbowałeś Linux Mint?
<TheNumb> Tam są standardowo poinstalowane jakieś paczki dziwaczki
<damta> mialem ubuntu i jakies dwie inne, ale zadna out of box nie dizla z tym szajsem. musze porozgladac sie za tym
<confluency> Możesz tymczasowo zainstalować Ubuntu obok Windowsa -- wtedy możesz próbować to naprawić, a internet mieć na Windowsie.
<TheNumb> confluency: obstawiam, że właśnie to robi :P
<damta> tez.
<damta> ale i tak moje umiejetnosci w linuksie sa male
<damta> bo gdzie bym nie popatrzyl to zawsze sa jakies kruczki setki komend i jakies inne cosie ktorych nie umiem przeskoczyc
<TheNumb> such is life
<damta> yhy,
<damta> mam zabojcze pytanie, czy polecenia roznia i sposoby instalacji firmware itd roznia sie miedzy wersjami?
<confluency> Wersjami czego?
<damta> komend itd
<damta> bo jak tak patrze to co dystrybucje sa 4 rozne sposoby instalacji modemu i nie wiadomo ktora zadziala
<confluency> Zależy od dystrybucji i komend. To co jest w kernelu się zmienia, i stare paczki mogą nie działać na nowym systemie.
<confluency> Znalazłam dużo starych instrukcji; nie wiadomo co dalej działa a co nie.
<confluency> Chyba najłatwiej byłoby kupić nowy modem. :P
<damta> dzieki za zmarnowanie czasu na odpowiedzi ale na modem mnie nie stac a sprawdzac 15 dystrybucji itd. nie mam zamiaru, wiec poki co odpuszcze sobie pingwina
<confluency> Wszystkie dystrybucje niestety będą miały ten sam problem -- ten modem jest znany z tego że trudno jest go używać z linuksem. Ludzie poważnie radzą kupić jakikolwiek inny modem (może być stary, używany).
<Dreadlish> najlepiej kup sobie jakiś router na ether
<Dreadlish> podłącz po etherze i nie miej problemu
<damta> Dreadlish: a po polskiemu? bo ja laik jestem, i jedyne co bym chcial miec to dzialajacy internet i wifi tyle
<Dreadlish> ethernet
<Dreadlish> rj-45
<Dreadlish> taka fajna wtyczka
<Dreadlish> twój komputer zapewne ma takowe wejście i mogę być w 90% pewny, że linux wspiera twoją kartę sieciową
<damta> ogarniam
<damta> ma taka
<damta> na plycie glownej
<confluency> Linux wspiera prawie wszystko, tylko nie "winmodemy". :)
<damta> tylko z jednego powodu moge zalowac linuxa
<damta> http://allegro.pl/tp-link-tl-wr740n-ap-router-dsl-150mbps-24h-gda-i3491095559.html wystarczy taki o zeby zapewnic sobie w miare latwo internet na linuxie?
<jacekowski> elo ziomki i poziomki
<Wizard> Siemano
<gjm> Mano.
<ryba321> Czy ja moge pisać
<ryba321> ??
<ryba321> Yeah
<sysek> :)
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> nie
<gjm> 1st
<Voldenet> 4st
<dj_oko> "4st"?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-18
<sysek> :)
<DaZ> 3nd
<grek> czesc
<sysek> o, ktos tu nie spi
<BlessJah> ktoś nie śpie, żeby spać mógł ktoś
<Wizard> Ktoś prowadzi, by pić mógł ktoś.
<TheNumb> Mądrości Wizarda D:
<Wizard> TheNumb: Masz zezwolenie na takieo blogaska.
<Wizard> Na pewno zbierzesz dużo pokemonów.
<TheNumb> taaaak!
<bejker> Witam. Mam taki problem, ze czesto jak wychodze z jakis aplikacji to zmienia mi sie czestotliwosc odswierzania i obraz na ekranie sie przesuwa ze tak to okresle
<bejker> cos nakrecilem w xorg chyba
<bejker> ktos wie jak to naprawic?
<confluency> Zawsze z tej samej aplikacji, czy z różnych?
<confluency> W nowych wersjach Ubuntu xorg.conf powinien być pusty. Żeby skonfigurować od nowa, możesz spróbować dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bejker> zawsze z tej samej
<confluency> Jakiej?
<bejker> zmienia sie odswierzanie z 60 na 75hz i monitor zle wyswietla
<bejker> minecraft
<bejker> po wyjsciu tak jak by zapominal ustawienia
<bejker> nvidia x servera
<confluency> Niektóre aplikacje, na przykład gry, psują konfigurację minotorów, jak uruchomiają fullscreen.
<confluency> Tfu, monitorów.
 * sysek ziewa
<bejker> wlasnie w oknie jest odpalane
<gjm> minetorów
<bejker> to jest najdziwniejsze i automatycznie sciemnia mi ekran mimo ze w nvidia x server jest ustawiona gamma jasniej itd
<confluency> To prawdopodobnie nie Ty, tylko Minecraft.  Może spróbuj xrandr?
<confluency> O, NVidia? A można później naprawić używając nvidia-settings?
<bejker> Can't open display :0
<confluency> Próbujesz może w środku screen, albo coś?
<bejker> wystarczy ze ustawieniami sys zmienie odswierzanie to wraca obraz do  normy i gdy nvidia x server  klikne to wracaja ustawienia jasnosci
<confluency> A jak wychodzisz z X i wchodisz z powrotem, to się naprawia?
<bejker> no wlasnie nie
<bejker> bo jak mam np. ekran logowania
<bejker> to widze ze jest jakby na 75hz bo obraz przesuniety jest
<bejker> dopiero po wpisaniu hasla zmienia sie czestotliwosc
<bejker> dziwne to jakies
<bejker> jak zaczolem grzebac w xorg to tak mi sie pochrzanilo wszystko i wyzszej rozdzielczosci niz 1024x786 wybrac nie moge
<confluency> To spróbuj najpierw zresetować konfiguracje xorg. Jaka to jest wersja Ubuntu?
<bejker> jak zrobilem reconfigure x servera to rozdzielczosci moge wyzsze brac ale monitor dalej jest unknow 0 :D
<confluency> O, znalazłam kogoś innego z tym samym problemem, ale bez rozwiązania. :/
<bejker> 12.04 z kde
<confluency> No to xorg.conf powinien być pusty. Spróbuj dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bejker> robilem to i sa wpisy jakies w xorg
<bejker> az dziwne
<bejker> czekaj na pastebin wkleje xorga
<confluency> Mogę się mylić.
<confluency> A, nie, ja też coś mam.
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/29CL2hDk
<bejker> taki jest xorg.conf
<bejker> ale wartosci vertical i horizontal zostaly takie jakie z reki ustawilem
<confluency> I to jest po dpkg-reconfigure?
<bejker> tak
<confluency> I psuje się teraz coś oprócz Minecrafta?
<bejker> fpsy w csie mi spadaja ;d
<bejker> i nie wyswietla poprawnie
<bejker> ekranu ladowania systemu
<bejker> tego szajsu co wrzucili zeby nie bylo widac co sie laduje
<confluency> Muszę iść na spotkanie, ale jak wrócę to jeszcze popatrzę.
<bejker> spoko
<bejker> btw. ten monitor na windowsie przy rozdzialce 1024x768 i 85Hz wyswietla wszystko idealnie
<bejker> a tu nie chce -.-
<bejker> domyslam sie ze blad tkwi gdzies w xorgu ktos ma jakies pomysly?
<sysek> :D
<sysek> nie wierze
<sysek> ajfon 5s 64 gb w przedsprzedazy 4800
<sysek> O TAK
<bejker> mozna jakos zrestartowac X bez wylogowywania sie?
<bejker> kiedys dzialalo ctrl+alt+backspace ale widze ze juz nie dziala
<bejker> ehh i dupa wiecej jak 75Hz wybrac nie moge i obraz sie rozwala teraz jeszcze gorzej
<Dreadlish> hai
<bejker> hm... przeinstalowalem sterownik graficzny ale dalej to samo, nie mam sily juz
<bejker> moze faktycznie wyczyszcze xorg
<rsajdok_> Jaką wybrać wersj Ubuntu na thinkpad x22 ?
<rsajdok_> Próbuje lubuntu 12.04 alternate ale zatrzymuje się w momencie wyboru języka, sugestie?
<confluency> Najnowszą?
<rsajdok_> confluency: też nie działa
<confluency> W tym samym miejscu się zatrzymuje?
<rsajdok_> confluency: wwersja lubuntu 13.04 pojawia się wybór języka i licznik jak coś kliknę albo licznik dojdzie do zera to zatrzymuje się, nic więcej się nie dzieje
<rsajdok_> wersja lubuntu 12.04 alternate nie pojawia się nawet licznik
<confluency> Instalujesz z CD/DVD? Sprawdziłeś md5sum kopii?
<rsajdok_> confluency: instaluje z cd md5 nie sprawdziłem sprawdziłem na maszynie wirtualnej poprawność zawartości tego CD
<confluency> Jak? Sprawdziłeś że dysk można odczytać i widać pliki? To niekoniecznie znaczy że dysk jest 100% OK.
<rsajdok_> confluency: nie, przed instalacją jest sprawdzenie płyty "check disk.."
<confluency> Paliłeś sam dysk z ISO?
<rsajdok_> tak
<confluency> Bo dla pewności dobrze jest sprawdzić i ISO i wypalony dysk. ISO sprawdzałeś?
<rsajdok_> sprawdziłem na wirtualnej maszynie próbowałem instalacji
<confluency> Jaką masz klawiaturę i mysz?
<rsajdok_> myszy nie mam, klawiature a co masz na myśli?
<rsajdok_> pobieram jeszcze wersje 10.04
<confluency> Bezprzewodową? USB czy PS/2?
<confluency> Sprawdziłeś md5 ISO?
<rsajdok_> usb ale nie jest wpięta
<rsajdok_> md5 nie, już sprawdzam
<confluency> Jak to, nie jest wpięta?
<rsajdok_> no nie jest wpięta, uzywam pointa
<confluency> Jak coś się psuje podczas instalacji, to często jest problem z dyskiem, a jak dysk jest na pewno OK to czasami są problemy z klawiaturą (więc installer po prostu nie rozpoznaje, że coś naciskasz na klawiaturze).
<rsajdok_> confluency: na nim już jest zainstalowane ubuntu w innej wersji i działa
<confluency> Przepraszam, nie znam się na polskiej terminologii komputerowej -- nie wiem o co Ci chodzi z tą klawiaturą. o_O
<confluency> rsajdok_: Jaka wersja?
<confluency> (Ubuntu)
<confluency> O rany, idiotką jestem. Przypomniało mi się, że to laptop. >.>
<confluency> Możesz spróbować instalację z opcją nomodeset.
<confluency> Albo z zewnętrzną klawiaturą.
<rsajdok_> confluency: nomodest czyli ?
<confluency> "nomodeset" to opcja do kernela, którą można uaktywnić na początku instalacji.  Ale najpierw bym spróbowała klawiaturę, jak masz gdzieś klawiaturę. Najlepiej PS/2.
<confluency> Czasami do klawiatury USB trzeba włączyć wsparcie w BIOSie.
<confluency> O, ktoś inny miał podobny problem -- podłączył klawiaturę USB w trakcie instalacji, i zadziałała. To też możesz spróbować.
<rsajdok_> żebm ja miał taką klawiature :)
<confluency> Nie masz żadnej starej klawiatury?
<rsajdok_> confluency: nie mam :) o wersja 10.04 działa ale to staroć :)
<confluency> 10.04 to jest LTS. Nie możesz z sieci zrobić upgrade do 12.04?
<rsajdok_> confluency: spróbuje
<confluency> Od LTS do LTS można bezpiecznie zrobić upgrade. Potem możesz albo po kolei zrobić upgrade to najnowszej wersji, albo poczekać jeszcze trochę na nowy LTS.
<confluency> Upgrade jest o wiele bardziej przyjemny od nowej instalacji. :)
<rsajdok_> confluency: ja zwykle instaluje od zera po upgrade często coś mie nie działa :)
<confluency> Ja od lat robię upgrade i nigdy mi się nic (poważnego) nie stało. Ploecam. :)
<confluency> *polecam
<confluency> W najgorszym wypadku może się zepsuć X, ale dawno nie miałam takiego problemu. W razie czego zainstaluj tekstowy program do IRC. ;)
<confluency> Tu są instrukcje (p angielsku, ale w większości komendy): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer#From_10.04_to_12.04
<rsajdok_> confluency: nie używam niczego innego od programów linii poleceń no przeglądarka :)
<confluency> No, to nie będzie problemu. :)
<rsajdok_> confluency: szukałem jakiegoś notebooka na którym uruchomi się terminal przeglądarka no i mam tego x22 ale problem z ubunru z nowszych wersji to pisze tutaj :)
<rsajdok_> confluency: bo ja tym łączę się z innymi serwerami via ssh...
<rsajdok_> confluency: i tak pewnie kupię jakiegoś asusa nowego 11'6 cali bo ten brak tuchpad mnie drażni
<confluency> Jak używasz tylko terminalu, to warto zrobić upgrade tylko po to, żeby mieć nową wersję Byobu.
<rsajdok_> confluency: i tmux :)
<confluency> Byobu działa i ze screen i z tmuxem.
<rsajdok_> confluency: tak, tak
<confluency> Niestety nauczyłam się screen i teraz nie chce mi się oduczyć.
<confluency> A tmux podobno jest fajniejszy.
<Ashiren> :c
<gjm> Jest spoko.
<rsajdok_> confluency: :)
<rsajdok_> confluency: 60% instalacji :)
<confluency> \o/
<DaZ> to screen to cos wiecej niz screen -r ? :v
<confluency> Byobu to screen (albo tmux) ale ładniejsze.
<bejker> witam ponownie, ktos wie jak dopisac do jadra inny sterownik?
<bejker> bo zaktualizowalem sterownik do wersji 304.108 a w jadrze dalej widnieje 304.88 i przy kazdym uruchomieniu kompa sie wywala sterownik
<confluency> Jak zaktualizowałeś?
<bejker> sgfxi
<bejker> na tt1
<confluency> bejker: zrób dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/LKazeNtZ
<bejker> dobrze?
<confluency> Nie znam się na sgfxi. PPA xorg-edgers ma paczki z 304.108. Jaką masz wersję Ubuntu?
<confluency> Też mają 325.15.
<confluency> Tu jest PPA: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<confluency> Jak nie chcesz dodać całego ppa to możesz spróbować ściągnąć tylko te paczki.
<Mhrok> Czeeeeeść
<drathir> bry...
<Mhrok> Co tam na ubuntowej scenie się dzieje?
<Mhrok> Ja znowu wróciłem do linuksa. Tym razem z powodu starego laptopa z Intel 945 i 512MB ramu... mam tam xubuntu :D
<Ashiren> good for you
<confluency> bejker: a co mówi sgfxi -L d ?
<bejker> ja amm 12.04 ubuntu z kde
<ntat> Wiecie, jak można ograniczyć konto użytkownika w taki sposób, aby mógł przeglądać tylko katalogi/pliki ze swojego katalogu domowego? Użytkownik ten nie może mieć możliwości zmiany katalogu albo wylistowania zawartości katalogów innych użytkowników.
<bejker> ntat:  wlacz szyfrowanie
<bejker> confluency:  mowi ze jest aktualnie najnowsze
<bejker> ;]
<confluency> Hmm. A skąd wiesz, że w jądrze jest stara wersja?
<ntat> Próbowałem zmieniać prawa dla katalogów użytkowników, które nie mogą być przeglądane i to się sprawdza, tylko na jednym z tych kont mam zainstalowane Moodle - wówczas tracę do niego dostęp
<bejker> confluency:  kiedy uruchomilem os ponownie wlaczylo sie zamiast kdm tt1
<bejker> wpisalem startx
<bejker> pokazalo ze jest odpalony
<bejker> to dalem rm -rf /tmp/.X0-lock
<bejker> i startx
<confluency> To było po reboot?
<bejker> i napisalo ze w jadrze jest 304.88 a steropwnik jest 304.108
<bejker> tak
<confluency> A, czekaj.
<DaZ> a nie instalowałeś ty z palca tych sterownikow kiedyś? ;v
<bejker> instalowalem
<DaZ> no widzisz.
<bejker> 304.88 sciagnolem ze stronki nvidi i instalowalem recznie
<bejker> 304.108 zainstaloewalem poleceniem sgfxi
<DaZ> przy okazji pisać sie naucz i jesteś ustawiony
<bejker> a co zle napisalem?
<DaZ> > sciagnolem
<bejker> a wybacz mialo byc sciagnalem
<bejker> ;]
<bejker> jak teraz sprawdzic jaka wersja jest w jadrze?
<bejker> napisze kernelu, zeby zadnych zbreznych mysli nie bylo ;]
<DaZ> no, masz w /lib/modules, czy gdziestam dwie :v
<DaZ> albo to wywal z palca albo sobie sciagnij te 304.88 jeszcze raz i kombinuj jak to wyklikać w tym ich skrypcie.
<DaZ> w sumie pewnie masa gówna po tym została i tak
<bejker> pewnie tak
<bejker> zrobie reboot zobaczymy cosie stanie
<bejker> ehh
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<Prywatny_Kucharz> szukam pomocy ze strona www
<confluency> ?
<Prywatny_Kucharz> mam problem ze swoją strona www można
<confluency> Jaki problem?
<Prywatny_Kucharz> moge dodac tylko dwie pozycje do menu trzecie juz mi sie krzaczy
<Prywatny_Kucharz> zaznaczam że ja nie robiłem tej strony i sie zabardzo nie znam na html
<mateusz> potrzebujemy więcej danych tupu: adres strony, rodzaj CMS, plik konfiguracyjny i najlepiej hasło do ftp
<confluency> To jest kanał linuksowy, ale jak mi wkleisz ten HTML (na wklej.org, nie do kanału!) to mogę spojrzeć.
<confluency> Albo nie.
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<Prywatny_Kucharz> wywaliło mnie
<confluency> Prywatny_Kucharz: chodź do ##html
<Prywatny_Kucharz> dzięki
<Prywatny_Kucharz> pokój PL?
<confluency> Nie, ale tam Ci pomogę po polsku.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-19
<sysek> :)
<balwan> dla mnie madre pytanie jak zrobic zeby uzył jądra 2,6 zamiast tego z trójki jak już jestem na 3 na pulpicie? potrzebuje tego w virtualboxie... na 2.6 usb nie dzialaja i nie da sie nic zrobic. Jak zrobic zeby do kompilacji uzył jądra 2.6?
<balwan> istnieje jakies takie polecenie?
<shpaq> albo bootujesz jądro z serii 2.6 albo z serii 3
<shpaq> jest jeszcze kexec do załadowania jądra 'w locie'
<shpaq> ale skoro zadajesz takie pytania to nie jest to narzędzie dla Ciebie
<balwan> wiem ze nie jest :) ale dzieki dla pewnosci sie spytalem , podejrzewalem ze w linuxie jest wszystko mozliwe, najlwaiej bedzie jak odinstaluje guest additions z 3. twedy sie odblokuja moze na 2 usb
<sysek> nie zrozumialem co on napisal
<balwan> 1. wszystkie repozytoria z seri 2.6 ubuntu sa zdechnięte. 2 zmuszony bylem sciagnac ltsa 3. do kompilacji firmware routera krzyczy ze potrzebuje kernel 2.6. 4. dodalem przez apt jadro 2.6, 5. przez zainstalowane guest additions niedzialaja porty usb na 2.6 (widze tylko ekran powitalny) wiec chcialem zeby uruchomil make PROFILE=xxx uzywajac jadra 2.6 (bedąc na trojce) -zbyt skomplikowane:)
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<confluency> Prywatny_Kucharz: idę do ##html :)
<Pryszcz> możecie mi polecić jakieś dobre ustawienia synaptics dla mojego touchpada, jeśli chodzi o prędkość wskaźnika
<Pryszcz> zależy mi na dużej precyzji i szybkim poruszaniu się kursora
<Pryszcz> jeśli to można połączyć xD
<Pryszcz> ale pod windowsem jest  mniej więcej tak jak chcę
<Pryszcz> obecnie mam włączone też circular scrolling, może przeszkadzać
<Pryszcz> ?
<Pryszcz> a właśnie, mam ten gnomeowski gsynaptic czy jak mu tam do ustawień i synclienta też
<mucha090> siemka
<mucha090> wie ktoś może jak podpisać daną akcje pod klawisze?
<mucha090> tzn niezależnie od środowiska na jakim sie pracuje
<mucha090> czyli nawet na tty
<sysek> ktos instalowal gadu pod innym systemem niz ubuntu ?
<DaZ> postawiłem sobie na archu
<DaZ> nie polecam :v
<xaxes`> znając gg ich klient będzie zżerał więcej zasobów niż gnome 3
<DaZ> to w sumie jakies gowno na xulrunnerze
<sysek> lol, wystarczylo dodac libflash.so do ~/.mozilla/plugins
<klucky> ile może zająć kompilacja haskella?
<DaZ> nobody knows
<klucky> używam yaourta :P
<gjm> yaourtem kompilujesz?
<klucky> no on sam kompiluje
<klucky> o już xD
<gjm> co ja czytam
<sysek> co ja pacze
<sysek> jogurt kompiluje
<klucky> xmonada chcę zainstalować
<klucky> a wersja darcs stoi na aurze
<gjm> aur to te gówniane coś co mają w tym gównianym archu?
<klucky> tak
<klucky> ale lepsze to niż xubuntu
<gjm> arch to gówno
<gjm> tylko ubuntu
<klucky> apt-get arch
<sysek> gjm: :D
<BlessJah> gjm: język
<gjm> mam, w butach
<BlessJah> opów też obowiązuje zasada o kulturze, poszanowaniu polskiego języka i przeklinaniu
<gjm> shpaq: ↑ patrz i ucz się
<SteveJay> Cześć
<SteveJay> może nie do końca pasuje to do tematyki kanału, ale nie bardzo wiem, gdzie wysłać. Czy jak kupuję odtwarzacz mp3 (z takich małych, przypominających komórkę), to mogę podłączyć do niego głośniki komputerowe i mieć normalny, głośny dzwięk? Jak się zgrywa pliki z takich odtwarzaczy na komputer?
<SteveJay> przez USB może?
<mati75> trzeba kasety do niego wkładać
<SteveJay> jakie kasety?
<mati75> magnetofonowe
<BlessJah> SteveJay: musisz zwrócić uwagę na to jakie masz tam gniazdo
<SteveJay> mati75: Opamiętaj się, Człowieku.
<BlessJah> SteveJay: w tych małych, przypominających komórkę, są zazwyczaj microjacki 2.5mm, a głośnieki komputerowe mają zazwyczaj port minijack 3.5mm
<SteveJay> na coś jeszcze uważać?
<BlessJah> głośniki muszą być zasilane, inaczej dźwięk będzie słaby
<BlessJah> nic więcej
<SteveJay> BlessJah: głośniki już mam (komputerowe)
<SteveJay> OK, to dzięki
<delta__> Witam :)
<delta__> Witam Panie i Panow:)
<bejker> witam
<bejker> wie ktos jak uruchomic ts3 jako root?
<bejker> gdy standardowo probuje ./ts3client_linux_x86 to wyskakuje ze ts3client_linux_x86: cannot connect to X server :0
<bejker> wtf?
<dweller> bejker: po co chcesz uruchomić jak root?
<bejker> zeby update zrobic
<dweller> to jest z paczki ts?
<bejker> bo ts3 chce tworzyc jakies katalogi i zmieniac nazwy plikow a do tego jako user nie ma prawa dostepu nie wiem dlaczego
<bejker> tak
<dweller> to poczekaj na aktualizację paczki
<bejker> mimo ze ts3 jest zainstalowany w /home/user
<dweller> albo ręcznie ją zaaktualizuj
<bejker> jak odpalam ts3 to pokazuje ze update is avilible i jak klikam to sie robi i wywala blad ze nie moze tworzyc katalogow i zmieniac nazwy plikom
<dweller> plikom w którym katalogu
<dweller> w którymś po za /home?
<dweller> bo jeżeli tak to robisz to źle
<bejker> wszystko w home jest wlasnie
<dweller> chyba że tak zainstalowałeś ;f
<dweller> to daj uprawnienia na pliki
<bejker> pokaze ci czekaj
<bejker> Could not rename '/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so' to '/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/old/_old_libqtaccessiblewidgets.so'
<bejker> rolling back file updates
<bejker> Update cancelled
<mati75> pobierz nowszą wersje
<dweller> daj na katalog uprawnienia 744
<dweller> w sumie duno
<dweller> arch ma zpaczkowane
<mati75> 21:57 < bejker> wie ktos jak uruchomic ts3 jako root?
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNsrK6P9QvI
<confluency> bejker: co mówi ls -ld /home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86   ?
<bejker> katalog ma uprawnienia drwxr-xr-x
<confluency> A jakiego właściciela?
<bejker> root@ubuntu:/home/bejker/Pobrane/teamspeak3-server_linux-x86# ls -ld
<bejker> drwxr-xr-x 8 bejker bejker 4096 lip 29 17:32 .
<confluency> Hmm. A bez d?
<bejker> wiec ja jestem wlasciecielem :D
<confluency> tzn ls -l
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/FLHVEmCH
<bejker> tfu
<bejker> nie ten katalog
<DaZ> czemu ts3 jako root >:
<bejker> root@ubuntu:/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86# ls -ld
<bejker> drwxr-xr-x 13 root root 4096 kwi  4 10:38 .
<confluency> No, to widać problem. :)
<confluency> Zrób sudo chmod -R beker: .
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/rSjf841Q
<confluency> Tylko bez błędu ortograficznego. ;)
<DaZ> a nie chown, seba? :v
<confluency> O rany.
<bejker> chyba chown -R bejker ale co dalej?
<confluency> Dalej .
<bejker> : . ma byc?
<confluency> Jak jesteś w tym katalogu
<confluency> Albo pełną nazwę, jak jesteś gdzieś indziej.
<bejker> ok zmienilo sie dzieki :)
<bejker> ale dziwne ze dalo prawa roota w moim katalogu domowym -.-
<confluency> A instalowałeś może z sudo?
<mati75> jak się sudo używa to tak jest
<bejker> nie pamietam wlasnie
<bejker> niby bez sudo nie zainstalujesz a z sudo pozniej same klopoty :P
<confluency> Jak w katalogu domowym, to bez sudo.
<bejker> dalej to samo ze nazwy zmienic nie moze
<bejker> -.-
<confluency> Jakiej nazwy?
<bejker> Could not rename '/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so' to '/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/old/_old_libqtaccessiblewidgets.so'
<confluency> ls -l /home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/accessible/libqtaccessiblewidgets.so
<bejker> root@ubuntu:/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86/accessible# ls -l
<bejker> razem 240
<bejker> -rwxr-xr-x 1 bejker bejker 234432 kwi  4 10:38 libqtaccessiblewidgets.so
<bejker> niby dobrze
<confluency> A jeszcze raz ls -ld .
<confluency> (to znaczy, w TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86)
<bejker> root@ubuntu:/home/bejker/Pobrane/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_x86# ls -ld
<bejker> drwxr-xr-x 13 bejker bejker 4096 wrz 19 22:22 .
<bejker> wiem dziwne
<confluency> Czekaj, dalej jesteś root.
<confluency> Spróbuj jako normalny użytkownik.
<confluency> A, nie, to tylko w terminalu/
<confluency> A zamknąłeś program i uruchomiłeś jeszcze raz?
<bejker> tak
<confluency> A ls -l . ?
<bejker> to wklejalem na pastebin ;d
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/rSjf841Q
<bejker> tfu to stare
<bejker> http://pastebin.com/i95D8Wv5
<DaZ> mkdir old :V
<DaZ> ja bym sie nie zdziwił gdyby te ich skrypty po prostu ssały.
<confluency> Podobno program kasuje katalog "old". Spróbuj zrobić ten katalog, ale *po* rozpoczęciu update.
<bejker> a nie tworzy czasem katalog old?
<confluency> To znaczy, zacznij update, i wtedy mkdir old -- ale nie jako root!
<bejker> ok czekja
<confluency> No, chyba powinien, ale podobno tego nie robi. Znalazłam coś o tym na forum.
<bejker> bez kitu
<bejker> trzeba bylo katalog old stworzyc -.-
<DaZ> no widzisz :3
<bejker> i poszlo dzieki wielkie :)
<bejker> bezsens ze program nie potrafi mkdir zrobic
<bejker> w ogole sorka ze w taki sliczny piatkowy wieczor wam dupsko zawracam :D
<bejker> DaZ:  taki maly offtopic skad Twoj nick? pamietam na windowsie kiedys taki program DaZ byl do tworzenia grafiki 3D to z tad sie wzielo?:>
<DaZ> nie
<bejker> tak mi sie skojarzylo ;)
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<BlessJah> a, nie ma
<BlessJah> dziwne, pod tabem pamięta
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-20
<grek1> czesc
<grek1> zeby dns działał co trzeba ustawic - przy sytuacji - daje w konfiguracji lan dns - 127.0.0.1 + instaluje bind
<grek1> ok mam - daje other dns serwers na jakiś poprawny wtedy jak mój nie ma to się odpyta :)
<shpaq> gjm: eee? u nas nie ma zasad dotyczących przeklinania
<shpaq> skoro w słowniku są wulgaryzmy oznacza to, że należą do danego języka
<shpaq> więc to całe gadanie o tym, że przeklinanie jest nieszanowaniem języka to zwykłe pierdolenie, ot co
<BlessJah> shpaq: sprawdź topic
<shpaq> BlessJah: i?
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<shpaq> 7
<zdrapek> witam
<bejker> ktos bawi sie kde? mam dwa paski (panele) na dole mam ten K start i manager a u gory ekranu na 2 panelu mam programy i zegar i za kazdym razem jak odpalam system ten panel u gory jest troszke nizej niz krawedz ekranu i musze recznie go przesuwac do krawedzi. Jakies pomysly jak go zadokowac na stale przy krawedzi ekranu?
<Voldenet> bejker: nie używałem kde, ale może gdzieś jest parametr mówiący odkąd liczyć górę krawędzi panelu
<bejker> szukam ale znalezc nie moge
<bejker> :D
<TheNumb> bejker: może to bug.
<bejker> mozliwe
<TheNumb> Popytaj na jakimś kanale od KDE czy ktoś ma podonie ustawione panele.
<TheNumb> *podobnie
<bejker> a znasz jakis kanal kde?
<TheNumb> http://userbase.kde.org/IRC_Channels
<bejker> thx
<confluency> bejker: jaką masz wersję KDE?
<bejker> szkoda ze polskiego nie ma
<bejker> confluency: 4
<confluency> 4.co ?
<bejker> 4.8.5
<confluency> To jest chyba bug; niestety jeszcze nie naprawiony: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283974
<lubotu3> KDE bug 283974 in containment-panel "After KDE upgrade, panel is in wrong position" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<confluency> A ile masz ekranów?
<bejker> o dzieki faktycznie bug
<bejker> 4 ekrany\
<bejker> confluency:  dobry link chyba tam jest jak to  naprawic
<confluency> Podobno te metody nie działają dla wszystkich, ale można sprawdzić.
<bejker> no doczytalem ze do wersji 4.7 dzialal tam jedna ale po 4.8 juz sie posypala ale warto sprubowac
<Ryba321> hej
<bejker> czesc
<gjm> Nie.
<Ryba321> spokojnie dzisaj nie spamuje
<gjm> Brawo.
<bejker> gjm:  a co ty taki przerazony odrazu zamiast czesc czy cos to nie odrazu :>
<gjm> Bo mnie przerażasz.
<Ryba321> bejker: Gdybyś ty był kiedy to ja spamowałem to byś reagował inaczej.
<bejker> a po co spamowales?
<Ryba321> Chciałem sprawdzić jak działa administracja. Odp.: Działa bardzo dobrze.
<bejker> ciesz sie ze wyrozumiali byli i ddosa nie dostales
<gjm> co tu się dzieje to ja nawet nie
<Ryba321> ciesze się, ale nawet jakby, zawsze jest TOR.
<bejker> -.-
<bejker> ty chyba nie wiesz co to ddos :D
<Ryba321> Wiem... Wiem... Tylko prędzej dostałbym bana na IP niż DDoS
<Ryba321> Jak skompilować jądro Linuxa z wszystkymi opcjami?
<gjm> odpal menuconfig i pozaznaczaj wszystko
<gjm> bez sensu, ale co kto lubi…
<TheNumb> gjm: nie masz stockowego kernela z archa?
<gjm> mam od 3.11, nie chciało mi się kompilować
<gjm> ale nawet tam nie ma wszystkiego
<TheNumb> Ale i tak jest więcej niż w takim ubuntu :D
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie patrzyłem w Ubuntowe jajka.
<Ryba321> Na Fedorze chyba będzie to działać
<TheNumb> fetora
<Ryba321> Mam też Sabayona, ale on nie obsługuje modemu 3G podłączonego bezpośrednio do kompa jak kupie nowy router to całkiem się na niego przesiądę.
<gjm> Ta, Sabayon nie obsługuje.
<gjm> A ja myślę że to PEBKAC.
<Ryba321> czyli ???
<TheNumb> Ryba321: czyli że nie umiesz poprawnie skonfigurować i tyle.
<gjm> Czyli sprawdź sobie w google.
<Ryba321> Na razie mam w planach LFS więc nie konfiguruje ale spróbuje
<Ryba321> *może spróbuje
<TheNumb> lol
<TheNumb> lfs
<TheNumb> powodzenia
<gjm> kekeke
<Ryba321> spróbuje skonfigiurować,ale nigdy nie używałem GENTOO i Sabayona.
<TheNumb> sabayon to pryszcz
<TheNumb> masz binarne paczki, przygotowane od razu gotowe pulpity ._.
<Ryba321> Nie mogę pisać
<gjm> 23:14       Ryba321 │ Nie mogę pisać
<Ryba321> ???
<gjm> no faktycznie
<Ryba321> już moge
<Ryba321> KVIrc się zlagował
<gjm> no, w końcu jakiś ładny Openbox: http://www.deviantart.com/download/401368639/ss19092013_by_suovainaja-d6myq0v.jpg?token=3d71cd661e70d37ff1d40ba42c72d1d1c75e47b0&ts=1379712436
<TheNumb> z openboxa widzę tutaj tylko dekoracje okien ._.
<gjm> A czego więcej byś chciał?
<gjm> A, no faktycznie, menu.
<TheNumb> no to nie wiem czym się tak ekscytujesz.
<gjm> Jak widzę niektóre pulpity to mam ochotę zwrócić obiad.
<Ryba321> Ciekawy pulpit.
<rsajdok> confluency: dzięki za pomoc upgrade powiódł się :)
<Rybatech> Kompiluje jądro przez komende: make all yes
<Rybatech> gjm : ty jesteś wszedzie
<gjm> Nie.
<confluency> rsajdok: nie ma sprawy. :)
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<Prywatny_Kucharz> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie strony
<TheNumb> 1st
<TheNumb> :<
<gjm> nie
<gjm> 1st
<DaZ> 2rd
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-21
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/awrQ32r_460s.jpg
<CookieM> a teraz coś z zupełnie innej beczki http://cdn1.asteroid.pl/a.garnek.pl/026/871/26871560_800.0.jpg/zdjecie.jpg
<ryba321> Hej
<pajonk> :|
<mati75> cizys fak
<ryba321> Z/W
<pajonk> JP
<soee> czesc
<ryba321> hej
<gjm> betesiarz jesteś?
<ryba321> kto???
<gjm> street hacking
<gjm> światłowody i młot pneumatyczny
<pajonk> Wkurwilem się…
<szkodnik> ja tez
<szkodnik> i co z tego?:)
<szkodnik> hmm?
<szkodnik> chyba weszlam w zlym momencie :D
<pajonk> Nie, już posprzątałem.
<mati75> pajonk: nick ci podjebali?
<mati75> ghostem go
<pajonk> Nie, ale już mnie irytuje.
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> za to ja mam pomysł
<mati75> to ja
<mati75> żeby nie było
<szkodnik> pajonk, ja cie chyba nie znam:)
<pajonk> pajonk = gjm
<szkodnik> ach
<szkodnik> ok
<pajonk> A gjma znasz? (;
<szkodnik> z widzenia ;)
<szkodnik> szuklam jakiegos przyjaznie nastawionego nicka, ktory ma ochote wysluchac o moich problemach z niedobrym radeonem i moze podpwoiedziec jakies rozwiazanie :D
<pajonk> Jedyny Radeon jakiego miałem to 9200SE, a więc nie bardzo pomogę.
<pajonk> Chryste, kiedy to w ogóle było…
<szkodnik> wiatraczek sie zbuntowal i nei chce sie krecic mocniej, nzi na 30% ;)
<szkodnik> a temperatura dochodzi do 95C
<ryba321> Mam pytanie: Gdzie jest GJM
<pajonk> Wyszedł.
 * mati75 się uśmiecha szyderczo
<Chat6930> ?
<Chat6930> O co chodzi
<bjfs> dobre pytanie
<BlessJah> pajonk, mati75: język
#ubuntu-pl 2013-09-22
<jacekowski> 1st
<BlessJah> o, żyjesz
<jacekowski> no zyje
<jacekowski> w hiszpani niestety teraz
<jacekowski> ale 25 pazdziernika znowu do tajlandi
<bejker> w tajlandi karaja dozywociem za narkotyki?
<bejker> czy kraje mis sie pomylily
<pajonk> karą śmierci nawet ztcp
<jacekowski> kara smierci
<jacekowski> teoretycznie
<jacekowski> praktycznie, narkotyki sa dostepne wszedzie, i o ile sie nie rzucasz w oczy to nic ci nie zrobia
<jacekowski> a nawet wtedy, lapowka wystarczy zeby problem rozwiazac
<jacekowski> ale tajlandia jest niesamowicie tania
<Prywatny_Kucharz> witam
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ups...
<bejker> noc czesc
<ryba4321> hej
<Prywatny_Kucharz> exit
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-15
<grek> czesc wiecie może jak moge naprawić sięć na virtualboxie-  miałem zawsze internet w lan - na virtualbox działał od strzału, teraz mam awarie internetu i na kompie stacjonarnym mam internet z wifi udostępniony przez telefon. Działa ale maszyna na virtualboxie z tego neta nie korzysta
<grek> cos mam jeszcze zmieniac ?
<grek> polaczenia po stronie vm mam auto  wiec nie wiem co by jeszcze zmienic
<mati75> ustaw kartę na maszynie
<mati75> albo zrób nat
<grek> ale ustaw - mam na bridget - polaczenie ipv4 na auto wiec co mam ustawic. powinien odswierzyc - dodalem nat
<grek> ale nie widze zeby cos sie zmienilo
<grek> tzn nadal nie dziala
<mati75> zmień bridget na wlan0
<jacekowski> mostkowanie z wlan nie zawsze dziala
<TheNumb> nash bridget
<gjm> bridget jones
<sexyboy> grek: ustaw sobie nat na vbox
<sexyboy> grek: robi się to przez 2 klinknięcia
<sexyboy> domyślam się, że masz bridged teraz
<grek> nat na vbox ?
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> da się
<grek> mam attached to : nat - nie ma do wyboru nic z nazwa vbox, w adapter type tez
<grek> nat, nat network , bridged, internal ,host only, i generic
<mati75> sexyboy: pisałem mu to już
<mati75> sexyboy: nie załapał
<sexyboy> mati75: szkoda
<grek> sorki nei zauwazylem musialm wysc na sek - na wlan da sie
<jacekowski> grek: musisz na NAT ustawic i zeby gosc bral wtedy ip z dhcp
<jacekowski> grek: bo po wifi nie zrobisz bridged najprawdopodobniej
<sexyboy> zrobi
<drathir> bry...
<grek> ok juz dziala dzieki
 * drathir toleruje vbox tylko pod winzgroza...
<sexyboy> ja nie mam wyboru, muszę używać vboksa
<sexyboy> innych, darmowych vm pod osx nie ma
<sexyboy> nie ma vmware player
<sexyboy> nawet
<drathir> sexyboy: to straszne wrecz...
<sexyboy> vmware fusion czy paralels trochę drogie a ja nie mam wielkich potrzeb
<sexyboy> mam tylko 9 vmek teraz
<sexyboy> generalnie vbox działa
<drathir> sexyboy: nie no jak nie ma wyboru i dziala trzeba wytrzymac...
<sexyboy> vbox nie jest zły
<sexyboy> za tę cenę
<sexyboy> no, ale za pieniądze są lepsze
<jacekowski> sexyboy: bridged zeby zrobic po wifi trzeba miec karte wifi ktora to potrafi zrobic
<jacekowski> sexyboy: i AP bez filtrowania
<sexyboy> podejrzewam, że większość nowoczesnych kart potrafi
<jacekowski> wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> wiekszosc nowoczesnych kart ma filtrowanie zeby tego nie robic
<sexyboy> kto używa filtrowania mac na routerach?
<jacekowski> to nie filtrowanie mac
<sexyboy> na moim bradcomie działa. period.
<jacekowski> tylko filtrowanie czy mac podczas assocjacji jest taki sam jak stacja teraz wysyla
<sexyboy> broadcomie.
<jacekowski> intele np. to potrafia ale tylko jesli uzywasz starych ipwraw sterownikow
<jacekowski> atherosy stare to potrafia
<jacekowski> ale np. nowe atherosy maja juz filtrowanie ktorego nie da sie wylaczyc
<drathir> z ciekawosci do dysku spod wubi tego calego idzie sie dostac jak sie posypie?
 * drathir tam osobiscie lubi atherosy jak dla mnie najmniej problemow z  nimi jest...
<drathir> broadcom cyrki ze sterami, a intel lubi wybrzydzac z ap-kami...
<jacekowski> teraz nie robia atherosow tak jak kiedys
<gjm> dziś prawdziwych atherosów już nie ma
<drathir> jacekowski: chyba zapas trzeba bedzie maly zrobic hrhr
<sexyboy> gjm: racja
<sexyboy> drathir: broadcomy na makach są super
<sexyboy> drathir: so za tym, że promiscuous nie da się ustawić
<sexyboy> po za tym*
<jacekowski> http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/BTS555_DS_v11.pdf?folderId=db3a30431ddc9372011e268
<jacekowski> http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/BTS555_DS_v11.pdf?folderId=db3a30431ddc9372011e268
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> promiscuous czy monitor?
<sexyboy> hum
<sexyboy> może monitor
<sexyboy> nie pamiętam
<sexyboy> w każdym razie w aircracka nie ma się co bawić z tego powodu
<jacekowski> to monitor
<john_matthew> witam :)
<sexyboy> cześć
<john_matthew> sluchajcie, mam dosyc mala wiadomosc o linuxie, ale chce sie uczyc i dzisiaj postawilem system
<john_matthew> ubuntu 64bit
<john_matthew> i na razie ze wszystkim sobie radzę oprócz instalacji sterowników do mojej karty graficznej gf 260 gtx
<john_matthew> wchodzilem w centrum oprogramowania
<john_matthew> i dodatkowe oprogramowanie
<john_matthew> i wybierałem niestandardowy sterownik
<john_matthew> ale nie widze zadnych zmian
<john_matthew> nadal jak np. przesuwam okno to nie widze takiej plynnosci jaka powinna wystepowac po instalacji sterownika
<jacekn> john_matthew: w dashu wpisz "additional drivers" to powinno otworzyc Ci okno z instalacja sterownikow nvidii
<john_matthew> tak wlasnie robie i zmieniam na sterownik
<john_matthew> zrobie restart i zobacze czy zadziala
<sexyboy> bo nie będzie mu to super płynnie na blobie nvidii działać
<sexyboy> neuveau sobie akurat z tym lepiej radzi
<john_matthew> chyba dziala :)
<sexyboy> john_matthew: na blobie nvidii nie spodziewaj się super płynnego gui po linuksem
<sexyboy> kur
<gjm> zapiał
<sexyboy> yep
<dweller> cóż, linux nigdy nie miał super płynnego gui, dopiero wayland może to zmienić
 * drathir woli 2d niz wymuszone 3d bez potrzeby pod winzgroza...
<dweller> wat
<drathir> dweller: przeciez winzgroza by def wymusza uzycie procesora 3d pod pulpitem, linux zwyklym 2d sie zadowala...
<drathir> w dodatku chyba winzgroza uzywa directx-a pod pulpitem...
<dweller> bardzo dobre że używa
<drathir> ta i grzeje sie bez potrzeby na obrotach... :/
<drathir> dweller: ale to tylko moje zdanie...
<kklimonda> nic się nie grzeje
<kklimonda> nowe karty graficzne w ogóle nie mają już za bardzo akceleracji 2d zresztą
<drathir> kklimonda: co do nowych to nie wiem, ale stare sie grzeja...
<Galahad> witam mam problem bo nie wiem jak ustawić uprawnienia w systemie proszę o pomoc
<ftpd> A może jakieś konkrety?
<Galahad> witaj ftpd
<Galahad> nom konkretnie to chciałem sobie ustawić uprawinenia do komponentów systemu
<Galahad> tzn że np do wypalania płyty do wylogowywania do sieci gdzieś to sie ustawiało ale nie pamietam jak
<ftpd> Dodaj się do odpowiednich grup.
<ftpd> Chociaż w defaulcie ten user tworzony przy instalacji już to wszystko ma.
<Galahad> a jest jakieś gui do tego?
<ftpd> Nie wiem, pewnie jest.
<ftpd> W jakichś sytem preferences.
<ftpd> Ja nie używam ubuntu z gui, to nie wiem.
<Galahad> oki doobra jakoś sobie poradzę martwi mnie tylko ze są setki tutoriali do praw dostępu do plików a tego niestety trzeba szukać
<Galahad> a która grupa odpowiada za wyłączenie systemu?
<jacekn> Galahad: no bo cos takiego bardzo rzadko sie robi, zwykle na desktopie wszyscy moga takie rzeczy
<TheNumb> Galahad: pewnie "power"
<john_matthew> jest możliwość ściągania utworów z clementine które akutalnie leca ze streamu czy to radia czy jakiegos portalu
<john_matthew> ?
<TheNumb> john_matthew: wątpię
<Galahad> john_matthew: może Streamtuner?
<john_matthew> taka komende znalazlem: xterm -e streamripper {tp} -d /media/storage/Music
<Galahad> albo z proca jakoś bo pamietam coś ze sie dało flasze wyciagać XD
<TheNumb> iksde
<john_matthew> a czy jakis klient skype'a na ubuntu istnieje? sprawdzalem w repozytoriach, ale nie ma nic
<john_matthew> niewazne, mam :)
<sexyboy> skype nie ma w repo
<sexyboy> trzeba od ms zassać
<TheNumb> jest w repo
<TheNumb> Nie znasz się ;f
<sexyboy> TheNumb: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/26f64fc9/
<sexyboy> może w jakimś ppa
<TheNumb> Musisz włączyć repo partner ;-)
<sexyboy> ah i see
<sexyboy> welp
<sexyboy> dawno ubuntu nie uzywałem
<TheNumb> pff
<sexyboy> ffp
<TheNumb> nie ma nic lepszego od ubuntu
<sexyboy> a kotki?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> kotki też nie
<sexyboy> kawa z rana?
<sexyboy> piwo z wieczora?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> tylko ubuntu z unity
<TheNumb> Nic innego
<mati75> w canonical partner jest skype
<TheNumb> debian ssie, arch ssie
<TheNumb> W gentoo za dużo zabawy :(
<sexyboy> od kiedy to debian ssie
<sexyboy> i dlaczego mnie to ominęło
<mati75> sexyboy: TheNumb lubi jak mu koledzy ssą
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> znaczy nie
<TheNumb> ;/
<sexyboy> to wszystko wyjaśnia
<sexyboy> https://mojang.com/
<sexyboy> jak by ktoś jeszcze nie wiedział
<TheNumb> Od kilku dni wiadomo.
<sexyboy> dzisiaj to oficjalne
<ftpd> Ojej, majkrosoft kupił majnkrafta?
<ftpd> I to i to kolorowe gówno dla dzieci z chujową grafiką :P
<mati75> ftpd: teraz przepiszą z javy do c#
<jacekowski> mati75: c# w przeciwienstwie do javy jest dobrym jezykiem programowania
<mati75> najlepszy jest visual w którym można sobie kod aplikacji wyklikać
<jacekowski> jaki problem masz z c#?
<jacekowski> jest szybki, scisle typowany, wieloplatformowy
<jacekowski> otwarty
<xdudi> szybki to on jest do czasu :)
<mati75> jacekowski: co?
<mati75> jacekowski: sufit ci na głowę nie spadł?
<jacekowski> mati75: z takimi argumentami to mozesz sam glowa w beton uderzyc
<mati75> jacekowski: za dużo się ztym językiem namięczyłem
<mati75> jacekowski: moja opinia jest taka: jest on dla hipstoprogramistów
<mati75> którzy są pizdami a nie programistami
<xdudi> mati75: w czym działasz?
<jacekowski> C pewnie powie
<jacekowski> albo ASM
<mati75> xdudi: cpp
<mati75> lub perl
<mati75> w zależności do czego
<jacekowski> C# jest szybszy
<xdudi> od cpp nie jest
<jacekowski> JIT .net jest znacznie lepszy niz cokolwiek co kompilator jest w stanie wygenerowac
<mati75> jacekowski: dobra, wrzuć mi na niski poziom c#
<mati75> powodzenia
<jacekowski> chyba ze kompilujesz z bardzo specyficznymi opcjami, ale wtedy to ci sie program uruchomi na wielu platformach
<jacekowski> mati75: ale jaki niski poziom?
<xdudi> jacekowski: c# nigdy nie będzie szybszy od c++, zrozum to proszę
<jacekowski> xdudi: a czemu niby?
<xdudi> jacekowski: bo to niemożliwe, żeby był
<jacekowski> xdudi: rotfl
<mati75> jacekowski: zaprogramuj mi chipa w c#
<jacekowski> xdudi: wlasnie ty masz blad
<jacekowski> mati75: netduino
<jacekowski> mati75: sa male .net runtime na wlasnie takie rzeczy
<mati75> nie to kalectwo
<jacekowski> xdudi: wlasnie to jest podstawowy blad ktory ludzie robia
<mati75> ale mi chodzi od zera
<xdudi> jacekowski: c# w najlepszym wypadku może być porównywalnie szybki, ale szybszy nie będzie, w praktyce, jest wolniejszy (chociażby poprzez gc)
<jacekowski> xdudi: JIT .net ma mozliwosc generowania kodu zoptymalizowanego na konkrentny procesor/platforme
<jacekowski> xdudi: cos czego zaden kompilowany jezyk nie potrafi
<xdudi> jacekowski: jak ty zasuwałeś grabkami w piaskownicy, ja kompilowałem gentoo na konkretny procesor z konkretnymi flagami optymalizacyjnymi, fajnie jest się wymądrzać, ale lepiej najpierw poczytać manuala gcc :)
<jacekowski> xdudi: dlatego tez powstal LLVM, ktory przenosi sporo idei z jezykow ktore uzywaja maszyny wirtualnej do normalnych jezykow
<jacekowski> xdudi: synku, ja gentoo kompilowalem na p2 jeszcze
<jacekowski> ba, nawet oo.o kompilowalem
<mati75> gcc to już powoli przeżytek
<xdudi> jacekowski: ciekawe, bo ja na i486
<jacekowski> na i486 nie chcialem bo trwaloby to kilka lat
<jacekowski> mati75: no wlasnie
<xdudi> jacekowski: trwało tylko tydzień
<jacekowski> mati75: llvm z clangiem ktory garsciami czerpie z .net
<ksx4system> *bierze popcorn i uważnie przysłuchuje się dyskusji*
<xdudi> clang jest wkurzający
<xdudi> piękny ale denerwuje po dłuższym czasie
<jacekowski> ale wracajac do realistycznych zastosowan
<jacekowski> tzn. aplikacje komercyjne ktore musza sie odpalic na czymkolwiek co klient ma
<xdudi> jeśli nie mają rygoru wydajności, może być bytecode
<jacekowski> i tu niestety, zaden jezyk prekompilowany nie podskoczy dobremu JITowi
<xdudi> jacekowski: masz jakieś benchmarki pokazujące, że c# jest szybszy od cpp? interesuje mnie algorytm używający sterty :>
<jacekowski> nie mam
<jacekowski> ale np. takie cos
<jacekowski> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/37db0dc6-aee5-4947-ba02-7dc63a87e09d/c-vs-c-performance-test
<jacekowski> jak rowniez, w przyszlosci, JIT .net bedzie lepszy
<jacekowski> potencjalnie moze bedzie nawet jakies natywne wykonywanie kodu w CPU tak jak to na arm robi jazelle
<xdudi> problemem w tych pseudo językach jest garbage collector, i to zawsze będzie je spowalniać
<jacekowski> ale czemu niby?
<kklimonda> prawdziwi programiści sami zarządzają swoją pamięcią
<jacekowski> garbage collector dziala w tle
<kklimonda> i wieszają się ze swoim programem
<xdudi> jacekowski: jak sobie napiszesz taki odśmiecacz, wtedy zrozumiesz co on robi i dlaczego tyle to trwa
<jacekowski> w .net poprawili bardzo garbage collector od pierwszej wersji
<jacekowski> tzn. gc w .net 4 nie ma zadnego wplywu na wydajnosc
<xdudi> jacekowski: jak masz wszystkie rdzenie zajęte, to nie ma już zasobów na tło, trzeba kolejkować zadania
<jacekowski> to troche inna sprawa
<jacekowski> ale w przypadku aplikacji ktora nie jest w stanie calego procesora zajac, GC nie spowalnia jej
<xdudi> uwielbiam gierki pisane w javie/c#, kiedyś słyszałem, że ktoś napisał klona quake, działało to tak: 3-5 sekund płynnej gry, potem lag na 200-300 ms bo włączył się gc, i tak w kółko
<xdudi> ale jakby ktoś nie zauważył, to szybsze i lepsze od c++ :)
<jacekowski> ale .net 4 nie ma blokujacego GC
<jacekowski> ma calkowicie dzialajacy w tle GC
<xdudi> a co jeśli nie zdąży usunąć śmieci i skończy się ram?
<jacekowski> poza tym, zeby GC tak czesto dzialal to musialo cos ostro po pamieci jechac
<jacekowski> a zwalnianie i alokowanie takich ilosci pamieci to nawet w normalnym jezyku jest problemem
<xdudi> java/c# działa bardzo podobnie jak zfs, zapieprza ram po sufit
<xdudi> ale to są języki dla imbecyli, którzy nie powinni mieć władzy nad pamięcią którą alokują i nie mogą decydować kiedy co może być zwolnione
<xdudi> niech każdy proces zaalokuje 1GB z którego w użyciu jest 10MB, puki się nie włączy GC...
<jacekowski> gdzies widzialem statystki, w okolo 90% aplikacji w repo debiana sa memleaki
<jacekowski> mniejsze badz wieksze
<jacekowski> przewaznie mniejsze
<jacekowski> tyle w temacie zarzadzania pamiecia
<xdudi> jacekowski: istnieją techniki pozwalające pisać bez używania operatora delete jawnie
<xdudi> (w c++)
<xdudi> i nie ma wycieków
<jacekowski> ale tu nie chodzi o to
<jacekowski> tylko o to ze wycieki w znacznej wiekszosci aplikacji sa
<jacekowski> bo komus nie chcialo sie nawet raz valgrinda odpalic
<xdudi> chodzi o to, że 5 procesów w c# zapieprzy pół ramu albo i więcej
<jacekowski> firefox nie jest w c# o ile mi wiadomo
<xdudi> fajnie się o c# rozmawia, ale jakbyś miał wszystko z oknami w tym napisane, to nie byłbyś już taki twardy
<xdudi> firefoxa piszą niepoważni ludzie, co nie zmienia faktu, że w c++ łatwo się pisze bez wycieków i bez gc
<jacekowski> tak z ciekawostek co do gier w c#
<jacekowski> chrome bylo w duzej czesci napisane w c#
<xdudi> co znaczy było?
<jacekowski> chrome, taka gra
<jacekowski> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrome_(gra_komputerowa)
<jacekowski> FPS polski, dosyc dobrze oceniany
<jacekowski> silnik graficzny w C++ ale cala reszta to c#
<xdudi> skoro c# jest szybszy od c++, to czemu nie napisali całości w c#?
<xdudi> po co się rozdrabniać...
<jacekowski> bo silnik juz mieli
<xdudi> czemu pisali silnik w powolnym c++? :)
<jacekowski> bo jak go zaczynali pisac to JIT .net jeszcze nie istnial
<xdudi> ale java istniała :P
<jacekowski> ale JIT javy tez byl w powijakach
<jacekowski> duzo sie zmienilo od pierwszego .neta (i javy z tego czasu)
<kklimonda> oj kurde, c++ dobrze napisany będzie wydajniejszy od .net czy javy w grach
<kklimonda> ale też mało jest programistów, którzy mogą pisać w c++ na takim poziomie
<jacekowski> a co w przypadku C++.net
<xdudi> to prawda, niestety tak jest, ale nie jest to wina języka
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem - c++ to porąbany język
<kklimonda> pełen dziwów i corner casów
<jacekowski> C++ pozwala na rzeczy na ktore normalny jezyk nie powinien pozwalac
<jacekowski> czyt. overloadowanie operatorow
<jacekowski> w sposob ktory pozwala na robienie czegos prawie tak drastycznego ze 2+2==5
<jacekowski> 3 dni spedzilem na debugowaniu kodu ktory mial cos w tym stylu
<jacekowski> bo ktos operator + uzywal do czegos innego niz dodawanie
<xdudi> kklimonda: możesz rozwinąć?
<kklimonda> xdudi: not really, za cienki jestem by się z mistrzami gatunku zmagać - zajrzyj pod c++ fqa
<jacekowski> xdudi: miliony undefined behaviourow
<jacekowski> xdudi: niekompatybilnosci pomiedzy kompilatorami
<xdudi> dla was rzutowanie bez kontroli typów to wada, ale w praktyce to zaleta C++
<jacekowski> http://gynvael.coldwind.pl/?id=369
<jacekowski> tu jest ladnie rozpisane jak ten sam kod sie roznie zachowuje na roznych kompilatorach
<jacekowski> ba, nawet roznymi wersjami tego samego kompilatora
<kklimonda> no ale to undefined behaviour, i większość kompilatorów cię o tym w sumie poinformuje
<jacekowski> i to minor wersjami
<jacekowski> kklimonda: wlasnie ze nie
<xdudi> a = 5++; to się nawet nie skompiluje...
<jacekowski> xdudi: to jest rozpisanie wykonania tego
<jacekowski> xdudi: a nie kod
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a.cpp:2:25: warning: operation on ‘a’ may be undefined [-Wsequence-point]
<kklimonda> z -Wall
<xdudi> nie zmienia to faktu, że to bardzo brzydki i zaciemniony kod
<jacekowski> ale z domyslnymi opcjami juz nic nie powie
<kklimonda> tak, ale między innymi po tym rozróżnia się programistę C/C++ od kogoś kto dopiero zaczyna - ten który ma doświadczenie używa tony różnych -Wxxx by się asekurować ;)
<xdudi> jacekowski: pisałeś może coś klient-serwer?
<jacekowski> wielokrotnie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: -Wall i -Werror powinny byc domyslnymi nie wylaczalnymi opcjami
<xdudi> opowiedz mi o protokole komunikującym obie maszynki, jak wyglądał, jak był analizowany
<kklimonda> pokaż mi swój street cred xD
<jacekowski> FSM do duzych kawalkow protokolu
<xdudi> Franciszkańskie Spotkania Młodych?
<jacekowski> finite state machine
<xdudi> (google) ;)
<jacekowski> tzn. inicjacja polaczenia, i inne rzeczy ktore wymagaly pilnowania stanu
<xdudi> interesuje mnie jakim protokołem te twoje implementacje się komunikują
<jacekowski> wlasnym
<jacekowski> uzywajacym TCP/IP
<xdudi> (innymi słowy, ruch sieciowy a konkretnie metadane)
<xdudi> no właśnie o to pytam, znając życie, był to tekstowy xml/json
<xdudi> tak?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> wymiana roznych structow ktore byly wysylane w miare potrzeb
<xdudi> ooo binarny język... nie spodziewałem się tego po c#
<jacekowski> c# tez moze zmarshallowac struktury do binarnych danych
<jacekowski> a dwa, c# sie nie nadaje do aplikacji hard real time
<jacekowski> ba, typowe x86 sie nie nadaje
<xdudi> dlaczego?
<jacekowski> bo x86 ma jebane system management mode ktore robi "cos"
<jacekowski> na co nie masz zadnego wplywu
<xdudi> zainstaluj jajko typu lowlatency/realtime zamiast generic
<jacekowski> ale ja bez kernela jechalem
<xdudi> i problem przestanie być tak mocno irytujący
<xdudi> jednakże nie rozumiem dlaczego ci jajko przeszkadza do programu klient-serwer
<jacekowski> to akurat inna sprawa
<xdudi> wkurzał mnie fakt zacięć systemu na laptopie, postawiłem lowlatency z repo, i problem się rozmył, działa dużo lepiej
<jacekowski> ale ja nie mialem kernela, mialem dedykowana karte wejsc wyjsc i lacznie 3kB kodu w ASM
<xdudi> system chodzi wolniej, ale za to częściej migota procesorem po procesach, wzrasta wrażenie systemu czasu rzeczywistego
<jacekowski> ja mialem w najgorszym razie 15 cykli procesora od momentu zebrania danych do momentu kiedy musialem wyslac dane do karty wyjsc
<xdudi> stawiałbym raczej, że coś spartoliłeś, najłatwiej jest wieszać psy na kernelu czy architekturze
<jacekowski> nie, to jest x86 i system management mode
<jacekowski> procesor w niekontrolowalny przez OS sposob steruje praca wiatraka, emulacja klawiatury na USB
<jacekowski> i innymi takimi rzeczami
<xdudi> a co to była za karta?
<jacekowski> wlasna
<jacekowski> nawet sobie zewnetrzny generator czestotliwosci i uproscilem moj program tylko do jednego, liczenia cykli procesora pomiedzy przerwaniami
<jacekowski> i regularnie co chwile mialem moment ze program naliczal jakies ~500 cykli mniej
<jacekowski> bo akurat SMM sie zaczelo wykonywac
<xdudi> nie prościej było kupić taką kartę lub podobną za pare złotych i oszczędzić sobie pół roku orania?
<jacekowski> to nie byl problem karty
<jacekowski> to byl problem komputera
<jacekowski> i tego ze x86 sie nie nadaje do czegokolwiek co wymaga hard real time
<jacekowski> ostatecznie karta zostala przeprojektowana na calkowicie samodzielne urzadzenie, zostalo FPGA wymienione na troche powazniejsze i wszyscy byli szczesliwi
<jacekowski> tylko nie ja, bo fanem VHDLa nie jestem
<jacekowski> wiec ja juz swoja orke nad niskopoziomowymi problemami odrobilem
<jacekowski> ostatecznie wyszlo z tego lepsze urzadzenie
<xdudi> teraz orzesz ram zawalając szyfem dla GC :)
<jacekowski> cykle procesora sa tanie
<jacekowski> ram tez jest tani
<jacekowski> nie jest to warte mojego czasu, jak potrzebuje cos obliczeniowo powazniejszego zrobic czego moj laptop nie wyrobi, to odpale bladecentre ktore mi w domu stoi, a w najgorszym razie kilka instancji EC3 w amazonie
<xdudi> skoro lubisz robić serwery na 30 połączeń ;)
<jacekowski> poza tym, zarzadzanie pamiecia w c# jest zupelnie inne niz w C czy tam C++
<jacekowski> tzn. ten sam program przepisany na wprost zajedzie ci pamiec i GC
<jacekowski> ale c# potrafi wiele rzeczy ktore powoduja ze jest szybszy
<xdudi> gdyby jeszcze były w nim destruktory...
<jacekowski> dlatego teraz tez nie mam w domu wlasnego NASa budowanego samodzielnie
<jacekowski> tylko gotowy kupiony, wlozyc dyski i dziala
<xdudi> słyszałem o robaku który takie kupione nas'y atakuje i szyfruje, za odszyfrowanie trzeba zabulić
<jacekowski> watpie ze procesor w takim NASie bylby w stanie zaszyfrowac 16TB w jakims sensownym czasie
<jacekowski> 50MB/s xorow dla raid5 to wyciaga gora
<xdudi> ale on nie szyfruje tależy, tylko pliki
<xdudi> a ich masz mniej niż 16TB
<jacekowski> /dev/vg1/volume_1     5.8T  5.3T  480G  92% /volume1
<jacekowski> /dev/vg1/volume_3     1.5T  1.3T  234G  85% /volume3
<jacekowski> jakies jeszcze pytania?
<jacekowski>   vg1    3   3   0 wz--n- 9.08T 1.76T
<jacekowski> ide spac
<xdudi> pewnie pornosy szyfrować będzie na końcu :P
<xdudi> jacekowski: dobrej nocy
<drathir> xdudi: takie cos jest ale na winzgroze... i niestety pliki papa
<drathir> nom jest instrukcka do wyslania bitcoinow po torze, ale to wkret tylko...
<xdudi> drathir: http://bit.ly/1uEnlpB ;)
<drathir> lol co to na win stoi?
<xdudi> nie zdziwiłbym się, jakby to był model xp :D
<drathir> xdudi: swoja droga jakis czas temu mialem stycznosc z takim kompem zainfekowanym i niestety nie bylo co zbierac - pojedyncze pliki... ;/
<xdudi> takie życie, mogę poradzić tylko zakup dobrego antywirusa, albo książkę do linuxa
<drathir87> 5
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-16
<john_matthew> wiecie jak zainstalować wtyczke flash do chromium?
<dweller> john_matthew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<john_matthew> dzieki
<dweller> zgaduję że tak
<dweller> wcale nie był to pierszy wynik w google
<dweller> na pewnie nie pod 'ubuntu chromium flash'
<dweller> na pewno*
<drathir> to chromium nie ma wbudowanej?
<jacekn> nie, tylko chrome ma
<drathir> jacekn: a to dobrze wiedziec...
<drathir> jacekn: dzieki...
<lolz> https://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=51319 zmagal sie ktos z podobnym problemem?
<fuorviatos> Cześć
<fuorviatos> mam kartę ATI/INTEL. Działam na 12.04 na najnowszym hardware layer. Niestety, po jego instalacji coś poleciało z systemu i nie mogę się juz przełączać miedzy wyjściami. Nie mogę też zainstalować sterów do ATI z powodów takich konfliktów http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359210/ . Wszelkie rady, sugestie mile widziane.
<drathir> namieszane w repo ;/
<drathir> fuorviatos: zapewne powinno zadzialac wywalenie tych w konflikcie i instalacje polecanych o ile maja dobrze odniesienia zrobione, ze zastepuja wywalone...
<drathir> ale poczekaj na fachowcow...
<fuorviatos> a ktu to fachowiec?
<drathir> wiekszosc obecnych zapewne...
<fuorviatos> to poczekam bo jak wywale mese to wogole xorg nie wstanie, no chyba, że na vesa
<drathir> ewntualnie polecane pojedynczo sprobowac...
<drathir> swoja droga z ciekawosci steam box?
<fuorviatos> drathir: nic z tych rzeczy - zwykły laptop
<drathir> to dlaczego 64 i 32bit zainstalowane?
<fuorviatos> mało tego mesa musi być bo intel na niej hula a tej paczki z "abi" w nazwie nie ma w ogóle w repo ubuntu
<fuorviatos> drathir: co masz na myśli?
<drathir> po prostu jajko jakies customowe wymaga tych raring...
<drathir> jest mesa-glx i mes-glx:i386
<drathir> mesa*
<fuorviatos> takie były wymogi chyba
<fuorviatos> musiałem zainstalować jajko z backportów żeby przełączać się miedzy kartami
<fuorviatos> no nic - poczekam; może jakiś ekspert się odezwie
<fuorviatos> ale chyba wszyscy spią
<drathir> zalezy czy przy kompie... duzo osob sesje trzyma 24/7
<mati75> idlujmy dalej
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: zainstaluj HWE z trusty
<TheNumb> te z saucy nie są już wspierane
<TheNumb> raring zresztą też ;]
<TheNumb> A najlepiej to by w ogóle było przejść na nowego LTS.
<TheNumb> Tutaj przynajmniej działa intel/ati muxless
<TheNumb> W poprzednich wydaniach były jajca
 * drathir tam ubu nawet nie ma w sumie, ale jak mowilem Ci co sie znaja sa w poblizu zawsze ;p
<TheNumb> drathir: nie miałem wyjścia. Musiałem się poznać ;/
<drathir> TheNumb: i widac, ze sie przydaje wiedza...
<TheNumb> drathir: a ja wróciłem z archa i innych gentoo do ooboontoo.
<drathir> TheNumb: z ciekawosci juz systemd tez jest w stable?
<TheNumb> drathir: gdzie?
<TheNumb> w gentoo?
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Systemd nigdy nie będzie by default w gentoo.
<TheNumb> Jak chcesz to możesz sobie zainstalować.
 * TheNumb miał
<Dreadlish> systemd w gentoo?
<TheNumb> No. Miałem bo gnome
<TheNumb> ;p
<Dreadlish> brzmi jak zabijanie szczurów wykałaczką.
<Dreadlish> da się zrobić teraz bez sysd
<TheNumb> I tak nigdy jakoś bardzo nie kochałem openrc
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: no a mój 12.04 to skąd tego HWE pociągnął?
<TheNumb> Sam mu zainstalowałeś jakiś czas temu.
<TheNumb> Te pakiety są w repo, ale już ich nie wspierają.
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: i który pakiet fglrx masz zainstalowany?
<TheNumb> fglrx czy fglrx-updates?
<fuorviatos> żaden
<fuorviatos> nie da się tego zainstalować
<fuorviatos> próbowałem instalnąć fglrx-experimental-13
<TheNumb> Bo one oczekują innych nazw pakietów ;-)
<fuorviatos> rozwiń pls
<kklimonda> fglrx-experimenntal-13 to cbyba wirtualny pakiet dostarczajacy abi
<fuorviatos> u mnie każda instalacja tego się konczy tak
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie.
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: zainstaluj xserver-xorg-core-trusty i spróbuj jeszcze raz z fglrx-experimental-13
<TheNumb> xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: paczka już jest w systemie
<TheNumb> yyy
<fuorviatos> poważnie
<TheNumb> a pokaż uname -r
<fuorviatos> 3.13.0-35-generic
<TheNumb> libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty też masz?
<TheNumb> I zobacz jeszcze xserver-xorg-core
<fuorviatos> nie mam ani mesy ani xorga. Instalnąc to?
<TheNumb> Jak nie masz xorga to dobrze
<TheNumb> bo xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty powinien dostarczać pakiet wirtualny
<fuorviatos> a libg1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty w ogóle nie mam w repo
<fuorviatos> ale mesa chodzi
<TheNumb> Ale musisz mieć odpowiedni pakiet
<TheNumb> Inaczej sypią się zależności
<TheNumb> A w repo jest taki pakiet: libg1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty
<TheNumb> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-trusty
<mati75> nie lepiej trusty zainstalować?
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: poczekaj, odswieżyłem bazę i faktycznie jest (glx i dri)
<TheNumb> Zainstaluj jeden
<TheNumb> Drugi sam się wciągnie
<TheNumb> Potem spróbuj zainstalować fglrx-experimental-13
<fuorviatos> ale obydwa są w systemie jednak
<TheNumb> :|
<fuorviatos> coś tu jest nie tak
<fuorviatos> podeśle Ci zrzut
<TheNumb> Właśnie się dziwiłem, bo one powinny być wszystkie razem instalowane.
<TheNumb> kernel+xorg+mesa
<fuorviatos> http://ctrlv.in/426126
<drathir> w ubu...
<TheNumb> No ciekawe.
<TheNumb> Spróbuj jeszcze raz zainstalować te fglrxy
<fuorviatos> nie pójdzie
<TheNumb> dodaj --fix-broken
<fuorviatos> kryczy o abi
<fuorviatos> ok
<fuorviatos> nic z tego http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359943/
<fuorviatos> coś tu jest grubo pochrzanione
<TheNumb> O, zepsuty pakiet fglrx
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: masz szansę zgłosić buga ;p
<fuorviatos> zgłoszę, ale jako co?
<TheNumb> Brakujące zależności.
<TheNumb> Ewentualnie możesz sam zbudować fglrxy
<TheNumb> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<fuorviatos> ale po każdym jajku w górę bedzie trzeba raz jeszcze, nie?
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Masz DKMS
<fuorviatos> mam
<fuorviatos> czyli ten fglrx jest rąbnięty?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<fuorviatos> ciekawe bo przed updejtem HWE śmigało
<fuorviatos> jak to wytłumaczyć?
<TheNumb> Bo xserver-xorg-core-lts-saucy dostarcza xorg-video-abi-14
<TheNumb> A takiego wymaga fglrx-experimental-13
<TheNumb> Z kolei xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty dostarcza xorg-video-abi-15
<TheNumb> A fglrx nic nie wie o takim abi.
<fuorviatos> ok - ma to jakiś sens
<fuorviatos> zgloszę buga
<fuorviatos> przez launchpad czy na stronce ati?
<TheNumb> launchpad
<TheNumb> Wydaje mi się, że 13.300 umiało abi 15
<fuorviatos> więc issue polega na tym, że fglrx-experimental nie dostarcza xorg-video-abi-15, tak?
<mati75> trzeba skompilować pakiet z nowszym xserverem
<fuorviatos> dobra
<fuorviatos> dzieki za pomoc
<TheNumb> nie tak
<fuorviatos> ?
<TheNumb> fglrx nie wie, że takie abi istnieje
<TheNumb> Jak sam zrobisz pakiet to chyba będzie działało.
<fuorviatos> nie ma go w zależnościach
<TheNumb> Najwyżej będziesz musiał w control dodać to abi i tyle.
<fuorviatos> mogę spróbować
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: najlepiej i tak by było zainstalować 14.04 gdzie masz to wszystko z głowy.
<fuorviatos> i tak chyba zrobię
<fuorviatos> tam wystarczy tylko fglrx i będzie chodził z intelem?
<TheNumb> U mnie działa.
<fuorviatos> masz intel/ati?
<TheNumb> radeon 7730m i intel hd 4000
<mati75> TheNumb: nie pójdzie mu tak
<fuorviatos> przełączasz się przez pxpress?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> aticonfig --px-igpu/--px-dgpu
<fuorviatos> na standardowym jajku i xorgu?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> To co jest w repo.
<fuorviatos> no to widzę, że się postarali
<TheNumb> Wcześniej nie działało
<TheNumb> Od 13.10 zaczęło jako tako
<TheNumb> W poprzednich wydaniach musiałem sam instalować fglrxy.
<fuorviatos> na 12.04 z backportem kernela i xorga śmiga
<fuorviatos> ale po updejcie HWE padło ;[
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: jak masz czas to warto zaktualizować się do 14.04
<TheNumb> Ale po takiej zabawie z pakietami ja bym instalował na czysto.
<fuorviatos> z 12.04 chyba nie ma sensu
<fuorviatos> lepiej na świeżo
<TheNumb> Dokładnie.
<fuorviatos> tylko muszę dysk załatwić i zrobić backup
<TheNumb> używasz synergy?
<TheNumb> :P
<fuorviatos> cóz to?
<TheNumb> A nie, ikona mi się pomyliła.
<TheNumb> to crossover :D
<fuorviatos> ta
<fuorviatos> :]
<fuorviatos> bawie się w to
 * TheNumb kiedyś kupił crossover
<fuorviatos> no i?
<TheNumb> I szpan.
<TheNumb> Wsparcie dla developerów wine.
<fuorviatos> dużo teraz pozmieniali
<fuorviatos> pracują nad podciągnieciem dx10
<fuorviatos> generalnie fajny projekt
<fuorviatos> bawie się w beta testing
<fuorviatos> uciekam spać
<fuorviatos> TheNumb: mati75 dzięki za pomoc
<TheNumb> fuorviatos: nmzc
 * drathir wie juz dlaczego obie wersje 32 i 64 bibliotek...
<mati75> drathir: multiarch
<drathir> mati75: wine, a dokladniej ta komercyjna nakladka...
<sexyboy> :|
<lolz> jakis pomysl jak zmienic jasnosc doczepianego monitora bo wszystkie opcje reguluja tylko wyswietlacz w laptopie? ;/
<lolz> zyjecie jeszcze?
<Voldenet> lolz: 'doczepianego'?
<Voldenet> tzn. takiego po d-sub albo dvi?
<lolz> drugi
<lolz> dvi (to 25 pinowe)
<lolz> znalazlem cos ttakiego /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/backlight/acpi_video0/actual_brightness
<lolz> tylko jest readable only
<Voldenet> Nie wiedziałem, że dvi potrafi sterować tymi parametrami
<Voldenet> a możesz to jakimś toolem na czymkolwiek robić?
<lolz> systemowym tylko probowalem
<lolz> moge przyciskiem na monitorze
<Voldenet> ja na windowsie takiej opcji nigdzie nie widzę
<lolz> kde here
<lolz> sorry to d-subjest
<lolz> Voldenet: /etc/X11/xorg.conf to tylko przy nvidi jest?
<Voldenet> xorg.conf to konfiguracja serwera graficznego xorg, który odpowiada za wyświetlanie obrazu i przyjmowanie sygnałów z myszy i klawiatury
<Voldenet> znajdziesz tam monitory (i obsługiwane rozdzielczości), karty graficzne, klawiatury i myszy
<Voldenet> w nowej wersji robi się automatycznie
<Voldenet> albo prawie automatycznie
<Voldenet> czasami go może nie być i wszystko działać
<lolz> u mnie nie ma
<lolz> to jakis pomysl>
<Voldenet> to oznacza, że wszystko z automatu chodzi
<Voldenet> btw, d-sub nie potrafi sterować jasnością wyświetlacza
<lolz> bo?
<Voldenet> po prostu nie potrafi
<Voldenet> d-sub może tylko wysyłać dane obrazu
<lolz> moge hdmi podlaczyc zalozmy
<lolz> bo to analog?
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, nigdy nie widziałem, żeby coś sterowało jasnością wyświetlacza
<Voldenet> ale może tak się da w hdmi/dvi
<Voldenet> d-sub to nie do końca analogowy sygnał, ale nie do końca cyfrowy
<Voldenet> same kolory idą analogowo
<Voldenet> ale reszta idzie cyfrowo
<lolz> w zarzadzaniu energia jest screen brightness
<lolz> suwak, tylko zmienia w laptopie
<Voldenet> w laptopie tak
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie chyba tak się nie da
<lolz> DVI-A - przesyła tylko dane analogowe.
<Voldenet> taki sygnał dostajesz z przejściówek d-sub > dvi
<lolz> komus sie udalo
<Voldenet> linknij
<Voldenet> sprawdziłbym u siebie, bo przydałoby mi się
<lolz> http://mikesubuntu.com/2010/05/how-i-finally-got-my-brightness-keys-working/
<Voldenet> to nie służy do obsługi zewnętrznego monitora
<Voldenet> tylko do naprawienia przycisków w konkretnym modelu laptopa
<lolz> to moze w laptopie zmienial
<Voldenet> Mówię Ci - tak się nie da
<Voldenet> ewentualnie możesz sobie przypiąć jakoś zmianę jasności w ustawieniach karty graficznej
<lolz> moze jakby potencjometr doczepic na kablu ;p
<Voldenet> ale wtedy to nie steruje parametrami monitora, tylko zmienia sygnał
<lolz> wlasnie u mnie nie ma za bardzo co zmieniac
<Voldenet> dawno się xorgiem nie bawiłem, ale pamiętam, że oficjalne sterowniki do kart graficznych mają czasami tool do zmiany jasności
<Voldenet> można by podpatrzeć, co robią
<lolz> cos takiego znalazlem intel_backlight
<lolz> Couldn't map MMIO region: Permission denied
<lolz> i ogolnie sporo rzeczy zaczynajacych sie na intel
<Voldenet> backlight służy tylko do sterowania jasnością laptopa
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-17
<lolz> a to? http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/brightness-contrast-in-x.html
<Voldenet> zmienia jasność/kontrast, którą karta wysyła do monitora
<lolz> mowiles ze sie nie da
<drathir> ale to obraz psuc powinno...
<Voldenet> lolz: nie da się sterować podświetleniem
<drathir> bo co ze zmniejszy sie nakladka jak i tak crt bedzie prawie ta sama jasnoscia dawal po oczach
<Voldenet> i jasnością monitora
<Voldenet> da się sterować jasnością obrazu wysyłanego do monitora
<Voldenet> różnica jak z dźwiękiem analogowym: nie możesz z kompa sterować głośnością wzmacniacza podłączonego do kompa, możesz tylko ściszyć albo zgłośnić dźwięk przed wysłaniem go do sprzętu
<drathir> o ile monitor by to obslugiwal conajmniej dvi lub d-sub+usb musialby byc zapewne...
<Voldenet> drathir: a dvi ma takie cuda?
<drathir> ale nie slyszalem o takowym jeszcze...
<drathir> Voldenet: w dxi w teorii moga jakies hacki w sterownikach zrobic zapewne...
<drathir> dvi*
<Voldenet> w d-sub też mogą
<Voldenet> przecież masz C2I
<Voldenet> i tam można arbitrary data słać
<Voldenet> ale
<Voldenet> czy ktoś to robi? :D
<drathir> nom nie slyszalem...
<drathir> no i soft w monitorze bardziej zaawansowany musial byc zapewne...
<drathir> bo powinno to byc polaczone i reagowac jak naciskanie na przyciski...
<m477> drathir: i jak usb wykryje monitor? sa jakies biblioteki?
<m477> moge hdmi podlaczyc tez ale kabel mi padl
<m477> zwykle jest hdmi-d-sub na usb taka przejsciowka 200zl kosztuje...
<m477> poza tym usb jest raczej za wolne
<m477> zeby sterowac kazdym pikselem w full HD w 60hz
<drathir> m477: nie mam zielonego pojecia, ale chyba po osobnym usb byloby im prosciej niz po dsubie?
<drathir> m477: bo to cyfrowe na analogowe to ciezko...
<drathir> m477: i mialem na mysli po usb tylko sterowanie jasnoscia...
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> m477: usb nie jest za wolne
<jacekowski> m477: bo nie robisz 60Hz, tylko 25fps albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> m477: i nie wszystkie piksele sie zmieniaja
<m477> jak nie wszystkie
<m477> jacekowski:  zawsze trzeba najgorszy przypadek zalozyc
<jacekowski> robia stacje dokujace na USB
<jacekowski> z monitorem 100Mbit ethernetem i bajerami
<jacekowski> i dziala to dobrze
<jacekowski> i zawsze jest usb3
<m477> od zawsze czyli od 2008
<m477> zreszta do ilu % laptopow kupisz stacje dokującą? 1%, mniej?
<TheNumb> większość thinkpadów
<TheNumb> :P
<m477> rozmawiamy o pc
<m477> tzn x86
<TheNumb> no i?
<TheNumb> przecież thinkpady są x86
<TheNumb> :|
<jacekowski> HP ma uniwersalne stacje dokujace na USB
<mati75> do wszystkich biznesowych hp i dell
<jacekowski> toshiba tez
<jacekowski> dell
<jacekowski> asus tez ma
<mati75> asus ma takie z pci-e
<mati75> gpu da radę włożyć
<jacekowski> i sa rowniez jakies noname ktore robia to samo
<m477> jacekowski: do mojego nie ma
<m477> della
<m477> a ma 1.5 roku
<jacekowski> a jakiego della masz?
<m477> vostro v131
<jacekowski> http://www.amazon.co.uk/DELL-452-11649-SuperSpeed-Docking-Station/dp/B00BLIM9KY
<jacekowski> uniwersalna USB do della
<jacekowski> usb3.0
<inkscape3> halo
<TheNumb> counter-strike
<m477> jacekowski: <3
<m477> kiedys szukalem na allegro do tego modelu
<inkscape3> czego potrzebuje zeby posluchac muzy z bandcampa? uzywam raspbiana i na zadnej przegladarce nie dziala
<TheNumb> pewnie flasha
<jacekowski> ja nawet zmusilem HP stacje do zadzialania z lenovo
<jacekowski> hakowanie driverow bylo
<jacekowski> bo wykrywaly czy laptop jest na pewno od HP i sie nie ladowaly
<mati75> flash na rpi nie działa
<TheNumb> tak
<m477> jacekowski: to odrazu zapytam, czy da sie przez d-sub w kde zmienic jasnosc ekranu?
<m477> na gpu intella
<mati75> m477: xbacklight
<m477> chyba nawet instalowalem to dzisaj ale nie podpinalem monitora
<TheNumb> kde to syf
<TheNumb> ;/
<m477> wlasnie powoli do tego dochodze
<m477> ciezko twinview ogarnia
<TheNumb> linuks to syf
<TheNumb> używaj windowsa jak normalny człowiek
<TheNumb> ;/
<Lakii> ;/
<m477> dzisaj instalowalem windowsa 8 na VM bo muszeprojekt w visual studio zrobic ;/
<Lakii> wyrazy wspolczucia
<m477> bardzo przypomina xp;d
<m477> i w ch*j reklam :D
<m477> masakra
<Lakii> jak juz musiales to lepiej win7
<m477> nie, bo tam nie ma  visual studio  2012
<Lakii> hm
<m477> a sobie na uczelni uj***li ze ma byc projekt na windows phone 8
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> System którego nikt nie używa.
<TheNumb> I nie masz nawet jak przetestować na hardware ;/
<TheNumb> ujową masz ulczelnię ;z
<m477> w ogole IDE MS'u i opensourcowe wyglada identycznie i sie zastanawiam kto od kogo zerznac
<m477> chyba Ty
<m477> emulator moge na linuxie uruchomic
<TheNumb> HARDWARE
<TheNumb> ...
<TheNumb> nie emulator, ciołku ;z
<TheNumb> Masz telefon żeby na nim przetestować projekt?
<TheNumb> Bo u mnie na uczelni dają w ramach programowania na winzgroz phone.
<m477> htc G1 nie dzialajacą
<m477> nie potrzebuje hardwaru
<TheNumb> Jak nie potrzebujesz?
<m477> dotego co mam zrobic
<TheNumb> Potrzebujesz.
<TheNumb> Co to za projekt który nie był testowany poza emulatorem?
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> To tak jakby trzaskać gry na ajfapa nie mając ajfapa.
<m477> taki ktory mial byc oddany do czerwca :D
<m477> zreszta C# w zyciu nie uzywalem :D
<m477> ale widze duza analogie do cpp i androida
<m477> wiec moze ogarne
<TheNumb> C# to taka java z C++
<m477> a android to java z innym api
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<m477> no to pewnie sa jakies niuanse
<jacekowski> m477: jasnosci ekranu nie zmienisz
<jacekowski> m477: masz 8 bitowy DAC w karcie graficznej ktory ma wypuscic 1.44V przy 0xff
<m477> bo?
<jacekowski> m477: modyfikacja jasnosci ograniczy dynamike
<m477> a na hdmi
<jacekowski> dokladnie to samo, 0xff== pelna jasnosc
<jacekowski> mozna zrobic ze dzieli sygnal /2
<jacekowski> ale to ogranicza dostepne kolory i wszystko
<jacekowski> bo tracisz polowe poziomow jasnosc
<jacekowski> ale bedzie ciemniej
<jacekowski> w przypadku analogowego sygnalu wypuszczanego na analogowy monitor sprawa jest troche inna
<m477> w sensie ze na d-subie jest 8 bitow na kolor?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> to jest LCD
<m477> LED*
<jacekowski> zadna roznica
<m477> poprawilem sie
<m477> czyli na kablu hdmi pojdzie?
<jacekowski> pojdzie po dsubie
<jacekowski> ale tracisz polowe albo jakas tam czesc poziomow jasnosci
<jacekowski> i gowniany obraz sobie robisz
<m477> no zapewne
<m477> mialem hdmi ale kabel sie zepsul po miesiacu :F
<jacekowski> co mu zrobiles?
<m477> kosztowal 8 zl na allegro
<jacekowski> ide po jakies jedzenie
<jacekowski> ja kupuje takie po £3 z lokalnego sklepu
<jacekowski> solidne metalowe wtyczki
<m477> no moj 'pozlacane ma'
<jacekowski> moj tez
<jacekowski> niklowany bylby £0.50 taniej
<m477> ALE TU JEST POLSKA
<jacekowski> ide po jedzenie
<m477> mam laptopa 1.5 roku i juz wymienialem w nim dysk i baterie
<m477> bateria rok gwarancji i po 1.5  roku padla :D
<m477> zastanawiam sie bo w ogole czasem komp nie wstaje musze np 3 razy power wcisnac bo pipczy i nie wiem czy to zglaszac
<TheNumb> Już wiem co sobie kupię pod choinkę.
<TheNumb> http://ark.intel.com/products/82932/
<m477> i w ogle jakas wada dziwna bo nie da sie linuxa wybudzic jak jest kabel zasilajacy podlaczony :?
<TheNumb> spieprzone acpi
<m477> nie wiem z czego to moze wynikac
<Lakii> TheNumb: do czego taki ?
<Lakii>  I7 4770 nie starczy ?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> ;/
<TheNumb> Lakii: żeby się szybko kompilowały paczki w gentoo
<Lakii> ;/
<m477> TheNumb: to ze nie budzi sie czy nie uruchamia?
<m477> do tibi
<m477> przez to acpi
<xdudi> TheNumb: nie lepiej zmienić kompilator? :)
<TheNumb> xdudi: nie rozumiem.
<TheNumb> pod clangiem nie wszystko się kompiluje
<TheNumb> w tcc wolę nie wspominać
<TheNumb> s/w/o/
<xdudi> TheNumb: clang znacznie szybciej kompiluje niż gcc
<m477> mi by sie nie chcialo kazdej paczki kompilowac
<TheNumb> [14:09:26] <TheNumb> pod clangiem nie wszystko się kompiluje
<xdudi> co np?
<m477> slyszeliscie o oneplus one?
<xdudi> nie
<m477> dumbphone
<m477> chyba ma porowynwalna moc obliczeniowa od pc za ta cene
<TheNumb> mowa o x86?
<TheNumb> w tej samej cenie
<TheNumb> Bo jak tak to na pewno nie ma.
<TheNumb> Nie porównuj RISC do x86.
<m477> TheNumb: jakby takiego smartfona podlaczyc pod monitor i uzywac tego jak PC?
<m477> wykonalne?
<TheNumb> wykonalne
<TheNumb> Ale nie będzie tak wydajne jak pełnowymiarowy komputer.
<m477> i klawe np na blutacz
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> Patrz na raspi
<TheNumb> Co prawda raspi ma ciulowe bebechy
<TheNumb> Ale założę się, że celeron 700 MHz będzie działał lepiej niż raspi.
<Dreadlish> tak.
<m477> w jakim sensie nie wydajne? 4 rdzenie cos kolo 2ghz
<Dreadlish> wszystko będzie działać lepiej niż raspi ;d
<TheNumb> tak
<m477> + zero chodzenia
<m477> praktycznie
<m477> wymagane
<TheNumb> Jeszcze pomnóż to  2GHz 8 4
<m477> i jaki pobor proadu
<TheNumb> I masz w telefonie 8 GHz!!
<TheNumb> m477: ja mam telefon z 4 rdzeniami po 1,2 GHz
<TheNumb> Laptopa który w stanie spoczynku pracuje na częstotliwości 1,2 GHz
<TheNumb> Jakoś widzę różnicę w wydajnośc :(
<m477> TheNumb: ja mam w komorce 3MB flasha i daje rade
<TheNumb> wydajności*
<m477> dysku
<m477> i sie nie wiesza jak wszystkie androidy :D
<m477> a telefon jak jade na ponad tydzien to nie musze brac ladowarki nawet ;[
<m477> ;
<m477> ;]
<TheNumb> bessęsu :D
<m477> TheNumb: ze niby cpu armowe mniej wydajne od x86?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Zawsze i wszędzie.
<m477> bardzo?
<TheNumb> Bardzo.
<m477> czy ja wiem czy zawsze
<m477> roznica sie zaciera
<TheNumb> nie
<m477> jak nie
<TheNumb> no, nie
<m477> ja nie potrzebuje superkomputera w domu
<m477> SSD szybki net i mam wsyzstko
<jacekowski> arm w dalszym ciagu jest w dupie w porownaniu do x86
<m477> dlaczego
<TheNumb> ze względu na ograniczoną ilość instrukcji :D
<m477> cpu?
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> RISC
<TheNumb> ;f
<m477> teraz coraz wiecej na gpu sie robi
<jacekowski> x86 ma sporo roznych optymalizacji ktorych arm jeszcze nie ma
<m477> no liczy
<TheNumb> m477: nie wszystko się da liczyć na gpu.
<jacekowski> 2.8GHz xeon robi cos takieog
<jacekowski> [    1.600000] raid6: using algorithm int32x4 (124 MB/s)
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> ale jak sie liczy to nie ma porownania
<jacekowski> 1.2GHz arm robi cos takiego
<jacekowski> 2.8GHz xeon robi tyle
<jacekowski> raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9137 MB/s)
<TheNumb> Tja.
<jacekowski> 70x szybciej
<TheNumb> Bo arm nie umie sse
<TheNumb> Dlatego wolniej :(
<m477> to assembler cycz cos>
<m477> ?
<jacekowski> to test algorytmow do raidu podczas startu kernela
<TheNumb> Tak samo jak nie umie http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Vector_Extensions
<m477> czyli netbooki na armie to ogolnie lipa tyle ze dlugo bateria trzyma?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> tzn. arm nie jest az tak paskudny
<jacekowski> arm w telefonie daje rade
<jacekowski> do przegladania internetow, naszej klasy i twarzoksiazki wystarcza
<jacekowski> ale jak chcesz cos bardziej hardkorowego to jestes w dupeie
<jacekowski> jakis czas temu jak cos kompilowalem na n900 (600MHz arm) to szybsze bylo skompilowanie tego na qemu na tym 2.8GHz xeonie niz na telefonie
<m477> no ciekawi mnie ten oneplus one jakiemu pc by to dorownalo
<m477> kwestia emulatora
<TheNumb> m477: żadnemu pc
<m477> bo android na emulatorze w eklipsie bedzie ciął i przy i7
<TheNumb> Bo emulujesz inną architekturę procesora.
<TheNumb> Rozumiesz?
<m477> TheNumb: zaloze ze gry lepsze odpali niz moje HD3000
<TheNumb> Tak samo by było w drugą stronę.
<TheNumb> m477: no chyba nie :D
<m477> moge o grach
<TheNumb> Nie odpali.
<TheNumb> Przeceniasz adreno 330
<m477> aha
<jacekowski> najszybsze ARMy maja jakies 10kmips
<TheNumb> When compared to desktop GPUs the Adreno 330 does fairly well. It’s about one-third slower than the Core i5 Intel HD 4000 integrated graphics
 * drathir nie lubi tabletow...
<jacekowski> jakies srednio mocne i7 ma cos w okolicach 80kmips
<m477> no ja mam i3
<m477> drathir: nie mowimy o tablecie
<TheNumb> m477: i jeszcze kwestia rozdzielczości w jakiej ma renderować grafikę
<m477> chociaz telefon 5"5 to juz nie wiadomo co :
<m477> ;d
<TheNumb> Bo jak takie adreno wypycha mało pikseli to może być super wydajne.
<m477> full hd chyba tam jest
<jacekowski> tylko ze to jest 80kmips na rdzen
<TheNumb> one plus one i tak jest słabe
<TheNumb> Zobacz sobie tablet na tegrze k1
<TheNumb> To jest potwór.
<m477> 5,5-calowy wyświetlacz LCD (LTPS IPS) o rozdzielczości 1920 x 1080
<m477> Snapdragon 801 MSM8974-AC (4 x 2,5 GHz);
<TheNumb> 10 GHz!!!!
<jacekowski> o, tegra ma 2.5dmipsa na MHz, i3 ma 10
<TheNumb> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Silicon-warriors-Snapdragon-801-vs-NVIDIA-Tegra-K1_id54174
<drathir> m477: arm dobre do energooszczednych rozwiazan tylko moim zdaniem... bo wsadznie 4 rdzeni do tel to lekka przesada... niedlugo 8 zapewne wloza ;/
<TheNumb> drathir: ja mam 4 rdzenie w telefonie.
<TheNumb> Daje radę.
<m477> pf
<drathir> TheNumb: przy czym 2 odchodza na 2 karty sim jesli to dualsim...
<TheNumb> Mam jeden sim.
<TheNumb> I nie wydaje mi się, żeby to tak działało.
<drathir> to czyli 3 procki na tel zostaja...
<TheNumb> co?
<drathir> andek straszne wymagania ma...
<TheNumb> Gdzie przeczytałeś takie bzdury?
<TheNumb> Z tymi simami
<m477> ja mam http://skroc.pl/05398 i tez daje rade
<drathir> juz pomijam fakt ze niedlugo jak juz nie tel przegonia w ram-ie moj domowy serverek z 4G...
<m477> drathir: chyba slabo zoptymalizowany jest
<drathir> TheNumb: wszystkie andki modem gsm softwaerowy czyli odchodzi 1 rdzen na karte zawsze, zeby zarzadzac przetwarzaniem transmisji lte/czy tam rozmow...
<TheNumb> drathir: citation needed
<m477> nawet nie takie drogie to Tegra K1
<drathir> tylko n900 ma hw osobny modul modemu... z mozliwoscia pelnego odlaczenia...
<TheNumb> Co ty pieprzysz.
<m477> drathir: android usypia nie uzywane procesy
<m477> i jakby powlylaczac jakies nieprzydatne serwisy
<TheNumb> drathir: nie wiem gdzie przeczytałeś takie bzdury
<drathir> TheNumb: na ircu z rozmowy pamietam musialbym poszukac w necie jakiegos datasheeta poszukac...
<TheNumb> mhm
<TheNumb> Ale wiesz, że każdy telefon z androidem może mieć różne bebechy, no nie?
<m477> w jakim kontekscie to mowisz
<TheNumb> Przykładowo, takie galaxy S4 ma modem, wifi i blutucz na jednym czipie: http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4335
<TheNumb> Nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić jak Ty chcesz emulować modem softwareowo.
<m477> TheNumb: to zle ze na 1 czipie, przeciez jaka to oszczednosc
<m477> na transmisji, zurzyciu energii
<TheNumb> Duża.
<TheNumb> Oszczędność miejsca, energii
<m477> ale jaka to wada?
<TheNumb> Nie pisałem, że to wada.
<TheNumb> Tylko udowadniam drathirowi, że android nie przeznacza jednego rdzenia na obsługę radia.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> zreszta smartphone ma duzo wiecej podzespolow
<m477> do obsluzenia
<m477> z 10 sensorow
<TheNumb> 10? :|
<m477> no tak pi razy drzwi
<TheNumb> Bliżej 5
<m477> akcelerometr, czujnik swiatla, magnetometr (chociaz nie wyborazam sobie jak to tam dziala)
<TheNumb> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/sensors/sensors_overview.html
<TheNumb> Góra 12
<TheNumb> Większość telefonów i tak ma tylko podstawowe.
<m477> 21 jezeli sie nie powtarzaja http://wklej.org/id/1466401/
<TheNumb> Super.
<TheNumb> Pokaż mi telefon który ma wszystkie
<m477> zakladam ze wiekszosc z kitkatem
<m477> wiekszoscz tego to jest juz podstawa
<TheNumb> Większość ma podstawowe czyli akcelerometr, żyroskop, natężenie światła i kompas cyfrowy.
<TheNumb> m477: ja mam telefon z kit katem.
<m477> to pewnie wiekszosc masz
<TheNumb> Nie mam czujnika ciśnienia, temperatury, krokomierza... wymieniać dalej?
<m477> skad wiesz?
<TheNumb> Bo znam swój telefon.
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477> patrzyles w datasheet?
<m477> dobra nie wazne, moze masz jakiegos crapa ;p
<TheNumb> Po pół roku używania chyba wiem co ma wbudowane i co aplikacje mogą czytać.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem co próbujesz udowodnić.
<m477> w sumie to nic
<m477> ale ponad 10 masz jak nic
<TheNumb> Nie mam.
<TheNumb> Mam 5 sensorów.
<TheNumb> Jest taka aplikacja która umożliwia czytanie wszystkich dostępnych sensorów ;]
<TheNumb> accelerometer, magnetic field sensor, orientation sensor, light sensor, proximity sensor
<TheNumb> I większość z nich jest na jednym scalaku
<m477> tyle to ja mialem na htc g1 z androidem 1.6 albo 1.0 ;p
<TheNumb> Wątpię
<m477> hm moze ciutke przesadzilem w sumie
<m477> jeszcze cos do gpsa musi byc
<m477> ale  pewnie odpowiada za to ta sama kosc co gsm
<m477> i jakies pluskwy ;]
<drathir> TheNumb: wiem, ze moze miec, ale sposob dzialania modulu gsm jest w prawie wszystkich tel taki sam... tylko nieliczne maja oddzielne hw moduly gsm jak n900 i nie sa to androidy niestety... moze tez z racji, ze te sw moduly co wykorzystuja procek androida sa znacznie tansze i maja pelny dostep do zarzadzania tel...
<TheNumb> drathir: ale pieprzysz.
<TheNumb> http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4335
<TheNumb> A co to jest?
<drathir> kurczaki ciezko mi to jakos nazwac, bede musial zapytac sie na ircach czy ktos moze pamieta rozmowe...
<Dreadlish> drathir: nie wiem co ćpałeś
<Dreadlish> ale zmień dilera.
<drathir> m477: tak arm-y moga praktycznie do zera zejsc...
<TheNumb> drathir: i w jaki sposób taki telefon ma się dobić do sieci bez modułu do obsługi gsm/lte?
<TheNumb> hm?
<Dreadlish> każdy telefon ma oddzielne icki do obsługi rfu
<Dreadlish> bo nawet nie mogą mieć tego razem
<Dreadlish> wysokie częstotliwości w procku by robiły straszne interferencje z układami rfu
<m477> drathir: jakiego zera
<Dreadlish> dlatego zazwyczaj są one osobno
<Dreadlish> i są one ekranowane.
<Dreadlish> ale drathir sie nie zna, a i tak będzie pieprzył swoje.
<m477> drathir: mowilem ze ten sam czip pewnie odbiera gsm i gps
<Dreadlish> to jest bardzo możliwe.
<m477> no na pewno
<drathir> TheNumb: w sensie, ze te czipy nie sa standalone tylko jada i maja bezposredni dostep do procka telefonu z andkiem czyli co za tym idzie moga wykonywac zdalnie dowolny kod...
<TheNumb> co?
<TheNumb> ._.
<Dreadlish> drathir: protip - wszystkie układy gsmowe mają dostęp do dma.
<Dreadlish> drathir: nawet w tym zakichanym n900
<drathir> TheNumb: o ile dobrze pamietam modul ma roma w sobie ktory potrafi obudzic tel/procka zdalnie...
<Dreadlish> tak tak, krowy też latają.
<drathir> Dreadlish: n900 modem dziala na zasadzie komend jak stare i nie ma bezposredniego dostepu do procka... dodatkowo tez jest mozlowosc hard wylaczenia go...
<Dreadlish> drathir: tak, tak, wierz w idiotów w internecie
<Dreadlish> drathir: patrzyłeś na schemat tego?
<Dreadlish> rozbierałeś ten telefon?
<drathir> rozbieralem, ale nie mam wiedzy developerow ktorzy napewno znaja sie znacznie lepiej ode mnie...
<TheNumb> No to się nie wypowiadaj.
<TheNumb> (:
<Dreadlish> i nie kończ wszystkiego trzema kropkami, bo wyglądasz jak niedorozwój.
<Dreadlish> o ile komendy at idą po uarcie, to zgadnij po czym dźwięk idzie
<Dreadlish> po dma!
<Dreadlish> bingo!
<Dreadlish> idzie cyfrowo po dma!
<drathir> Dreadlish: mi to nie przeszkadza...
<Dreadlish> wygrałeś milion złotych!
<Dreadlish> drathir: ale chociaż nie pieprz na tematy, na które nie masz zielonego pojęcia :)
<drathir> Dreadlish: pisze tylko to co pamietam... wcale nie mowie, ze sie znam...
<Dreadlish> co pamiętam [czytając gimbusów w necie, którzy nie widzieli schematu nawet]
<Dreadlish> w każdym telefonie możesz wyłączyć phy od rfu
<Dreadlish> i to nie jest żadna nowość
<Dreadlish> tylko po co, skoro telefon służy do dzwonienia, a wyłączanie części radiowej jest conajmniej przy tym bez sensu.
<drathir> mozliwe, ze mozna ale w andkowych wylaczony i tak zdalnie mozna wlaczyc za pomoca modulu gsm...
<TheNumb> Udowodnij.
<m477> TheNumb: abstrachuje ze ja mam w zegarku  pressure sensor, and a three-axis accelerometer ,temperature and battery voltage measurement i 1-GHz wireless transceiver
<TheNumb> Podaj jakieś źródło.
<drathir> TheNumb: to nie ja namierzam wylaczone tel hrhr
<drathir> ale ok nie chce bardziej denerwowac...
<m477> na usb
<drathir> m477: niezle... /me sie podobaja takie stare (moze i nowsze tez sa) zegarki z radiowa synchronizacja czasu...
<m477> to jest usb transmiter
<m477> HF
<Dreadlish> drathir: poczytaj o czymś takim jak dcf77
<Dreadlish> dalej to istnieje.
<drathir> Dreadlish: najblizszy w niemczech lub w czechach z tego co pamietam nadajnik jest chyba...
<Dreadlish> jedyny jest w niemczech.
<Dreadlish> w frankfurcie nad menem, jeśli dobrze pamiętam.
 * TheNumb ma kilka zegarków które się synchronizują po dcf77
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam żadnego.
<Dreadlish> mam jeden, który się ciągle śpieszy o 7 minut
<drathir> Dreadlish: bardzo mozliwe... niby takie nic ale tylko baterie wymieniac trzeba i zawsze bedzie czas dokladny...
<TheNumb> O ile nie przestaną nadawać (:
<Dreadlish> no jak narazie robią to od prawie 50 lat i działa.
<drathir> nie no chyba nie powinni tak na logiczne myslenie wszystkie stare i najprostsze technologie powinny byc utrzymywane w razie w...
<jacekowski> zawsze jest GPS, mniejsza szansa ze padnie
<jacekowski> bo na razie dobrej technologii na zestrzeliwanie satelit nie ma
<drathir> jacekowski: racja o ile naturalnie czyms nie oberwa...
<lolz> tak z ciekawosci jak mam czesc swapa zajetego a mam duzo wolnego ramu to czemu system tego nie przerzuca?
<sexyboy> lolz: swappiness
<jacekowski> swappines nic nie robi
<jacekowski> swappines kontroluje jak chetnie system przerzuca dane z ramu do swapa
<jacekowski> przerzucanie ze swapa spowrotem do ramu jest robione tylko jesli dane sa potrzebne
<sexyboy> "nic nie robi"
<lolz> w sumie logiczne
<jacekowski> tzn. nic nie robi w ta strone
<jacekowski> sa rozne "nowe" opcje w kernelu do prefetcha swapa
<sexyboy> lolz: zmień sobie swappinessw sysctl.conf, użyj sysctl, swapoff && swapon
<jacekowski> i od dawna byly rozne patche ktore to robily
<sexyboy> jak chcesz
<sexyboy> bo inaczej kernel będzie do swapa wrzucał
<jacekowski> ale nie sa popularne i wymuszanie trzymania nieuzywanych danych w ramie jest "szkodliwe"
<lolz> bo mam 8GB ramu i caly czas cos w swapie siedzi
<sexyboy> no to mówię, swappiness wyreguluj
<lolz> to musze zainstalowac
<sexyboy> nie musisz
<sexyboy> to jest wbudowana funkcja kernela
<lolz>  swap
<lolz> swaplabel  swapoff    swapon
<lolz> nie ma
<sexyboy> to nie jest polecenie
<sexyboy> ustawiasz to programem sysctl i w /etc/sysctl.conf
<jacekowski> lolz: swap jest po to zeby go uzywac
<lolz> jacekowski: ale nie kiedy jest ram wolny
<jacekowski> lolz: dane ktore leca do swapu jesli ram nie jest caly uzywane to sa bardzo niepotrzebne rzeczy
<jacekowski> lolz: gdzie sprawdzasz zajetosc ramu
<jacekowski> lolz: pokaz twoje free -m
<lolz> htop
<jacekowski> bo htop to wyswietla w nie do konca dobry sposob
<jacekowski> bo te numerki to nie jest prawdziwe zuzycie
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1466837/
<lolz> ale troche wyczyscilem
<sexyboy> lolz:
<lolz> no
<sexyboy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<sexyboy> masz, czytaj
<sexyboy> ja się nie będę rozpisywał
<jacekowski> jak juz, to ja bym vfs_cache_pressure zmniejszyl
<jacekowski> i zuzyl ta pamiec na sensowniejsze rzeczy
<jacekowski> lolz: a popatrz w htopie co tego swapa uzywa najbardziej
<lolz> k
<lolz> ajeszcze o 1 rzecz chce zapytac, czy jest cos do sterowania obrotami wiatrakow, bo czaasem to mi laptop cyklicznie wrzuca pelne obroty i potem male
<lolz> a np tylko flash odpalony
<jacekowski> sa rozne rzeczy, ale malo co na laptopach dziala
<jacekowski> to w wiekszosci przypadkow jest robione niezaleznie od systemu
<lolz> a jak mam sprawdzic co siedziw swapie?
<lolz> bo to masakra jest
<lolz> tak jakbym kompilowal na 4 rdzeniach
<jacekowski> lolz: kolumna nswap
<jacekowski> musisz dodac
<lolz> to nie wiem jak
<lolz> dobra w sumie nie  wazne tak tylko pytam
<jacekowski> wazne
<jacekowski> odpal normalnego top'a
<jacekowski> nacisnij klawisz f
<lolz> w ogole to musze zmienic srodowisko bo uzywam kde ale to zupelnie sobie nie radzi w twinview
<lolz> z xfce jeszcze nie korzystalem
<lolz> ale mysle nad fluxboxem albo awesome, bo planuje tez 3 monitory
<lolz> a kde co chwile crashuje sie
<jacekowski> 2 monitory to ciezko
<jacekowski> 3 monitory jeszcze gorzej
<jacekowski> a co sie w kde ci crashuje?
<jacekowski> bo kde normalnie jest stabilne
<lolz> a to random
<kklimonda> nvidia już wspiera xrandr 1.cośtam
<lolz> ja mam intella
<kklimonda> i dwa monitory działały bez większego problemu
<kklimonda> to nie twinview wtedy
<kklimonda> ogólnie znajomy używa dwóch monitorów z kde i mu działczy
<lolz> no kde potrafi zmienic ustawienia tylko 1 wyswietlacza
<lolz> no mi twinview tez dziala
<lolz> ale np co reboot panele wariuja
<lolz> raz z jednej raz z drugiej
<lolz> a i jeszcze jak sie da na full okno to zachodzi na panel
<lolz> i to jest jakis  bug kde
<sexyboy> smutne
<lolz> irytujace
<lolz> bo np przyciskzamkniecia okna jest pod panelem...
<lolz> f.lux i redshift tez nie dziala
<lolz> masakra
<drathir> lolz: jak masz wiecej rdzeni to sprobuj na powersave przelaczyc powinno sie z wiatrakami uspokoic, a najlepiej html5 wymusic zapewne...
<lolz> nie wszystko chyba html5 obsluguje
<lolz> drathir: tym z systemsettings?
<lolz> jak tak to tam  tylko jasnoscia ekranu mozna sterowac i to jednego
<drathir> lolz: jesli tym dziala to tak, jesli nie to cpupower-em..
<lolz> drathir: mowie ze poversever  ma tylko ustawienia do jasnosci ktore i tak dzialaja do 1 ekranu, sprobuje tym co mowisz
<lolz> hm nie mam
<lolz> drathir: zainstalowalem  linux-tools-common i mowi ze mam zla wersje jadra
<lolz> i chce znow u jakies paczki doinstalowywac
<drathir> hmmm ciekawe co tam steruje czestotliwiscia...
<lolz> nie pytaj
<drathir> sensors jaka temp z ciekawosci pokazuje?
<lolz> w stresie?
<drathir> obecnie...
<lolz> 65
<lolz> ale czesto jest ponad 80
<drathir> a jaki procek?
<lolz> i3
<lolz> 2.3
<lolz> ghz
<drathir> a w spoczynku 45-55?
<lolz> nie co ty
<lolz> to mobily
<lolz> ponizej 60 nie schodzi
<lolz> a pytasz w ogole o cpu?
<drathir> nom cpu...
<lolz> to tez zalezy czy acpi czy lmsensorem
<drathir> to te i3 ladnie sie roznia temp od i5 z tego co widze...
<lolz> czemu
<lolz> on mi tu chyba czestotliwosci nie zmienia w locie
<drathir> cieplejsze sa...
<lolz> jakbym dosa odpalil to pewnie tez z 50C by bylo ;p
<lolz> okrojone
<lolz> poza tym ze laptop pazy czesto to prawie zadna roznica
<drathir> lscpu powinien pokazywac "w czasie rzeczywistym" lub dokladniej obecne taktowanie...
<lolz> a to dziala 1.6GHz
<lolz> jakbym ustawil na sztywno mniejsza f to bysie mniej grzal?
<drathir> nie no zainstaluj cos do stopiowania bo go ugotujesz szybko ;/ ciekawe czy ubu ma czy nie ma domyslnie instalowane cos...
<lolz> nie ma wlasnie chyba
<lolz> co polecasz
<lolz> 3 lata gwary to care
<drathir> lolz: wiesz to jeszcze przy tych 80 moze sie zalaczac zabezpieczenie ze skalowaniem w dol...
<lolz> to sa z biosu wartosci?
<lolz> bo tam to cos kolo 90-100 jest jak pamietam
<drathir> lolz: na sztywno nie... po prostu tryb powersave na wszystkie rdzenie i powinna temp spasc odrobine...
<lolz> albo nice pozmieniac
<lolz> tylko czy jak jest 1 rdzen obciazony to on zmienia czestotliwosc we wszystkich cyz tym co pracuje?
<drathir> toz to dla intela to piekarnik chyba to nie moj leciwy athlon 64 z temp robocza 85-95C hrhr
<lolz> proc i 110 wytrzyma
<lolz> gorzej z tym co jest dookola
<drathir> nawet tyle nie powinien miec bo zapewne przy 100 strzelam, ze zabezpieczenie sie powinno zalaczyc i taktowanie zbijac agresywnie, zzeby ochlodzic...
<drathir> ale nie testowane...
<lolz> chyba normalnie to ciezko przegrzac
<lolz> jak nie zal;eisz wylotu np
<drathir> przy przerabianiu filmow na i5 i full obciazeniu 75-85C
<lolz> no a mnie to wkurza ze jak 1 rdzen tylko pracuje to i tak wiatrak nawala na maxa
<drathir> athlon64 w staruszku przy ~105-110 sie awaryjnie wylaczyl ;/ ale to nie specjalnie...
<lolz> to moga kondensatory wyskoczyc
<lolz> zreeszta przy duzej temp wydajnosc spada
<drathir> w sumie juz myslalem, ze po procku, bo odpalic nie chcial przez dluzsza chwile, ale po jakims czasie ruszyl...
<lolz> resurection
<drathir> temp1:        +94.8 C
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> stojak na herbatke  by sie przydal ;/
<Voldenet> ale te athlony się mogą grzać
<Voldenet> jak chore
<lolz> prawie bys wode zagotowal
<Voldenet> intele wyłączają się przy 90
<drathir> Voldenet: dziekowac tylko za ta asusowska technologie cool cos tam, bo tak to bym reki nie mogl trzymac przy touchpadzie juz nie wspominajac o dotykaniu gladzka ;p
<lolz> pamietam czasy jak athlony xp 1,7 krecilo sie na 2.8 i na chlodzeniu wodnym 45 stopni bywalo
<Voldenet> dziękuję za tą technologię montowania procesora i innych rzeczy któe się grzeją do innego pudła ;)
<drathir> Voldenet: o to nawet nie 100...
<Voldenet> laptopy < wszystko
<Voldenet> wiem, bo piszę to z laptopa
<lolz> no ja sie przesiadlem z pc jakies7 lat temu
<lolz> i nie widze sensu wracac
<lolz> chociaz i tak rzadko wychodze zdomu ;d
<drathir> no lapek to max te 90w przewaznie...
<Voldenet> karta graficzna w kompie to rzecz nie do przeskoczenia dla laptopa
<Voldenet> nie wyobrażam sobie, żebym odpalił jakikolwiek poważny tytuł na laptopie
<drathir> Voldenet: chociaz gt740m +i5 niczego sobie jest...
<drathir> tr na full detalach...
<lolz> a duza roznice bedzie robic jakiego opengla wybiore w kde?
<Voldenet> tr?
<lolz> tr?
<lolz> a to nie do mnie
<Voldenet> co to jest tr?
<drathir> Voldenet: tombrider - top 10 najbardziej zaawansowanych graficznie...
<drathir> wlosy lary sa boskie...
<Voldenet> Według kogo?
<drathir> kazdy wlosek osobno renderowany podobno jest...
<drathir> Voldenet: w zestawieniach yt...
<Voldenet> drathir: ale wiesz, że w benchmarkach
<Voldenet> 9800gtx jest lepsze niż 740m
<lolz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVHaWGkdtQI tu masz grafike
<lolz> tylko ze 1080p nie odda calej kwintensencji
<lolz> 72-77C
<drathir> Voldenet: wiesz ja w sumie za 2k tez cudow nie wymagam...
<Voldenet> drathir: no i problem w tym, że za 2k możesz
<lolz> po wlaczeniu
<Voldenet> 2k to naprawdę mocny pecet
<lolz> jezeli grasz w gry
<Voldenet> ja tam laptopa używam do ssh, weba i oglądania filmów
<Voldenet> do innych rzeczy po prostu się nie nadaje :D
<Voldenet> próbowałem na nim grać, ale to czysty masochizm, wszystko w wersji green
<lolz> do wszystkiego sie nadaje
<Voldenet> dysk powolny
<Voldenet> cpu powolny
<lolz> ogolnie ssd w laptopie dobra rzecz
<lolz> do pracowania
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> nie jestem grafikiem
<Voldenet> więc mi szybki komp niepotrzebny
<lolz> kupilbym teraz jakiegos airbooka solidnego
<drathir> Voldenet: no tak pc ale nie da sie go zabrac ze soba niestety...
<lolz> Voldenet: ja tez
<Voldenet> imho ssd się nie kalkuluje
<Voldenet> piekielnie drogi ten gigabajt
<lolz> mowisz otunelowaniu Xow?
<drathir> Voldenet: dla zwyklych userow do grania lepszy lapek mniej pradu zabierze...
<Voldenet> e tam
<lolz> laptopy raczej nie sa do grania
<Voldenet> moja lodówka żre tyle, co serwerownia 24/7
<drathir> a ja osobiscie dla siebie gdybym mial wybierac to cos 10-13" tylko...
<lolz> 13'3 here
<lolz> ponizej 12 nie radze
<lolz> chyba ze cchcesz oczy rodzjebac
<Voldenet> zawsze się śmieję, jak słyszę 'laptop do grania'
<Voldenet> to mniej więcej coś, jak grabie do wykopywania dołów
<lolz> ja 6 lat temu kupowalem laptopa nowke za 1.5k zl i gralem w gta 4, ciachalo ale dawalo rade
<lolz> a teraz na nowym pewnie nie ruszylo by
<lolz> jak grafa zintegrowana to nie pograsz
<drathir> Voldenet: nom mi serwerek w sumie 24/7 domowy chodzi... tylko ze to tez pod green staralem sie wyierac...
<drathir> obecnie w tej chwili 22pc + lapek...
<drathir> lol 2*
<lolz> kiedys sie bawilem optymalizacja zurzycia energii to w trybie okienkowym cos kollo 19W mi pobieral caly laptop
<Voldenet> green...
<Voldenet> czyli rozumiem, że nie lubisz amd?
<drathir> widac,z ze /me serwerownia w piwnicy sie marzy ;p
<Voldenet> serwer w chmurze se kup
<Voldenet> będziesz miał bezpieczne i dobrze zabezpieczone dane (*)
<Voldenet> (*) dopóki ktoś ci ich nie usunie, bo tak
<lolz> mi raz kontroler w ssd padl a nie mialem backupa
<lolz> i caly semestr w pi**u
<drathir> Voldenet: green na  AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-64 bo niestety taki mialem pod reka kiedy do niego reszte skladalem ;p
<Voldenet> ja tam trzymam wszystko w dropboksie dodatkowo
<lolz> no ja mam 13'3 + 24' ;d
<drathir> amd lubie za filozofie tworzenia sprzetu, ale jakbym mial skladac serwer to niestety jednak w strone intela bym sie kierowal, bo jednak moca a co za tym idzie i wydajnoscia przebija amd...
<drathir> no vm postawione ;p
<drathir> OpenBSD openbsd.my.domain 5.5 GENERIC#271 amd64
<Voldenet> drathir: i TDP przebija
<lolz> co ma moc do wydajnosci, sry?
<drathir> lolz: amd moze ma wiecej Ghz ale nie jest tak wydajne jak intel w wielowatkowych niestety...
<Voldenet> nie wiem o co chodzi w tym, że niektóre procesory są szybsze, to jakaś czarna magia
<lolz> to jeszcze zalezy od aplikacji
<lolz> czy obsluguje multitasking
<drathir> amd moze choc i tu nie zawsze byc szybsze w aplikacjach nie korzystajacychg z wszystkich rdzeni...
<Voldenet> lolz: niemal wszystko obsługuje multitasking
<Voldenet> na palcach jednej ręki można policzyć aplikacje działające na jednym threadzie
<lolz> to chyba o co innego mi chodzilo
<lolz> multithreading?
<Voldenet> multithreading, multitasking... jest jakaś różnica? :D
<drathir> Voldenet: dokladnie ale "wymuszony" w sensie przydzielony przez system do danego rdzenia to nie to samo jednak mi sie wydaje co zoptymalizowany na pozionie aplikacji... ale to tylko takie moje "gdybanie"...
<lolz> drathir: prawdopodobnie masz racje
<Voldenet> prawdopodobnie nie masz racji ;)
<drathir> nie mam zielonego pojecia, ale co pamietam to amd mial w wynikach lepsze osiagi w aplikacjach nie zoptymalizowanych z racji wiekszego taktowania, choc nie zawsze tez...
<lolz> ja np jak pisze skrypty to moge recznie ustawiac na ilu rdzeniach masie wykonywac
<Voldenet> >skrypty >wydajność
<Voldenet> :D
<lolz> w pyhonie
<lolz> pythonie
<Voldenet> >python >wydajność
<lolz> ktore potem sa kompilowane do C ~~
 * drathir kurczaki musi poszukac nowych zestawien jakich i odswiezyc troche jak to teraz wyglada...
<Voldenet> lolz: czym kompilujesz pythona do kodu maszynowego?
<lolz> chyba prekompiluje
<lolz> python ma moduly napisane w c
<Voldenet> do jita i odpala potem
 * drathir sie caly czas czaji na jakis serverek 1u "za grosze", zeby miec porownanie do stacjonarki jak to sie zachowuje...
<Voldenet> ale tbh
<Voldenet> python jest jakieś 10x wolniejszy od javy
<Voldenet> a java to nie jest demon szybkości
<lolz> tylko ze w pythonie sie szybciej pisze
<lolz> x100 np
<Voldenet> w pythonie nie pisze się szybciej niż w javie
<lolz> omg
<lolz> ale ja nie korzystam pythona do liczenia
<Voldenet> java ma ładniejszą składnię
<Voldenet> lepsze biblioteki
<Voldenet> jest szybsza
<Voldenet> szybciej się pisze
<lolz> guwno
<Voldenet> dodatkowo perl > python
<Voldenet> wniosek?
<Voldenet> Pisz w perlu
<Voldenet> będziesz 1337
<lolz> http://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/pyroot ja pracuje w tym
<Voldenet> tak naprawdę każdy język ma zastosowanie
<Voldenet> perl jest do przetwarzania tekstu
<Voldenet> javascript do ui
<Voldenet> java do korpoapek z susbystemów
<lolz> japrzetwarzam dane
<Voldenet> python do pokazywania jak zrobić beznadziejną składnię
<Voldenet> ohwait
<lolz> w pythonie zrobisz wszystko i szybko (prawie)
<Voldenet> nie cierpię składni pythona
<lolz> bo pewnie najlepiej w assie robic
<Voldenet> i tego, że w zasadzie nie wspiera oop
<lolz> oop?
<Voldenet> obiektowości
<lolz> WUT
<Voldenet> wspiera mniej więcej jak perl
<Voldenet> (:
<lolz> a perl nie ma bardzo podobnej skladni czasem?
<Voldenet> perlowa obiektowość jest tragiczna
<lolz> w pythonie wszystko jest obiektem
<lolz> ale nie wspiera obiektowosci?
<Voldenet> ^ jeden rabin powie tak, drugi powie
<Voldenet> że nie da się zdefiniować nawet pól prywatnych
<Voldenet> 'oop' jak nic :D
<lolz> ze co
<lolz> __lol
<lolz> to jest zmienna prywatna
<lolz> ktora nie jest dziedziczona
<lolz> oto chodzi?
<lolz> https://docs.python.org/3.2/tutorial/classes.html#private-variables?
<lolz> Voldenet:
<Voldenet> umm... nie
<Voldenet> nadal możesz się do tej zmiennej dostać i narobić bałaganu
<lolz> wcpp to mozna balaganu narobic ;d
<lolz> nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi
<Voldenet> No właśnie, dlatego piszesz w pythonie ;)
<lolz> nie jestem informatykiem nawet
<Voldenet> nie zrozum mnie źle, ale ukrywanie memberów przez zmianę nazwy
<lolz> pisze w tym w czym mi wygodnie
<Voldenet> jest tak jak szyfrowanie przez głębokie ukrycie
<Voldenet> w zasadzie to zła praktyka i raczej nie działa
<lolz> jak zmiane nazwy
<Voldenet> no, załóżmy, że masz obiekt z polem __costam
<Voldenet> normalnie każdy kto ma instancję tej klasy ma dostęp do __costam
<Voldenet> załóżmy, że jednak chcesz, żeby metoda niedziedziczona była ćzęścią publicznego API jakiegoś modułu
<Voldenet> czyli np. nazwiemy ją __metoda
<Voldenet> żeby user wiedział, żę __costam nie może ruszać, a __metoda jest dla niego
<Voldenet> trzeba napisać dodatkowy manual
<Voldenet> dokumentację tego modułu
<Voldenet> w javie po prostu robisz public metoda / private costam
<Voldenet> i nie trzeba opisywać nic więcej
<lolz> 'no, załóżmy, że masz obiekt z polem __costam
<lolz> normalnie każdy kto ma instancję tej klasy ma dostęp do __costam'
<lolz> nie
<lolz> Voldenet: http://wklej.org/id/1466926/
<lolz> i?
<lolz> za to co mnie denerwuje to ten nagimnne selfy ;f
<Voldenet> http://ix.io/en1
<Voldenet> :)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-18
<Voldenet> lolz: no, bo generalnie to python nie ma obiektowości, tylko coś co ją udaje
<Voldenet> tak samo jak js nie ma
<Voldenet> perl nie ma
<lolz> poczekaj
<lolz> a._x skad sie wzielo?
<Voldenet> z manglingu
<Voldenet> żeby być hakerem trzeba mieć skillsy ;D
<lolz> to nie moj level, ale ogolnie to przypisujesz __xxx=2; w chwili inicializacji obiektu
<lolz> cos sprawdze
<Voldenet> no tak, ale załóżmy, że trzymam tam plaintext do autha
<Voldenet> który wysyłam potem gdzieś
<Voldenet> i nie chcę, żeby ktoś widział to, co tam jest
<lolz> mowisz o dokumentacji?
<lolz> modulu
<Voldenet> nie, nie mówię
<Voldenet> teraz o security tego ;)
<Voldenet> i o tym, jak zręcznie programiści pythona zapomnieli, że ludzie jednak robią błędy
<Voldenet> :D
<lolz> kazdy robi
<Voldenet> otóż to
<Voldenet> ale jak w javie zrobisz błąd
<lolz> wiec nie wiem czemu sie czepiasz
<Voldenet> to ona ci powie
<Voldenet> "nie możesz tak"
<lolz> fakt python ma mase niedorobek
<Voldenet> dobra, ja zmykam, bo późno
<Voldenet> ja tam jestem fanatykiem perla
<Voldenet> a to jest jeszcze gorsze od pythona pod paroma względami
<Voldenet> (nie składni)
<Voldenet> w pythonie nie ma średników i bracketów, trzeba nawiasy dawać
<Voldenet> w perlu nie trzeba nawiasów, trzeba średniki i brackety
<Voldenet> :)
<lolz> ale mozna dawac sredniki
<lolz> pewnie ci co pisali modulyza czesto sie im to mylilo
<lolz> do czego brakety
<Voldenet> do metod
<Voldenet> napisz onelinera w konsoli bez nich :D
<Voldenet> hint: w pythonie bardzo ciężko jest to zrobić
<lolz> ale co  w sensie ; zamiast enetera?
<Voldenet> dokładnie tak
<Voldenet> w awk/perlu tak się skryptuje dużo rzeczy
<lolz> kto tak pisze?
<Voldenet> prawie każdy, kto używa afka
<Voldenet> awka*
<lolz> awka?
<lolz> pisz w brainfucku skladnia przyjemna ;)
<Voldenet> no, awka
<lolz> aha :D
<Voldenet> załóżmy, że masz jakiś plik z cyferkami
<Voldenet> i kolumnami
<Voldenet> i chcesz wyfiltrować sobie linię, która ma w sobie /test/ i wyrzucić 3 kolumnę
<Voldenet> w awku '/test/{print $3}'
<Voldenet> a piszą tak ludzie, którzy używają konsoli, która nie ma w ogóle tabów i uzupełniania składni
<Voldenet> ale miałem iść spać
<lolz> Voldenet: poczekaj
<lolz> cos ci pkaz
<lolz> e
<lolz> >>> class x:
<lolz>      def __doc__(self):
<lolz> 	     self.__x=2
<lolz> >>> a=x()
<lolz> >>> print(a.__doc__())
<lolz> None
<Voldenet> ?
<lolz> wiec to chyba przez konstruktor
<lolz> no nie wyswietlilo 2
<Voldenet> a czemu miałoby?
<lolz> no bo o to chyba sie czepiales
<Voldenet> no, jak nie jest zdefiniowane __x
<Voldenet> to raczej rzeczywiście trudno się do niego dostać :)
<Voldenet> consider this
<Voldenet> a.__doc__()
<Voldenet> a._x__x
<lolz> mhmm
<Voldenet> nie ukryjesz
<Voldenet> taka architektura
<Voldenet> założenie, że programiści są z natury dobrzy zwykle źle się kończy ;)
<lolz> no moze ale python nie jest do takich rzeczy
<lolz> tzn nie wiem
<lolz> jak mam cos zrobic w 1 godzine a moge w 5 min to wybor jest prosty
<lolz> Voldenet: jak jeszcze jestes to powiedz czemu do __x odwolujesz sie dodatkowo z _x
<Voldenet> sam mi to napisałeś
<Voldenet> https://docs.python.org/3.2/tutorial/classes.html#private-variables?
<Voldenet> /Any identifier of the form __spam (at least two leading underscores, at most one trailing underscore) is textually replaced with _classname__spam/
<lolz> a
<lolz> Voldenet: print(a.__doc__())  ale __doc__() jest wywolywany w funkcji
<lolz> w tym przykladzie
<lolz> co podalem
<lolz> [02:14:33] <lolz> >>> print(a.__doc__())
<lolz> [02:17:03] <Voldenet> a.__doc__()
<lolz> to to samo
<Voldenet> ale __doc__ to jest funkcja specjalna jakaś
<Voldenet> i ona nie przechowuje danych w próżni, tak czy siak
<lolz> nie
<lolz> >>> class a:
<lolz> 	pass
<lolz> >>> x=a()
<lolz> >>> dir(x)
<lolz> ['__class__', '__delattr__', '__dict__', '__dir__', '__doc__', '__eq__', '__format__', '__ge__', '__getattribute__', '__gt__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__le__', '__lt__', '__module__', '__ne__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__setattr__', '__sizeof__', '__str__', '__subclasshook__', '__weakref__']
<lolz> moze mnie wywalo mnie
<Voldenet> hej, ale
<lolz> to jest wlasnosc obiektu
<Voldenet> to nie działa tak
<lolz> wszystko to obiekt
<Voldenet> że zanim wywołasz __doc__
<Voldenet> to wszystko co on generuje
<Voldenet> będzie juz przeliczone
<Voldenet> wiesz?
<lolz> no wiem
<lolz> >>> dir(a)
<lolz> ['__class__', '__delattr__', '__dict__', '__dir__', '__doc__', '__eq__', '__format__', '__ge__', '__getattribute__', '__gt__', '__hash__', '__init__', '__le__', '__lt__', '__module__', '__ne__', '__new__', '__reduce__', '__reduce_ex__', '__repr__', '__setattr__', '__sizeof__', '__str__', '__subclasshook__', '__weakref__']
<lolz> na referencji
<Voldenet> najpierw odpal __doc__()
<Voldenet> dopiero potem dir
<Voldenet> jak w __doc__ definiujesz __x
<lolz> na czym mam odpalic  bez inicializacji
<lolz> <lolz> >>> print(a.__doc__()) a tu nie niest?
<Voldenet> a=x();a.__doc__();print(a._x__x)
<Voldenet> __doc__ nic nie zwraca
<Voldenet> więc czemu miałoby coś wyświetlać
<Voldenet> dobra, idę sobie
<Voldenet> 3 nad ranem, a ja wojny perl vs python prowadzę
<Voldenet> :D
<lolz> ;d
<lolz> czekau
<lolz> czekaj
<lolz> bo to nic nie zwraca
<lolz> to czemu ma cos wyswietlac
<lolz> no wlasnie moze dlatego ze ukrywa ta zmienna?
<Voldenet> nie, learn2python
<Voldenet> ;D
<lolz> czemu dziwisz sie ze doc jest pusty
<lolz> jak to jest dokumentacja obiektu
<lolz> ktora ty piszesz
<Voldenet> nie wiem o co teraz rozmowa się toczy
<Voldenet> ale chyba to nie ma sensu
<lolz> ;]
<Voldenet> (wiem, że mam rację, ale nie chce mi się tego udowadniać)
<lolz> bo czepiasz sie ze ani wywolanie doc ani print nic nie zwraca
<lolz> no nie?
<lolz> w ogole __doc__ to zmienna
<lolz> a my chyba ja przeciazamy
<Voldenet> nie, nie czepiam się
<Voldenet> czepiam się, że nie ma zmiennych prywatnych
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<lolz> __x wiec jaka to zmienna/>>
<lolz> ?
<Voldenet> _x__x
<Voldenet> proste
<lolz> wez daj __x a nie _x
<lolz> i sprobuj teraz
<Voldenet> ?
<lolz> no bo dawales _x
<lolz> a trzeba __x
<lolz> zeby byla prywanta
<lolz> dobra dzieki za rozmowe
<lolz> In C++ terminology, normally class members (including the data members) are public (except see below Private Variables), and all member functions are virtual. As in Modula-3, there are no shorthands for referencing the object’s members from its methods: the method function is declared with an explicit first argument representing the object, which is provided implicitly by the call. As in Smalltalk, classes themselves are objects. This
<lolz> provides semantics for importing and renaming. Unlike C++ and Modula-3, built-in types can be used as base classes for extension by the user
<lolz> nawet sie chwala ze z  cppzerzynaja ;p
<lolz> moze jakis powod tego jest
<lolz> Voldenet: jestes jeszcze
<sexyboy> nudy
<lolz> sexyboy: indeed
<sexyboy> lolz: obowiązków nie masz?
<lolz> pilnuje irca
<lolz> wiesz latam ttu i tam
<sexyboy> a no tak
<sexyboy> pilnować irca trzeba
<lolz> a ty
<sexyboy> nie mam obowiązków
<sexyboy> i zarywam noce
<lolz> ja nie spie bo mi lozko ukradli
<sexyboy> fascynujące
<lolz> lekarz mi przepisaljakies tablety ze 3 dzien chodze wystrzelony
<sexyboy> jak się lek nazywa?
<lolz> metylofeindat czy jakos tak
<lolz> i klonozepanium
<sexyboy> XD
<sexyboy> na co to?
<lolz> google
<sexyboy> masz adhd?
<sexyboy> pytam bo chcę wiedzieć czy rekreacyjnie czy fakjtycznie coś z tobą nei ta
<sexyboy> k
<lolz> nie, ale troche raushu nigdy zawiele
<sexyboy> ritalin i kolanzepan lol
<sexyboy> klonazepan.
<sexyboy> mam nadzieję, że dzisiaj się upiję
<lolz> ja tam umiem bez alkoholu sie bawic, wystarczy kilka kresek
<sexyboy> ...
<gjm> - - -
<suore> need help, at my ubuntu 14.04 after install nvidia driver i have bluring text
<gjm> fajnie
<suore> nie tu :>
<suore> tu nikt nic nie wie :P
<suore> wyżej będą wiedzieli :>
<suore> bawiłem się antyaliasingiem czcionek, ale nic nie daje, więc to nie to ;>
<gjm> my nic nie wiemy
<suore> wiem o tym, ten kanał w zakładkach mam tak.... nie wiem... by był :>
<suore> Kiedyś ten problem rozwiązałem kasując stery i siedząc na nouveau / kasując profil, zakładając nowy  / instalując KDE4. A teraz walczę z tym
<suore> Bez tych trzech powyższych
<gjm> Nie wiem, nie używam Ubuntu.
<gjm> Było nie grzebać.
<suore> ;P
<suore> Pewnie debian albo fedora, co ?
<gjm> Nie.
<sexyboy> suore: justin bieber linux, jak 90% kanału
<gjm> http://a.pomf.se/eddqvg.png
<gjm> zgaduj
<sexyboy> no, mówiłem
<suore> Ho ho, disttybucja archopodobna :> (licząc arch). Sporo osób ma archa, ciekawe
<suore> kiedyś próbowałem po na 2gi dzień padł "/" i tyle z zabawy miałem...
<suore> dobra chyba mam problem rozwiązany, tylko mały relog :>
<Ashiren> :3
<TheNumb> Arh tak ma
<TheNumb> Pada co chwile ;/
<suore> I po problemie :)
<suore> Dla potomnych, jak by ktoś wpadł i pisał o rozmazane czcionki na ubudubu, to niech w nv-settings odchaczy antyalising FXAA.
<inkscape3> szukam jakiegos konsolowego plejera muzy z youtube. Ktos cos poleci?
<TheNumb> polecam
<inkscape3> co?
<inkscape3> TheNumb, jakbys powiedzial polecam 'cos' to bym sie nie czepial ;)
<TheNumb> "plejera muzy"
<inkscape3> hehe
<inkscape3> dajesz, a nie przesmiewki :)
<TheNumb> mps-youtube
<sexyboy> znalazłem lolz'a na imgurze: http://i.imgur.com/giWmnEo.jpg
<lolz> sexyboy: o nie zdemaskowales mnie
<lolz> bo 1 osoba w internecie uzywa tego nicka ;o
<lolz> stoje przed ciezkim wyborem zyciowym licze ze mi pomozecie
<lolz> dwm, awesome czy fluxbox? i dlaczego>
<dweller> xmonad
<lolz> dweller: o nie
<dweller> pff, leszcz
<lolz> leszcz?
<lolz> od 9 wrzesnia spalem dopiero raz
<gjm> zarzuć pigułę
<lolz> mam wiekszy uptime niz wasze desktopy, hehe
<lolz> gjm: piguly szkodzom
<lolz> a tak serio z tymi menadrzerami?
<sexyboy> lolz: dwm sporo używałem, awesome wcale a fluxboksa używałem i nie lubię
<sexyboy> lolz: dwm pozwoli trochę C liznąć
<lolz> sexyboy: wolabym nie
<lolz> wolalbym
<lolz> do fluxa trzeba jakies skrypty pisac
<sexyboy> tylko configi
<sexyboy> w dwm wystarczy doinstalować dmenu i dizala :p
<lolz> a w awesome z tego co pamieteam sa  juz skroty
<lolz> i co wtedy
<sexyboy> ?
<lolz> z dwm chyba nie korzystalem tylko
<lolz> na co to
<sexyboy> dmenu to taki programik do odpalania programów w graficznym cli z autokomplecją
<sexyboy> generalnie jak przebriesz wstępną konfigurację dwm to jest ok
<sexyboy> trochę trzeba configa przed kompilacją pod siebie zmodyfikować
<sexyboy> ale po tym jest już ok
<sexyboy> dwm wciąga właśnie przez sposób konfiguracji i łatwość modyfikacji kodu
<lolz> w C?
<sexyboy> tak
<lolz> no ale kazdy chyba wlasnie da sie pod siebie tak skonfigurowac
<sexyboy> tak
<lolz> a fluxbox chyba najbardziej rozbudowany jest
<sexyboy> ale mało który jak dwm
<lolz> hm
<sexyboy> ale fluxbox to złykły floating
<lolz> czyli?
<sexyboy> dwm to tiling + floating
<lolz> mi bardziej zalezy na prostocie i wygodzie
<sexyboy> to dwm
<sexyboy> tylko musisz go sobie postawić
<lolz> skompilowac?
<sexyboy> lolz: tiling z grubsza to okna z automatycznie ustawionymi wymiarami na ekranie, jedno przy drugim
<lolz> dwm to ja juz chyba mam zainstalowane z repo
<sexyboy> lolz: floating to taki windows, masz okno i sobie je przesuwasz, zmieniasz rozmiar ręcznie itp
<sexyboy> lolz: możesz mieć ale prawidłowo to się ze źródeł uduje
<sexyboy> buduje
<lolz> czyli awesome to tez tiling
<sexyboy> tak
<lolz> to bylo calkiem spoko
<sexyboy> ale na temat awesome się nie wypowiem
<lolz> a twinvview to dwm bez problemu ogarnie i czy to xrand bedzie?
<sexyboy> nie wiem
<sexyboy> używam singlehead
<lolz> crackhead here ;]
<sexyboy> lulz
<lolz> ;d
<sexyboy> lolz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYEC4TZsy-Y
<lolz> to raczej do czego innego pasuje
<sexyboy> wiem
<sexyboy> do piwa
<lolz> ;d
<lolz> do shota
<lolz> w kabel
<sexyboy> :o
<lolz> tak mnie zastanawia co sie dzieje z fluxboxem jak wlaczam kde?
<lolz> podczas sesji
<sexyboy> jednocześnie/
<sexyboy> ?
<lolz> nie
<lolz> fluxbox z logowania
<sexyboy> to nie rozumiem pytania
<lolz> ze startu
<lolz> no przy logowaniu moge wybrac np kde lub fluxbox, y?
<sexyboy> no tak, no i?
<lolz> no i w menu fluxboxa jest zakladka window manager -> kde
<lolz> to on to przelacza tylko
<lolz> ?
<lolz> bo ie kde uruchamia
<sexyboy> nie używaj tego
<lolz> to sie*
<lolz> czemu
<sexyboy> fluxbox to window manager
<sexyboy> kde ma swój window manager
<lolz> no ale jest cos takiego
<sexyboy> to nic
<sexyboy> jak już mowiłem, linux daje prawie nieograniczoną swobodę użytkownikowi ale na jego własną odpowiedzialność
<sexyboy> nie pamiętam co się dzieje jak podmienisz fluxboxwm na wm kde
<sexyboy> ale nic dobrego
<lolz> no ale jakos jasnosci drugiego ekranu nie moge zmienic :<
<lolz> kde to nie wm
<lolz> a wm kde
<lolz> ok
<sexyboy> kde ma swój wm
<lolz> yy
<lolz> a jaki kwin?
<sexyboy> ta, kwin
<lolz> to chyba niezbyt udane jest
<sexyboy> window manager zarządza oknami. tyle.
<sexyboy> reszta to już nie bezpośrednia część wm
<lolz> tylko ze kwin robi to c****wo
<sexyboy> to sobie dwm uzywaj
<sexyboy> albo awesome
<sexyboy> albo icewm
<sexyboy> wybór na linuskie jest
<sexyboy> popróbuj, na pewno znajdziesz coś odpowiedniego
<sexyboy> tyle, ze wszystko sprowadza się do xorga
<lolz> recznego konfigurowania?
<lolz> czy co masz na mysli
<sexyboy> xorg to serwer graficznego interfejsu, wszelkie wm'y czy de pracują nad nim
<sexyboy> nie ma w tej chwili alternatywy dla xorg
<sexyboy> choć trwają nad tym prace
<lolz> no i jest do dupy, od kazdego slysze
<sexyboy> nie mam zdania, jakoś działa
<lolz> to dziwne chyba ze zadne distro nie ma wlasnego serwera graficznego
<sexyboy> tylko mowię, że nawet jeśli jest wybór w wm i de to i tak to pracuje na jednej technologii
<sexyboy> ma być mir na ubuntu
<lolz> czaje czaje
<sexyboy> i wayland ogólnie
<lolz> ale to i tak 1 wersje pewnie nie beda zbyt stabilne i w ogole
<sexyboy> no zwlekają z wydaniem
<sexyboy> mir miał być już chyba w 13.10
<sexyboy> ale odwlekli do 16.04
<lolz> windows tez xorga korzysta?
<sexyboy> nie
<sexyboy> ale mozna mieć xorg na windowsie
<lolz> aha
<sexyboy> do odpalania aplikacji po ssh na przykład
<sexyboy> os x też xorga domyślnie nie ma
<lolz> nie rozumiem ostatniego zdania
<sexyboy> OS X
<lolz> no wiem ze ssh tuneluje X'y
<lolz> a co to
<sexyboy> ten applowski
<sexyboy> system operacyjny na maki
<lolz> osx
<sexyboy> o es dziesięć
<lolz> a to unix przerobiony podobno
<lolz> i z zamknietym zrodlem
<sexyboy> to juniks z krwi i kości
<lolz> no nie?
<lolz> iOS
<sexyboy> darwin jest jawny
<sexyboy> iOS to też uniks
<lolz> ios jest na iphony a osx na maki?
<sexyboy> z grubsza
<lolz> ale jestem mondry ;)
<sexyboy> derp
<lolz> jestem biedakiem i  w zyciu w rekach maca i iphona nie mialem
<gjm> co ten cetra
<sexyboy> lolz: dostałem kiedyś ipoda toucha 2gen za friko
<gjm> z pomcy dla powodzian
<gjm> ;]
<gjm> pomocy, even
<sexyboy> no. z ameryki.
<lolz> gjm: zeby latac wał nim?
<gjm> tak
<sexyboy> fajna zabawka, szkoda tylko, że zbyt słaba
<sexyboy> ale po jailbreak całkiem całkiem
<lolz> ale ogolnie xos podobno dobry system
<sexyboy> lolz: no, super
<lolz> ironia?
<sexyboy> po jailbreak normaline terminal był i wszystko
<sexyboy> szkoda tylko, że roz**bałem
<lolz> tylko sprzet 3x drozszy
<sexyboy> w tej chwili nie ma na rynku lepszego smartfona niż iphone 6
<sexyboy> deal with it
<gjm> smarkfona
<sexyboy> postawiłem kiedyś wordpressa na tym iphone
<lolz> czyli prawie wszystko wywodzi sie z unixa
<sexyboy> s/iphone/ipod/
<lolz> smartphone =ipod?
<sexyboy> nie
<sexyboy> ipod to odtwarzacz muzyki z grubsza
<sexyboy> iphone to smartfon
<lolz> a iphone 6 chyba nie ma jeszcze sprzedazy
<sexyboy> jest
<sexyboy> może nei w polsce
<lolz> oneplus one nie lepsze?
<lolz> tzn nie porownywalem
<lolz> ale ogolnie do tej pory najmocniejszy
<sexyboy> generalnie nawet jak byś srał przez miesiąc to nie wymyślisz lepszego smartfona
<sexyboy> tylko kosztuje swoje
<lolz> ale mowisz o ipodzie czy iphonie
<sexyboy> mówię o iphone
<sexyboy> ipoda miałem, touch 2gen
<sexyboy> tylko roztrzaskałem ekran :[
<lolz> daj mi budzet ponad 500++ mld us to bede miec jakies szane
<sexyboy> lol
<sexyboy> idź na polakpotrafi
<lolz> apple chyba w top3 IT na swiecie jest
<lolz> tzn w dochodach w us i bije ms
<lolz> przynajmniej rok 2 temu
<sexyboy> wiesz, ms jest teraz podzielony
<sexyboy> figuruje jako kilka firm na giełdzie
<lolz> w sensie, ze nie zajmuje sie robieniem OS tylko?
<sexyboy> a apple nie
<lolz> a google?
<sexyboy> google też chyba jako jedna
<sexyboy> było głośno ponad dekadę temu o tym, ze kongres nakazuje podział ms
<lolz> w ogole na jakims podcascie ostatnio slyszalem ze najprawdopodobniej IBM w ciagu 5 lat zbankrutuje, tylko nie pamietam przycyzny
<lolz> chyba za duza sciepa poszla i mnie troche wyrwalo ;d
<lolz> ze wzgledu na monopolizacje pewnie
<sexyboy> ta, coś było
<lolz> no to teraz by nie tylko MS polecial :D
<lolz> sexyboy: Ty tez na bezsennosc  cierpisz widzie
<sexyboy> leczę piwem
<lolz> to jak raka aspiryna leczyc
<sexyboy> pff już 3 razy wyleczyłem
<lolz> ja to nie przebieram w polsrodkach ;]
<sexyboy> no jasno to oznajmiasz
<lolz> zeby nie bylo niedomowien
<lolz> czyli dwm wywalic przez apt?
<sexyboy> a po co wywalać?
<sexyboy> nie chcesz go?
<lolz> bo go apt-get'em instalowalem
<sexyboy> no to tak
<sexyboy> a jak chcesz po bożemu, to
<sexyboy> apt-get build-dep dwm
<sexyboy> apt-get source dwm
<sexyboy> i sobie edytujes
<sexyboy> z
<sexyboy> potem dpkg-buildpackage i dpkg -i paczka.deb
<lolz> ale odinstalowac najpierw/?
<sexyboy> ale co doinstalowa ć
<lolz> dwm\]
<lolz> dwm
<sexyboy> ah odinstalować
<sexyboy> tak, wyjeb
<sexyboy> ups
<lolz> k
<sexyboy> wyrzuć
<lolz> spoko nie ma adma
<sexyboy> potem i tak dpkg swoją paczkę zainstalujesz
<lolz> a ogarne w ogole configa?
<lolz> zeby to poustawic
<sexyboy> http://suckless.org/
<lolz> czy jakis guide sobie looknac
<sexyboy> tu masz dużo o konfiguracji dwm
<lolz> spox
<sexyboy> to jest strona developerów dwm
<lolz> na wiki pisza ze zrodl 20KB zajmuje, niezle
<sexyboy> tak ale to wszystko prawie same wywołania bibliotek X
<sexyboy> trochę kiedyś zmodyfikowałem sobie dwm to wiem
<lolz> to jak np uzywam dwm to srodowisiem co jest?
<sexyboy> nic
<lolz> uuu
<sexyboy> to sam wm
<lolz> to  da sie tak?
<sexyboy> tak
<lolz> chyba znow zmienie wyznanie na ze im prostsze i stabilniejsze wm/env jest lepsze
<lolz> nie wiem jak u innych ale u mnie im nowsza wersja kde/gnome tym gorzej dziala
<lolz> sexyboy: xfce prawie nie korzystalem, masz jakies zdanie?
<sexyboy> super jest
<sexyboy> dawno nie używałem ale kilka lat temu sporo w xfce klikałem
<sexyboy> wolę niż kde czy gnome
<lolz> to mniej wiecej do gnoma2 podobne jest, y?
<sexyboy> no tak bardziej
<lolz> ale da sie to w ogole na ubu/kubuntu postawic czy trzeba jakies myki robic
<sexyboy> nie
<lolz> gnome2 byl wyczes
<sexyboy> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lolz> a czyli musialbym distro cale zmieniac?
<lolz> a
<sexyboy> no tylko część komponentów
<lolz> to nie wiedzialem ze jest ubu z xfce ;f
<sexyboy> plymouth będzie miał inny theme
<sexyboy> no jest. xubuntu.
<lolz> wiem ze jest edu
<lolz> ale na 100% nie zwali mi to systemu
<mati75> nie zwali
<sexyboy> na 100% to nie wiem czy żyję
<mati75> to nie windows
<lolz> bo juz tu mi chyba jacekowski kde na gnome kazal instalowac albo na odwrot i sie wlaczaly 2 naraz jakby :F
<lolz> jakby wm z kde a srodowisko gnome np
<lolz> taka jazda
<lolz> to juz nie wiem
<sexyboy> popróbuj
<sexyboy> w końcu coś wybierzesz
<lolz> pod to xubuntu chyba malo paczek bedzie, czy beda dzialac z normalnego ubu
<Lakii> ;/
<sexyboy> to samo repo masz
<lolz> gafa?
<sexyboy> to jest ten sam system
<lolz> no ale niektore appy sie uruchamiaja np w nautilusie na kde
<sexyboy> tylko interfejs inny
<sexyboy> a to już nie wiem
<lolz> no nawet w repo masz
<lolz> appy do pobrania z gnome/kde wymieszane
<sexyboy> generalnie jak instalujesz de
<sexyboy> to uzywasz apek do tego de
<lolz> de?
<lolz> aa
<sexyboy> nie uzywasz dolphina pod xfce a pod kde nie uzywasz thunara
<lolz> desk.env.
<sexyboy> ta
<lolz> uzywam pod kde thundera
<sexyboy> ?
<lolz> od ponad roku i co?
<sexyboy> thundera?
<lolz> thunderbirdda
<sexyboy> mówię o thunarze
<sexyboy> to jest manager plików xfce
<lolz> aa
<lolz> sorry
<lolz> mysalem ze chodzi o ta skrzynke
<sexyboy> nope
<lolz> ale np cos Ci pokaze
<lolz> tylko na kde wejde
<lolz> me.isLive()
<lolz> ping?
<sexyboy> peng?
<sexyboy> .
<lolz> sexyboy: tym razem nie przeszla zamiana fluxa na kde ;p
<lolz> drathir: cze
<lolz> pamietasz nasz rozmowe wczoraj>?
<lolz> w sumie to dzis
<drathir> lolz: witam... pewnie...
<drathir> czy moglby ktos mi podrzucic powod z loga dlaczego mnie wyrzucilo?
<sexyboy> 07:38:19 -!- drathir [~kamiljk8@s51.linuxpl.com] has quit [Ping timeout: 258 seconds]
<sexyboy> 13:43:05 -!- drathir [~kamiljk8@s51.linuxpl.com] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<lolz> wkleilem to co mowiles na #python.pl to Cie wysmiali, czekaj dam link
<lolz> http://wklej.org/hash/2c64307834a/
<lolz> SZACH MAT
<lolz> ;p
<drathir> sexyboy: dziekuje...
<sexyboy> lol np
<lolz> a mi?
<lolz> :(
<drathir> lolz: wiesz, ze "swoji" zawsze zapewne jezyka beda bronic?
<drathir> lolz: jak tam cpupower smiga?
<lolz> nie zainstalowalem bo wymagalo jakis paczek i inneog jadra
<drathir> lolz: serio? o.O
<drathir> lolz: a Ty optimusa masz, tak?
<lolz> nie wiem co
<lolz> do plikow?
<lolz> przegladania
<drathir> lolz: z ciekawosci uname -a
<lolz> a nie zainstalowalo, tylko nie wlacza sie
<lolz> http://wklej.org/id/1467174/
<lolz> juz nie chcialo mi sie instalowac
<lolz> sexyboy: jeszcze jest 1 bol dupy przy uzywaniu samego wm, trzeba skroty w laptopie recznie oskryptowywac
<lolz> te Fn+x
<sexyboy> nie wiem
<lolz> ani na fluxie ani na awesome to nie dzialalo
<sexyboy> nie wiem
<sexyboy> pogooglaj
<lolz> nie no, mowie
<lolz> tak mowie
<drathir> lolz: ciekawe moze to w linux-tools paczce siedzi, a nie osobno...
<lolz> drathir: poza tym no sry, ale raczej po dupach sie tam nie liza i kanal nie jest po to by tepic ludzi, http://wklej.org/id/1467178/
<lolz> zreszta mowiles to jakby to byla prawda absolutna, no ale ok, eot
<Dread> o co dzisiaj drama?
<lolz> jak zawsze
<Dread> no to można jakiś tl;dr?
<lolz> drathir: twierdzi ze python to nie jezyk obiektowy
<Dread> a ja jestem baletnica, jak nie jest.
<lolz> bo nie ma zmiennej private
<Dread> o matko!
<Dread> takie to ważne!
<Dread> że ojacieżpieprze!
<lolz> Dread: http://wklej.org/id/1467174/
<Dread> u drathira pewnie języki obiektowe kończą się na cpp i gównavie
<lolz> i perlu
<lolz> no i java
<Dread> kernel swój, czy repowy?
<lolz> ja?
<lolz> repowy
<lolz> po malych updatach
<lolz> w ogole chce zmienic juz to kde bo tu za  duzo rzeczy nie dziala albo sie wysypuje ;F
<Dread> jeszcze powiesz, że masz ubuntu?
<lolz> nie
<lolz> kubuntu
<Dread> jeden pies?
<sexyboy> to to samo
<lolz> 14.04.01
<lolz> to w czym problem
<lolz> kde nie jest dla ubuntu?
<Dread> to, że ubuntu potrafi spieprzyć wszystko ;d
<lolz> ciezko znalesc odpowiadajace distro
<lolz> ale to chyba wina QT?
<Dread> każde distro jest dobre, jeśli w nazwie nie ma ubunutu
<sexyboy> lolz: nie śłuchaj Dread'a ubuntu jest całkiem ok
<Dread> ubuntu*
<sexyboy> lolz: przynajmniej na początek
<lolz> sexyboy: no linuxa dopiero zaczynam, chyba ponad 10 lat go mam :D
<sexyboy> lolz: to po co tyle dziwnych pytań zadajesz
<Dread> ale kde jest troche w każdym ubuntowym czymś traktowane po macoszemu
<lolz> ale na architektorze systemu sie nie znam
<sexyboy> lolz: po 10 latach powinieneś lfsa stawiać przez sen
<lolz> ja go uzywam, a nie studiuje, po 10 latach prowadzenia auta jestes wstanie zbudowac samochod?
<lolz> sexyboy: ^
<sexyboy> nie prowadzę
<lolz> dopoki sie nie spierdoli to jest ok
<sexyboy> nie rozumiem analogii
<Dread> ja po trzech miesiącach posiadania motoroweru byłem w stanie go rozłożyć i złożyć.
<Dread> ale to tylko dlatego, że trzeba było go wyremontować
<sexyboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfoFD9I763s
<lolz> ale po co mi  to jak ubuntu robi wiekszosc za ciebie
<drathir> lolz: nie wiem na tamtym kanale nie bylem...
<lolz> jak cos sie wali to wtedy czytam ocb ;p
<lolz> freenode #python.pl pogadaj
<drathir> lolz: i tak btw to nie ja mowilem, bo dla mnie programowanie to czarna magia...
<lolz> zawsze pomoga
<Dread> ja do skalowania procka używam po prostu kernelowego cpufreqa
<sexyboy> Dread: yep
<Dread> i to chyba najlepsze z tego wszystkiego
<lolz> w gnome2 byla jakas fajna appka ze sie tylko klikalo 1z4 czestotliwosci
<sexyboy> cpufreq utils reguluje tę kwestię w razie potrzeby
<lolz> zobacze
 * drathir nic takiegi nie twierdzil tak w gwoli scisdlosci...
<lolz> aha nie mam
<drathir> lolz: zprawdz dokladnie loga z kim pisales wczoraj, bo juz troszke pozno bylo...
<drathir> s*
<lolz> ale ze co?
<lolz> czego nie mowiles?
<lolz> [02:00:34] <Voldenet> lolz: no, bo generalnie to python nie ma obiektowości, tylko coś co ją udaje
<lolz> tego>?
<drathir> Dread: dla mnie to wcale nie wazne, bo od programowania staram sie trzymac z daleka...
<Dread> drathir: ja Ci już wczoraj powiedzialem
<lolz> hm faktycznie pojebalem ;
<lolz> d
<Dread> drathir: jeśli sie na tym nie znasz
<Dread> drathir: to nie pieprz.
<drathir> Dread: to nie rozmowa o n900 ;p
<Dread> tak, ale na pythonie też sie gówno znasz.
<Dread> znasz się na czymś tak konkretnie?
<lolz> drathir: czemu nie mowiles wczesniej jak dawalem linka, pytalem sie na poczatku czy to z Toba gadalem w nocy, fakt gafa sry
<lolz> moze na sraniu>?
<drathir> Dread: a czy ja cos mowie na temat pythona? jak nie wiem to sie staram nie wypowiadac...
<gjm> hrhr
<lolz> xD
<drathir> lolz: nom wczoraj rozmawialismy ale o cpupowerze i o tym sie tez pytalem...
<lolz> Dread: patrz na nick linka co wklejalem
<Dread> wkleiłeś mi link do logu z cpupowera.
<lolz> no potem z Voldenet gadalem i o ta rozmowe mi chodzilo :< ;p
<Dread> a.
<Dread> ok.
<Dread> dobra.
<Dread> sorry ;D
<lolz> http://wklej.org/hash/2c64307834a/
<lolz> drama vol.2
<lolz> wybaczcie ale jestem na nogach 3albo4 dobe ;c
<Dread> ah
<sexyboy> podobno spałeś dzisiaj
<lolz> kto tak klamal?
<sexyboy> ty?
<sexyboy> :d
<lolz> pokaz loga
<sexyboy> za dużo backloga
<lolz> no to grepuj
<lolz> ;p
<sexyboy> nie
<drathir> lolz: ale nic nie szkodzi...
<lolz> nie mam pamieci do nickow
<lolz> zreszta jak kazdy
<lolz> bo mozg nie zapamietuje wartosci tylko raczej referencje jak wskaznik, dlatego pytalem czy rozmawialem z Toba wieczorem :d
<lolz> cache w pamieci krotko trwalej przeciazony
<sexyboy> przestań ćpeć
<drathir> Dread: nie nie znam sie, "znam" sie na tym co aktualnie mi potrzeba...
<gjm> 3, 2, 1… fight
 * Dread grabs popcorn
<Dread> gjm: kcesz?
<sexyboy> wściekłe pięści ∑ęża
<gjm> kcem
<sexyboy> węża.
<Dread> gjm: to se weź
<lolz> do lini... gotowi.... wciagac...
<sexyboy> lol
<gjm> wciągać popkorn?
<lolz> szpinka
<lolz> szpinak*
<sexyboy> w wc właśnie byłem :<
<drathir> gjm: ze co niby ja? ja spokojny jak kwiat lotosu na tafli jeziora w bezwietrzny poranek:p hrhr
<lolz> wciagac mozna wszystko
<lolz> podobno
<gjm> spróbuj wciągnać gówno
<lolz> gowna sie nie wciaga tylko robi jenkem, google l2b
<lolz> tak w tv mowia
<sexyboy> telewizja kuamie!
<sexyboy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpO6DKTppDo
<lolz> jak juz to manipuluje
<sexyboy> kuamie.
<sexyboy> :3
<lolz> tylko tusk mowi prawde
<lolz> sexyboy: apt-get --purge remove  to dwm wywalic czy w sumie obojetne bo nic tam nie ruszalem
<sexyboy> does not matter
<sexyboy> czy purge czy nie purge
<lolz> size does matter
<sexyboy> dwm nie używa żadnych configów
<dweller> teoretycznie nie
<sexyboy> tylko przy kompilacji
<dweller> lolz: nie ściągaj dwma z repo
<lolz> dweller: wlasnie wyrzucam
<sexyboy> mówiłem już mu o tym
<lolz> to po co tam jest, dla debili?
<dweller> who knows
<dweller> xmonad jest pod tym względem lepszy
<sexyboy> lolz: apt-get source
<sexyboy> lolz: xmonad to jakiś egzotyczny język, lisp
<dweller> lisp, lol
<lolz> lips raczej przestarzal;y
<sexyboy> dweller: a nie lisp?
<sexyboy> czo ten xmonad
<lolz> ja xmonada zainstalowalem raz i odrazu wywalilem\\]
<lolz> wm
<lolz> sexyboy: ^
<sexyboy> haskell
<sexyboy> sry, haskell
<lolz> uzywanie lipa dzisaj to chyba masochizm
<lolz> lipsa*
<gjm> 14:49       sexyboy │ lolz: xmonad to jakiś egzotyczny język, lisp
<gjm> zgniłem
<lolz> przynajmniej takie wnioski po 2 latach emacsem wyciagnalem
<sexyboy> gjm: haskell
<sexyboy> nie lisp
<sexyboy> ginj i nie wracaj
<lolz> nie jest egzotyczny
<dweller> jest, w Polsce
<lolz> tylko funkcyjny czy cos takiego
<gjm> zaraz sam nie wrócisz
<dweller> funkcyjny swoją drogą
<sexyboy> tak?
<sexyboy> to dajesz
<dweller> lel
<lolz> dweller: ta sry wlasnie nie bylem pewien
<dweller> lolz: xmonad ma większe możliwości i mniej zachodu z konfiguracją
<dweller> bo jest przebudowywany przy uruchomieniu, jeżeli były zmiany w konfiguracji
<dweller> tyle że ghc zajmuje sporo
<lolz> dweller: powiem instalowalem dwm,fluxboxa,awesome i xmonada, poza xmonadem bylem w stanie cos ogarnac z miejsca
<lolz> ghc?
<sexyboy> gjm: dostajesz odemnie vir tutti cebulari
<lolz> czy thc
<dweller> lolz: kompilator haskella
<lolz> a
<dweller> przeżarło wam mózgi od tego zielska już? :/
<lolz> to to ja niewiem czy to mam
<gjm> dostajesz ode mnie kopa
<dweller>  $a:sexyboy
<dweller> albo coś
<lolz> a odemnie high-five
<gjm> irytujący ludzie są irytujący
<dweller> daj +q
<dweller> to jest nawet gorsze od bana
<dweller> to jest jak bycie obywatelem Polski, bez wpływu na politykę i życie w kraju
<lolz> dweller: no wlasnie chce cos prostego wmiare i wygodnego
<lolz> a jak ja nie znam Haskell to co ja tam ustawie
<gjm> tapetę
<lolz> we fluxboxie mialem z tym problem kiedys\
<dweller> https://github.com/dwe11er/xmonad_hs/blob/master/xmonad/xmonad.hs
<dweller> masz mój konfig
<dweller> deko stary ale działa
<lolz> ukradne go
<dweller> do tego xmobara doinstaluj
<lolz> ale mnie meczycie ;f
<dweller> dunno, mówię jak jest
<dweller> od 6 lat xmonada używa, 'f
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> no i czytaj dokumentację
<lolz> a duzo tego trzeba przerobic zeby cokolwiek wlaczyc?
<dweller> tzn?
<dweller> podstawowy konfig przerabiasz, przeglądasz dokumentację z contrib
<dweller> masz opisane moduły i przykład jak to zintegrować
<dweller> troche zabawy, ale zwraca się, jeżeli lubisz tilingi oczywiście
<dweller> no i raz skonfigurowany działa
<dweller> nie to co awesome albo dwm
<lolz> dweller: a co takiego w awesome albo dwm Ci nie pasuje
<dweller> właśnie to
<dweller> mam config xmonada z 2009 roku
<dweller> nadal działa bez zmian
<dweller> może teraz już nie, ale kiedyś awesome z wersji na wersję tracił kompatybilność
<dweller> a dwm jest zbyt prosty na moje potrzeby
<lolz> z tego co widze to konfig  sie pisze w tym haskella - a to ze nie mam zielonego pojecia ojezykach funkcyjnych nie jest czasem przeszkoda?
<lolz> "<dweller> nadal działa bez zmian, <dweller> może teraz już nie"
<lolz> xD
<dweller> wracaj do szkoły
<lolz> koncze studia
<lolz> ale cos nie moge
<lolz> dweller: nie chce byc nie mily czy cos, ale patrze na to api i srednio przejzyste mi sie to wydaje
<dweller> może
<dweller> nie wiem, mi to się wydaje bardzo przejrzyste
<lolz> no jak znasz jezyki funkcyjne
<dweller> może dlatego że normalny kod haskella jest jak równania różniczkowe
<lolz> a umiesz je liczyc czy umiales?
<lolz> zrezta co to ma do rzeczy
<dweller> umiałem, ale niepotrzebna wiedza jest zapominana bardzo szybko
<lolz> no wlasnie
<lolz> wiec Twoja argumentacja jest bez sensu
<lolz> umialem liczyc calki potrujne skierowane i co
<lolz> trojne*
<dweller> i nic
<dweller> ortografii dalej nie umiesz :>
<dweller> chodzi o sam fakt
<gjm> na hój komu ortografja
<lolz> ona nie jest potrzebna do liczenia calek :F
<lolz> i rownania rozniczkowe skoro sa komputery
<dweller> bo komputerów może nie być
<lolz> a co mi po rownaniach rozniczkowych? ;p
<dweller> bo bez nich nie zbudujesz nowego komputera
<dweller> czy w ogóle jakiejś zaawansowanej elektroniki
<lolz> czy aby napewno komputer opiera sie na r.rozniczkowych?
<dweller> nie, ale fizyka już tak
<lolz> r.rozniczkowe tez mozna na nowo odkryc i ****
<dweller> good luck with that
<lolz> dweller: chyba Cie zasmuce
<dweller> wielu próbowało, niewielu podołało
<dweller> jeżeli chodzi o xmonada
<lolz> rachunkach różniczkowych i całkowych opiera sie fizyka
<dweller> wut
<lolz> ok, prosciej - calki, pochodne
<lolz> zalezy jeszcze jaka dziedzina
<lolz> bo np w ogolnej toeri wzglednosci masz tensory
<dweller> brakuje Ci kontekstu
<lolz> jakbys nie mial otw to bys nie mial gpsu np
<lolz> bo twierdzisz ze obecna technologia opiera sie na r.roz.
<lolz> czyz nie?
<dweller> kurwa
<lolz> POLICJA
<dweller> dobra, to za dużo nawet dla mnie
<dweller> tu już nie ma policji
<lolz> jest anarchia
<lolz> zreszta rachunek rozniczkowy wymyslil Newton, do opisu prawa ciazenia :P
<lolz> wiec gdyby nie grawitacja nie byloby komputerow
<lolz> ;/
<lolz> ja jestem otwarty na dyskusje
<lolz> jakby co
<lolz> dawaj na ring
<dweller> może jak się nauczysz czytać
<lolz> a Ty rozniczkowac
<gjm> lol
<lolz> gjm: duzo wnosisz do rozmowy
<gjm> nic nie wynoszę to mało wnoszę
<lolz> to tak jakbys kazal programiscie C pisac skrypty w jakims HLL
<lolz> zasmiecasz  internet
<gjm> szczymryj
<lolz> na wsi tak sie mowi :D
<Dread> no weźcie no
<lolz> http://langpop.com/ troche egoztyczny ten Haskell
<Voldenet> lolz: >bo pewnie rozmawiasz z kimś, komu tak powiedzieli na studiach na programowaniu obiektowym 1
<Voldenet> 10/10
<Voldenet> to jest jakiś kanał fanów pythona? :D
<jacekowski> programowanie obiektowe to zlo
<jacekowski> czysty asm, albo nawet i kod binarny dzgany igla na dysku twardym
<Voldenet> :D
<jacekowski> a tak na serio, pierwszy "kompilator" C++ to byl translator kodu C++ do C
<jacekowski> ktory potem odpalal normalny kompilator C
<Voldenet> tak naprawdę chciałem przekazać, że python ssie bo ma beznadziejną składnię
<Voldenet> ale głupio z takim argumentem wyskakiwać
<lolz> jacekowski: a python nie ma modolow w C czasem co
<lolz> pisanie hello world w godzine good deal
<lolz> Voldenet: nc
<Voldenet> co
<lolz> bo Ci sie nie pdooba skladnia to jezyk ssie? ok
<Voldenet> nie nie
<Voldenet> składnia jest bezużyteczna
<Voldenet> więc
<lolz> co :D
<Voldenet> wklej mi kod kodu w pythonie na ircu
<Voldenet> nie da się, bo
<Voldenet> trzeba newlines
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> wpisz mi kod programu w perlu na komórce
<Voldenet> trudno jest, bo nie ma taba, a spację trudniej wpisać niż średnik
<Voldenet> python postawił sobie za cel wykorzystanie znaków z tablicy znaków, których nie widać
<Voldenet> na przykład na pierwszy rzut oka nie widać, czy linia zaczyna się 4 spacjami czy tabem
<lolz> postawil na czytelnosc kodu, bo napewno 10 instrukcji w 1 lini widac jak na dloni
<lolz> zreszta mozesz ustawic w edytorze zeby wyswietlalo znak nowej lini, ez
<lolz> #ROOT.gStyle.SetTitleSize(0.50)
<lolz> #ROOT.gStyle.SetTextSize(0.070)
<lolz> #ROOT.gStyle.SetTitleFontSize(0.05)
<lolz> #ROOT.gStyle.SetTitleFontSize(0.1)
<lolz> #ROOT.gStyle.SetOptTitle(False)
<lolz> nie da sie fakt
<Voldenet> Czytelność kodu?
<lolz> nie wiesz co to?
<Voldenet> W każdym języku poza pythonem
<Voldenet> można sobie za pomocą IDE
<Voldenet> formatować kod
<Voldenet> python ma jedyne słuszne formatowanie
<lolz> a na chuj ide do skryptow
<lolz> ja sobie w  vimie radzie i dobrze bawei
<Voldenet> żeby nakodzić coś szybko i prosto
<lolz> ale argument
<lolz> + napisz cos zdalnie w ide
<lolz> Voldenet: mozesz napisac jeszcze raz firemark czemu python ssie?
<Voldenet> nie chce mi się walczyć z fanami pythona
<Voldenet> python nie ssie
<Voldenet> to najlepszy język jaki widziałem
<lolz> ;d
<Voldenet> jego współbieżność jest legendarna, a czytelność kodu napawa mnie niebywałym podziwem
<lolz> ,[23:52:03] <Voldenet> tak naprawdę chciałem przekazać, że python ssie bo ma beznadziejną składnię
<lolz> masz schizofrenie?
<firemark> Voldenet: wspolbieznosc ssie, to fakt ;P GIL i te sprawy
<firemark> Voldenet: ale dont worry. Walczymy z tym
<Voldenet> odwrotny flamewar
<Voldenet> flamer chwali język, a jego wyznawcy hejcą
<Voldenet> :D
<firemark> ;D
<firemark> tak wyszło
<firemark> ale argumenty, ze python ssie bo nie mozesz go napisac w smsie jest wtf ;p
<firemark> (tak, nabrałem sie na trolla)
<Voldenet> w smsie chyba możesz
<Voldenet> :)
<lolz> a;
<lolz> ?
<Voldenet> chociaż nie
<lolz> poza tym zalezy od formatowania' smsa
<Voldenet> python ma też problemy z konwencją nazewnictwa
<lolz> jakbys go w ascii czy binarnie wyslal :F
<Voldenet> lolz: w xmlu
<Voldenet> w bajtach
<lolz> wbajtach to za hello world bys 10zl zabulil ;d
<Voldenet> :D
<lolz> w cpp
<lolz> a w pythonie pare gry
<lolz> groszy
<lolz> zreszta oczym my gadamy
<lolz> przynajmniej siee posmialismy
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-19
<Lakii> [;
<inkscape3> Ktos wie czy bandcamp potrzebuje koniecznie flash czy moze byc html5?
<gregorijus> witam, w ubuntu ustawieniach nie mam opcji dodawania printeru http://tinypic.com/r/34rh8vq/8 co można zrobić, by go dodać?
<mateusz> printeru?
<jacekn> drukarki chyba
<gjm> drukarku
<drathir> bry...
<totalizator> co to za zlot?
<m477> czy awesome tez powienienem samemu zbudowac czy bez roznicy jak jest z repo?
<TheNumb> :|
<m477>  TheNumb co
<dweller> m477: awesome to nie dwm
<m477> dweller: i co z tego
<m477> to to znaczy ze nie ma sensu kompilowac/
<m477> ?
<dweller> a jest?
<m477> co jest?
<Ashiren> jak jest w repo to korzystaj z repo
<m477> Ashiren: wczoraj mi mowiliscie zeby dwm z repo nie instalowac
<m477> tylko samemu budowac
<m477> ~~
<Ashiren> bo dwm
<Ashiren> to sie konfiguruje jakby zmieniajac zrodla i kompilowac
<Ashiren> a awesome to nie dwm
<Ashiren> poza tym ja nic nie mowilem
<Ashiren> to gentoowcy wszystko kompiluja
<m477> chodzi Ci o to ze dwm trzeba skompilowac po zmianie configa a awesome nie tak?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<m477> bo awesome tez czesciowo w C jest napisany
<m477> dweller: awesome jest w repo jesli o to pytasz
<Ashiren> tak jak duzo rzeczy w C++ albo javie napisane
<Ashiren> to jak chcesz zmienic tapete to kompilujesz wszystko od nowa?
<m477> chyba restartuje nie wiem jeszcze
<m477> dzisaj wlaczylem
<m477> ale z dwm duzo ma wspolnego
<TheNumb> to i to to tiling wm
<TheNumb> w kodzie nie mają nic ze sobą wspólnego ;f
<TheNumb> awesome się skryptuje w lua
<TheNumb> A jak chcesz coś zmienić w dwm to musisz je rekompilować.
<TheNumb> i tak tiling wm ssą ;z
<Ashiren> kde rulez
<TheNumb> Unity rulez
<m477> <TheNumb> to i to to tiling wm
<m477> orly?
<m477> <TheNumb> i tak tiling wm ssą ;z
<m477> chyba Ty
<TheNumb> m477: Ty.
<m477> <TheNumb> w kodzie nie mają nic ze sobą wspólnego ;f
<m477> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.window-managers.dwm/3285/match=awesome
<m477> fakt zero podobienstwa do dwm
<m477> L.
<m477> :/
<m477> ale ja o co innego pytalem tak  w ogole
<TheNumb> Przepisany miliard razy
<TheNumb> Mało już podobieństwa między nimi.
<TheNumb> :(
<m477> aha
<m477> ale w ogole nie o to pytam
<TheNumb> http://git.naquadah.org/?p=awesome.git;a=tree
<TheNumb> http://git.suckless.org/dwm/tree/
<m477> no faktycznie inne nazwy plikow sa, to co innego jest
<TheNumb> Popatrz w źródła, musku.
<TheNumb> Pisałem, że przepisany miliard razy.
<m477> TheNumb: kernela np tez nie  ma sensu kompilowac bo byl przepisany miliard razy?
<TheNumb> awesome jest bardziej modularne
<TheNumb> Ja pierdole
<TheNumb> Wyjć bo ostatnio zadajesz same pytania z dupy.
<TheNumb> gjm: zrup coś
<m477> niech dzowni na policje
<TheNumb> gjm: dzowń na policje
<m477> TheNumb: a Ty patrzyles w te zrodla?
<m477> ze tak twierdzisz
<lolz> czy korzystal ktos tu z awesome?
<lolz> bo zaintalowalem tego z repo i nie ma configa ~~
<lolz> i w ogole ...
<Ashiren> :c
<Ashiren> dlaczego nie skompilowales sam, leniu
<m477> patrzcie na to ;D http://pastebin.com/G0qifjF8
<gjm> TheNumb: co?
<firemark_> m477: brzmi jak kazde podejscie windowsowca
<firemark_> 'nie wiem co sie zjebalo, moze reinstall pomoze'
<m477> no :D
<m477> i kolo uwaza ze visual studio to sdk
<firemark> to jest w sumie ide, chyba ze rozroslo sie
<m477> no jest ide
<m477> a on mowi o VS jako SDK
<firemark> chociaz vs to jest sdk… ma kompilator, jakies dziwne chujwie co dodatki (w VSC++ nie ma czystego C++, chujwie co tam jest)
<firemark> to moze tym sdkiem sobie jest
<m477> wiki pisze ze to ide
<m477> i wedlug mnie
<m477> to tak jakby eclipse byl sdk
<jacekn_> m477: ale windows phone?
<m477> co win phone
<m477> WP to os nie?
<m477> firemark: "
<m477> Visual Studio Express
<m477> The fastest way to start developing applications for Windows 8.1, Windows Phone, the web or the cloud. Visual Studio Express products provide a free development environment to develop applications for the latest platforms"
<m477> ze strony VS
<kklimonda> mm, tbh kilka razy instalowałem sdk do wp9
<kklimonda> wp8*
<kklimonda> i nigdy nie miałem z tym problemów
<m477> nie robie tego dla przyjemnosci
<firemark> tylko na zaliczenie?
<kklimonda> nieźle zbłądził, jak na zaliczenie musi w wp pisać
<m477> firemark: no
<m477> zachcialo mi sie aplikacji mobilnych jako obieraka wziac :D
<m477> to mam
<kklimonda> obierak?
<m477> nie studiowales?
<m477> przedmiot obieralny
<kklimonda> u mnie nie było wyboru
<kklimonda> studiowałeś, co ci kazali
<m477> lol?
<m477> sam wybralem
<firemark> hmm obierki są w późniejszych semestrach
<kklimonda> to pewnie nie dotrwałem
<firemark> chyba tylko kilka uczelni ma tak 'studiuj co chcesz'
<m477> zdaje sie ze jestem na 10tym
<firemark> obierki są spoko. W tym sem będę miał 3 przedmioty ktore zalicze 1 projektem =D
<m477> u mnie byly przez 1 czy 3 lata obieralne sugerowane, ktore byly obowiazkowe ;d
<m477> a teraz jest tak ze sobie caly plan studiow ukladasz, zeby 30 ECTS nabic
<kklimonda> jezu, muszę w robocie w końcu vpna postawić
<kklimonda> bo robię już 3 hopy po ssh
<m477> mozna nawet 30 ponad programowo zrobic
<m477> zeby pobrac 30 dniowego triala MS VS trzeba jeszcze konto u nich zakladac i mi jeszcze mowia ze to nie trial ;d
<firemark> IBM jeszcze gorzej
<m477> nie mialem stycznosci
<m477> poza kasa fiskalna w spozywczaku
<m477> zreszta IBM zbankrutuje niedlugo
<firemark> czemu miałoby?
<drathir> ibm fajne tytanowe lapki mialo...
<m477> nie pamietam przyczyny ale na jakims podcascie rozmawiali o gospodarce IT w us ogolnie i ze w ciagu 5 lat ma to byc. moze za pytaj kogos madrego
<m477> moge ew znalesc link, bo to 2h trwalo to mi sie szukac nie chce
<m477> cos z polityka firmy maja takiego
<m477> ze leca na dno
<firemark> m477: myślę, że korpo trudno zabic
<m477> MS prawie padlo
<firemark> lol :d co to za teorie
<m477> no jak je dzielili, przynajmniej straty nie male mielu
<m477> mieli
<m477> general motors chyba tez ledwo zipie juz
<m477> a nie juz zbankkrutowalo 5 lat temu  lo
<m477> ;p
<m477> gdyby ms nokii nie wykupil to tez by pewnie padla
<jacekowski> nokia nie padnie
<jacekowski> dla nokii od bardzo dawna telefony sa tylko mala czescia ich firmy
<jacekowski> od dluzszego czasu wiekszosc profitu nokii wszystko po drugiej stronie powietrza
<jacekowski> kiedys sie to nazywalo nokia siemens networks, ale przejeli wszystko od siemensa
<jacekowski> i teraz nokia jest bardzo duzym dostawca wszelakiego sprzetu telekomunikacyjnego
<firemark> ale zostala wykluczona z robienia dobrych telefonow, a szkoda
<jacekowski> nie zostala
<jacekowski> pamietasz nagonke na symbiana jaki to gowniany system
<jacekowski> i nagle sie okazalo ze wszyscy chca androida
<m477> nap[ilaem gdyby
<m477> swoja droga czemu VB zjada tyle rdzeni skoro przyznalem tylko 1 na  VM
<jacekowski> a tak w ogole, nokia kiedys opony robila
 * m477 chwile myslal co to symbian
<jacekowski> ale sie oddzielila czesc oponowa i sprzedaje opony pod marka nokian
<m477> kazde korpo ewouluje
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/mr2d1Tl.png
<m477> a linku nie dlame
<m477> dalem
<jacekowski> m477: skad wiesz ze ta VMka ma 1 core?
<m477> bo tak ustawilem
<jacekowski> jestes pewien?
<jacekowski> i zobacz w srodku VMki czy tam jest tylko 1 core
<m477> http://i.imgur.com/HBHc4ful.jpg
<jacekowski> i zrestartowales po fakcie?
<m477> wczesnie dzialania nie da sie zmienic
<m477> a jezeli mam virtual boxa odpalonego na VM to tez w topie to uwzgledni? :>
<m477> moze to chwile potrwac bo nie ogarniam tego systemu
<m477> i cos w nim znalesc to ...
<m477> jacekowski: http://i.imgur.com/4Pa9hV5l.jpg
<m477> obszerny system profiler
<jacekowski> ale co to jest?
<m477> co
<m477> windows 8
<m477> na vm
<jacekowski> ten ostatni jpg
<jacekowski> nie masz poradnego softu do trego
<jacekowski> system info albo cos
<jacekowski> porzadnego*
<firemark> PC NAME: gowno :D
<m477> no to czysty system
<m477> widomo
<jacekowski> msinfo32 odpal
<m477> w powershellu?
<jacekowski> w cmd
<jacekowski> w powershellu tez mozna ale inaczej
<m477> to chyba nie cmd
<jacekowski> tzn. w start -> run
<m477> juz powyzej visty czy 7
<m477> nie ma start w win8
<m477> :(
<jacekowski> win+r
<jacekowski> albo start nacisnij i napisz system info
<jacekowski> i enter
<jacekowski> system information
<m477> dziala mod r
<m477> jest
<m477> i jest 1 core jak na dloni
<m477> logiczny
<m477> moge miec uruchomione 2 WM naraz co nie?
<firemark> jak masz tyle ram…
<m477> 4GB na dla VB
<m477> ale okna dziwne chodza
<m477> albo 2 Xy?
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2014/9/8/fbe9e8fe-1f9a-4693-88d3-2a04782a6d61.jpg
<m477> sa np 3 sesje kwin 0_0
<m477> mam ram to go rozpierdalam, ale serio czesto brakuje
<m477> tmux  to niemal to samo co terminator, czy roznia sie secyficznym
<m477> firemark: w visual studio 2013 jest nawety python ;d
<firemark> a slyszalem ze jest
<m477> a jebanego windows phona trzeba sdk pobierac
<m477> http://imgur.com/m4HWQUF zaraz mnie cos strzeli
<m477> no i  co tak cicho
<Adam_Dobrawy> @m477: Mogę przerwać ciszę, jeżeli miałbyś ochotę mi pomóc ;-)
<Adam_Dobrawy> Co jest warunkiem stwierdzenie przez np. cat uprawnień odczytu do pliku? Czy w każdym wypadku chmod a+r "plik", aby dany plik mógł odczytywać każdy? (Konfiguruje Nginx)
<m477> nie wiem co to nqinx
<m477> no prawa dostepu do pliku
<m477> ls -l
<m477> i zalezy jaki user
<m477> bo nie wiem czy do konca rozumiem pytanie
<Adam_Dobrawy> Tak, prawa dostępu do pliku. Wydaje mi się, że gdy są -rw-r--r-- to każdy powinienem móc odczytywać. Tak nie jest.
<m477> czekaj, znow ram zapchalem i system zawiesilo
<Adam_Dobrawy> http://wklej.to/LrPyG Tu rozpiska uprawnień do pliku oraz grupy użytkowników.
<m477> nie otworze nic graficznie
<m477> bo mi srodowisko zdechlo i musze cos ppoubijac
<Adam_Dobrawy> $ curl http://wklej.to/LrPyG/text
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-20
<m477> powiedz co piszesz curl to chyba biblioteka url
<Adam_Dobrawy> Ja Ci wskazywałem, że treść sensownie możesz odczytać bez tego. Nie chciałem przeklejać.
<Adam_Dobrawy> Jako "A" dla pliku dostaje uprawnienia  -rw-r--r-- i mogę odczytać.
<Adam_Dobrawy> Jako "B" nie mogę odczytać. Użytkownicy nie mają wspólnych grup, ani nic.
<m477> nie znam sie na grupach ale w ogole nie wiem co chcesz zrobic
<m477> masz jeszcze uprawnienia 357 czy jakos tak
<m477> musze reoota
<m477> jaka beka zainstalowalem xfce i mam bez reboota w starcie juz programy
<Adam_Dobrawy> Chce mieć plik odczytywalny przez każdego, zwłaszcza usera nginxa. Ale idę już spać. Rano na trzeźwo nad tym pogłówkuje.
<kklimonda> well, pewnie któryś folder po drodze nie ma +x
<drathir> kklimonda: ++
<lolz> cze
<gjm> nie
<PolishPickers> czesc ludziska ciagle sie dziwie ze w  polsce sie uzywa linuksa
<gjm> linuks guwno
<PolishPickers> lol
<PolishPickers> dobranoc
<Ashiren> oldie but goldie
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/nJA7BFP.gif
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2014/09/881d7903-5a98-432e-a4b7-724b38be9eed_original.jpg
<TheNumb> =#
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/BvrvjqQ.jpg
<kklimonda> koty wróciły \o/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2012/4/6/fe14a322-5555-4b91-b5b0-2744bcfc5137.jpeg
<gjm> lawl
<Ashiren> :D https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8319521536/hD64303C4/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8320004096/h0FEEEA72/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-09-21
<drathir> bry...
<crb0> jak zrobić zeby tilda sie maksymalizowała do pełnego ekranu?
<jacekowski> man tilda
<neo_> czesc poczatkujacy z tej strony :) nie moge znalesc w necie konkretnego zestawu komend do administracji routerem wifi pomozcie please!
<gjm> Na co komu przecinki?
<neo_> ,help,
<gjm> ,_,
<neo_> bedziesz sie klucil o przecinki czlowieku? :(
<gjm> kłócił*
<neo_> anybody?
<TheNumb> neo_: nie napisałeś jaki router, jakie oprogramowanie
<TheNumb> Nie wiadomo od czego zaczynać.
<gjm> Od słwonika.
<TheNumb> To też.
<gjm> Słownika, even.
<crb0> even tego nie ma w słowniku :(
<neo_> widzisz @gjm nosil wilk razy kilka...
<gjm> Że literówka?
<TheNumb> : D
<TheNumb> /k neo_
<gjm> k mi się coś zacina
<neo_> TheNumb: router upc zaraz sprawdze dokladnie
<gjm> TheNumb: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/09/21/inxi.png
<TheNumb> neo_: no to tym nic nie zrobisz.
<gjm> >upc
<TheNumb> neo_: jest wszystko poblokowane.
<gjm> Fajne routery robią.
<TheNumb> Jedynie panel webowy (:
<gjm> Polecam.
<TheNumb> gjm: :3
<TheNumb> gjm: widzę, że HDMI nawet nie macałeś :(
<TheNumb> Tzn, GPu
<TheNumb> *GPU
<neo_> no wlasnie siedzac na nim w chromium nie molem sie dopatrzec podstawowych opcji wiec postanowilem zapytac Was
<gjm> Do TV nie chce mi się podłączać. A nie mam żadnego innego ekranu.
<TheNumb> neo_: i nie uświadczysz tych opcji.
<TheNumb> neo_: pewnie nie masz cisco tylko technicolor
<TheNumb> a technicolor od upc to gówno
<neo_> no wlasnie nawet nie moge sie doczytac jaki to model a fizycznie do niego nie mam dostepu, dont ask why ;)
<gjm> W panelu nic nie ma?
<gjm> nowai
<neo_> @gjm ja naprawde rookie jestem, mozesz jasniej? :P
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10671287_841599342531142_4735319785646846374_n.jpg?oh=17f51d22d6de2e5658732757d1afddee&oe=54831291
<gjm> neo_: Zwykle gdzieś w panelu jest info o modelu routera.
<neo_> haha no wlasnie tak wygladam jak ten kot :D
<gjm> np. http://wstaw.org/m/2014/09/21/13_33_19_2014-09-21_1366x768_scrot.png
<neo_> no wlasnie nie moge znalesc tego :/
<gjm> znaleźć*
<neo_> kutfa ale ja gupi jestem :)
<neo_> wait
<TheNumb> gjm:
<TheNumb> so lame
<TheNumb> OpenWrt Barrier Breaker 14.07-rc3 / LuCI Trunk (svn-r10467)
<TheNumb> :3
<neo_> wersja oprogramowania STD6.02.08 tylko tyle
<gjm> TheNumb: To robi tylko za repeater.
<gjm> Więc wiesz.
<neo_> TheNumb: czy mi sie wydaje czy Ty wlasnie sam sprawdziles skad nawijam? :)
<gjm> Wydaje Ci się.
<neo_> naogladalem sie filmow o hackerach (?)
<gjm> Powiem Ci tylko, że nick sobie wybrałeś idealny.
<neo_> @gjm: no mam dysortografie chyba daj spokoj ;)
<TheNumb> Starogard Gdanski
<TheNumb> ;f
<neo_> haha no idealny wiem posmiejcie sie :P
<neo_> no dobra czyli na tym routerze nici z podzialu transferu i musze sie meczyc jak inny user sciaga majki na torrencie :(
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> albo zmieniasz router na cisco
<neo_> no trzeba bedzie pogadac o tym z other users bo lipa bedzie
<TheNumb> albo kupujesz drugi router i przestawiasz tego technicolora w bridge
<neo_> no trzeba bedzie sie zlozyc na cisco
<neo_> dzieki panowie milego dnia! :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-14
<drathir> bry...
<nehemiasz> Cześć drathir
<drathir> witam...
<nehemiasz> no cześć drathir
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-15
<Ashiren> 1st?
<drathir> Ashiren: na to wyglada...
<Ashiren> uff mimo, ze mnie wywalilo 2 razy
<pooe> Witam wszystkich
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<CookieM> wil-czur
<pooe> Czy ktoś tu czasem faktycznie o czymś rozmawia czy takie stare przyzwyczajenia autologowania na irc? ;)
<Dread> zdarza się
<Dread> tylko trzeba siedzieć dłużej niż godzinę.
<gjm> pisiont minut
<Dread> no ale sezon ogórkowy się skończył, to wiek podprodukcyjny siedzi w szkółkach i nie ma czasu na szkalowanie internetu
<pooe> Nie no, ja juz bywałem na tym kanale zeby nie bylo ;)
<firemark> kilka lat temu bylo calkiem gryfnie tutaj
<Ashiren> w soboty impreza sie nieco rozkreca
<gjm> za komuny chyba
<en0x> pierdolita
<nehemiasz> hipolita
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> Pytanie: ktoś zna kogoś, kto zajmuje się jabberem w domenie ubuntu.pl ?
<en0x> ktos pewnie zna
<lisu> no to może by ktoś podpowiedział temu komuś, aby w końcu certyfikat odnowił, bo wygasł i co chwile plumka.
<lisu> w każdym razie, to narazie.
<en0x> rlol
<gjm> :D
<pooe> gjm> za komuny chyba
<pooe> smiechłem :D
<en0x> gimba nie wie
<pooe> ktoś używa może programów do wirtualizacji innych niż Virtual Box? Jestem uczulony...
<pooe> szukałem po necie ale jakieś niszówki były a nie mam za dużo czasu na testowanie
<pooe> rozwiązanie nie musi być darmowe
<en0x> parallels
<en0x> :D
<en0x> ale na linuksie to ni chu chu
<jacekn> pooe: kvm + virt-manager
<jacekn> ale virtualizacja nie jest cool, teraz tylko docker
<lite> hej
<firemark> en0x: a na czym jest parallels?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-16
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> tak niewiele brakowalo...
<gjm2> 1st
<Ashiren> nie liczy sie
<drathir> kolo 2 dc bylo wiec ktos mogl ubiec...
<Ashiren> dc?
<firemark> może 2A chciał napisać?
<gjm2> 2V
<en0x> firemark: jak na czym?
<drathir> dc=disconnected
<firemark> en0x: nie wiem, pierwszy raz slysze tą nazwę ;P
<firemark> *tę
<en0x> firemark: bo to na maka jest
<firemark> ach
<firemark> dobrze wiedziec
<en0x> imho najlepszy soft do VM
<firemark> ja bym sie musial do dockera przekonac :p
<xaxes`> lepiej do nixos
<xaxes`> en0x: najlepszy wśród desktopowych
<pooe> witam
<pooe> jest ktoś dzisiaj
<pooe> ?
<fhf> hello
<fhf> ano
<fhf> jest
<pooe> szukam pomocy lekko laickiej mogła by się wydawać
<pooe> potrzebuje wyszukać w mojej sieci adres urządzenia aby się z nim połączyć
<pooe> jest podłączone kablem sieciowym bezpośrednio do komputera (drugiego)
<pooe> a konkretnie jest to nas, nie mogę się na niego zalogować (nawet dostać do tego menu)
<BlessJah> arp? nmap? fping?
<fhf> ale jak to jest podłączone kablem bezpośrednio do kompa
<fhf> to musi to być specjalny kabel
<fhf> bo na zwykłym nie zadziała bez switcha
<pooe> wtyczke zarobić od nowa ?
<pooe> czy podłączyć do switcha
<fhf> podłącz przez switch
<pooe> w sensie, moge podłączyć normalnie do switcha jakiego używam w domu
<pooe> ok
<BlessJah> fhf: kazde nowozytne urzadzenie powinno miec juz autonegocjacje par
<fhf> kompa do switcha i nas do switcha
<fhf> BlessJah: a mi sie wydaje, ze trzeba miec specjalny kabel do tego, no chyba ze juz nie trzeba bo u mnie dalej jest 2003
<pooe> nas jest z jakiegos 2008 roku wiec w sumie dalej niz blizej
<pooe> podlaczylem do switcha
<pooe> probowalem wyszukac tcpdump
<pooe> ale hieroglif troche dla mnie
<BlessJah> pooe: komputer rozglasza dhcp?
<fhf> a wez fpingiem przeskanuj cala swoja podsiec
<pooe> podlaczylem do switcha co mi dzieli urzadzenia w mieszkaniu
<BlessJah> arp wystarczy
<fhf> sudo fping -s -g 10.0.0.0 10.0.0.225 -r 1
<pooe> on jest podlaczony do routrera
<fhf> albo jakas inna adresacje jak masz
<fhf> 192.168.0.0/24
<fhf> np;
<pooe> adresacje w domu ?
<pooe> mam 192.168.2.x
<BlessJah> pooe: to jeszcze nie znaczy ze nas dostanie IP z routera, nie mozesz NAS bezposrednio w router wpiac?
<pooe> mogę
<pooe> wpiąć?
<fhf> powinien dostac adresacje z routera
<fhf> przez switch :P
<pooe> powinien, na routerze mam dhcp
<fhf> no wlasnie
<pooe> ale nie wiem czy nas ma adres na sztywno czy nie
<fhf> ah
<fhf> sprawdzic cala podsiec fpingiem i sprawdzic ktory ip ma otwarty port www
<pooe> jakies konkretnie polecenie do fping jest ?
<fhf> sudo fping -s -g 192.168.2.0 192.168.2.254 -r 1
<pooe> ok
<pooe> rozumiem ze z calej listy, adresy ktorych brakuje są
<pooe> sprawdzilem na openwrt jakie tam mam z dhcp
<pooe> i zadnym nie dalo sie zalogowac, link sie swieci na nasie
<pooe> jakos moge wylistować znalezione adresy?
<fhf> no fping powinien ci wypisac na poczatku ktore sa up a potem
<fhf> ICMP Host Unreachable from 10.0.0.3 for ICMP Echo sent to 10.0.0.4
<fhf> ICMP Host Unreachable from 10.0.0.3 for ICMP Echo sent to 10.0.0.6
<gjm> podpiąłeś go do routera z openwrt? sprawdź, które urządzenie dostało ostatnie adres z dhcp
<fhf> itd.
<pooe> podpialem, niby jest kilka urzadzen, ale maja hostname " ?  "
<gjm> pokaż skrina
<pooe> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/usun/u2JJgyHUVjEGbi4VRBbjOJdEj07_xw
<pooe> czekaj :D
<pooe> to nie to
<pooe> http://www.fotosik.pl/zdjecie/49ad5316763b9a71
<pooe> dziala jeszcze?
<gjm> to to samo
<pooe> to pierwsze bylo na usuniecie zdjecia,  ale wracajac, widzisz je czy zuploadowac jeszcze raz ?
<gjm> widzę
<pooe> eco to komputery, iphone i windows phone to wiadomo
<pooe> sec to drukarka
<gjm> 10 minut minęło od podpięcia?
<gjm> ten .151 wygląda możliwie
<gjm> sudo nmap -vv 192.168.2.151
<pooe> i nawet pinga
<pooe> ale to moze byc konsola
<gjm> sprawdź
<pooe> to nie konsole
<pooe> obie odlaczylem od sieci i dalej pinga
<gjm> sprawdź co ma otwarte
<pooe> jak bys mogl rozwinąć, bo sieci to nie jest moja mocna strona :p
<gjm> 23:35 < gjm> sudo nmap -vv 192.168.2.151
<pooe> http://www.wklejto.pl/234232
<pooe> duzo mi to nie mowi
<pooe> dobra widze, to netgear
<pooe> to ten adres
<pooe> tylko web sie nie laduje na to do logowania
<pooe> nie wiem czy tam jakis maly linuks nie stał bo to po biurze urzadzenie
<gjm> nic dziwnego
<gjm> All 1000 scanned ports on 192.168.2.151 are closed
<gjm> jak znasz model, to sprawdź gdzie powinno wystawiać http
<gjm> może na 8080?
<pooe> dodac port do adresu?
<pooe> sproboje
<pooe> 8080 nie dziala
<pooe> sprawdze jaki domyslny jest
<gjm> to ma sens :>
<gjm> 8086?
<gjm> nie wiem co to za model
<pooe> readynas duo rnd2000 na 98%
<pooe> a na 98% bo ma takie oznaczenie
<pooe> ze jest v2
<pooe> a obudowe ma jak v1
<pooe> :P
<pooe> 8086 tez nie lapie
<gjm> welp, może ma wszystko powyłączane
<pooe> probowalem mu zrobic restart fabryczny, skoro dostal adres z dhcp to powinien zaskoczyc
<pooe> bo zerowalem dyski
<gjm> i co?
<drathir> netgear = wszystkie problemy ;p
<pooe> tak, tez wole qnapa:P
<pooe> no skoro dostal ten adres to wyglada ze resrat sie powiódł a jednak nie do końca
<pooe> chcialem mu wgrać firmware ale nie moge wejsc w boot menu
<pooe> bo kombinacje restart i power działają naprzemiennie z v1 i v2 i każda jest inna
<drathir> w normalnych to tftp po reboocie powinno przyjmowac...
<pooe> a teraz mrugaja wszystkie driody i diota power
<pooe> no i nie wiem jak sie polaczyc, nawet nie wiem czy ten system sie nie wywalił tam
<pooe> z checia bym wgrał jakiegos malego linuksa do zarzadzania tym ale obawiam sie ze jestem za cienki w uszach
<drathir> pooe: tftp czesto przy ubitym ostatnia deska ratunku...
<gjm> ja bym poszukał seriala
<drathir> openwrt-ka postaw ^^
<pooe> z chęcią, ale musiał bym sie pewnie najpierw do niego podłączyć ;)
<pooe> qjm: czego? :P
<gjm> nie znam typa
<pooe> wybacz, oczy mi się kleją troche :P
<gjm> serial portu, może gdzieś jest
<pooe> nie ma
<gjm> nie musi być wyprowadzony
<gjm> http://natisbad.org/NAS/
<gjm> Debian and upstream kernel on NETGEAR ReadyNAS Duo v2
<gjm> "March 2013: documentation for serial pins layout (VCC,TX,RX,GND) and console access."
<pooe> no ale dalej do tego jestem za cienki, i nie mam jak tego podlaczyc nawet
<drathir> wpierw niech tftp-ka sprawdzi... one przewaznie na okreslonym sztywno adresie nasluchuja... trzeba podlaczyc bezposrednio do kompa...
<gjm> pooe: na allegro za grosze można kupić konwerter usb-serial
<gjm> potrzebujesz takiego na 3.3v
<gjm> http://natisbad.org/NAS/#hw-serial
<gjm> tu masz zdjęcie jak podłączyć
<gjm> czego chcieć więcej?
<pooe> hym, w robocie popytam moze beda mieli cos takiego
<drathir> to widze. ze lutowac tam nawet nie trzeba...
<gjm> ile razy mi usb-serial dupę uratował
<gjm> a to router, a to jakaś gnujpłytka z arm
<drathir> gkiedys to w coma sie cudowalo ;p
<firemark> tak
<firemark> usb-serial to anioł stróż
<drathir> slbo w albo jakies porty drukarkowe przerabialo ;p
<pooe> ja to chyba za mlody jestem zeby takie rzeczy pamietac :P
<gjm> tylko hm…
<gjm> czemu na pcb jest "V3"?
<drathir> gjm: z baterii zasilaja?
<drathir> ;p
<gjm> co zasilają?
<gjm> aa
<gjm> hrhr
<drathir> nie no to zart taki mial byuc choc jak to netgear to bym sie nie zdziwil, gdyby tak bylo...
<pooe> to jest rnd2000
<pooe> dokladnie modelowo
<pooe> moze system mu się wysypał i dlategeo nie mozna sie zalogowac? w routerze tak mialem raz
<pooe> jak namodziłem :P
<gjm> no to ogarnij konwerter
<gjm> "There is a serial console port, but use of this is unsupported and NetGear does not provide any instructions for it. It's not something that anyone but a very advanced user should even consider trying."
<gjm> >very advanced
<gjm> co
<gjm> podepnij i będziesz wiedział
<pooe> mysle ze ja jestem far away from advanced user :D
<firemark> jeszcze :>
<pooe> mam tyle tych rzeczy do ogarniecia ze chyba nigdy nie wyjde z osranego help desku :P
<pooe> generalnie to cel mialem taki aby zrobic openwrt vpn i owncloud na nasa
<pooe> poki co zatrzymalem sie na nasie
<gjm> dobry początek :>
<pooe> tak na marginesie, skonfiguruje na routerze z openwrt pakiet do wake-on-lan  czy musze miec jeszcze jakies urzadzenie do tego ?
<gjm> router chcesz wybudzać?
<pooe> peceta
<gjm> no to pecet musi to ogarniać
<pooe> bo czesto w pracy w wolnej chwili cos na nim dlubie, ale nie chce miec go wlaczonego caly czas
<pooe> zeby sie laczyc vpn
<pooe> i rdp
<drathir> w sensie lan pc-ta...
<drathir> sieciowka...
<pooe> z tego co mi wiadomo to sieciowka ogarnia
<pooe> moj znajomy zrobil sobie wake-on-call
<gjm> pooe: http://i.imgur.com/S7Qem61.png
<pooe> ma spięte kable od wibracji telefonu do plyty glownej i telefon z karta playa w obudowie
<pooe> dzwoni do komputera a ten się włącza :D
<pooe> ale nie znam sczegółów jak on to zmajstrował
<drathir> gjm: wth... co to za router/os?
<pooe> mój? tp-link z openwrt
<pooe> jesli o to pytasz :P
<gjm> drathir: http://i.imgur.com/j9GO6WA.png
<pooe> nie dowidziałem, zmeczenie :p
<pooe> podpinam sie do pytania co to za os :P
<gjm> OpenWrt :>
<pooe> ale chyba nie to standardowe ?
<gjm> OpenWrt to nie tylko Luci
<drathir> gjm: no bez... niezle... ladnie smigac musi...
<gjm> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gargoyle
<drathir> nawet polowa ramu nie zjedzona...
<gjm> wrzuciłem, bo bez kombinowania ogarniał modem LTE
<gjm> i jeszcze: http://i.imgur.com/9PQhYun.png
<pooe> co masz za srodowisko graficzne ?
<gjm> wsadziłbym mu większy flash
<gjm> pooe: openbox
<pooe> jakas kontynuacja fluxa ?
<drathir> gjm: i polak... nizle, niezle...
<gjm> "Openbox – menedżer okien dla graficznego interfejsu użytkownika X Window System, rozprowadzany na zasadach licencji GNU General Public Licence. Pierwotnie Openbox wywodzi się z Blackboksa 0.65.0, jednakże został on całkowicie przepisany w języku programowania C i od wersji 3.0 nie bazuje już na żadnym kodzie Blackboksa."
<pooe> jakies ultralekkie z tego co widze ;>
<gjm> lekkie
<pooe> takie linuksowe do cna :P
<pooe> fluxa przypomina z wygladu troche
<pooe> ja będę się kładł
<pooe> dzięki bardzo koledzy za dzisiejszą pomoc
<pooe> i wyrozumiałość dla laika ;)
<pooe> trzymajcie sie
<gjm> no elo
<firemark> to dobry pomysl
<firemark> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-17
<gjm> dobranoc
<Bodzioslaw> dobranoc
<pooe> uszanowanko
<fhf> witam!
<gjm> po
<gjm> ups
<gjm> pooe: i jak tam NAS?
<pooe> dalej martwy,  nie mialem nawet okazji zeby zapytac o ten kabelek
<pooe> ale pewnie mają, oni tplinki i inne rozwiązania dla biedaków na potęgę klepią :D
<pooe> rozwiązanie dla biedaków to mam na myśli - biznes + router za 170 zł + rzeźba
<Ashiren> i masa
<fhf> najpierw masa, potem rzeźba
<pooe> racja, po pierwsze zwiększ masę
<pooe> :D
<pooe> wzialem z samochodu pendrajwa zamiast zapalniczki :|
<pooe> powiedzcie mi, xfce jest w miare lekki ?
<pooe> bo z tego co slyszalem tomu sie utyło, a do kompa dla rodziców musze cos wrzucic
<pooe> największą jego bolączką jest dysk 1.8 cala bardzo wolny
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-18
<matcz> cześsc
<matcz> ktoÅs z was ma cudowny cisco od multimedia?
<matcz> ale mnie krzaczy
<Bodzioslaw> matcz: utf8 ustaw
<matcz> wiem
<Ashiren> zażółć gęślą jaźń?
<firemark> ęą
<gjm> cyny gejms
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGRB6Q5_460s.jpg
<d42> ;3
<Ashiren> aww http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/am8mWMv_460sv.mp4
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/1512487_577328765655613_272937945_n.jpg?oh=6ce65192df2d445eaf205afdaf6571d6&oe=56966047
<Ashiren> :o https://i.imgur.com/9nybhLg.gifv
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/p3OPYAB.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDm8B29_460sv.mp4
<Gramszu> Cześć, wszystkim
<nehemiasz> Cześć Gramszu
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Gramszu> Mam problem z odtwarzaczem rhythmbox na ubuntu gnome.
<Gramszu> Rhythmbox nie znajduje żadnych plików mp3 we wskazanym jako biblioteka folderze - jedynie flac i ogg.
<Ashiren> wczesniej dzialal?
<Gramszu> W zasadzie przed instalacją interface gonoma nie sprawdzałem - problem pojawia się od reinstalacji Ubuntu z 14.04 do 15.04
<Ashiren> moze nie ma kodekow mp3 domyslnie wgranych
<Gramszu> Zainstalowałem jakieś biblioteki mp3 i mogę odtwarzać mp3 w różnych programach - ale rhythmbox ma problem.
<Ashiren> a mozesz wybrac mp3 i wybrac jako rhytmbox
<drathir> moze zepsuli mimetypes odtwarzacza?
<drathir> clementine polecam...
<Gramszu> Ashiren - żadne mp3 nie działa w rhtmb, jak na chama przeciągam pliki wychodzi nawet błąd: Didn't get a playback URI for entry file:///media/sebastian/Seagate%20Expansion%20Drive/muzyka/Metal/(1987)%20-%20Kawaleria%20Szatana/02%20D%C5%82on%20potwora.mp3
<Gramszu> drathir - dzięki ;) wypróbuję clementine ;)
<drathir> Gramszu: a i sprobuj samo file.mp3 przeniecs np do ~/test i dodac test do biblioteki?
<drathir> moze sie wyklada na jakis znakach czy cus w ten desen...
<Ashiren> tylko moc!
<firemark> powah
<SamusSR388> a moze nie ma odpowiednich paczek gstreamera
<SamusSR388> chociaz to dziwne, ze flac i ogg dziala
<drathir> Ashiren: moc jest fajny do tego mpd i nic wiecej nie trzeba...
<drathir> SamusSR388: powinno pliki wykryc w teorii ale brakiem kodeka rzucic to bardziej jak brak mimetypes w programie...
<drathir> ale ten pozniejszy blad znoww wyglada mi na niemozliwosc dostepu do plikow...
<Ashiren> nic to, kotek na pocieszenie https://31.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lg1i4bjr4h1qfyzelo1_1280.jpg
<CookieM> coś dla koneserów http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/worlds-strongest-beer
<Ashiren> discontinues
<Ashiren> d
<Ashiren> ale to: http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/fuzzy-bubble-cat-bed
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/upaJ7iR.jpg
<fhf> caturday
<fhf> heh
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aKB1jYO_460sv.mp4
#ubuntu-pl 2015-09-20
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2st
<Bodzioslaw> 3rd
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-19
<ufooo> czesc
<wincyj> elo
<ufooo> jak leci ?? :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-20
<fl3sh> siemka, da się podnieść ubunciaka z 12 do 14 przez do-release-upgrade?
<jacekn> tak
<TheNumb> tak
<drathir> hardcore ^^
<jacekowski> idz do 16 od razu
<fl3sh> jak?
<fl3sh> nie chce
<fl3sh> 16
<jacekn> no to uaktualnij do 14
<fl3sh> jak?
<gjm> Jak najszybciej.
<fl3sh> ;/
<TheNumb> usuń konto
<TheNumb> szybko
<jacekn> fl3sh: uaktualnij za pomoca do-release-upgrade
<fl3sh> to przejdzie mi do 16
<fl3sh> sprawdzałem wczoraj
<fl3sh> do-release-upgrade -c pokazuje 14
<fl3sh> ale wychodzi na to, że on idzie dalej
<fl3sh> ;/
<Ashiren> a dlaczego nie chcesz 16?
<fl3sh> bo mam customową apkę która śrenio chodzi na innych niż 14
<TheNumb> No to biedna aplikacja
<fl3sh> ja tego nie pisałem ;p
<drathir> a skompilowac samemu nie idzie?
<pietrek> witam, szukam fachowca od mysql
<d42> xD
<d42> jaka stawka godzinowa? xD
<pietrek> Piwko? ;)
<d42> kek
<d42> co ty w sumie chcesz zrobic
<pietrek> Apache działa, php działa, a phpmyadmin się wysypał, nie wiem dlaczego. Nie potrafię dojść do ładu i szukam porady jak wywalić wszystko związane z mysql, mariadb, i zainstalować od nowa.
<mati75> logi logi logi
<pietrek> ok, powiedz proszę które i jak je wyswietlic i działam. ;)
<mati75> jak phpmyadmin
<mati75> to apache
<mati75> jak to php-fpm to też log powinien być
<drathir> pietrek: po co wywalac?
<drathir> w jakich okolicznosciach sie wylozylo?
 * drathir w ciemno strzela, ze trzeba updatea marii zrobic, zeby sie przebudowala po aktualizacji.... ^^
<pietrek> Nie wiem w jakich. Nie używam tego codziennie. Jestem całkowicie początkujący.
<pietrek> jaka jest komenda aby się maria przebudowała?
<drathir> mysql_upgrade -u root -p
<drathir> o ile dobrze pamietam, ale wpierw logi zawsze ;p
<Dread> cat /etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<Dread> mysql_upgrade -u debian-sys-maint -p
<Dread> :D
<drathir> Dread: mozliwe bardzo ^^
<pietrek> mysql_upgrade -u root -p
<pietrek> error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/mysql/my.cnf at line: 24
<pietrek> Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<Dread> masz zrąbany config zatem
<pietrek> Jak to naprawić?
<drathir> ten linux nawet linie pokaze, a nie jak m$ blad bo blad ;p
<Dread> wrzuć gdzieś config
<Dread> na jakiegoś wkleja
<drathir> na gista majlepiej...
<drathir> !badpastebin
<pietrek> ten???   /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<pietrek> my.cnf - ten konfig?
<drathir> nom... ciekawe czy bedzie cos z innodb, albo socketami ^^
<Dread> no a który masz napisany, że masz w nim błąd?
<Dread> drathir: 'found option without preceding group'
<Dread> drathir: no pomyśl co to może być.
<pietrek> https://wklej.to/CUmQt
<Dread> moim zdaniem jakiegoś [mysqld] brakuje
<Dread> czy coś
<Dread> normalnie jakbym zgadł.
<drathir> Dread: nie chce mi sie w wyszukiwarke wklejac w sumie ^^
<Dread> a po co wklejać?
<Dread> wystarczy po angielsku zrozumieć
<Dread> pietrek: między linijkę z !includedir a bind-address wpisz [mysqld]
<Dread> zapisz
<Dread> i zresztartuj mysqla
<drathir> cloudflare na tej blokuje wklejke ^^
<Dread> meh
<drathir> pietrek: ele to z reki musialoby byc edytowane...
<drathir> Dread: ^
<Dread> no co ty nie powiesz.
<pietrek> mam to wpisac z tymi nawiasami kwadratowymi?
<Dread> pietrek: tak.
<Dread> inaczej bym ich nie napisał.
<Dread> drathir: normalnie amerykę południową odkryłeś.
<Dread> możnaby równie dobrze wywalić linijkę z bind-address = ..
<Dread> bo i tak standardowo mysql się binduje tylko na 127.0.0.1
<pietrek> No działa!! :)
<Dread> meh
<pietrek> Przy upgrade na końcu wyskakuje:  Could not create the upgrade info file '/var/lib/mysql/mysql_upgrade_info' in the MySQL Servers datadir, errno: 13
<Dread> uprawnienia ustawione dobrze?
<Dread> zrób ls -ld /var/lib/mysql
<pietrek> drwxr-xr-x 5 mysql mysql 4096 wrz 20 18:46 /var/lib/mysql
<Dread> dobra tam
<Dread> upgrade info to nie jakiś poważny error
<pietrek> Ok, dzieki. Pewnie nie jestes z Opola. Za tą szybką pomoc dziadkowi zaprosilbym Cie na piwo. ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-21
<Ashiren> summer wrap up summer wrap up ~
<Slawek> Cisza tu.
<Ashiren> eeyup
<TheNumb> Ashiren: koty gdzie?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-22
<Slawek> Witam.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Slawek> Jak odpalam ubuntu 14 z cg live, ustawiam połczenie sieci bezprzewodowej i mam te połczenie, ale jak odpalam moziile to nie łaczy mnie z netem, co może być przyczyna?
<Slawek> cd*
<Slawek> zaporę mam wyłczona
<Ashiren> a probowales inna przegladarke; ping?
<Slawek> wyłaczona
<Ashiren> dhcp wlaczone :?
<Slawek> przez browser to samo mam
<Slawek> dhcp nie patrzyłem czy mam właczone
<Ashiren> chociaz livecd powinien miec z automatu
<Slawek> a jest już ta przegladarka ping w repozytorium?
<Ashiren> ping w sensie polecenie
<Ashiren> np. ping wp.pl
<Slawek> ze spacja?
<Slawek> w adresie: ping wp.pl
<Ashiren> mhm
<Slawek> ?
<Slawek> ok
<Ashiren> ale w konsoli
<Slawek> w terminalu
<Slawek> ok
<Ashiren> tak
<Slawek> myślisz że wywoła?
<Ashiren> albo ci powie ze wszytko ladnie albo cos w stylu host unreachable
<Slawek> a można to jakoś naprawić?
<Slawek> czy tu o sterowniki chodzi?
<Ashiren> na pewno podaje ci ze polaczyl sie z siecia?
<Slawek> yes
<Ashiren> pewnie klamie ~
<Slawek> tam wszystko hula
<Slawek> teraz spod win piszę
<Ashiren> jesli wykrywa ci sieci to raczej z karta wszystko porzadku i sterownikami
<Slawek> dokładnie, bo musiałem zainstalować z repo stry do karty sieciowej, bo nie miałem na poczatku połczenia z ruterem, łacze się bezprzewodowo
<Slawek> stery*
<Slawek> tylko ciekawe czemu nie łaczy z netem z przegladarki
<Ashiren> moze sie polaczyl ale nie przypisal mu ip, dlatego pytanie o dhcp
<Slawek> faktycznie tak może być
<Slawek> popatrzę te dhcp
<Slawek> Używacie xchat na ubuntu do irc?
<Ashiren> ja uzywam irssi
<Ashiren> na serwerze
<Slawek> czyli?
<Slawek> a jest pod ubuntu irssi?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-23
<Guest60959> ]
<Guest60959> Mam program irc Smuxi, jak tam zmienić nika?
<Guest60959> nicka*
<Ashiren> jak w praktycznie kazdym kliencie irca
<Ashiren> /nick nowy_nick
<Slawek> o dzięki Kolego
<Slawek> Zapamiętam komędę
<Slawek> komendę*
<Slawek> teraz czy w ubuntu 14 jest domyślny flash player?
<Hard_vard> Cześć. Można zainstalować ubuntu n  każdym tablecie z x86 intela?
<Ashiren> tj x86?
<Ashiren> pewnie zalezy od samego urzadzenia tez
<Dread> Hard_vard: na każdym, na którym zbootujesz z czego innego niż wewnętrnzy flash urządzenia.
<ubuntu> ]
<gjm> ew. sflashować nand
<gjm> Czy to jest rzeczą?
<gjm> Nie wiem, czy by pykło.
<Hard_vard> i różni się to od desktopowego wydania?
<Dread> nie
<drathir> hmmm... a tablety bootuja z usb? ^^
<Dread> nie
<drathir> Dread: tak myslalem ;p byloby zbyt pieknie...
<Dread> kolejny, co nie czuje sarkazmu
<drathir> Dread: mnie juz malo co dziwi... tak jak pomysly na uefi/bios dla arm ^^
<Dread> tam masz zazwyczaj uboota
<drathir> mmm... ulubiona n900...
<drathir> i dual boot alarma...
<Dread> eh
<drathir> Dread: Pali ladnie uboot-a modowal...
<Dread> idź Ty sie czymś zajmij, albo flaszkę walnij, a nie lamentujesz
<drathir> Dread: a czemu nie, pojde peerow poscigac z martwymi sesjam ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-24
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/lucmzar.jpg
<Voldenet> happy caturday https://fat.gfycat.com/InfamousOilyBlowfish.webm
<gjm> kek
<TheNumb> Voldenet: skurczybyk, popieściło go a dalej żyje
<Voldenet> nie wiadomo, podejrzewam, że nie
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8976771328/h441EBEA1/
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/bcoQXuA.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8977193728/hB92440CA/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8977823744/h5A005C4A/
#ubuntu-pl 2016-09-25
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry...
<gjm> y...
<drathir> lato wraca ;p
<Ashiren> idealnie na rozpoczecie roku akademickiego
<Ashiren> tak jak wtedy na rozpoczecie roku szkolnego
<drathir> Ashiren: w sloncu % mocniej uderzaja...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-18
<malutka> o/
<greku> \o
<Mhrok> Helou!
<Mhrok> malutka: jak tam wolny dzień pracy?
<malutka> Mhrok: miło ze pamiętasz ;>
<malutka> Rewelacyjnie
<Mhrok> malutka: ciężko jest się pogubić w gąszczu rozmów tutaj. :P
<malutka> XD No fakt
 * Mhrok wybiera sobie laptopa.
<malutka> Uuuu szeroko
<malutka> Jakiego?
<malutka> Tylko bez systemu bierz
<malutka> I instaluj archlinuxa
 * malutka hides
<Mhrok> malutka: Będę musiał mieć jakiegoś Windowsa, bo SDR# słabo działa na linuksie. A jakbym miał wybierać to albo Ubu albo Arch.
<Mhrok> A jak już wybieram, to wezmę coś 13-14" z dobrym ekranem, "ok" procesorem i żeby działało kilka godzin na baterii.
<Mhrok> Mówiąc krótko: Netflix, Spotify, SDR#, Chrome, OpenTTD, HOMM3, Putty. To tam będzie, zapewne.
<Mhrok> Koleś mi zaproponował Macbook Air.
<drathir> Mhrok: zartujesz? O.o
<Mhrok> drathir: Serio serio. :P
<drathir> Mhrok: przeciez jest multum softu i to ne wina linuxa jak nie dziala tylko sticka.... jak szukasz tanich to bierz rtl-a e4000
<drathir> Mhrok: no i wolalbym kase na hackrf-a wydac zamiast winzgrozy...
<gjm> but moje $399
<Mhrok> drathir: Na pewno nie będę kupował specjalnie pod system. Jeżeli będzie z Windowsem to da się jakoś to zwrócić i dostać z tego $$?
<drathir> HOMM3, tego tylko nie znam, reszta spod linuxa zaden problem...
<Mhrok> drathir: wiem, przecież używam większości ;)
<Mhrok> Tylko nie mam jak zabrać skrzynki ze sobą na łowienie zasięgu do miasta.
<drathir> komp zawsze z czesci i bez systemu moim zdaniem...
<gjm> o, nie
<gjm> $299
<gjm> but still
<Mhrok> drathir: laptop z części?
<Mhrok> Gdzie takie rzeczy dają?
<drathir> Mhrok: rpi3 z powerbankiem, albo pod zapalniczke...
<drathir> Mhrok: a lapki z czesci tez sie da... /me wspomina compale...
<malutka> drathir ma zawsze racje Mhrok
<drathir> gjm: wiem hackrf juz troche stare sa lepsze maszynki, po prostu zamiast marnowana kasy na winzgroze wolalbym cos z pelnym spektrum czestotliwosci wziac...
<drathir> malutka: nie mam... to po prostu tylko moje zdanie...
<malutka> drathir: a pingniesz się?
<drathir> malutka: hrhr czemu nie ;p pong....
<Mhrok> Kurde, po co oni pakują do laptopów ekran dotykowy...
<Ashiren> meh, po co pakuja ekranow dotykowych klawiature
<Mhrok> Tak też można. :P
<malutka> Pocom to się nogi nocą :>
<Mhrok> http://www.independent.ie/business/irish/ryanair-have-really-messed-up-here-full-list-of-cancelled-flights-released-36141910.html
<Mhrok> Przyznaję, Norwegian rozegrał to widowiskowo.
<Mhrok> Ogłaszam sezon ogrzewania podłogowego w łazience za otwarty.
<Ashiren> podpaliles dom?
<gjm> shit's on fire
<Mhrok> Ashiren: Jestem grzecznym człowiekiem, kulturalnie włączyłem ogrzewanie podłogowe. :P
<Mhrok> Dobranoc!
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-19
<jacekowski> a tu sie zima konczy juz
<jacekowski> dzisiaj nawet 12 stopni bylo
<krzywyzielarz> witam
<krzywyzielarz> Mam problem z konfiguracją AP w NextGen Firewall F80, Żeby użytkownicy łączący sie po wi-fi mieli dostęp do LAN.
<Mhrok> hej!
<malutka> hello
<Mhrok> malutka: nie spodziewałem się Ciebie tutaj. Jak Ty wypoczywasz, że tutaj siedzisz? :|
<malutka> czytam dużo
<Mhrok> malutka: książki, czy IRC? :D
<malutka> książki
<Mhrok> Co tm fajnego czytasz?
<malutka> 4 książki na raz :>
<Mhrok> malutka: Tytuły albo chociaż gatunek, a nie się podzielnością uwagi chwalisz! :P
<malutka> Za zamkniętymi drzwiami kończę, Jutro będzie koniec świata (koleżanki) Metro 2033, i Strugackich Piknik na skraju drogi
<Mhrok> Z tych tutaj to tylko Metro mam za sobą. Przeczytałem, ale nie porwało mnie jakoś bardzo.
<malutka> nie są to romanse Danielle Steel :P
<Mhrok> Ostatnio się zapoznałem z Marsjaninem, ale po angielsku. Kolega mówił, że lepszy niż tłumaczony. Nie wiem, czy faktycznie lepszy, ale dobry :P
<malutka> ja łapię mnóstwo książek, wciągam jak mefedron i odkładam na półkę
<Mhrok> malutka: To "Morfina" Twardocha, co Ty na to?
<Ashiren> https://www.facebook.com/TypowyTechnikInformatyk/posts/1668083909891949
<uh> bry, ktoś używa plex serwer?
<TheNumb> Tak
<malutka> tak
<TheNumb> malutka: ios 11 do pobrania
<TheNumb> Pobieraj
<malutka> faktycznie, dzięki TheNumb ;)
<TheNumb> Ja siedzę na jakimś gównianym WiFi w Zakopanem ;/
<TheNumb> Jeszcze 10 minut...
<malutka> delegacja jakaś TheNumb? co tam robisz? :P
<TheNumb> Urlop
<TheNumb> Po górach chodzę z żoną
<TheNumb> Aktywny odpoczynek
<TheNumb> ;)
<TheNumb> Dzisiaj Nosal
<malutka> fajnie, to przyjemności :> pobiera się \o/
<drathir> TheNumb: ciekawe co zamula tym razem...
<Mhrok> Potwierdzam, ios 11 jest do pobrania
<Mhrok> malutka: jakaś reakcja na tytuł podany powyżej?
<TheNumb> drathir: nic
<TheNumb> drathir: działa bardzo ładnie na iPhone 7
<malutka> Mhrok: nie moje klimaty.
<malutka> Mhrok: nie musisz potwierdzać drugi raz już potwierdziłam xD
<drathir> Mhrok: a morfina z Adrenalina i Stathamem dziwnie skojarzyla ;p
<malutka> Os trochę inny niż poprzedni. Znowu trzeba się przyzwyczaić ;)
<drathir> TheNumb: a nie bales sie ze tel Ci nie wstanie po aktualizacji?
<malutka> TheNumb: nie bój się. Mój wstał.
<Ashiren> oO
<drathir> malutka: win phone to reinstal co update podejrzewam, ze trzeba ;p
<Ashiren> win phone umar
<nikoro> hej
<Mhrok> hej
<nikoro> dawno nie bywałem na IRC
<nikoro> widzę że nadal jest popularny
<Ashiren> jak widac
<nikoro> to miłem
<Ashiren> i duzo aktywny
<Mhrok> Absolutnie!
<nikoro> miłe
<malutka> xD
<malutka> Gawędzimy sobie o nowym iOS i o książkach kto jakie ostatnio czytał. Wchodzą tez tematy narkotyków. Dla każdego coś dobrego nikoro
<Ashiren> mhm, ubuntu to taki narkotyk
<nikoro> hehe
<nikoro> ubuntu to dla mnie trochę ułaskawiony debian
<nikoro> ;-)
<malutka> Tylko Arch!
<nikoro> znacie serwis Sekurak.pl?
<Ashiren> yhy
<nikoro> no to ajnie
<nikoro> fajnie
<Mhrok> Słyszałem o tym
<nikoro> tam jest dużo ciekawych materiałów
<Mhrok> :D
<Mhrok> Dobranoc!
<firemark> :D
<firemark> co to za hubot
<TheNumb> drathir: działa bez zarzutu
<TheNumb> To nie android że między aktualizacjami się wywala
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-20
<drathir> TheNumb: a to zaskoczyles tu...
<malutka> Cześć /o
<krzywyzielarz> cześć wszystkim
<malutka> wszyscy mówią cześć
<bastetmilo> Yo. Dobrzy ludzie, doradźcie. Przymierzam się, powoli, do zakupu nowego lapka, bo to co mam się grzeje (wada jak się pracuje w 30 stopniowym upale) i jest wolne, i mnie wkurza. Mogę... wymienić ram, a nie tylko dołożyć, bo jest tylko jeden slot. Ale nvm czemu ten co mam mi nie pasuje. W każdym razie Ubuntu musi na tym banglać. Cena: do 1k USD. Przeszłam się do centrum handlowego w Kuala
<bastetmilo> Lumpur i moją uwagę przyciagneły Acery z serii Swift.
<bastetmilo> I teraz czy ktoś ma doswiadczenie z nimi? Czy Ubu działa na nich?
<bastetmilo> Jak wiecie lubie Acery i zawsze miałam dobre doswiadczenie z nimi.
<bastetmilo> Tylko ostatniego zjarałam ponad rok temu i nie jestem jakby na bieżąco...
<drathir> bastetmilo: ooo... Witaj...
<drathir> bastetmilo: Acery radze omijac szerokim lukiem... Lepiej zerknij na cos od asusa/della/lenovo...
<drathir> bastetmilo: normalnie powiedzialbym, ze zapewne nie uzywane praktycznie w takim razie musialy byc, choc tu tez takie padaly, ale w Twoim przypadku musialas miec naprawde szczescie... < bastetmilo> Jak wiecie lubie Acery i zawsze miałam dobre doswiadczenie z nimi.
<bastetmilo> Tia. Lenovo wlasnie mam.
<drathir> bastetmilo: o hp specjalnie nie pisze, bo tu za marke sporo z ceny tracisz...
<dfgg> bastetmilo: medion czy thinkpad ;)
<dfgg> bo lenovo to lenovo-medion i lenovo-thinkpad
<bastetmilo> Ideapad
<dfgg> czyli medion. z plastiku ,_,
<bastetmilo> drathir: um. C to znaczy nie uzywane? Bo ja uzywam ich do pracy, wiec to chyba nie bardzo miały by szanse na nie uzywane byc.
<drathir> bastetmilo: z tym wolnym to jak sie grzeje to tez mozliwe, ze throtling w dol sie zalacza...
<bastetmilo> Tylko ostatni jaki miałam faktycznie padł po 3 latach. Ale to procek się zagotował
<drathir> bastetmilo: takie co stoja w jednym miejscu i sa odpalane raz w tygodniu na sprawdzenie poczty...
<jacekn> bastetmilo: ja tez polecam thinkpada, troche kosztuja ale sa nie do zajechania. Mozna tez znalesc uzywke na ebay calkiem tanio
<bastetmilo> Nie chce używanego.
<bastetmilo> Ma byc tez w miare lekki.
<jacekn> hmmm no ciezko bedzie nowego thinkpada a jakies lekkiej serii kupic za $1k
<bastetmilo> + klawiatura numeryczna jest plusem
<drathir> bastetmilo: ogolnie acer moim zdaniem ma ten minus, ze jakosciowe wykonanie kuleje niestety... Ale jesli mialas do tej pory szczescie to dalej moze trafisz na taki co 2 lata przezyje...
<jacekn> jak bedzie klawiatura numeryczna to raczej nie bedzie lekki bo wiekszy ekran tez bedzie
<drathir> bastetmilo: i oni tam do starych acerow swojego czasu turiony pchali a to mini piekarniki byly...
 * drathir teraz tylko irytuje to pgdn pgup rzucanie gdzie popadnie...
<drathir> w nowych ukladach klawatur trzeba tego szukac i czasem home/end tez w kosmos wyrzucone/przeniesione... f1-f12 z funkcyjnymi przewaznie w biosie idzie ustawic z powrotem...
<drathir> bastetmilo: i czasem nie mysl o 17" bo to tak min 300zl dodatkowo do ceny... 15" w dol minimum cos z i5 na pokladzie integra spokojnie styknie bez grania...
<jacekn> na intelu oczywiscie zeby nie bylo problemow z linuksem
<bastetmilo> 15''
<jacekn> no moze thinkpad L570 da rade
<jacekn> ponizej 700 GBP mozna jakiegos miec wiec powinno sie udac
<bastetmilo> Ewwww
<bastetmilo> czy one musza byc takie brzydkie jak sa takie dobre? ;)
<dfgg> zalezy czego oczekujesz od kompa - czy bedzie swiecil czy bedzie dzialal najblizsze 15 lat i wincyj :v
<prs> wincyj RGB
<bastetmilo> maczki są ładne i działają...
<bastetmilo> ja już nie mówię żeby był świecacy albo cos, ale żeby wyglądał jako tako chociaż
<bastetmilo> okey, czy tylko seria L z thinkpadów jest sensowna?
<bastetmilo> Bo ja tu widze wiecej modeli
<malutka> szkoda, że nie modelek^
<mati75> bastetmilo: jeszcze T
<mati75> bastetmilo: kuala lumpur dalej?
<drathir> bastetmilo: dobre i ladne 3-5k pln
<drathir> o i mati75 bastetmilo przywtac zagladnal...
<bastetmilo> mati75: jak dalej? Toż dopiero tydzien temu przyjechałam tutaj :)
<jacekn> bastetmilo: inne tez sa dobre ale mowilas ze 15" i ponizej $1k, to zaweza wybor
<jacekn> bastetmilo: z maczkami to nie tak do konca. U mnie w firmie sa w wiekszosci thinkpady in maci, praktycznie wszystkie problemy sa z macami. Prawdopodobnie sa lepsze nic jakies acery (nie mam porownania) ale thinkpady sa nie do zajechania
<bastetmilo> Było stoisko Lenovo, pojde i zobaczę
<mati75> bastetmilo: 14 czy 15 cali?
<bastetmilo> mati75: wole 15, ale 14 tez ujdzie
<mati75> bastetmilo: lenowo t460
<mati75> albo t560
<mati75> https://www.morele.net/laptop-lenovo-thinkpad-t450-20bus5j001-1512191/
<mati75> to polska
<mati75> zagranicą będziesz miała nowszy
<bastetmilo> zobaczę co tutaj mają. Ale i tak pewnie raczej poczekam na wyjazd do HK zanim kupię
<TheNumb> mati75: dlaczego nie t470?
<mati75> TheNumb: 10k prawie
<TheNumb> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Mhrok> hejko!
<malutka> siemson
<Mhrok> Na Ciebie zawsze można liczyć :P
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> https://www.wykop.pl/wpis/6820916/hej-jest-pytanie-czy-jak-nasypie-herbaty-rozpuszcz/
<drathir> Mhrok: witam... i to wlasnie dlatego wspolczyje i sie dziwie, ze tyle wytrzymales ;p
<drathir> wspolczuje*
<drathir> @serialek: jak planujesz potem otworzyć pralkę i nalać herbatę dla gości? :> nastepny inteligent...
<malutka> Z rury idzie herbata wtedy drathir
<drathir> malutka: zapewne dziwnie by to zabrzmialo, gdybum napisal, ze nawet malutka potrafila to rozgryzc?
<malutka> :>
<malutka> Zawsze można na mnie liczyć drathir ;)
<drathir> az dziw, ze nikt skarpetek z weglem i kamykami/weglem w srodku nie kazal wrzucic do bebna, zeby jako filtr dzialalo... ;p
<Ashiren> a co z cegłą https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxOo9zWBXmw
<drathir> Ashiren: ruskich juz widzialem co ledwo z zyciem uszli....
<Ashiren> bo nie uzywali calgonu
<Mhrok> drathir: Wiesz, co się ostało to jeszcze. Zgłoszenia, to jest dopiero temat :D
<drathir> Mhrok: wiekszosc glupich dla zabawy?
<drathir> Mhrok: choc szczerze na takim serwiscie ciezko okreslic co jest normalne ;p gdyby to moderowac to zapewne z 90% postow by wylecialo...
<Mhrok> drathir: Mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle, że zgłoszenia to upierdliwa sprawa :D
<Mhrok> Dobranoc wszystkim!
<drathir> malutka: wierze... kolorowych...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-21
<malutka> Cześć
<dfgg> siem :v
<jacekn> bastetmilo: i co wybralas laptopa?
<malutka> jacekn: bastetmilo jest kobietą? :o
<gjm> no
<gjm> xD
<malutka> serio? :o
<gjm> serio
<malutka> niemożliwe
<jacekn> no zdarza sie w 21 wieku
<gjm> malutka: jesteś kobietą?
<gjm> niemożliwe
<dfgg> malutka: 4:34 < bastetmilo> mati75: jak dalej? Toż dopiero tydzien temu przyjechałam tutaj :)
<malutka> kobieta na IRCu no nie wierzę :P
<dfgg> wiec chyba jest :)
<gjm> well
<dfgg> malutka: niemożliwe, nie? ;)
<gjm> była w tajlandii
<gjm> so
<gjm> :^)
<malutka> :>
<malutka> no to dawaj fote ;P
<malutka> bastetmilo ^
 * mati75 wie jak bastetmilo wygląda
<dfgg> niemam :>
<dfgg> chociaz czekaj. chyba ją znam xD
<gjm> no xD
<gjm> as in przynajmniej na fb
<dfgg> bo tak sie zastanawialem skad znam tego nicka :u
<bastetmilo> Wow. Serio?
<bastetmilo> jacekn: nie, nie wybrałam. W poniedziałek idę dopiero macać te lenovo. Zobacze jakie tu mają.
<bastetmilo> Ja rozumiem, że mnie jakiś czas nie było. Że się nie udzielałam. Że może i nawet mi opa kolektyw zabrał.
<bastetmilo> Ale żeby tak od razu brać i wątpić w moją płeć...
<dfgg> bastetmilo: long time no see ;)
<bastetmilo> no ja wiem :)
<Ashiren> jesli ircujesz z kuchni to wszystko wydaje sie w porzadku
<malutka> :3
<malutka> bastetmilo: bardzo mi miło! :> też jestem kobietą :3
<gjm> a ja śmigłowcem bojowym
<gjm> i co teraz
<bastetmilo> malutka: no cześć. Wiem, że jesteś kobietą. ;)
<gjm> it's a trap
<malutka> i OP'em
<malutka> :>
<Ashiren> roi sie tu od agentow fbi
<malutka> Ashiren: to kotostrofa :>
<bastetmilo> Za moich czasów opi się tak z open nie afiszowali... ;)
<bastetmilo> kryzyz jakis mieliscie?
<malutka> idzie młode bastetmilo :>
<Mhrok> Cześć
<malutka> cześć Mhrok
<Mhrok> O kurcze, nie widzę na ekranie "dobranoc" z wczoraj. Aleście nagadali!
<Mhrok> Dwie kobiety na raz na kanale, no wai.
<Ashiren> to dlatego tyle gadania
<Mhrok> Ashiren: tak własnie podejrzewałem!
<Ashiren> byle do soboty
<Mhrok> lol https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_3103
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/tixmRF7.gifv
<Ashiren> (nie kot)
<Mhrok> Ashiren: właśnie spodziewałem się kota :D
<prs> aż się zdziwiłem
<Ashiren> ale dzis jest czwartek, no co wy
<Ashiren> troche kultury
<prs> cathursday
<Mhrok> Żeby człowiekowi nie starczało gniazdek w switchu, w domu. Co za świat...
<TheNumb> Mhrok: kup 48 portow
<Mhrok> Kurde, i po co ja kupowałem szafkę rack na 10" zamiast na 19", to ja nie wiem. Taka mała, do ukrycia w szafie.
<drathir> bastetmilo: wymacaj najlepszego jakkolwiek dziwnie to nie zabrzmialo... trzymam kciuki...
<drathir> bastetmilo: ta bo wtedy specjalnie wchodzili jak malpki na kanale byly, zeby spamowac... a teraz mniejszy ruch...
<drathir> Mhrok: er-x pelny trzeba rozbudowac... aka znam ten bol...
<malutka> :> specjalnie wchodzę drathir
<drathir> Mhrok: serwer w szafie brzmi prawidlowo dla mnie...
<malutka> W szafie mam Narnie, to jest prawidłowo. ;p drathir
<Mhrok> Jak ja piszę, to cisza. Przychodzi drathir to od razu ruch... :|
<malutka> Bo on ma tę Moc Mhrok
<malutka> :>
<Mhrok> drathir: ucz mię.
<Mhrok> malutka: on chyba nie chce się dzielić wiedzą.
<drathir> malutka: a nad narnia serrwer powinien byc, nie ladnie...
<drathir> malutka: /me sie nie zna...
<drathir> Mhrok: /me sie nie zna...
<Mhrok> No zobacz, do Ciebie się odezwała, a do mnie nie.
<malutka> Mhrok: tylko spokój nas uratuje. Cierpliwości.
<malutka> ;)
<Mhrok> malutka: No dopsz.
<drathir> Mhrok: pytane czym podpadlem...
<malutka> ;>
<Mhrok> Jest jakiś sposób na przeszukanie logów z kanału pod kątem najwcześniejszego wystąpienia danej frazy?
<Mhrok> O kurka! 12 dni temu minęła mi dekada od rejestracji na forum ubuntu :o
<drathir> Mhrok: ubu jest chyba logowane publicznie...
<drathir> ubot9: right?
<Mhrok> drathir: w logach, które są w plikach .txt
<Mhrok> w drzewie katalogów 2010/06/05/ubuntu-pl.txt
<drathir> Mhrok: a nie idzie pobrac?
<Mhrok> Tylko musiałbym pobrać wszystkie pliki i szukać najwcześniejszego wystąpienia. Nie chce mi się:P
<drathir> Mhrok: zawsze mozesz kogos o logi zapytac, zeby grepnal...
<Mhrok> drathir: data rejestracji na forum mi wystarczy chyba :P
<Mhrok> Dobranoc!
<drathir> Mhrok: kolorowych...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-22
<malutka> \o
<Mhrok> Czy każdego dnia musi być problem z internetem u mnie? Co ten dostawca to ja nawet nie.
<Mhrok> Cześć wszystkim!
<Ashiren> nikt tu nie pisal i nic cie nie ominelo
<drathir> Mhrok: witam...
<McFly> siemka
<McFly> ma ktoś doświadczenie w pracy z haproxy?
<drathir> Mhrok: doswiadczenie nie wiem, ale dzialac dziala oge powiedziec...
<drathir> McFly: ^
<drathir> Mhrok: tabfail...
<McFly> problemos mamy, korzystamy z niego jako proxy do instacji kontenerow node'owych
<McFly> kazdy kontatner lata sobie na innym porcie
<McFly> a haproxy przejmuje caly ruch i rodziela go na backend'y
<McFly> problem z tym, że świeruje coś ostatnio i ma odpalonych po kikadziesiąt procesów
<McFly> które łącznie zjadają ~10-15 GB ramu
<McFly> gdzie na innym serwerze, na którym działa jako load balancer i obsługuje o wiele większy ruch
<McFly> zjada w 4 procesach 200 MB ramu
<drathir> zapewne dobrze namierzyc czy cos trzyma polaczenia i ich nie ubija...
 * drathir uzywa jako failover/agregat dla tora rozne isp wszystko pod jedno haproxy...
<BlessJah> McFly: ss -ntp | column -t
<ZENKERNEL> witam
<firemark> żegnam
<ZENKERNEL> na jakiej podstawie ?
<ZENKERNEL> tu nawet na ubuntu mnie wywalacie ?
<firemark> na podstawie że się przywitałeś
<ZENKERNEL> z miesiąc mnie nie było
<firemark> a ja idę spać
<ZENKERNEL> a ja tu czasem wpadam
<ZENKERNEL> to witam innych
<firemark> panie, wszyscy leza na podlodze pijani
<ZENKERNEL> szukam skórki do Firefoxa żeby ten pasek był normalny
<firemark> tylko my tutaj piszemy o tej porze
<ZENKERNEL> pasek przewijania
<ZENKERNEL> niewiem czy on wszędzie taki chałowy
<firemark> kurde, za stary jestem na skórki do przegladarek :D
<ZENKERNEL> że nie ma strzałek
<ZENKERNEL> nie ma strzałek
<ZENKERNEL> i jest problem
<firemark> wut?
<firemark> skasowali?
<ZENKERNEL> siedzę tak na tej domyślnej
<ZENKERNEL> miesiąc
<ZENKERNEL> i nie ma strzałek na pasku
<firemark> ja na firefoxa już kompletnie nie siedze
<firemark> nie mam potrzeby
<firemark> chrumkuję się
<ZENKERNEL> a jaki masz system ?
<ZENKERNEL> zapalę
<ZENKERNEL> Ubu ?
<ZENKERNEL> niewiem czemu ale na archlinux dali mi dużego bana
<ZENKERNEL> nawet po zmianie kompa nie mogę tam wejść
<ZENKERNEL> już na amen
<firemark> haha
<ZENKERNEL> i lips
<ZENKERNEL> a
<firemark> no to musiales ladnie wkurzać
<ZENKERNEL> e tam wkurzać
<ZENKERNEL> jedna osoba przyszła
<ZENKERNEL> napakowana
<ZENKERNEL> z modem
<ZENKERNEL> i mi strzeliła
<ZENKERNEL> ka esa
<ZENKERNEL> kare śmierci
<firemark> niech zgadne, zadawales idiotyczne pytania?
<firemark> na ktore sa odpowiedzi w internecie od kilku lat?
<ZENKERNEL> moje pytania zawsze są sensowne
<ZENKERNEL> odpieram
<ZENKERNEL> zawsze pytam z sensem
<ZENKERNEL> są to czasem może małe rzeczy
<firemark> ja na ircach sie pytam gdy nie umiem czegos znaleźć zwykle (albo czasami mi sie nie chce :P)
<ZENKERNEL> ale już z 6 lat siedzę na linuxie
<ZENKERNEL> to nie taka amatorka
<ZENKERNEL> jaki masz system ?
<firemark> spodziewam się, że linux
<ZENKERNEL> ale wersja distro ?
<firemark> no arcza mam, musze przyznac
<ZENKERNEL> o to fajnie
<firemark> w pracy ubuntu, ale coś nowego tam mam
<ZENKERNEL> na archu dawno nie byłem
<firemark> no szczerze, jak bym mial nowego lapka to nie jestem pewny  czy bym chciał arcza :D
<ZENKERNEL> mam na pendrivie chyba slacka
<ZENKERNEL> pierwszy raz bym slacka wziął
<firemark> slack to takie 'demo' linuksa imho
<ZENKERNEL> ja debian Stretch
<firemark> o fu debian
<firemark> to faktycznie żegnam
<ZENKERNEL> Liquorix kernel
<ZENKERNEL> zen
<ZENKERNEL> dlaczego fu ?
<ZENKERNEL> profesjonalny jest
<ZENKERNEL> lepszy niż ubu
<ZENKERNEL> o wiele
<ZENKERNEL> zresztą ubu na debianie oparty jest
<firemark> no tak
<firemark>  z tym, ze ubuntu ma nowsze paczki o 5 lat do przodu
<ZENKERNEL> to tylko nakładka na debiana
<ZENKERNEL> gdzie tam 5
<ZENKERNEL> ale nie wiem
<ZENKERNEL> w tym punkcie niewiem
<ZENKERNEL> wiem że ubuntu nie ma co konfigurować prawie
<ZENKERNEL> a na debianie to mi głowa pracuje
<ZENKERNEL> może kiedyś odważę się na gentoo
<ZENKERNEL> co to znaczy Chanserv ?
<firemark> no chan to od channel
<firemark> serv ze server
<ZENKERNEL> ale kto to jest ?
<ZENKERNEL> server postawiony ?
<firemark> boze swiety
<ZENKERNEL> was wkurza jak coś jest nie po myśli
<firemark> .g chanserv freenode
<Grazyna> SIWI » Getting Started with Freenode IRC: http://richard.esplins.org/siwi/2011/07/08/getting-started-freenode-irc/
<ZENKERNEL> i macie zawsze wyższy poziom
<firemark> poczytaj sobie
<ZENKERNEL> i nie można negować
<ZENKERNEL> zawsze wysoki poziom
<firemark> no jak nie umiesz uzywac z google to tak jest
<ZENKERNEL> ale jak wchodzą koledzy to są buchy
<firemark> www.onet.pl
<Grazyna> ⚡ Onet.pl
<ZENKERNEL> e tam google
<firemark> ok, nie ma innego bota, to dobrze
<ZENKERNEL> a o nekst słyszałeś ?
<ZENKERNEL> lipny ten nekst
<firemark> dobranoc :)
<ZENKERNEL> uja warty
<ZENKERNEL> spać idziesz ?
<ZENKERNEL> może ci posypać kreskę
<ZENKERNEL> jest ktoś jeszcze ?
<ZENKERNEL> tutaj
<ZENKERNEL> ktoś mi się włamał na Lubuntu
<ZENKERNEL> dwa tygodnie temu
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-23
<drathir> co po niektorzy by za to zjedli moim zdaniem... < ZENKERNEL> to tylko nakładka na debiana
<ZENKERNEL> a weź spróbuj wywalić gdma w ubuntu
<ZENKERNEL> system ci się posypie
 * drathir osobiscie uwaza, ze debian z ubu ma tyle wspolnego co format paczek deb...
<ZENKERNEL> ale weź na ubuntu nie ma żadnej konfiguracji
<ZENKERNEL> wszystko klikane
<ZENKERNEL> debian jest barddziej profesjonalny
<ZENKERNEL> podstawa to pliki konfiguracyjne
<ZENKERNEL> i konsola
<drathir> ZENKERNEL: to ze ktos 'za Ciebie' po swojemu domyslnie skonfguruje to nie oznacza, ze nie ma zadnej konfiguracji moim zdaniem...
<ZENKERNEL> włamali mi się na lubuntu
<ZENKERNEL> 2 tygodnie temu
<ZENKERNEL> poza tym grub nie zawsze chce się zainstalować w czasie instalacji
<drathir> ZENKERNEL: a to nie wiem czy to ma fw domyslnie czy nie, no i ciezko stwierdzic czy wlamanie czy 3rd paczki i zlosliwy skrypt...
<ZENKERNEL> wolę Stretcha
<drathir> a to z grubem to ciekawe...
<ZENKERNEL> fallouta 1 odpaliłem
<ZENKERNEL> na winie
<ZENKERNEL> grafa nie zaciekawa
<ZENKERNEL> ale intro fajne
<drathir> GW2 moze odpal, albo EoS-a...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/ZLg9ixh6lMACbcbSK9boxWNCLp-x4WXY0mE5tRVcUCs.jpg?w=576&s=301eb7c12b6da728fbf9da7d76261ab4
<Ashiren> ktos je rozlał https://i.redditmedia.com/Jt7SkG4FW6NcJ8Gpd0o0Y528ZEWhVUanXxrnKu57Ukc.jpg?w=576&s=1d51a981c9611333e1560f8dd6f69db2
<malutka> cześć
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/9vUJZOhFmgKAKMbc5Km0_Aaca4WuSfoOOrn9nr9Yo0s.jpg?w=768&s=eccaf0cd424021ef1c2951892fa4310e
<malutka> czy to już dziś? :o
<malutka> \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/PgvdQxgJ1r443RlEXBn5HeJH1HxAUf9yuy2-4UOOlBo.jpg?w=499&s=989a24e7671c05be5f305faefa9dfd73
<malutka> ten mój <3
<Mhrok> hejo! https://i.imgur.com/OdIMqJB.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/VDBAEnV.gifv
<Grazyna> ⚡ Trust Fall
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/TMuW7nRVDOdLK_GTpiEEPJb8bCWLOaTeAz02QAOX7Gw.jpg?w=1024&s=384cde156f360c32f9143deddd41a2ae
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/amXKzDn.jpg
<malutka> no ten piękny w chuj
<gjm> :o
<gjm> ban
<malutka> za co?
<malutka> za "chuj"? sama sobie mam banana dać? :P
<gjm> za przeklinanie!111111
<gjm> tak
<Ashiren> siusiak
<malutka> "{
<malutka> :P
<gjm> o nie
<Ashiren> gentoo
<gjm> przegiąłeś
<malutka> :P
<malutka> walka na miecze
<CookieM> no i Jacuś nie ma się czym bawić, snif
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/eweShus.jpg
<malutka> <3
<malutka> śliczny kotuś
<ZENKERNEL> jak skonfigurować gnome-network-manager ?
<ZENKERNEL> od czego zacząć ?
<ZENKERNEL> nie pokazuje mi sieci
<ZENKERNEL> rc.local mi łączy
<ZENKERNEL> nic mi wogóle nie pokazuje
<ZENKERNEL> i tak siedzi w trayu
<firemark> 6 lat mówisz linuksa :>
<mati75> network manager to najlepiej wywalić
<firemark> nie no, działa
<firemark> to generalnie wystarcza
<drathir> rc.local?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/DzbfXqppkP9BNcU5O7bzhGC27IB8_L8WcuzYxCy0lEc.jpg?w=614&s=64a10d4aaaa86e7c8790f53802c6cac2
#ubuntu-pl 2017-09-24
<malutka> \o
<malutka> Test
<uh4> ktoś używa plex serwer?
<drathir> bry...
<mati75> uh4: chyba plesk
<uh4> mati75: nie, chodzilo o plex - do multimediów. ale juz problem rozwiązany.
<gjm> 5zł
